# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  Конфигурации от ШТРИХ-М

## kletka

*
ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ КОНФИГУРАЦИЙ ОТ "ШТРИХ-М"
*
*
ШТРИХ-М: Кассир 1.10/2.10
ШТРИХ-М: Кассир 1.10/2.10 с ЕГАИС
ШТРИХ-М: Кассир A
ШТРИХ-М: Кассир 5.1
ШТРИХ-М: Бармен
ШТРИХ-М: Официант
ШТРИХ-М: Магазин
ШТРИХ-М: Розничная сеть
]ШТРИХ-М: Ресторан. Back-Office
ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин
ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля
ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ
ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие
ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ
ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ
ШТРИХ-М: Мобильный учет
ШТРИХ-М: Приложение TASK-M
*

----------

19maxxx72 (14.03.2021), alex130660 (26.01.2017), Alex_Atuan (14.06.2019), bellami (29.05.2016), cerg2313 (09.07.2018), eTix (03.06.2018), immodium (27.06.2017), needmic (01.06.2017), NikitaFF (17.05.2019), Obasado (10.05.2019), Papindruk (09.01.2017), paul0071 (15.05.2019), sag0860 (02.04.2017), Salman (06.08.2021), sturchik (27.06.2016), Tokio78 (23.01.2019), username01 (03.05.2020), zilwert (25.04.2017), Маркс (04.06.2018), РРинатФ (01.03.2018), Фри1С (25.05.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.4.20*

Установка (авторская сборка):

скачать // зеркало

----------

akw (02.10.2018), bubba (05.04.2016), kletka (05.08.2014), Papindruk (09.01.2017), r.gilmetdinov (03.07.2016), SarovK (30.01.2018), stgh (09.08.2015), uniikm (26.09.2014)

----------


## dgalanov

Есть у кого ШТРИХ-М КАССИР 5 последний релиз для работы с ЕГАИС? Или обновление ?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.5.11*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

bubba (05.04.2016), ispektr (19.01.2016), Tokio78 (22.12.2015)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.5.12 для 8.1*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.5.12 для 8.2*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

bubba (05.04.2016), foxglove81 (28.01.2016), Kepka (11.07.2016)

----------


## igor30560

Есть у кого ШТРИХ-М КАССИР 1.10 (2.10)для работы с ЕГАИС? Или обновление ?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 1.10 от 28.12.2015*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 2.10 от 28.12.2015*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

7778889999 (19.03.2016), bubba (05.04.2016), dimalexan (14.03.2017), dimka040 (30.05.2016), EHOT911 (09.04.2016), elgomar (21.03.2016), ewg.makaroff (26.04.2016), igor30560 (20.01.2016), sturchik (27.06.2016), tria_com (26.01.2016), Ребенок (05.04.2016)

----------


## igor30560

Может еще вот это есть: Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ. Версия 4.20.01 (дистрибутив или обновление)

----------


## Ukei

- См. тему для сторонних разработчиков.

----------


## igor30560

Там не нашел такую.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля", релиз 5.2.1.21*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ", релиз 5.2.1.21*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.21*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Бармен", релиз 5.1.5.2*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Официант", релиз 5.1.5.2*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.5.11*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Магазин", релиз 5.2.1.20*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.1.20*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Ресторан. Back Office", релиз 5.2.1.20*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная сеть", релиз 5.2.1.20*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля", релиз 5.2.1.20*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ", релиз 5.2.1.20*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.20*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Синхронизатор"*

Полный дистрибутив:

скачать // зеркало

----------

bubba (05.04.2016), Oromir (25.03.2016), SS_ (05.02.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.1.5.12*

Установка для платформы 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для платформы 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ с ЕГАИС", релиз 5.1.5.12*

Установка для платформы 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для платформы 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

bubba (05.04.2016), Ильшаткин (23.03.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Магазин", релиз 5.2.1.22 от 26.01.2016*

Установка/обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продуктовый магазин", релиз 5.2.1.22 от 26.01.2016*

Установка/обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Ресторан Back Office", релиз 5.2.1.22 от 26.01.2016*

Установка/обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная сеть", релиз 5.2.1.22 от 26.01.2016*

Установка/обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля", релиз 5.2.1.22 от 26.01.2016*

Установка/обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.22 от 26.01.2016*

Установка/обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ", релиз 5.2.1.22 от 26.01.2016*

Установка/обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.22 от 26.01.2016*

Установка/обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.22 от 26.01.2016*

Установка/обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ", релиз 4.20.02 от 26.01.2016*

Установка/обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 4.20.02 от 26.01.2016*

Установка/обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

ah7777777 (26.01.2016), bubba (05.04.2016), Oromir (25.03.2016), rexit (03.02.2016), sirek (31.01.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Магазин", релиз 5.2.1.23 от 15.03.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.1.23 от 15.03.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Рестора. Back Office", релиз 5.2.1.23 от 15.03.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная сеть", релиз 5.2.1.23 от 15.03.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля", релиз 5.2.1.23 от 15.03.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.23 от 15.03.2016*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ", релиз 5.2.1.23 от 15.03.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.23 от 15.03.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.23 от 15.03.2016*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

bubba (05.04.2016), Oromir (25.03.2016), SS_ (18.03.2016), ykt.service (25.03.2016)

----------


## Oromir

Добрый день. Можете выложить Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ", релиз 4.20.02 от 26.01.2016 архив с обновлением.

----------


## OLEG_B

> Добрый день. Можете выложить Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ", релиз 4.20.02 от 26.01.2016 архив с обновлением.


А почему именно тот релиз Чем плох из шапки

----------


## Oromir

Релиз из шапки идет как установщик новой конфы , а для обновления текущей штрих выпускает архив с обновлением.

----------


## Ukei

> для обновления текущей штрих выпускает архив с обновлением.


 - Обновиться можно и установкой.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.5.13 от 29.03.2016*

Установка + обновление для 8.1 и 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Магазин", релиз 5.2.1.24 от 29.03.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.1.24 от 29.03.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Ресторан. Back-Office", релиз 5.2.1.24 от 29.03.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная сеть", релиз 5.2.1.24 от 29.03.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля", релиз 5.2.1.24 от 29.03.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.24 от 29.03.2016*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ", релиз 5.2.1.24 от 29.03.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.24 от 29.03.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.24 от 29.03.2016*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Магазин", релиз 5.2.1.25 от 31.03.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.1.25 от 31.03.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Ресторан. Back-Office", релиз 5.2.1.25 от 31.03.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная сеть", релиз 5.2.1.25 от 31.03.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля", релиз 5.2.1.25 от 31.03.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.25 от 31.03.2016*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ", релиз 5.2.1.25 от 31.03.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.25 от 31.03.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.25 от 31.03.2016*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

bubba (05.04.2016)

----------


## Ребенок

А есть обновление Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 1.10  позже 28.12.2015?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Магазин", релиз 5.2.1.26 от 14.04.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.1.26 от 14.04.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Ресторан. Back-Office", релиз 5.2.1.26 от 14.04.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная сеть", релиз 5.2.1.26 от 14.04.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля", релиз 5.2.1.26 от 14.04.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.26 от 14.04.2016*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ", релиз 5.2.1.26 от 14.04.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.26 от 14.04.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.26 от 14.04.2016*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

bubba (29.04.2016), sirek (09.05.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Магазин", релиз 5.2.1.27 от 29.04.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.1.27 от 29.04.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Ресторан. Back-Office", релиз 5.2.1.27 от 29.04.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная сеть", релиз 5.2.1.27 от 29.04.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля", релиз 5.2.1.27 от 29.04.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.27 от 29.04.2016*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ", релиз 5.2.1.27 от 29.04.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.27 от 29.04.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.27 от 29.04.2016*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.1.5.13 от 29.03.2016*

Установки для 8.1 и 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

sirek (08.06.2016)

----------


## кнут

> А последний релиз  Кассир 2.10 с ЕГАИС есть у кого?


Вроде в шапке такой же релиз, как на на сайте Штриха. От 28.12.15.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Магазин", релиз 5.2.1.28 от 06.06.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.1.28 от 06.06.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Ресторан. Back-Office", релиз 5.2.1.28 от 06.06.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная сеть", релиз 5.2.1.28 от 06.06.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля", релиз 5.2.1.28 от 06.06.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.28 от 06.06.2016*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ", релиз 5.2.1.28 от 06.06.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.28 от 06.06.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.28 от 06.06.2016*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ", релиз 4.20.04 от 31.05.2016*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО




*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Магазин", релиз 5.2.1.29 от 10.06.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.1.29 от 10.06.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Ресторан. Back-Office", релиз 5.2.1.29 от 10.06.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная сеть", релиз 5.2.1.29 от 10.06.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля", релиз 5.2.1.29 от 10.06.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.29 от 10.06.2016*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ", релиз 5.2.1.29 от 10.06.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.29 от 10.06.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.29 от 10.06.2016*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## k1mn

> А есть лекарство ? Я могу выложить часа через 4 е Есть предыдущая пашет без лекарства правда в ней есть косяки в части возврата алкоголя
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17:30 ---------- Previous post was at 15:42 ----------
> 
>  для какой платформы выложить Для 8,1 или 8,2?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 18:30 ---------- Previous post was at 17:30 ----------
> 
>  http://rusfolder.com/45026386 - это 5.13 для 8.2 http://rusfolder.com/44982765 - это 5.12 с егаис пашет как милая без ключа как сделать пишите в личку


А можно инструкцию? на почту 679494@mail.ru

----------


## Stason2003

Скиньте мне тоже пожалуйста для штрих-м Кассир отвязку, ключ просит базовая версия, хотя 1с я от ключа отучил..

---------- Post added at 16:26 ---------- Previous post was at 16:25 ----------

Пардон за забытую почту.. dubna2003@yandex.ru

----------


## SergeyP67

"Вроде в шапке такой же релиз, как на на сайте Штриха. От 28.12.15".
На сайте Штриха доработанные варианты от 7.06.2016 г. , может есть у кого Штрих-Кассир
1.10 доработанный ?

----------


## sirek

Скиньте пожалуйста отвязку для кассира базового, если есть для не базового тоже скиньте. буду благодарен.
почта sirek@mail.ru

----------


## tat_ka

> "Вроде в шапке такой же релиз, как на на сайте Штриха. От 28.12.15".
> На сайте Штриха доработанные варианты от 7.06.2016 г. , может есть у кого Штрих-Кассир
> 1.10 доработанный ?


Присоединяюсь к вопросу. Тоже нужна доработанная версия от 07.06.2016. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ с ЕГАИС", релиз 5.1.5.13 от 29.03.2016*

Установки для 8.1 и 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## k1mn

А последнюю версию штрих-м торговое предприятие проф 4.20.05 можно?

----------


## SergeyP67

> Присоединяюсь к вопросу. Тоже нужна доработанная версия от 07.06.2016. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, кто-нибудь.


  Или хотя бы компоненту ShtrihContext.dll версии 1.10.0.1 для Штрих Кассир 1.10

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ", релиз 4.20.05 от 23.06.2016*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ BASE", релиз 4.20.05 от 23.06.2016*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

superkent (30.06.2016)

----------


## Avatar_101

А можно инструкцию? на почту Avatar_101@mail.ru

----------


## superkent

Скиньте пожалуйста инструкцию на alekhandro.romero@mail.ru . Заранее спасибо.

----------


## kksav

Скиньте инструкцию на kksav@mail.ru. Спасибо.

----------


## k1mn

Можно Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ с ЕГАИС", релиз 5.1.5.14?
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## k1mn

И еще можно Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.2.1.29 ?

----------


## r.gilmetdinov

С инструкцией на проф и базовую с егаис тоже помогите плиз r.gilmetdinov@gmail.com

----------


## Ukei

> можно Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.2.1.29 ?


 - Уже выкладывал. Ссылка на первой странице темы.

----------


## tisul

Можете выслать инструкцию как сделать без ключа егаис штрих 5.13

---------- Post added at 18:07 ---------- Previous post was at 18:07 ----------

Можете выслать инструкцию как сделать без ключа егаис штрих 5.13 tisul@yandex.ru

----------


## Avatar_101

А можно инструкцию? на почту Avatar_101@mail.ru
зарание спасибо

----------


## ip_alext

ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ с ЕГАИС", релиз 5.1.5.14, на сайте штриха анонсировали, когда можно будет здесь скачать ... очень нужно! заранее благодарен

----------


## ku_andrey

Можно инструкцию на почту ? ku_andrey@mail.ru. Интересует Штрх-М бармен без ключа. Или хотябы что есть.
Заранее спасибо !

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.5.14 от 05.07.2016*

Установка для 8.1 и 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.1.5.14 от 05.07.2016*

Установка для 8.1 и 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ для ЕГАИС", релиз 5.1.5.14 от 05.07.2016*

Установка для 8.1 и 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## ewg.makaroff

Поделитесь "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир 1.10.02" Заранее благодарен!

----------


## fullsgame

А есть продуктовый магазин 5.2.1.29?

----------


## Ukei

> есть продуктовый магазин 5.2.1.29?


 - Есть. Ссылка в 1-м сообщении темы, там и 5.2.1.28 и 5.2.1.29.

----------


## ewg.makaroff

Дистрибутив версии Кассир 1.10.02 с ЕГАИС
http://rusfolder.com/45148361

----------


## Artyom1989

Здравствуйте. не могу в личку написать. скиньте плиз на почту пролеченный Штрих=м кассир. чтоб без лекарства работал. dkm-osnt@yandex.ru



> А есть лекарство ? Я могу выложить часа через 4 е Есть предыдущая пашет без лекарства правда в ней есть косяки в части возврата алкоголя
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17:30 ---------- Previous post was at 15:42 ----------
> 
>  для какой платформы выложить Для 8,1 или 8,2?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 18:30 ---------- Previous post was at 17:30 ----------
> 
>  http://rusfolder.com/45026386 - это 5.13 для 8.2 http://rusfolder.com/44982765 - это 5.12 с егаис пашет как милая без ключа как сделать пишите в личку

----------


## igor30560

> А есть лекарство ? Я могу выложить часа через 4 е Есть предыдущая пашет без лекарства правда в ней есть косяки в части возврата алкоголя
> 
> ---------- Post added at 17:30 ---------- Previous post was at 15:42 ----------
> 
>  для какой платформы выложить Для 8,1 или 8,2?
> 
> ---------- Post added at 18:30 ---------- Previous post was at 17:30 ----------
> 
>  http://rusfolder.com/45026386 - это 5.13 для 8.2 http://rusfolder.com/44982765 - это 5.12 с егаис пашет как милая без ключа как сделать пишите в личку


Пожалуйста инструкцию скиньте igor30560@mail.ru

----------


## SergeyP67

А можно конфигурацию Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ версия 4.20.0.6 .

----------


## Israel

Здравствуйте Ukei не совсем понимаю где ссылка на продуктовый магазин 5.2.1.29 можете уточнить пожалуйста, спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

> не совсем понимаю где ссылка на продуктовый магазин 5.2.1.29


 - *Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.1.29 от 10.06.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Israel (18.07.2016)

----------


## promousername

Здравствуйте, дайте, пожалуйста, инструкцию на почту как обойти ключ конфигурации ШТРИХ-М: Кассир, на почту: andreyfedotovworking@59.ru

----------


## Israel

Еще вопрос, а есть ли документация на штрих м кассир 5 ? Спасибо.

----------


## Vini37

Всем привет!
Есть у кого-нито Штрих-М Кассир 2.10.02?

----------


## ussuri2

Здравствуйте, пробовала скачать Штрих ресторан, архив поврежден,  может я что то не так делаю, раньше имела дело только с 1с, недавно приобрела ПОС лайт ,с установленым  штрих кассир.  Пытаюсь разобраться,  что и как. Может есть какая-то особенность?

----------


## Arteem

> без ключа как сделать пишите в личку


Добрый день,в личку написать не могу, можно мне инструкцию djsklyarov@mail.ru Заранее благодарен!

----------


## Artyom1989

Можно тоже инструкцию как ключик обойти((( и какой версии именно
dkm-osnt@yandex.ru

---------- Post added at 23:16 ---------- Previous post was at 23:07 ----------




> Качаете 1с предприятие 8.2 устанавливаете отвязываете от лицензии Качаете устанавливаете Штрих-м кассир базовая с егаис Она создаст папку базу для кассы Добавляете базу в 1с первый раз запускаете конфигуратор и создаете пользователя Всё касса готова Для загрузки номенклатуры в кассу отлично подходит Далион Управление магазином Вопросы будут спрашивайте
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:01 ---------- Previous post was at 03:58 ----------
> 
> А да забыл написать касса корректно работает на 8.2 А Далион на 8.3 так что как то так


Олег, а можно подробней? как соединить кассу и далион

----------


## ewg.makaroff

Дистрибутив версии Кассир 2.10.02 с ЕГАИС

http://rusfolder.com/45162927

----------

Vini37 (19.07.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ", релиз 4.20.06 от 13.07.2016*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ BASE", релиз 4.20.06 от 13.07.2016*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

DGut (29.04.2018), SergeyP67 (20.07.2016)

----------


## OLEG_B

> Можно тоже инструкцию как ключик обойти((( и какой версии именно
> dkm-osnt@yandex.ru
> 
> ---------- Post added at 23:16 ---------- Previous post was at 23:07 ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Олег, а можно подробней? как соединить кассу и далион


oleg.kak.oleg@gmail.com

----------


## mmm100

Здравствуйте, дайте, пожалуйста, инструкцию на почту как обойти ключ конфигурации ШТРИХ-М: Кассир, на почту: mmm100@email.ru

----------


## ussuri2

Здравствуйте, а мне , пожалуйста, инструкцию на почту как обойти ключ конфигурации ШТРИХ-М: торговое предприятие, на почту:Ussuri2@rambler.ru

----------


## Buenos_Amigo

> - Уже выкладывал. Ссылка на первой странице темы.


Это устаревшая версия. На сайте штрихов есть более новая, с тем же номером, но релиз свежее, в июле были исправления.

---------- Post added at 23:16 ---------- Previous post was at 23:13 ----------

Емть у каво торговое предприятие 5.2.1.29, июльский релиз?

----------


## v1ad1en

Здравствуйте, дайте, пожалуйста, инструкцию на почту как обойти ключ конфигурации ШТРИХ-М: Кассир, на почту: vladlen@bk.ru

----------


## mrmurzo

Здравствуйте, дайте, пожалуйста, инструкцию на почту как обойти ключ конфигурации ШТРИХ-М: Кассир 5, на почту: chydaksm@bk.ru

----------


## DankaBond

ШТРИХ-М Бармен на 8.2?

----------


## amidch

Здравствуйте, а мне можно, инструкцию  как обойти ключ конфигурации ШТРИХ-М: торговое предприятие, на почту:electr-tele@mail.ru

----------


## bubba

А релизы 5.2.1.32 есть у кого нибудь?

----------


## maxvello

Здравствуйте, если тут реально можно узнать как вылечить ШТРИХ-М: торговое предприятие 5.2.128, то можно инструкцию как обойти ключ конфигурации, на почту:maxvello@mail.ru &

----------


## COnsu1l

Есть ли у кого 5.2.1.33 версия торгового предприятия?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Магазин", релиз 5.2.1.32 от 03.08.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.1.32 от 03.08.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Ресторан. Back-Office", релиз 5.2.1.32 от 03.08.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная сеть", релиз 5.2.1.32 от 03.08.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля", релиз 5.2.1.32 от 03.08.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.32 от 03.08.2016*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ", релиз 5.2.1.32 от 03.08.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.32 от 03.08.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.32 от 03.08.2016*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО




*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Магазин", релиз 5.2.1.33 от 10.08.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.1.33 от 10.08.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Ресторан. Back-Office", релиз 5.2.1.33 от 10.08.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная сеть", релиз 5.2.1.33 от 10.08.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля", релиз 5.2.1.33 от 10.08.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.33 от 10.08.2016*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ", релиз 5.2.1.33 от 10.08.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.33 от 10.08.2016*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.33 от 10.08.2016*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

bubba (15.08.2016)

----------


## youmadbro

Торговое Предприятие 4.19.09 не завалялось ни у кого, очень надо)

----------


## youmadbro

Ой 4.19.08

----------


## MrDemo

кто подскажет как обойти Штрих М: Кассир? (mrdemo@ya.ru)

----------


## Israel

Уважаемый Ukei, есть ли на сайте эмулятор ключа sentinel на штрих м розничная торговля!? Спасибо !

----------


## Ukei

> Уважаемый Ukei, есть ли на сайте эмулятор ключа sentinel на штрих м розничная торговля!? Спасибо !


 - Нет и никогда не было. Но кто-то решил что эмулятор есть для каждой конфы 1С.

----------


## sirek

Кассир 5.1.5.15 выложите пожалуйста,

----------


## sirek

Уважаемый Ukei, если есть возможность выложите пожалуйста штрих кассир 5.1.5.15(01.09.16)

----------


## Альмир

Выложите пожалуйста штрих м продуктовый магазин (последний релиз желательно)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.5.15 от 01.09.2016*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

alex2049 (25.09.2016), MrBlanki (07.11.2016), OLEG_B (21.09.2016), sirek (20.09.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.1.5.15 от 01.09.2016*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ с ЕГАИС", релиз 5.1.5.15 от 01.09.2016*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Магазин", релиз 5.2.1.34 от 21.09.2016*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.1.35 от 22.09.2016*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Ресторан. Back-Office", релиз 5.2.1.34 от 21.09.2016*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная сеть", релиз 5.2.1.34 от 21.09.2016*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля", релиз 5.2.1.34 от 21.09.2016*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.34 от 21.09.2016*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ", релиз 5.2.1.34 от 21.09.2016*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.35 от 22.09.2016*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.35 от 22.09.2016*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

alex2049 (25.09.2016), OLEG_B (24.09.2016)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир с ЕГАИС", релиз 1.10.02*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир с ЕГАИС", релиз 2.10.02*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Магазин", релиз 5.2.1.36*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.1.36*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Ресторан. Back-Office", релиз 5.2.1.36*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная сеть", релиз 5.2.1.36*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля", релиз 5.2.1.36*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.36*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ", релиз 5.2.1.36*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.36*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.36*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

alex125it (24.10.2016), alex2049 (23.10.2016)

----------


## Avatar_101

Как ВылечитьИИИ

----------


## yurik_ageev

4.19.01 есть

----------


## Ukei

> 4.19.01 есть


 - Давайте! 8)

----------


## Arturas953

37 релиз скоро будет?

----------


## Ukei

> 37 релиз скоро будет?


 - Будет 38-й.

----------

MrBlanki (07.11.2016)

----------


## MrBlanki

Ждемс конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.38

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Магазин", релиз 5.2.1.38*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.1.38*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Ресторан. Back-Office", релиз 5.2.1.38*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная сеть", релиз 5.2.1.38*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля", релиз 5.2.1.38*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.38*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ", релиз 5.2.1.38*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.38*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.38*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Tender83

Добрый день, выложите пожалуйста если есть возможность синхронизатор 1.4 который в июне допилили до ЕГАИС.

----------


## o3ophuk

Скиньте, пожалуйста, способ обхода штрих-кассир базовая 5.1.5.13/14/15 для платформы 8.2 на мыло: o3ophuk_1@mail.ru 
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## Arturas953

Штрих-м Кассир 16 релиз пора бы выложить..

----------


## Ukei

> Штрих-м Кассир 16 релиз пора бы выложить..


 - Выложу сегодня. Я не особо слежу за релизами Штриха, так что пишите сюда или в личау когда что выходит.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.5.16*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.1.5.16*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ с ЕГАИС", релиз 5.1.5.16*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

bananansmile (17.12.2016), fdima (11.01.2017), Hela (21.04.2017), igorkakabi (04.03.2017), OLEG_B (25.11.2016), Papindruk (09.01.2017), prisoner (10.12.2016), SergeyXSam (10.03.2017), taa81 (04.02.2017), Valentin714812 (16.02.2017), YaGT (03.03.2017)

----------


## OLEG_B

Спасибо дружище

----------


## info1c77

Подскажите пожалуйста как обойти защиту Продуктовый магазин 5.2.1.38 .А также другие конфигурации от ШТИРХ-М Заранее спасибо. info1c77@yandex.ru.

----------


## MrBlanki

Спасибо

----------


## neuromancer

Добрый день.
Есть информация как вылечить от жадности "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.1.38?
Скиньте пожалуйста на почту neuromancer_aza @ mail.ru

Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Avatar_101

Подскажите пожалуйста как обойти защиту других конфигураций от ШТИРХ-М Заранее спасибо.  Avatar_101@mail.ru

----------


## Антон32

Здравствуйте, может кто подсказать как можно обойти защиту Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.1.38  чтобы можно было посмотреть базу дома, а не на работе anton32.efimov@yandex.ru заранее спасибо.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> *Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля", релиз 5.2.1.21*
> 
> Установка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО
> 
> 
> *Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ", релиз 5.2.1.21*
> 
> ...


очень жаль, но все файлы удалены, может скинете на почту yurik_ageev@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

> очень жаль, но все файлы удалены, может скинете на почту yurik_ageev@mail.ru


 - Очень жаль что неизвестно что ищете. Телепаты в перманентном отпуске.

----------


## Jackk

Доброго времени суток!
Просьба скинуть  лекарство от Штрих-М.
Если это возможно, то нужны все конфигурации, для самообучения и тестирования.
Если нет, то хотя бы Кассир 1.10/2.10 с ЕГАИС, Розничная торговля и Торговое предприятие.
Большое спасибо!

----------


## luciferrus

Доброго времени суток.
Может кто скинуть лекарство для Штрих-М: Кассир 1.10/2.10 без ЕГАИС. 
mail: luciferjan@mail.ru
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Jackk

тишина....
люди (модераторы), напишите jackk@mail.ru пожалуйста, имеет ли смысл ожидание?
спасибо!

----------


## Андреич

Есть ли лекарство на Штрих-м Синхронизатор  ? Saber_toothed_tiger@bk.ru

----------


## Ukei

> тишина....
> люди (модераторы), напишите jackk@mail.ru пожалуйста, имеет ли смысл ожидание?
> спасибо!


 - Нет никаких лекарств на Штрих и не было за последние лет 5.

----------


## Андреич

а как обойти тогда код защиты? Saber_toothed_tiger@bk.ru

----------


## SAYMEN

Можно мне тоже обход ключика  Штрим-Кассир (saymenсобакаmail.ru)

----------


## SAYMEN

Не поможете по моему вопросу выше

----------


## OLEG_B

Могу помочь с ШТРИХ-М: Кассир 5 Не безвоздмездно Только на почту oleg.kak.oleg@gmail.ru

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Магазин", релиз 5.2.1.40*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.1.40*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Ресторан. Back-Office", релиз 5.2.1.40*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная сеть", релиз 5.2.1.40*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля", релиз 5.2.1.40*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.40*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ", релиз 5.2.1.40*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.40*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.40*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

immodium (27.06.2017), SergeyXSam (04.03.2017)

----------


## Arturas953

А лечения Штрих-Мовских конфигураций не существует?

----------


## Arturas953

Будет ответ?

----------


## Ukei

> Будет ответ?


 - У Вас вопрос неоднозначный. Существует ли оно у кого-то из пользователей - да, наверняка. Выложено ли где-то на крупных форумах - нет.

----------


## Arturas953

т.е. здесь ждать его не стоит?:)

----------


## Ukei

> т.е. здесь ждать его не стоит?:)


 - Если лекарство появится, так оно появится везде.

----------

Shepardmen (28.12.2016)

----------


## astra94

Поделитесь обработкой для ШТРИХ М  ТП 5 - Обработка для корректировки производителя у импортного алкоголя. - в разделе СКАЧАТЬ находиться.

----------


## Shepardmen

А можно попросить эмулятор ключа на Штрих-М: Розничная торговля Базовая версия, редакция 5.2 
на почту Slim120000@gmail.com

----------


## Nss

Люди добрые есть у кого отученная конфигурация кассир 2.10 или эмулятор? можно на почту sergeynazarov@yandex.ru

----------


## sirek

Выложите пожалуйста свежий штрих официант 5.1.5.5.7 (последний официант)
здесь только 5.1.5.5.2 нашел.
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Avatar_101

Поделитесь у кого есть конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля" с таблеткой.
почта sputnik_631701@mail.ru

----------


## CaspeR_

Доброго времяни суток!
Поделитесь у кого есть конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1....." с таблеткой.
почта 89086483977@mail.ru
Спасибо!

----------


## Papindruk

Здравствуйте! С Праздниками! :)

Очень нужна ШТРИХ-М Кассир 5 (ОСНОВНАЯ ПОСТАВКА)
Буду безмерно благодарен!

Спасибо. :)

----------


## artempushkin

> [/COLOR] http://rusfolder.com/45026386 - это 5.13 для 8.2 http://rusfolder.com/44982765 - это 5.12 с егаис пашет как милая без ключа как сделать пишите в личку


Здравствуйте, а есть лекарство для ШТРИХ М Магазин 5.2 взял у клиентов базу доработать, а войти не могу :(

----------


## OLEG_B

> Здравствуйте, а есть лекарство для ШТРИХ М Магазин 5.2 взял у клиентов базу доработать, а войти не могу :(


С сожалением сообщаю Бросил я этим заниматься только кассира помогу объехать А бэк офис под него пока только Далионовский управление магазином

----------


## 3421

А кассир 5.1.5.16 таким методом не запускается.OLEG_B пробовал ?

----------


## OLEG_B

> А кассир 5.1.5.16 таким методом не запускается.OLEG_B пробовал ?


Надо просто иметь правильные дистрибутивы

----------

сандр (13.01.2017)

----------


## сандр

На правильном дистрибутиве получилось.

----------


## dvks

> Могу помочь с ШТРИХ-М: Кассир 5 Не безвоздмездно Только на почту oleg.kak.oleg@gmail.ru


Не могу связаться с вами по указанному почтовому адресу. Предложение еще в силе?

----------


## AlexR20

Доброго времени суток.
Может кто скинуть лекарство для "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ", релиз 5.2.1.40
mail: aschewzow@mail.ru
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## COnsu1l

Выложите пожалуйста последний официан Штрих

----------


## cbrr

Коллеги очень ищу лекарство на Шрих-М: Торговое предприятие редакция 5.2.1.38 базовая версия
Если есть у кого скиньте на почту hondacbrr@mail.ru.

----------


## EreginDV

Уважаемые форумчане появился Кассир 1.10.03 (ЕГАИС, ОФД) если можно на него дистрибутив

----------


## criminalist

Добрый день поделитесь лекарством от "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.5.16 exeplay.com собака gmail.com

----------


## OLEG_B

Кому надо установить пишите oleg.kak.oleg@gmail.com

----------

criminalist (14.02.2017)

----------


## criminalist

Рекомендую, ответственный и надежный человек ;)

----------


## criminalist

Блин я про выше сообщение, хотел ответом получилось как получилось ))

----------


## Vini37

Кассир 1.10.03 (ЕГАИС, ОФД):
http://www.unibytes.com/ez9cP_MqHfkLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

avd2003 (15.02.2017), dimalexan (16.02.2017), Ruslik14 (21.02.2017), Ukei (20.02.2017), User78 (02.03.2017)

----------


## dimalexan

А ТП4 Проф последний апдейт есть у кого?

----------


## кнут

А Кассир 2.10.03 (ЕГАИС, ОФД) есть у кого?

----------


## aleksei2002

Доброго времени суток.
Может кто скинуть  ШТРИХ-М: Кассир 5 с ОФД

----------


## dimalexan

> Доброго времени суток.
> Может кто скинуть  ШТРИХ-М: Кассир 5 с ОФД


в теме посмотри последнюю версию кассира, она должна работать с офд

----------


## aleksei2002

> Пожалуйста инструкцию скиньте igor30560@mail.ru


Пожалуйста инструкцию скиньте aleksei2002@mail.ru

----------


## sergei-rks

Пожалуйста помогите какая из версий Штрих-м кассира v.5 устанавливается на платформу 1с: Предприятие  8.3 (8.3.9.2170) Розница (базовая), редакция 2.2 (2.2.5.23)  Windows10-32разряд пробовал уже многие версии, просит установить платформу 1c 8.2И? за ранее огромное спасибо!!!!!!

----------


## sergei-rks

Может есть у кого такой вот зверь выложите плизззззззз (Штрих-М: Кассир miniPOS)ИИ

----------


## SergeyXSam

Подскажите пожалуйста.
При обновлении конфигурации Торговое Предприятие с 5.2.1.37 до 5.2.1.38 (или 5.2.1.40) вылазит "Файл не содержит доступных обновлений"
И то это если указываю вручную на файл конфигурации. При автоматическом поиске вообще не показывает доступной конф. для обновления.

скачивал тут.
http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post467385

----------


## SergeyXSam

> Подскажите пожалуйста.
> При обновлении конфигурации Торговое Предприятие с 5.2.1.37 до 5.2.1.38 (или 5.2.1.40) вылазит "Файл не содержит доступных обновлений"
> И то это если указываю вручную на файл конфигурации. При автоматическом поиске вообще не показывает доступной конф. для обновления.
> 
> скачивал тут.
> http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post467385


Прошу прощения, я по ходу не БАЗОВУЮ скачал. (у меня базовая)

----------


## AngResT

Добрый день. Если каму не жалко поделитесь лекарством для ШТРИХ-М: Кассир 5.1 1c 8.3. Заранее благодарен. aamailrurest@mail.ru или в личку.

----------


## AlexFrojmBelov

Добрый день поделитесь лекарством от "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.40
Если есть у кого скиньте на почту Lords123@yandex.ru.

----------


## кнут

> Может есть у кого такой вот зверь выложите плизззззззз (Штрих-М: Кассир miniPOS)ИИ


РМК для минипоса можно скачать с офф.сайта без регистрации:
http://www.shtrih-m.ru/support/downl...AGEN_1=34#tabs

----------


## stels-il

Спасибо ребята, неожидал что найду такой форум где всё есть.

----------


## stels-il

Есть ли обновления для Штрих-М кассира 5 (платформа 8.2) для работы с ОФД или нет пока? Заранее благодарю stels_il@mail.ru

----------


## OLEG_B

> Пожалуйста помогите какая из версий Штрих-м кассира v.5 устанавливается на платформу 1с: Предприятие  8.3 (8.3.9.2170) Розница (базовая), редакция 2.2 (2.2.5.23)  Windows10-32разряд пробовал уже многие версии, просит установить платформу 1c 8.2И? за ранее огромное спасибо!!!!!!


Сам себе и ответил Если просит 82 то значит и надо 82 Можешь и к 83 прикрутить базу но будут косяки

----------


## кнут

> А Кассир 2.10.03 (ЕГАИС, ОФД) есть у кого?


Апну вопрос!
Конфигурация нужна, а доступа для скачивания на Штрихе нет.

----------


## OLEG_B

> Апну вопрос!
> Конфигурация нужна, а доступа для скачивания на Штрихе нет.


А чем 5ая не устраивает?

----------


## кнут

> А чем 5ая не устраивает?


Причин две:
1. Кассир нужен на машины с характеристиками: проц VIA800, озу 256мб. Без возможности апгрейда железа. Кассир 5 на них тормозит безбожно.
2. Кассир 5 базовый не поддерживает гранулу оплаты услуг сотовой связи.

----------


## OLEG_B

1- На авито в своё время покупали старые бу блоки по 1000р и с них клепали терминалы P-4 HT + 1гиг
2- Не поддерживает или её нет? (Гранулы)

----------


## кнут

> 1- На авито в своё время покупали старые бу блоки по 1000р и с них клепали терминалы P-4 HT + 1гиг
> 2- Не поддерживает или её нет? (Гранулы)


во флуд сползаем... 
1. - заменить десяток полностью рабочих пос терминалов-моноблоков (пассивное охлаждение, несколько COM портов, дисплей покупателя, тачскрин, специальная клавиатура, кардридер) на б/у системник - это:  1.дополнительные вложения (купить снова всю периферию) 2. переоборудование рабочего места кассира (место очень ограничено, моноблоки очень хорошо вписываются в эргономику, а системник + монитор + куча соплей - жутко неудобно)
2. Гранула оплаты услуг сотовой связи работает только с основной поставкой штрих кассира 5. (С базовой не работает)

----------


## rsa1000

Подскажите  Кассир 2.10.03 (ЕГАИС, ОФД) , есть где скачать?

----------


## LimpMass

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста, по какой цепочке версий необходимо обновлять "Конфигурация: Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2" с версии 5.2.1.18 до 5.2.1.40? 
Вот так надо?
5.2.1.40
5.2.1.38
5.2.1.37
5.2.1.36
5.2.1.35
5.2.1.34
5.2.1.33
5.2.1.32
5.2.1.29
5.2.1.28
5.2.1.27
5.2.1.26
5.2.1.25
5.2.1.24
5.2.1.23
5.2.1.22
5.2.1.21
5.2.1.20
5.2.1.19
Или можно перепрыгивать?
И где все необходимые обновления взять можно а то в этой ветке форума из списка половины нет?
Помогите пожалуйста. SlipSlopp@mail.ru

----------


## кнут

> Подскажите пожалуйста, по какой цепочке версий необходимо обновлять "Конфигурация: Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2" с версии 5.2.1.18 до 5.2.1.40?SlipSlopp@mail.ru


Можно сразу на крайнее обновление. Но после обновления необходимо выполнить ряд дествий, описанных в 1cv8upd.htm

----------


## кнут

> Подскажите пожалуйста, по какой цепочке версий необходимо обновлять "Конфигурация: Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2" с версии 5.2.1.18 до 5.2.1.40?SlipSlopp@mail.ru


Можно сразу на крайнее обновление. Но после обновления необходимо выполнить ряд дествий, описанных в 1cv8upd.htm

----------


## dimalexan

День добрый нужен кассир 1.10.03 Дистрибутив на сайте перевыложен, в нем были ошибки, может кто нибудь скачать?

----------


## LimpMass

> Можно сразу на крайнее обновление. Но после обновления необходимо выполнить ряд дествий, описанных в 1cv8upd.htm


Спасибо большое за совет! Попробую.

----------


## dimalexan

> - Выложу сегодня. Я не особо слежу за релизами Штриха, так что пишите сюда или в личау когда что выходит.


Можете мне помочь с кассиром 1ым? либо сюда либо на почту dimalexan@mail.ru

----------


## Avatar_101

Добрый день поделитесь лекарством от "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.5.16 	mantrov1980@gmail.com

----------


## OLEG_B

Можете мне помочь с кассиром 1ым? либо сюда либо на почту dimalexan@mail.ru

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6wAS/L9A27kDAU есть только такой

----------


## dimalexan

> Можете мне помочь с кассиром 1ым? либо сюда либо на почту dimalexan@mail.ru
> 
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6wAS/L9A27kDAU есть только такой


вы его с сайта вчера скачивали? если нет то похоже этотот же самый который в теме выше. доступ закончился к обновлениям кассира а в нем ошибка, ТП сказали перекачать релиз с сайта они его перевыложили.

----------


## OLEG_B

> вы его с сайта вчера скачивали? если нет то похоже этотот же самый который в теме выше. доступ закончился к обновлениям кассира а в нем ошибка, ТП сказали перекачать релиз с сайта они его перевыложили.


Не это старый

----------


## dimalexan

> Не это старый


уже сравнил файлики, ага это старый. они номер релиза не меняют но перезаливают на сайт под тем же номером

----------


## Anar530

Добрый день поделитесь лекарством от ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.1.35 baron_733@mail.ru 
Заранее благодарен !!!

----------


## tuchkovo

Добрый день поделитесь лекарством от ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие.", релиз 5.2.1.38 tuchkovo@rambler.ru 
Заранее благодарен !!!

----------


## SergeyXSam

Подскажите пожалуйста, имеется установленная ШТРИХ-М Кассир 5.1.5.13 Базовая, скачал для обновы Кассир 5.1.5.16 Базовая и в упор не получается обновить. Есть у кого-то отлаженная схема этой процедуры?
Установка какая-то идет, в итоге запускаю, смотрю версию - таже.
Где-то читал что в режиме конфигурации надо снять с поддержки, все ровно не выходит каменный цветок.

----------


## OLEG_B

> Подскажите пожалуйста, имеется установленная ШТРИХ-М Кассир 5.1.5.13 Базовая, скачал для обновы Кассир 5.1.5.16 Базовая и в упор не получается обновить. Есть у кого-то отлаженная схема этой процедуры?
> Установка какая-то идет, в итоге запускаю, смотрю версию - таже.
> Где-то читал что в режиме конфигурации надо снять с поддержки, все ровно не выходит каменный цветок.


oleg.kak.oleg@gmail.com   -   стучись договоримся

----------

SergeyXSam (20.03.2017)

----------


## Teramik

Добрый день. Нужны конфигурации штрих-м версий 5.2.1.41.

----------


## dimalexan

> Добрый день. Нужны конфигурации штрих-м версий 5.2.1.41.


Конкретнее

----------


## dimalexan

ТП5.2.1.41 Ссылка\\\\Зеркало

----------

Teramik (20.03.2017)

----------


## Teramik

> ТП5.2.1.41 Ссылка\\\\Зеркало


Спасибо! Нужны еще Магазин, РТ Базовая, Продуктовый Магазин

----------


## dimalexan

к этим нету доступа, если мне все таки кто нибудь кассира первого мартовского подкинет буду очень благодарен

----------


## AlexFrojmBelov

День добрый нужен "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля", релиз 5.2.1.41 обновление

----------


## кнут

Мда, чего-то ветка потухла совсем...

----------


## OLEG_B

> Мда, чего-то ветка потухла совсем...


А чего мусолить то? Задачи определены Цели ясные Наше дело правое Победа будет за нами...

----------


## dimalexan

> А чего мусолить то? Задачи определены Цели ясные Наше дело правое Победа будет за нами...


ну так может выложите обновки?)

----------


## Bamsimus

Розничная торговля базовая 5.2.1.41 Ссылка

----------

Grebennyk-B (27.03.2017), Ukei (24.03.2017)

----------


## Bamsimus

Торговое предприятие Базовая 5.2.1.41  Ссылка

----------

Grebennyk-B (27.03.2017), SergeyXSam (26.03.2017)

----------


## dimalexan

TP_5_2_1_42

----------

big_rom (28.03.2017), Grebennyk-B (28.03.2017), Ukei (27.03.2017)

----------


## Kenny_q

Есть у кого есть  штрих-м: официант 5.1.5.5.9, буду очень признателен если отправите на почту onyx-brrrrr@yandex.ru

----------


## avd2003

Добрый день.
Возможно выложить конфигурацию Штрих-М: Кассир 1.10.3 54-ФЗ. ( информационное сообщение http://soft.shtrih-m.ru/news/2665.html от 09.02.2017).

----------


## dimalexan

> Добрый день.
> Возможно выложить конфигурацию Штрих-М: Кассир 1.10.3 54-ФЗ. ( информационное сообщение http://soft.shtrih-m.ru/news/2665.html от 09.02.2017).


это вопрос или предложение?

----------


## avd2003

Вопрос.
Нужна конфигурация.

----------


## dimalexan

в теме есть, смотри.но в ней ошибки, в марте релиз выкладывали на сайт без новости с исправлениями

----------


## avd2003

> в теме есть, смотри.но в ней ошибки, в марте релиз выкладывали на сайт без новости с исправлениями


Я смотрел вышеуказанный релиз, потому и спрашиваю о последнем, корректном. Возможно у кого-то остался доступ к серверу с обновлением, у меня кончился 
.

----------


## dimalexan

> Я смотрел вышеуказанный релиз, потому и спрашиваю о последнем, корректном. Возможно у кого-то остался доступ к серверу с обновлением, у меня кончился 
> .


к меня тоже кончился доступ, только с ТП могу помочь до сентября

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Доброго дня возможно выложить Торговое предприятие Базовая 5.2.1.42

----------


## кнут

Кассир 1.10.03 от 06.03.17

Кассир 2.10.03 от 06.03.17

Ресторан БЭК офис 5.2.1.42.8.2 (обновление)

Продуктовый магазин 5.2.1.42.8.2 (обновление)

Торговое предприятие 5.2.1.42.8.2 (обновление)

----------

avd2003 (31.03.2017), dimalexan (31.03.2017), Grebennyk-B (31.03.2017), OLEG_B (31.03.2017), SergeyXSam (31.03.2017), Slac (13.05.2017)

----------


## кнут

Официант 5.1.5.5.9_v8.2

----------

OLEG_B (31.03.2017), Slac (13.05.2017)

----------


## Starbrain

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, лекарством для 
*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.40*

starbrain@gmail.com
Заранее благодарю!

----------


## zilwert

Всем привет. Ищу последнее обновление для Кассир 5.0

----------


## dr1v3rru1

Добрый день! Скинтье кто нибудь эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 4.13.07 под Windows 7 x64 на dr1v3rru1@gmail.com

----------


## dr1v3rru1

> Добрый день! Скинтье кто нибудь эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 4.13.07 под Windows 7 x64 на dr1v3rru1@gmail.com


Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 4.13.07 Prof

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Доброго дня!!! народ поделитесь пожалуйста с  Кассир 5 базовая 5.1.5.17 и Торговое предприятие 5 базовая 5.2.1.43

----------


## dimalexan

Update TP5.2.1.43
Full Setup TP5.2.1.43

----------

Grebennyk-B (05.04.2017), kjgfnf (25.04.2017), Tokio78 (06.04.2017), Ukei (05.04.2017)

----------


## dimalexan

Full setup TP5.2.1.43 пароль на архив "ruboard"

----------

DimaB (06.04.2017), Grebennyk-B (05.04.2017), Tokio78 (06.04.2017), Ukei (05.04.2017)

----------


## Teramik

Добрый день!
Очень нужен Кассир 5 базовая 5.1.5.17 и полная версии.

----------


## Grebennyk-B

> Full setup TP5.2.1.43 пароль на архив "ruboard"


А базавую версию ТР выложите?

----------


## lastborn56

Можно как то вылечить Кассир 5.1.5? Поделитесь кто знает clarityx56@gmail.com

----------


## Grebennyk-B

> Торговое предприятие Базовая 5.2.1.41  Ссылка


А продолжение версий ТР базовые 42,43. Очень ждем

----------


## OLEG_B

Кассир Базовый ЕГАИС 5.1.5.17 для 8.2  https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8QdM/eGkKKm18o

----------

ArtVD (11.04.2017), Grebennyk-B (07.04.2017), Tokio78 (06.04.2017)

----------


## Teramik

Есть обычный, не ЕГАИС?

----------


## OLEG_B

> Есть обычный, не ЕГАИС?


Не включай модуль Делов то? Или подожди сам пока только это получил

----------

dequbu (21.04.2017)

----------


## Teramik

Не пускает, если лицензия на обычную базовую.

----------


## OLEG_B

> Не пускает, если лицензия на обычную базовую.


Попробуй удали файлы ЕГАИС в DB\ExtFiles\LogicalModules\ 
Если не прокатит пиши oleg.kak.oleg@gmail.com
У меня малость не лицензия

----------


## dimalexan

Ребят и кассир 1 нужен вышел релиз 1.10.04

----------


## OLEG_B

Да выложите 1го нового с егаис и без эмулятор испытаю )))

----------


## кнут

Версии "Кассир 1.х" и "Кассир 2.х" не делятся на "с Егаис" и "Без ЕГАИС". 
Там все "в одном флаконе". Т.е. во всех релизах, старше определенного, есть работа с ЕГАИС.
Другое дело, что работает модуль ЕГАИС в кассире 1 и 2  только при наличие прошитой в ключ "грануле ЕГАИС". (в моем посте версии с ЕГАИС)
Хотя, есть маленькая хитрость, как запустить работу ЕГАИС на Кассире 1 или 2 без гранулы ЕГАИС.

----------

Klen2005 (05.08.2017), Mishla (16.05.2017)

----------


## YaGT

Добрый день! Нужен Кассир 5.1.5.17 8.2 полная версия!!!

----------


## yurik_ageev

Дак ведь Штрих-М кассир 5.0 (базовая) работает без ключа

----------

Ukei (06.04.2017)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Кассир 5.1.5.17 8.2 полная версия!!!  ссылка https://download52.files.attachmail....from=e.mail.ru

----------

alexisxxx (07.04.2017), Teramik (08.04.2017), Tokio78 (07.04.2017), Ukei (07.04.2017), YaGT (07.04.2017)

----------


## alexisxxx

для 8.1 можете выложить, заранее спасибо.

----------


## dimalexan

> для 8.1 можете выложить, заранее спасибо.


для 8.1 вроде перестали на сайт выкладывать

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Кассир 5.1.5.17 8.1 полная версия!!!    https://download51.files.attachmail....from=e.mail.ru

----------

alexisxxx (10.04.2017), Teramik (08.04.2017), Tokio78 (10.04.2017), Ukei (07.04.2017)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Народ нужно торговое предприятие базовая_5_2_1_42_8_2  до 5_2_1_44_8_2, выложите

----------


## DJONSONSSS

http://www.unibytes.com/7t2Cz7gfri-Lqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

Grebennyk-B (08.04.2017), Tokio78 (12.04.2017), Ukei (08.04.2017)

----------


## DJONSONSSS

Розничная торговля базовая 44 релиз

----------

Tokio78 (12.04.2017)

----------


## DJONSONSSS

Продуктовый магазин 43 релиз
http://www.unibytes.com/Ym9zem9pYW0Lqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

Ukei (08.04.2017)

----------


## DJONSONSSS

Интересует кассир Кассир 1.10.04 
Розничная торговля 44 релиз 
Розничная торговля проф 44 релиз
Розничная торговля NET 44 релиз
Бармен  релиз 5.1.5.5.9

----------


## Ukei

> Продуктовый магазин 43 релиз
> http://www.unibytes.com/Ym9zem9pYW0Lqw-Us4P3UgBB


 - Файл не существует. Есть возможность перезалить?

----------


## DJONSONSSS

http://www.unibytes.com/fFsHqKr7K7QLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

Grebennyk-B (09.04.2017), Ukei (09.04.2017)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Народ очень нужно,  выложите "торговое предприятие базовая_5_2_1_43_8_2"

----------


## Teramik

Нужен Кассир 5.1.5.17 базовая версия.

----------


## Zorkpos

киньте Кассир 1.10.04   пожалуйста, у кого есть доступ к обновлению. спасибо.

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Народ нужен последний релиз TP 5 Base

----------


## hawk93rus

Кто нибудь может поделиться лекарством на Кассира 5 ? 
hawk23rus@yandex.ru

----------


## dimalexan

Кассир 1.10.04 кто нибудь скачает?

----------


## кнут

> Кассир 1.10.04 кто нибудь скачает?


Выкачал, посмотрел. Никаких изменений по сравнению с версией от 06.03 нет. Файлы на 100% одинаковые. Только дата упаковки другая. Похоже, это просто официально выпустили релиз.

----------


## dimalexan

могли в одном месте точку на запятую изменить)) а вообще не работала функция просмотр печать чека, выходила ошибка, проверить можете исправили или нет?

----------


## finn23021978

Вы можете выложить на файлообменник дистрибутив?

----------


## finn23021978

> Выкачал, посмотрел. Никаких изменений по сравнению с версией от 06.03 нет. Файлы на 100% одинаковые. Только дата упаковки другая. Похоже, это просто официально выпустили релиз.


Вы можете выложить на файлообменник дистрибутив?

----------


## кнут

Кассир 1.10.0.4
Кассир 2.10.0.4

----------

art010141 (14.07.2017), avd2003 (14.04.2017), dimalexan (20.04.2017), finn23021978 (14.04.2017), Grebennyk-B (15.04.2017), Hela (21.04.2017), Mishla (10.05.2017), time.spot (20.04.2017), Ukei (14.04.2017)

----------


## finn23021978

У меня с этого обменника не получается скачать, телефон просит, кода какие-то..

----------


## finn23021978

> У меня с этого обменника не получается скачать, телефон просит, кода какие-то..


А, кажется получилось, простите.

----------


## DuHo2011

ссылка не открывается обновите пожалуйста

----------


## DuHo2011

очень нужен кассир 5.1.5.17 8.2 не базовый
спасибо!

----------


## ali1981

Всех приветствую, может есть у кого обновление Ресторан Бэк офис 5.2.1.43 , буду благодарен.

----------


## Grebennyk-B

25 страничку посмотри

----------


## Grebennyk-B

> очень нужен кассир 5.1.5.17 8.2 не базовый
> спасибо!


25 страничку посмотри

----------


## Nikitas_nnov

есть у кого конфиг ломаный Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 4.14.04 или эмулятор ключа?

----------


## Nikitas_nnov

мой мэйл: nikitas_nnov@rambler.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

Может кто и даст

----------


## yurik_ageev

> есть у кого конфиг ломаный Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 4.14.04 или эмулятор ключа?


ломаной конфигурации нет, есть эмулятор ключа

----------


## Nikitas_nnov

а где качнуть эмулятор ключа?

----------


## Nikitas_nnov

надо именно для 1С77

----------


## yurik_ageev

Я понял, что для 1cv77, в свободном доступе его нет

----------


## yurik_ageev

> а где качнуть эмулятор ключа?


на просторах интернета, он есть, но на архиве установлен пароль, за который просят денег

----------


## Nikitas_nnov

очень плохо. ну а где хотяб можно качнуть архив с паролем, а то уже давно ищу?

----------


## yurik_ageev

Вот: https://yadi.sk/d/8MHGgWQB3GyqZP

----------

Nikitas_nnov (14.04.2017)

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Вот: https://yadi.sk/d/8MHGgWQB3GyqZP


сори не то, вот: https://yadi.sk/d/Uogx8ygh3GyqmS

----------


## Nikitas_nnov

там нет ничего

----------


## Nikitas_nnov

опять там все пропало. пишет что не найдено

----------


## yurik_ageev

скинул на почту

----------


## yurik_ageev

увы, пароль видимо очень хороший

----------


## DuHo2011

очень нужен кассир 5.1.5.17 8.2 не базовый

все ссылки  не рабочие

спасибо!

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Народ нужно торговое предприятие базовая_5_2_1_43_8_2

----------


## NataBeli

Очень нужен Кассир 1.10.0.4. По последней даваемой здесь ссылки только сняли за скачивание 20 рублей и ничего в итоге не стало скачиваться. Не очень конечно красиво давать такие ссылки. Я не против оплаты, но чтобы потом был результат. А так получается просто развод.

----------


## yurik_ageev

Скиньте почту, отправлю, но какая версия кассира не помню

----------


## yurik_ageev

версия 1.9

----------


## Aidis

очень нужен кассир 5.1.5.17 8.2 не базовый

все ссылки не рабочие

спасибо!

----------


## Grebennyk-B

> очень нужен кассир 5.1.5.17 8.2 не базовый
> 
> все ссылки не рабочие
> 
> спасибо!


Ссылка на 5 дней https://cloud.mail.ru/public/JVjU/pPYmP7NU7

----------

Ukei (18.04.2017)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Народ нужно торговое предприятие базовая_5_2_1_43_8_2

----------


## yurik_ageev

А есть ли эмулятор ключа или вылеченный Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5?

----------


## yurik_ageev

Значит не скачать, жаль :-(

----------


## DuHo2011

ссылка не рабочая...

----------


## yurik_ageev

Цена доступа?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Есть, но не в свободном доступе.


Цена доступа?

----------


## кнут

> Цена доступа?


Вопросы на почту: for.my.exchange@gmail.com

----------


## wen700

скинте пожалуйста декларацию от 13.04.2017г Продуктовый магазин. или внешний отчет алкодекаларацию. Спасибо

----------


## wen700

aidar1492@gmail.com почта

----------


## time.spot

> Кассир 1.10.0.4
> Кассир 2.10.0.4


Спасибо!

----------

DJONSONSSS (22.04.2017)

----------


## DJONSONSSS

http://www.unibytes.com/0.g_NNuvTOcLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## DJONSONSSS

> http://www.unibytes.com/0.g_NNuvTOcLqw-Us4P3UgBB


Проблема ток в ней есть - не выгружаются лицензии!!!

----------


## DJONSONSSS

Исправленные обработки по ОФ и ЕГАИС
http://www.unibytes.com/SfjTyL7dRPULqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## DJONSONSSS

+ ЕГАИС http://www.unibytes.com/ppfeUhQHs.MLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------


## DJONSONSSS

Есть эмулятор для 7.7 штрих м (ТП(проф,base, РИБ) и кассир 1,9), есть эмулятор для Фронтол 4X , эмулятор для дров Атол 6,8X

----------

Sprinter2000 (22.04.2017)

----------


## Sprinter2000

> Есть эмулятор для 7.7 штрих м (ТП(проф,base, РИБ) и кассир 1,9), есть эмулятор для Фронтол 4X , эмулятор для дров Атол 6,8X


Очень интересует. Можно ли позаимствовать? Для Штрих-м Продуктовый магазин 5,2 не ту ли, случаем?

----------


## DJONSONSSS

Что именно? Для ТП 5 не делали - не было нужды..

----------


## Sprinter2000

> Что именно? Для ТП 5 не делали - не было нужды..


Эмулятор дров атола 6 и 8.

----------


## Sprinter2000

> Что именно? Для ТП 5 не делали - не было нужды..


А сделать можно?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Есть эмулятор для 7.7 штрих м (ТП(проф,base, РИБ) и кассир 1,9), есть эмулятор для Фронтол 4X , эмулятор для дров Атол 6,8X


А можете поделиться?

----------


## DJONSONSSS

http://www.unibytes.com/q1.3DSG2S38Lqw-Us4P3UgBB Фронтол

http://www.unibytes.com/M5GcpI9ZEWkLqw-Us4P3UgBB Drivers

Ограничение не работают по X64

----------


## velsn

Нужен Кассир 5.1.5.17 8.2 С ЕГАИС не базовый.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> http://www.unibytes.com/q1.3DSG2S38Lqw-Us4P3UgBB Фронтол
> 
> http://www.unibytes.com/M5GcpI9ZEWkLqw-Us4P3UgBB Drivers
> 
> Ограничение не работают по X64


дак там нет фронтола

----------


## zilwert

> скинул на почту


 и мне закиньте

----------


## kjgfnf

Добрый день, есть ли РТ 5.2.1.43 или 44 фул?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> и мне закиньте


я уже запутался, у меня в почте ничего нет

----------


## kjgfnf

> Добрый день, есть ли РТ 5.2.1.43 или 44 фул?


ПРОФ если быть точнее)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Кассир 5.1.5.17 8.2 С ЕГАИС https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Grug/axX3y4zvj

----------


## Grebennyk-B

> Нужен Кассир 5.1.5.17 8.2 С ЕГАИС не базовый.


Кассир 5.1.5.17 8.2 С ЕГАИС https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Grug/axX3y4zvj

----------

Tokio78 (26.04.2017), Ukei (25.04.2017)

----------


## kjgfnf

Кто нибудь поделитесь Розничная торговля PROF выше 5.2.1.40

----------


## praza

Добрый день выложите пжл лекарство от ShtrihContext.dll

----------


## praza

на почту praza@mail.ru

----------


## aleksei2002

> *Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 1.10 от 28.12.2015*
> 
> Установка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО
> 
> 
> *Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 2.10 от 28.12.2015*
> 
> ...


Скиньте пожалуйста отвязку для кассира 2,1 aleksei2002@mail.ru

----------


## don-mc

Здравствуйте.
Кто-нибудь может поделиться дистрибутивом Штрих-М Бармен 5.1.5.5.9 на платформе 8.2

----------


## Khodyrev

Можно лекарство на khodyrev1979@ya.ru
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Sprinter2000

Подскажите, для справки, как лицензируется Штрих-М Кассир 5 Базовая? Пришел клиент, у которого стоит версия 5.1.5.15.
Визуально и с помощью утилиты Штриха я никаких ключей физических не нашел. Штрих вижу первый раз.
Однако при запуске программа ищет ключ и запускается. Надо обновить для работы с ОФД, если обновлю, чем может грозить и как проверить, ломаная или нет? 
В документах на оплату фигурирует.

----------


## DuHo2011

Очень нужно 
Отчет "Алкогольная декларация по данным ЕГАИС" (внешний) от 13.01.2017
ТП5 5.2.1.43 не базовая
Спасибо!

----------


## zextol

Поделитесь лекарством для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5 и Штрих-М Кассир 5, не для коммерческого использования.

----------


## Mishla

> Кассир 1.10.0.4
> Кассир 2.10.0.4


Спасибо.:good:

----------


## Khodyrev

Ребят, помогите вылечить Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная сеть", релиз 5.2.1.40
1С Розница для моих задач не подошла. Хочу попробовать разобраться со Штрихом.
khodyrev1979@ya.ru для связи. Заранее благодарен откликнувшимся. Нужно для себя лично, не для коммерции.

----------


## Khodyrev

Неужели никто не может помочь?
Или я может некорректно спрашиваю?

----------


## Mishla

> ...
> Хотя, есть маленькая хитрость, как запустить работу ЕГАИС на Кассире 1 или 2 без гранулы ЕГАИС.


поделись секретом. mkoryakСобакаyandex.ru

----------


## SergeyXSam

Уважаемые форумчане! Будьте добры, не откажите в любезности, выложите пожалуйста ТП 5.2.1.45 Базовую и обычную.

----------


## octaeder

Добрый день, может кто выложить ссылку на Кассир 5.1.5.17 8.2 С ЕГАИС не базовый.

----------


## ewg.makaroff

http://rgho.st/6tn7XBkNQ
http://rgho.st/6tLPPXDBj
http://rgho.st/89XGkpWWm

----------

Ukei (14.05.2017)

----------


## ewg.makaroff

> Очень нужно 
> Отчет "Алкогольная декларация по данным ЕГАИС" (внешний) от 13.01.2017
> ТП5 5.2.1.43 не базовая
> Спасибо!


http://rgho.st/6tn7XBkNQ
http://rgho.st/6tLPPXDBj
http://rgho.st/89XGkpWWm

----------

alex125it (15.05.2017), Ukei (14.05.2017)

----------


## ewg.makaroff

> Уважаемые форумчане! Будьте добры, не откажите в любезности, выложите пожалуйста ТП 5.2.1.45 Базовую и обычную.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HXzU/cCHymMhw4

----------

alex125it (15.05.2017), Frenzy (23.05.2017), Grebennyk-B (15.05.2017), SergeyXSam (15.05.2017), Ukei (14.05.2017)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HXzU/cCHymMhw4


Желательно ТП 5.2.1.45 Базовую

----------


## DJONSONSSS

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/HXzU/cCHymMhw4


Выложите пожалуйста ТП 5.2.1.46 , 45 косячный был

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Форумчане выложите ТП 5.2.1.46 базовую!!!!

----------


## praza

Люди добрые скиньте пожалуйста лекарство на Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 1.10 на почту praza@mail.ru
очень надо или пути решения по данному вопросу

----------


## muzzombie

Здравствуйте! Кто-нибудь сталкивался с такой проблемой - устанавливаю Штрих М Кассир  5_1_5_16_81, при запуске пустой базы через CStart.exe ругается "Не обнаружен ключ защиты!" (Хотя клиентская база работает и на ключ не жалуется). Если же запускать через список баз 1С 8, то требует указать каталог шаблонов 1С, после чего ругается, что нет доступа к файлу "Кассир 5\5.15.18.81\Extfiles". Пробовали указывать и этот путь - все равно ругается и закрывается.
Также пробовали взять другую версию релиза - 5.1.4.19 - с ней всё то же самое.
У клиента установлен ключ Rockey.

----------


## muzzombie

При запуске свежеустановленной базы Штрих М Кассир пишет

 "{Обработка.Кассир5_DataAccess(7276  )}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ЭтоКаталог): Ошибка доступа к файлу: C:\Базы 1С\ШтрихМ 5\Shtrih-M\Кассир 5\5.1.5.15\ExtFiles
	Если НЕ аФайл.ЭтоКаталог() Тогда
по причине:
Ошибка доступа к файлу: C:\Базы 1С\ШтрихМ 5\Shtrih-M\Кассир 5\5.1.5.15\ExtFiles
"

----------


## muzzombie

Теперь добрался до следующего уровня. Пожалуйста, скажите, как зарегистрировать dll поновее и не перестанет ли работать клиентская база, которая имеет более старую версию конфигурации и файла context.dll?

----------


## DJONSONSSS

Может вы имели ввиду РТ Базовую 46И

----------


## DJONSONSSS

Розничная торговля базовая 46 релиз
http://www.unibytes.com/h8r_mqDfXYQLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

Grebennyk-B (17.05.2017), Tokio78 (16.05.2017)

----------


## DJONSONSSS

> http://www.unibytes.com/TL6eyQ1FdmYLqw-Us4P3UgBB


https://yadi.sk/d/vhsE2vLj3JDiWJ

----------

Tokio78 (17.05.2017), Ukei (16.05.2017)

----------


## Macro_

Поделитесь лекарством для Штрих-М ТП Prof 4.18 на почту k_m_p@rambler.ru.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 1.10.04*

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 2.10.04*

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.5.17*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.1.5.17*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ с ЕГАИС", релиз 5.1.5.17*

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Бармен", релиз 5.1.5.5.9*

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Официант", релиз 5.1.5.5.7*

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Официант", релиз 5.1.5.5.9*

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.1.43*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.1.46*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.41*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.41*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.42*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.43*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.45*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.46*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.41*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Frenzy (23.05.2017), Naked (14.08.2018), octaeder (17.05.2017), SergeyXSam (22.05.2017), Teramik (29.05.2017), Tokio78 (21.05.2017)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Доброго дня форумчане поделитесь  "Торговое Предприятие 5.2.1.46 базовую"!!!!

----------


## chizhik

Подскажите пожалуйста как обойти защиту Продуктовый магазин 5.2.1.40 .А также другие конфигурации от ШТРИХ-М Заранее спасибо. anna2103_85@mail.ru

----------


## BETEP89

Штрих-М.продуктовый магазин 5.2 есть ли эмулятор? Можно на почту mosunov89@mail.ru

----------


## Rebel2007

Поделитесь лекарством для Кассир 1.10.04 (ЕГАИС, ОФД) на почту rebel2007@yandex.ru

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Доброго дня форумчане. Использую TP_Базовую_5_2_1_43. Подскажите кто сталкивался с такой проблемой, при закрытие программы получаю Runtime error Program C:\Program files (x86)\1cv82\8.2.19.130\bin\1cv8.exe.
Как победить это злоИИ

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день!

Поделитесь лекарством для Штрих-М Кассир 5 с поддержкой ОФД. Заранее спасибо

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Форумчане поделитесь "Торговое Предприятие 5.2.1.46 базовая"

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро!

Поделитесь лекарством для Штрих-М Кассир 5 с поддержкой ОФД. Заранее спасибо vskim@bk.ru

----------


## Patronize

Доброго времени суток! Очень прошу поделиться лекарством для Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 на почту  eu87@rambler.ru
За ранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## ewg.makaroff

Торговое предприятие 5 (5.2.1.47)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/G6Sw/qLmR6tAVb

Розничная торговля базовая (5.2.1.47)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8oFx/ewppSXrmU

----------

alex125it (12.06.2017), Grebennyk-B (09.06.2017), Patronize (08.06.2017), SergeyXSam (18.06.2017), Teramik (09.06.2017), Ukei (08.06.2017)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Торговое предприятие (базовая) 5.2.1.46 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CsqU/CUSyBCLpF

----------

Ukei (09.06.2017)

----------


## ewg.makaroff

update_info.html
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/6Ftb/WpJjwHHGZ

Отчет "Алкогольная декларация по данным ЕГАИС" от 23.05.2017 
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FpiY/JntK7GiWo

Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5 (5.2.1.48)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Jr2j/HxWhTKvUe

----------

alex125it (12.06.2017), Grebennyk-B (10.06.2017), link_l (13.06.2017), SergeyXSam (18.06.2017), Tokio78 (13.06.2017), Ukei (10.06.2017)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Форумчане выложите Торговое предприятие (базовая) 5.2.1.48, за ранее благодарен.

----------


## ewg.makaroff

Розничная торговля базовая (5.2.1.48)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DvJZ/7acgYZWYe

----------


## Ukei

> Розничная торговля базовая (5.2.1.48)
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/DvJZ/7acgYZWYe


 - Архив битый. Есть возможность перезалить? Спасибо.

----------


## Prozhector

Скиньте кто-нибудь Штрих-М Торговое Предприятие 4 ПРОФ 4.20.08

----------


## aleksei2002

Поделитесь лекарством для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5, aleksei2002@mail.ru

----------


## allberrt

Добрый вечер люди добрый поделитесь лекарством для Штрих-М Кассир 5 с поддержкой ОФД allberrt@mail.ru
огромное спасибо. отблагодарю

----------


## ewg.makaroff

> - Архив битый. Есть возможность перезалить? Спасибо.


Перезалил Розничная торговля базовая (5.2.1.48)
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/LkzF/rFyPLcS2J

----------

Grebennyk-B (14.06.2017), Ukei (14.06.2017)

----------


## ewg.makaroff

Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5. Базовая версия 5.2.1.48
https://yadi.sk/d/3TtbdACz3K6n8g

----------

Grebennyk-B (14.06.2017), SergeyXSam (18.06.2017), Ukei (14.06.2017)

----------


## user1993

Здравствуйте Поделитесь лекарством для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5 на xuvm@mail.ru

----------


## znik

Друзья, поделитесь пожалуйста лекарством для Розничной торговли 5.2 на почту znik@inbox.ru

----------


## dimalexan

Добрый день, нужна обработка ТП4 для смены статусов документов егаис

----------


## ewg.makaroff

> Добрый день, нужна обработка ТП4 для смены статусов документов егаис


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AeUF/TERLYoCap

----------

dimalexan (16.06.2017), Ukei (17.06.2017)

----------


## znik

> Друзья, поделитесь пожалуйста лекарством для Розничной торговли 5.2 на почту znik@inbox.ru


Ну хоть подскажите существует лекарство для РТ? Есть ли смысл искать?

----------


## ewg.makaroff

> Ну хоть подскажите существует лекарство для РТ? Есть ли смысл искать?


Если розничная торговля базовая то лицензия подходит от кассира 5 базового, лекарства не встречал

----------


## Roman100l

Здравствуйте, и мне , пожалуйста, инструкцию на почту как обойти ключ конфигурации ШТРИХ-М: торговое предприятие, на почту: Roman100let@gmail.com

----------


## bezrab

Братья, нужно лекарство для Штрих-М Магазин 5.1. Поможите.... bezrab@rambler.ru

----------


## wen700

Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5.2.1.48 
штрих-м: продуктовый магазин 5.2.1.48
Скиньте пожалуйста обновление 
aidar1492@gmail.com

----------


## dimalexan

Update TP 5.2.1.48

----------

Grebennyk-B (26.06.2017), Sprinter2000 (26.06.2017), Teramik (26.06.2017), Tokio78 (25.06.2017), Ukei (26.06.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.47*

Установка (парль на архив: 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.48*

Установка (парль на архив: 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.47*

Установка (парль на архив: 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.48*

Установка (парль на архив: 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.46*

Установка (парль на архив: 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.48*

Установка (парль на архив: 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Tokio78 (26.06.2017)

----------


## zune

Скиньте пожалуйста лекарство для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5.2 oskol.cancan@gmail.com

----------


## Teramik

Нужен Штрих-М: Продуктовый магазин 5.2.1.48, заранее спасибо!

----------


## yurik_ageev

у меня кассир без ключа и лицензии работает, а как быть с торговым предприятием не пойму

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день! Кассир 5 без ключа? выслать сможешь на vskim@a2market.kz? по Торг вроде были у меня ключи.

----------


## kimok1988

> у меня кассир без ключа и лицензии работает, а как быть с торговым предприятием не пойму


Добрый день! Кассир 5 без ключа? выслать сможешь на vskim@a2market.kz? по Торг вроде были у меня ключи.

----------


## yurik_ageev

ключи или лекарство?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Добрый день! Кассир 5 без ключа? выслать сможешь на vskim@a2market.kz? по Торг вроде были у меня ключи.


Ключи или Лекарство?

----------


## tech-ip.ru

Добрый день! помогите нужет Штрих кассир 5 1 5 16 или  5 1 5 17. Ссылки не работают:(

----------


## Teramik

Нужен ШТРИХ-М: Продуктовый магазин и ШТРИХ-М: Ресторан. Back-Office 5.2.1.48 версии. Заранее спасибо!

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Добрый день! Кассир 5 без ключа? выслать сможешь на vskim@a2market.kz? по Торг вроде были у меня ключи.


И тишина!!!!!

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Добрый день! Кассир 5 без ключа? выслать сможешь на vskim@a2market.kz? по Торг вроде были у меня ключи.


и тишина!!! Видимо уже кассир 5 ненужен!!!!

----------


## ewg.makaroff

> Добрый день! помогите нужет Штрих кассир 5 1 5 16 или  5 1 5 17. Ссылки не работают:(


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/86bo/vF4ZschB3

----------

Ukei (04.07.2017)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Штрих Кассир  и Кассир "базовая"  http://www.unibytes.com/folder/dpLXjPuotVUB http://www.unibytes.com/folder/qS-FUKdMVMkB

----------


## dimalexan

Привет всем. срочно нужна конфигурация ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ", релиз 4.20.08

----------


## ewg.makaroff

> Привет всем. срочно нужна конфигурация ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ", релиз 4.20.08


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Kzh4/FxnXiNnrk

----------

dimalexan (05.07.2017), mercucio (29.07.2017), Ukei (05.07.2017), vasyaww2 (24.07.2018), yurik_ageev (08.07.2017)

----------


## gringogti

Привет! Поделитесь конф. ШТРИХ-М:Магазин.

----------


## ewg.makaroff

Kassir_5_1_5_19_Base_EGAIS_82
Kassir_5_1_5_19_Base_EGAIS_83

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/M8zF/tmRp1PFaa

----------

Grebennyk-B (06.07.2017), ilya20000 (18.07.2017), Naked (14.08.2018), OLEG_B (06.07.2017), Tokio78 (06.07.2017), Ukei (10.07.2017), Well_81 (20.09.2017)

----------


## ewg.makaroff

Для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5:

Компонента защиты ShtrihTorgPred52.dll. Версия 2.1.48.11. Изменения связаны с изменением формата обмена ЕГАИС

Внешняя печатная форма Счет-фактура от 2017-07-01

Обработка, исправляющая производителя в партии номенклатуры для алкогольной продукции. Производитель берется из "Производитель для декларации" номенклатуры ЕГАИС

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/135g/VrooFPYgp

----------

Grebennyk-B (06.07.2017), kapay (06.07.2017), OLEG_B (06.07.2017), Tokio78 (06.07.2017)

----------


## tech-ip.ru

а как отучить штрих кассир 5 базовая от ключа? info@tech-ip.ru заранее благодарен

----------


## OLEG_B

> а как отучить штрих кассир 5 базовая от ключа? info@tech-ip.ru заранее благодарен


Странно что такая организация спрашивает :)

----------


## Lontayer

Присоединюсь к тем, кому нужен ШТРИХ-М: Продуктовый магазин 5.2.1.48 версии. Поделитесь, плз!

----------


## Teramik

update ШТРИХ-М: Продуктовый магазин 5.2.1.48
Нужен еще ШТРИХ-М: Ресторан Back Office 5 5.2.1.48!

----------

ArtVD (12.07.2017), Bladenv (06.09.2017), Lontayer (06.07.2017), Ukei (06.07.2017)

----------


## Vini37

Привет!
Поделитесь, плиз, ШТРИХ-М: Магазин 5.2.1.48
Спасибо!

----------


## yurik_ageev

Всем привет! Штрих-М Торговое Предприятие 5.Х для него не придумали лекарство?

----------


## atselousov

> Привет!
> Поделитесь, плиз, ШТРИХ-М: Магазин 5.2.1.48
> Спасибо!


Привет! Нашли? поделитесь со мной тоже пожалуйста обновлением для "Магазин"

----------


## yurik_ageev

> а как отучить штрих кассир 5 базовая от ключа? info@tech-ip.ru заранее благодарен


а оно Вам надо?

----------


## DJONSONSSS

Добрый !!
Выложите Kassir_5_1_5_19_Base (8.1,8.2,8,3) и Kassir_5_1_5_19 (8.1,8.2,8,3). Спасибо..

----------


## кнут

> Всем привет! Штрих-М Торговое Предприятие 5.Х для него не придумали лекарство?


Давно все придумано. Просто ссылку "скачать бесплатно без смс" на него никто не даст.

----------


## кнут

> Всем привет! Штрих-М Торговое Предприятие 5.Х для него не придумали лекарство?


Давно все придумано. Просто ссылку "скачать бесплатно без смс" на него никто не даст.

----------


## pse

Доброе утро!

Поделитесь лекарством для Штрих-М Кассир 5 с поддержкой ОФД. Заранее спасибо psebuldeevo@mail.ru

----------


## OLEG_B

> Давно все придумано. Просто ссылку "скачать бесплатно без смс" на него никто не даст.


А если не просто То ... ? $$$

----------


## OLEG_B

> Добрый !!
> Выложите Kassir_5_1_5_19_Base (8.1,8.2,8,3) и Kassir_5_1_5_19 (8.1,8.2,8,3). Спасибо..


http://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread.p...l=1#post483575

----------

Ukei (10.07.2017)

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Давно все придумано. Просто ссылку "скачать бесплатно без смс" на него никто не даст.


а заплатишь за СМСку, а там кот в мешке, проходили эту школу

----------


## alexisxxx

А есть не базовая Штрих-М Кассир 5.1.5.19 и под 8.1? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## dimalexan

Кассира 1.10.05 кто нибудь ставил? в чем изменения?

----------


## DJONSONSSS

Нужен не базовый кассир 5.1.5.19 под 8.1,8.2 и 8,3

----------


## кнут

> Кассира 1.10.05 кто нибудь ставил? в чем изменения?


Что нашел:
- Введена константа "ПечататьНалогТовара". (похоже это то, о чем Вы подумали. Но по отзывам, нормально не работает. Сам проверить не могу, нет ККТ на ОСН)
- Исправлены ошибки при оплате услуг сотовой связи.
- Появились ошибки работы с несколькими ККТ.

В-общем, если 1.10.04 работает, то лучше не обновляться.

----------


## OLEG_B

Ну тогда в догонку изменения в 5 5.1.5.19

Добавлена работа с ОФД по ФФД 1.1.0.

Добавлен чек расхода и возврата расхода.

Добавлен способ обмена данными "HTTP-сервис".

Добавлен способ обмена данными "FTP-сервер средствами 1С"

Добавлена работа с заказами покупателя.

Добавлено автоматическое добавление товара для гашения при оплате сертификатом с запрещенным неполным списанием.

Добавлен шаблон кодов дисконтных карт, предназначенный для оптимизации подбора по штрихкоду.

Добавлена настройка "Без НДС" для ККМ.

Добавлен расширенный отчет "Отчеты по ККМ" для печати отчета по секциям и налогов через драйвер ФР.

Добавлен отчет по системам налогообложения.

Добавлена работа с несколькими системами налогообложения при работе через драйвер АТОЛ.

Добавлено программирование имени кассира при работе через драйвер АТОЛ.

Добавлен реквизит "Признак предмета расчета" в справочник Товары.

Добавлен реквизит "Признак способа расчета" в справочник Виды оплат.

Добавлен реквизит "Заблокирован" в справочник Пользователи.

Добавлен реквизит "ТоварДляГашения" в справочник Виды сертификатов.

Добавлены права для работы с чеками расхода и возврата расхода.

Добавлена настройка "Открывать чек перед печатью шапки".

Добавлена настройка "Основной режим чека".

Добавлена настройка "Запрет продажи если секция не настроена".

Добавлены поля "Должность" и "ДанныеПокупателя" в макет шапки и подвала чека.

Добавлено поле "НомерККМ" в макет покупки чека.

Увеличена стабильность работы с ФР Штрих-М.

Исправлена ошибка загрузки акцизных марок из файла с отложенными чеками.

Исправлена ошибка при возврате/просмотре чека с позицией с нулевой ценой и скидкой на позицию

Исправлена ошибка записи значения изменения бонуса в 171 транзакции при оплате видом оплаты без флага "учитывать как скидку".

Исправлена ошибка подбора по артикулу с числовым форматом.

Исправлена ошибка записи даты в транзакцию открытия смены.

Исправлена ошибка сохранения рекламы в макете отчетов.

Исправлена ошибка при считывании весового штрихкода с нулевым количеством.

Исправлена ошибка при параллельной работе с ФР и АСПД Штрих-М.

Исправлена ошибка некорректного отображения информации об обмене с ОФД.

Исправлена ошибка при загрузке реквизитов дисконтных карт.

Исправлена ошибка отчета "Визуальное отображение чеков" при выводе чека со скидкой позицию с нулевой ценой.

Исправлена ошибка отчета "Визуальное отображение чеков" при работе с ОФД.

Исправлены ошибки в модуле для работы с дисконтными картами через Web-сервис.

Исправлена ошибка печати неверного номера смены в слипе ЕГАИС.

Исправлена ошибка при создании товаров ЕГАИС при отсутствии лицензии на крепкий алкоголь.

Исправлена ошибка отправки документа Возврат поставщику.

----------


## Vini37

Добрый день!
Поделитесь, плиз, крайней версией Штрих-М: Магазин
Спасибо!

----------


## creativegod

Здравствуйте, может ли кто скинуть Штрих-М v 4.20.08 ? У меня даже ключ guardant есть для него, но ублюдки не дают скачать со своего сайта и ТП по почте не отвечает, а ТП по телефону грит писать на почту... кароче пид..сы сэр!

----------


## кнут

> Здравствуйте, может ли кто скинуть Штрих-М v 4.20.08 ? У меня даже ключ guardant есть для него, но ублюдки не дают скачать со своего сайта и ТП по почте не отвечает, а ТП по телефону грит писать на почту... кароче пид..сы сэр!


Хотя бы чуток форум читайте...

----------


## atselousov

> Добрый день!
> Поделитесь, плиз, крайней версией Штрих-М: Магазин
> Спасибо!


Поддерживаю! Тоже в поиске, последняя которую здесь нашел это 40 версия

----------


## creativegod

Да, я скачивал это, но во первых там ставится версия 4.20.06, во вторых при подключении к моей базе она падает с ошибкой что нету какой-то длл-ки....

----------


## DJONSONSSS

Нужен не базовый кассир 5.1.5.19 под 8.1,8.2 и 8,3

----------


## rvmbl9

Нужна крайняя версия "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ".

----------


## DmitrySH32123

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Кассир 1.10.05...

----------


## DJONSONSSS

Нужен не базовый кассир 5.1.5.19 под 8.1,8.2 и 8,3

----------


## DJONSONSSS

Выложите кассира ПРОФ Нужен  5.1.5.19 под 8.1,8.2 и 8,3

----------


## DJONSONSSS

Нужен не базовый кассир 5.1.5.19 под 8.1,8.2 и 8,3

----------


## DmitrySH32123

> Выложите еще раз, пожалуйста, не дает скачать...


Огромное СПАСИБО...

----------


## Salman

Здравствуйте !
Поделитесь пожалуйста лекарством для Штрих М Продуктовый магазин

----------


## Salman

Здравствуйте !
Поделитесь пожалуйста лекарством для Штрих М Продуктовый магазин
ahmed_jan@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир А", релиз от 10.03.2017*

Установка для Android:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ с ЕГАИС", релиз 5.1.5.17*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.5.19*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Мобильный учет"*

Полный комплект:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: ПРИЛОЖЕНИЕ TASK-M"*

Полный комплект (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

big_rom (10.08.2017), fil60 (07.09.2017), ilya20000 (23.07.2017), MrBlanki (21.07.2017), NikitaFF (18.05.2019), SergeyXSam (24.07.2017), simbad88 (05.08.2017), Teramik (21.07.2017), Tokio78 (24.07.2017), YaGT (25.07.2017), кнут (22.07.2017)

----------


## ewg.makaroff

Штрих-М: Розничная торговля 5.2.1.49 БАЗОВАЯ ВЕРСИЯ 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Ln3a/kB8K6fUey

----------

alex125it (25.07.2017), Grebennyk-B (25.07.2017), shoker20082008 (04.02.2018), Teramik (25.07.2017), Ukei (25.07.2017), wen700 (25.07.2017)

----------


## ewg.makaroff

Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5 (5.2.1.49)
Архив обновления до версии 5.2.1.49
История изменения версий
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/135g/VrooFPYgp

----------

alex125it (25.07.2017), DimaB (18.10.2017), MrBlanki (25.07.2017), shoker20082008 (04.02.2018), Teramik (25.07.2017), Tokio78 (25.07.2017), Ukei (25.07.2017), wen700 (25.07.2017), кнут (25.07.2017)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Форумчане нужен ShtrihM_TPBase_5.2.1.49, выложите кто может

----------


## кнут

Штрих-М: Продуктовый магазин Архив обновления до версии 5.2.1.49

тыц

----------

MrBlanki (25.07.2017), Teramik (25.07.2017), Ukei (25.07.2017), wen700 (25.07.2017), YaGT (25.07.2017)

----------


## Teramik

Штрих-М: Ресторан Back Office 5.2.1.49

----------

Lee (05.10.2017), Ukei (25.07.2017), кнут (25.07.2017)

----------


## ewg.makaroff

> Форумчане нужен ShtrihM_TPBase_5.2.1.49, выложите кто может


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/135g/VrooFPYgp

----------

Grebennyk-B (26.07.2017)

----------


## DJONSONSSS

Не советую ставить 49 релиз - есть косяк в ЕГАИС перемещение.....

----------


## DJONSONSSS

и еще есть ряд проблем

----------


## DJONSONSSS

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/135g/VrooFPYgp


Случаем вы не Макаров Дмитрий будете?

----------


## Ukei

- Вот, насобирал по крохам что и где смог: 

*Конфигурации "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир, Розничная торговля, Торговое предприятие и т.д."*

 - Ссылка на архив будет в 1-м сообщении темы.

----------

dance007 (03.11.2017), ewg.makaroff (26.07.2017), Grebennyk-B (26.07.2017), SergeyXSam (26.07.2017), simon_77 (14.09.2017), Teramik (26.07.2017), кнут (26.07.2017)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Хорошое Дело делаете, спасибо!!!!!

----------


## ewg.makaroff

> Не советую ставить 49 релиз - есть косяк в ЕГАИС перемещение.....


Данная проблема была в 47й версии, в 48й уже исправили

https://yadi.sk/i/a8AJ9klF3LQmFB

----------

Ukei (26.07.2017)

----------


## DJONSONSSS

> Данная проблема была в 47й версии, в 48й уже исправили
> 
> https://yadi.sk/i/a8AJ9klF3LQmFB


Я про 49 релиз - в нем проблема повторилась....

----------


## DJONSONSSS

Выложите пожалуйста ТП  5.2.1.50

----------


## DJONSONSSS

Продуктовый магазин 5_2_1_50_8_2
https://yadi.sk/d/KoKaqIpN3LUMvX
РТ Базовая 5_2_1_50_8_2
https://yadi.sk/d/7rUuTDBi3LUN4P

----------

Grebennyk-B (29.07.2017), MrBlanki (27.07.2017), Teramik (28.07.2017), Ukei (27.07.2017)

----------


## DJONSONSSS

https://yadi.sk/d/hJY8XWVM3LUP7q     для  17 Кассира
https://yadi.sk/d/8UqMFUl53LUPBX      для  19 Кассира

Данные обработки решают на кассире проблему "ГИРЛЯНДА ЧЕКОВ" 
Под 8.2 (необходимо сконвертировать)

----------

ewg.makaroff (28.07.2017), MrBlanki (27.07.2017), Ukei (27.07.2017)

----------


## DJONSONSSS

Сборка 5.2.1.50

Новое в версии

Исправлена ошибка в документе "Перемещение ЕГАИС", обнаруженная при выпуске 5.2.1.49.
Исправлена ошибка в обработке "Снятие отчета отдела", обнаруженная при выпуске 5.2.1.49.

----------


## ewg.makaroff

> Выложите пожалуйста ТП  5.2.1.50


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8zMK/uZWhSNTuH

----------

Grebennyk-B (29.07.2017), MrBlanki (30.07.2017), Teramik (29.07.2017), Tokio78 (31.07.2017), Ukei (29.07.2017), кнут (30.07.2017)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Выложите пожалуйста ТП (базовая) 5.2.1.50.
Спасибо

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Выложите пожалуйста ТП (базовая) 5.2.1.50

----------


## Klen2005

Добрый день джентльмены. У кого есть дамп ключа с поддержкой егаис для кассир 2.10.ХХ  попрошу Вас отправить на почту hp9000s@bk.ru

Спасибо..

----------


## vlad636

Здравствуйте!
Поделитесь пожалуйста лекарством для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.2
vlad636@yandex.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## vlad636

Выложите пожалуйста обновление ТП 5.2.1.50

----------


## SS_

перевыложите пожалуйста Кассир 5 там ошибка поправлена номер версии не изменился

----------


## OLEG_B

> перевыложите пожалуйста Кассир 5 там ошибка поправлена номер версии не изменился


Надеюсь ошибка которая связана с файлом обмена ? А то пришлось брать с 17ой версии что б номуль было

----------


## ewg.makaroff

> Выложите пожалуйста обновление ТП 5.2.1.50


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9G3g/Wqo3d4cG3

----------

supzav (15.08.2017), Ukei (09.08.2017), vlad636 (16.08.2017)

----------


## ewg.makaroff

Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ 5.2.1.50
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Lmrw/pJ4k5wixE

----------

Grebennyk-B (09.08.2017), Ukei (09.08.2017)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

А есть возможность выложить ТП (базовая) 5.2.1.50

----------


## galina

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением для Ilexx RT Front c поддержкой 54ФЗ (ОФД). Если не ошибаюсь, то версия 5.1.5

----------


## Bamsimus

> Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением для Ilexx RT Front c поддержкой 54ФЗ (ОФД). Если не ошибаюсь, то версия 5.1.5


Есть версия 5.1.5.17  Но за поддержку ОФД не скажу

----------

galina (26.08.2017), Ukei (17.08.2017)

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро! Установил Штрих М кассир 5 на Windows XP , в итоге Параметры стартера Штрих-М Кассир 5 не запускается. Ошибка выходит и все. Если ли выход? так как Windows 7 не охота ставить. Касса и так слабая.

----------


## Tokio78

> Доброе утро! Установил Штрих М кассир 5 на Windows XP , в итоге Параметры стартера Штрих-М Кассир 5 не запускается. Ошибка выходит и все. Если ли выход? так как Windows 7 не охота ставить. Касса и так слабая.


А что за ошибка? При установке каталог с базой создался?

----------


## kimok1988

> А что за ошибка? При установке каталог с базой создался?


Каталог базы создался. CStart при запуске ошибку выдает. Скрин смогу выложить завтра. В общем есть ли у кого загрузщик для win XP?

----------


## kimok1988

> А что за ошибка? При установке каталог с базой создался?


http://s1.radikale.ru/uploads/2017/8...cbd50-full.jpg
http://s1.radikale.ru/uploads/2017/8...650f9-full.jpg

http://s1.radikale.ru/uploads/2017/8...4ff94-full.jpg

Фото ошибки

----------


## Tokio78

> http://s1.radikale.ru/uploads/2017/8...cbd50-full.jpg
> http://s1.radikale.ru/uploads/2017/8...650f9-full.jpg
> 
> http://s1.radikale.ru/uploads/2017/8...4ff94-full.jpg
> 
> Фото ошибки


Такого не видел. Попробовать переустановить, а XP SP3?

----------


## Mark1C

Пацаны, девчонки, Уважаемые Форумчане! Расскажите, будьте так любезны, как запустить Штрих-м: Кассир 5 (5.1.5.19) без лицензии, ее просто нету! Я новичок в этом деле! Лазил по всему интернету суток двое, ничего не нашел! Может я неправильно ищу, возможно и так! Читал, что есть какие то эмулятору, я думаю так, что с помощью этого эмулятора можно запустить подобную конфигурацию без наличия лицензии!? Напишите, как пользоваться этим эмулятором и где его можно скачать!?

----------


## Mark1C

Уважаемые Форумчане! Расскажите, будьте так любезны, как запустить Штрих-м: Кассир 5 (5.1.5.19) без лицензии, ее просто нету! Я новичок в этом деле! Лазил по всему интернету суток двое, ничего не нашел! Может я неправильно ищу, возможно и так! Читал, что есть какие то эмулятору, я думаю так, что с помощью этого эмулятора можно запустить подобную конфигурацию без наличия лицензии!? Напишите, как пользоваться этим эмулятором и где его можно скачать!?

----------


## kimok1988

> Такого не видел. Попробовать переустановить, а XP SP3?


Windows XP переустанавливал. пробывал разные сборки. такая же проблема.

Какие dll использует загрузщик? может их надо зарегать в системе?

----------


## бтппо

Добрый день! Скиньте эмулятор ключа защиты на Штрих-м: Кассир 5 на почту btppo@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Mark1C

Получиться, отдыхай Олег и не переживай за меня!!!
А то цены как грибы, 1500, потом 2000...
Я на форуме обитаю, чтобы не платить, а Ты тут Бизнес открыл, если нужно заплачу местным программистам 1С и решу свои проблемы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Надеюсь ошибка которая связана с файлом обмена ? А то пришлось брать с 17ой версии что б номуль было


Привет! Зайди в почту

----------


## OLEG_B

> Получиться, отдыхай Олег и не переживай за меня!!!
> А то цены как грибы, 1500, потом 2000...
> Я на форуме обитаю, чтобы не платить, а Ты тут Бизнес открыл, если нужно заплачу местным программистам 1С и решу свои проблемы!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Попутного Я ценю свое время и время клиента На этот продукт я убил очень много времени И так понимаю ты не для хоум использования спрашиваешь и сам желаешь заработать ))))

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Народ у кого есть ТП (базовая) 5.2.1.50 выложите

----------


## кнут

У кого-нибудь еще остался доступ к обновам Штрих-М Ресторан БЭК Офис v.5?

----------


## кнут

У кого-нибудь еще остался доступ к обновам Штрих-М Ресторан БЭК Офис v.5?
Версию 5.2.1.50 бы...

----------


## Teramik

Штрих-М Ресторан 5.2.1.50

----------

Lee (05.10.2017), Ukei (25.08.2017), кнут (25.08.2017)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.50*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## zenitservice

Добрый день сидели на ТП v3.5 ключ как я понял был HASP (сетевой-красный) только на 1c 7.7
Обновил из-за ЕГАИС на ТП 4.20.08 теперь поиск ключа и вырубает.
Помогите плиз с лекарством.
Заранее благодарен

----------


## OLEG_B

> Добрый день сидели на ТП v3.5 ключ как я понял был HASP (сетевой-красный) только на 1c 7.7
> Обновил из-за ЕГАИС на ТП 4.20.08 теперь поиск ключа и вырубает.
> Помогите плиз с лекарством.
> Заранее благодарен


Хоть бы ящик оставил

----------

zenitservice (04.09.2017)

----------


## zenitservice

Извиняюсь a-zenitservice@yandex.ru

----------


## zenitservice

> Хоть бы ящик оставил


Извиняюсь a-zenitservice@yandex.ru

----------


## 666Rebel666

И я, извиняюсь! oslegosleg@rambler.ru

"Помогите плиз с лекарством."

----------


## Klen2005

ТП 4.20.08 вырубает не из-за ключа, там ошибка в модуле. ЕЕ правишь и работает.

----------


## yurik_ageev

Всем доброго времени суток!
Скиньте ТП 4.20.08 можно дистрибутив или обновление

----------


## OLEG_B

> Всем доброго времени суток!
> Скиньте ТП 4.20.08 можно дистрибутив или обновление


А поподробнее

----------


## OLEG_B

> Всем доброго времени суток!
> Скиньте ТП 4.20.08 можно дистрибутив или обновление


http://www.unibytes.com/folder/R_JPfYPQqnMB

----------

Ukei (08.09.2017)

----------


## yurik_ageev

> http://www.unibytes.com/folder/R_JPfYPQqnMB


*Странно со старым ключом не работает*

----------


## кнут

> *Странно со старым ключом не работает*


Ток что проверил.
Все замечательно работает и со старым ключем и с эмулем.
Проверьте настройку в файле ShtrihTorgPred.ini.
Ну и можно заменить ExchangeMan.dll на более старую версию.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Ток что проверил.
> Все замечательно работает и со старым ключем и с эмулем.
> Проверьте настройку в файле ShtrihTorgPred.ini.
> Ну и можно заменить ExchangeMan.dll на более старую версию.


*вот с эмулем то и не работает, не так написал*

----------


## Tokio78

Добрый день. А не Базовая есть 50й релиз? И если есть ТП5.




> *Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.50*
> 
> Установка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## z2p18

Чего-то я в этой жизни не понимаю. Поставил обновление ШтриМ Кассир 5.1.5.19
А где именно нужно настроить там обмен в офд для ФР Штрих?

----------


## Tokio78

> Чего-то я в этой жизни не понимаю. Поставил обновление ШтриМ Кассир 5.1.5.19
> А где именно нужно настроить там обмен в офд для ФР Штрих?


Удобнее настраивать в тест-драйвере ФР (таблицы) https://youtu.be/k_O9_0_PaW0, а в Кассир5 - настройка-оборудование-настройка ККТ.

----------


## Vileks

Доброе время суток!
Будьте добры, выслать эмулятор ключа на Штрих-М: Розничная торговля Базовая версия, редакция 5.2 
на почту rvz7@rambler.ru.

----------


## COnsu1l

Добрый день! Нет ли у кого дистрибутива Торгового предприятия 7 версии для 8.3 И

----------


## кнут

Незаметно как-то вышло обновление 5.1.5.5.11 для Штрих-М Официанта. Собственно, вот для 8.1

----------


## strack

Поделитесь правилами обмена Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5.2.1.50 с БП 3.0.52.ХХ

----------


## punker1988

Ребята есть у кого нить вылеченный ШТРИХ-М: Синхронизатор? lav.08_1988@mail.ru

----------


## Bamsimus

А есть ли у кого эти "довески" к ТП5? 

- Алкогольная декларация формат 4.31 ЕГАИС от 2017-08-16 ОФ
- Внешняя печатная форма Счета-фактуры, действующая с 01.10.2017
- Внешняя печатная форма Универсального передаточного документа, действующая с 01.10.2017.

----------


## Tokio78

> А есть ли у кого эти "довески" к ТП5? 
> 
> - Алкогольная декларация формат 4.31 ЕГАИС от 2017-08-16 ОФ
> - Внешняя печатная форма Счета-фактуры, действующая с 01.10.2017
> - Внешняя печатная форма Универсального передаточного документа, действующая с 01.10.2017.


что есть http://www.unibytes.com/c487vusVA.YLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

Bamsimus (03.10.2017), nikola03 (20.10.2017)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Форумчане выложите Торговое предприятие 5. "Базовая версия" 5.2.1.50

----------


## big_rom

Выложите пожалуйста?

- Алкогольная декларация формат 4.31 ЕГАИС от 2017-08-16 ОФ
- Внешняя печатная форма Счета-фактуры, действующая с 01.10.2017
- Внешняя печатная форма Универсального передаточного документа, действующая с 01.10.2017.

----------


## big_rom

Выложите пожалуйста?

- Алкогольная декларация формат 4.31 ЕГАИС от 2017-08-16 ОФ
- Внешняя печатная форма Счета-фактуры, действующая с 01.10.2017
- Внешняя печатная форма Универсального передаточного документа, действующая с 01.10.2017.

----------


## Tokio78

> Выложите пожалуйста?
> 
> - Алкогольная декларация формат 4.31 ЕГАИС от 2017-08-16 ОФ
> - Внешняя печатная форма Счета-фактуры, действующая с 01.10.2017
> - Внешняя печатная форма Универсального передаточного документа, действующая с 01.10.2017.


последние два есть http://www.unibytes.com/c487vusVA.YLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

big_rom (13.10.2017), nikola03 (20.10.2017)

----------


## Bamsimus

Декларация 4.31

----------

big_rom (13.10.2017), nikola03 (20.10.2017)

----------


## Moroz-

Добрый день поделитесь лекарством от "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.5.16 a7758735@yandex.ru

----------


## nikola03

Добрый день!
Выложите, пожалуйста, Штрих-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ 5.2.1.51
Спасибо!

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Народ выложите "Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5" БАЗОВАЯ 5.2.1.51
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Народ выложите "Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5" БАЗОВАЯ 5.2.1.51
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Ukei

> Народ выложите "Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5" БАЗОВАЯ 5.2.1.51
> Заранее благодарен.


 - В 1-м сообщении темы, ссылка ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ.

----------


## Grebennyk-B

> - В 1-м сообщении темы, ссылка ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ.


Спасибо но там релиз 5.2.1.48

----------


## Ukei

> Спасибо но там релиз 5.2.1.48


 - Посмотрите ещё раз и чуть внимательнее. Если Вы не про Базовую, конечно.

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Форум молчит по части "Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5" БАЗОВАЯ 5.2.1.51:eek:

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.51*

Установка (новая чистая база, демо-база, CF), пароль на архив - 1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

big_rom (23.10.2017), Grebennyk-B (23.10.2017), rexit (03.11.2017), wen700 (27.10.2017), YaGT (28.10.2017)

----------


## viksss

Поделитесь у кого есть конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля" с таблеткой.Заранее спасибо. vik-serg@yandex.ru

----------


## wen700

скиньте плиз   Штрих-М: Розничная торговля Базовая версия 5.2.1.51 , Штрих-М: Продуктовый магазин версии 5.2.1.51

----------


## DJONSONSSS

Продукты 51
http://www.unibytes.com/9ZibbV-3cZ4Lqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

Ukei (28.10.2017)

----------


## DJONSONSSS

Розничная торговля Prof
http://www.unibytes.com/Yi2RXL0i0jQLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

Ukei (28.10.2017)

----------


## DJONSONSSS

Если есть скиньте? Штрих-М: Розничная торговля Базовая версия 5.2.1.51

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Нужно "Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5" БАЗОВАЯ 5.2.1.51 скиньте у кого есть,,,,,

----------


## z2p18

Подскажите, а где взять саму платформу базовую. Так чтобы заработала?

----------


## Ukei

> Подскажите, а где взять саму платформу базовую. Так чтобы заработала?


 - Базовыми бывают конфигурации, платформа бывает учебная, но она с ограничениями. Ссылка на тему есть у меня в подписи.

----------

Grebennyk-B (31.10.2017)

----------


## z2p18

Ставлю скачанную !_Платформа__8.2.19.130_д_ля.Windows_  _ТУЧЕННАЯ.zip в режиме без хаспа.
Ставлю конфу 1С Штрих Кассир 5.0 Базовая с ЕГАИС.
Снимаю галочку в настройках 1С "Использовать аппаратную лицензию". Запускаю - пишет что у вас нет лицензии.
Ставлю галочку "использовать аппаратную лицензию". Запускаю - пишет "у вас не базовая версия".
Что-нибудь посоветуете? Или плюнуть на все и поставить "не базовую"?

----------


## z2p18

Ставлю скачанную !_Платформа__8.2.19.130_д_ля.Windows_  _ТУЧЕННАЯ.zip в режиме без хаспа.
Ставлю конфу 1С Штрих Кассир 5.0 Базовая с ЕГАИС.
Снимаю галочку в настройках 1С "Использовать аппаратную лицензию". Запускаю - пишет что у вас нет лицензии.
Ставлю галочку "использовать аппаратную лицензию". Запускаю - пишет "у вас не базовая версия".
Что-нибудь посоветуете? Или плюнуть на все и поставить "не базовую"?

----------


## DJONSONSSS

http://www.unibytes.com/lWt4T-PU5ScLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

Grebennyk-B (01.11.2017)

----------


## Ukei

> Ставлю скачанную !_Платформа__8.2.19.130_д_ля.Windows_  _ТУЧЕННАЯ.zip в режиме без хаспа.
> Ставлю конфу 1С Штрих Кассир 5.0 Базовая с ЕГАИС.
> Снимаю галочку в настройках 1С "Использовать аппаратную лицензию". Запускаю - пишет что у вас нет лицензии.
> Ставлю галочку "использовать аппаратную лицензию". Запускаю - пишет "у вас не базовая версия".
> Что-нибудь посоветуете? Или плюнуть на все и поставить "не базовую"?


 - В окне запуска (со списком баз) - Настройка - стоит галочка "Использовать аппаратную лицензию"?

----------


## Ukei

- В окне запуска (со списком баз) - Настройка - стоит галочка "Использовать аппаратную лицензию"?

----------


## Grebennyk-B

> http://www.unibytes.com/lWt4T-PU5ScLqw-Us4P3UgBB


Огромная благодарность Вам за предоставленный материал

----------


## z2p18

> - В окне запуска (со списком баз) - Настройка - стоит галочка "Использовать аппаратную лицензию"?


Нет. Не стоит. Если она не стоит - то при запуске пишет "не найден ключ". Если стоит - то при запуске пишет "не базовая версия"

----------


## z2p18

А где люди берут эммулятор для Штрих Кассир 5 Проф?
Можно на мыло wnf@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

> А где люди берут эммулятор для Штрих Кассир 5 Проф?
> Можно на мыло wnf@mail.ru


 - Нигде не берут, эмули были только для 1.х и/или 2.х версий. Люди купили когда-то конфиг, а потом перестали платить за поддержку и ищут обновления тут.

----------


## apostolis

Здравствуйте. Имеется "Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 (5.2.1.50)". Люди переслали мне базу делать для них внешнюю обработку. В базе полно данных. У меня она естественно пишет Не найден ключ. Это можно вылечить? Конфигуратор легко базу открывает.

----------


## big_rom

Доброго всем времени суток!
выложите компоненты защиты от 51 релиза

----------


## wolf_vv

> Незаметно как-то вышло обновление 5.1.5.5.11 для Штрих-М Официанта. Собственно, вот для 8.1


А для 8.2 есть?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.1.51*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.51*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.51*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

123123123123 (05.12.2017), Bamsimus (08.11.2017), Grebennyk-B (10.11.2017), SergeyXSam (15.02.2018)

----------


## Bamsimus

Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие" (Базовая), релиз 5.2.1.51 линк

----------

Grebennyk-B (11.11.2017), Ukei (09.11.2017)

----------


## Flashikyo

Просьба закачать сюда. Компонента защиты 5.2.1.51

----------


## status_avm

Доброго времени суток.
Может кто скинуть лекарство для "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ", релиз 5.2.1.40
mail: oleg170682@mail.ru
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Flashikyo

Огромная просьба скинуть Компоненту защиты 5.2.1.51 для торгового предприятия на почту flashikyo@yahoo.com. Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## Bamsimus

Компонента защиты 5.2.1.51 "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие" (БАЗОВАЯ) линк

----------

Flashikyo (16.11.2017), Grebennyk-B (16.11.2017), Ukei (16.11.2017)

----------


## Flashikyo

Спасибо. Выручил.

----------


## zilwert

ЖДем Розничную 51 базовая. плиз. Закиньте.

----------


## OLEG_B

> Компонента защиты 5.2.1.51 "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие" (БАЗОВАЯ) линк


Ребята перелейте на другой обменник пожалуйста

----------


## vlro

Здравствуйте !
Поделитесь пожалуйста лекарством для Штрих М Розничная Торговля 5.2.1.40

----------


## KaIIItaN-V-No4

Доброго всем времени! Поделитесь пожалуйста лекарством  для Штрих-М: Кассир 5 (5.1.5.19) ssspfgjh@yandex.ru

----------


## Sreset

ТП 5.2.1.51 есть ли эмул ключа sreset@mail.ru Спасибо

----------


## jurikdm

Добрый день!
Скиньте пожалуйста эмул. ключа или лекарство на почту jurik1c@gmail.com

----------


## jurikdm

Забыл написать Штрих-М Кассир 5.

----------


## viksss

Добрый день! Поделитесь пожалйста лекарством для "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ", релиз 5.2.1.40
Заранее спасибо!     vik-serg@yandex.ru

----------


## RusJIan

Добрый день!
Скиньте, пожалуйста, Компоненту защиты 5.2.1.51 "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие" (НЕбазовая)

----------


## Gal_S

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста лекарством для Штрих-М: Кассир 5 (5.1.5.19) sga-44@yandex.ru

----------


## RusJIan

Добрый день!
Скиньте, пожалуйста, Компоненту защиты 5.2.1.51 "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие" (НЕбазовая)
на druslan87@mail.ru

----------


## TerribleFreddy

Добрый день!
Скиньте пожалуйста лекарство на 5.2.1.51 "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие" (НЕ базовая)
на terriblefreddy@mail.ru

----------


## DM74

День добрый!
Поделитесь, пожалуйста. Компонента защиты 5.2.1.51 "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие" (Небазовая)
dmitrym74@gmail.com

----------


## Tetur

Огромная просьба скинуть Компоненту защиты 5.2.1.51 для продуктового магазина на почту tetur@mail.ru. Спасибо

----------


## merlin_bot

а можно инструкцию по обходу ключа fvbmike@gmail.com

----------


## merlin_bot

торгпред проф

----------


## dakar1

Как вылечить синхронизатор 5?....... dakar1@yandex.ru........

----------


## Wanderer_R

ПО "Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5" - есть лекарство по запуску? vidaud@inbox.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## i-Demon-i

Здравствуйте,  есть обвязка ключа? i-Demon-i@mail.ru

----------


## EV1L

"Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5" - скиньте пожалуйста лекарство по запуску

evil_rus@list.ru

----------


## птеух

sososyat@gmail.com скиньте плиз кряк на кассира 5

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Доброго дня народ! выложите Штрих-М: Кассир 5.1.6.1 базовой версии с ЕГАИС на платформе 8.2

----------


## asher72

обновление Штрих-М: Розничная торговля PROF 5.2.1.51 есть у кого????

----------


## Hotey998

Cкиньте пожалуйста кряк на кассира 5 tw.int@mail.ru спс

----------


## кнут

Ребятки!
Планирую числа 20 января купить подписку на обновления для Штрих-М ТоргПред5, ПродМаг5, Ресторан5 на 3 месяца.
Предлагаю купить подписку вскладчину. Все желающие гарантированно получать обновления 3 месяца могут написать в личку (до 20 янв.) для какой конфигурации нужны будут обновы.
Сумму 5400р за конфигацию разделю на количество желающих, заявивших о себе к 20 января и озвучу сумму на каждого. Если заявителей устроит сумма, то объявляю сбор денег и выкладываю для них обновы по мере выхода.
Т.е. чем больше народу соберется, тем дешевле будут стоить обновы для каждого!

----------


## Bamsimus

> Доброго дня народ! выложите Штрих-М: Кассир 5.1.6.1 базовой версии с ЕГАИС на платформе 8.2


пожалуйста

----------

Andrew1812008 (19.12.2017), Grebennyk-B (19.12.2017), Ukei (18.12.2017), кнут (18.12.2017)

----------


## dimalexan

а с эмулятором на кассира 1 никто не поможет разобраться, что то не получается запустить .........

----------


## yurik_ageev

> а с эмулятором на кассира 1 никто не поможет разобраться, что то не получается запустить .........


кассира какого:
Штрих-М кассир 1.9 или 5.1?

----------


## dimalexan

> кассира какого:
> Штрих-М кассир 1.9 или 5.1?



1.10.05 в шапке темы эмулятор, но вот ключ все равно не видит

----------


## кнут

> 1.10.05 в шапке темы эмулятор, но вот ключ все равно не видит


Какая операционка? И разрядность?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> 1.10.05 в шапке темы эмулятор, но вот ключ все равно не видит


Да, действительно какая ОС и какой эмуль, от Ларри?

----------


## MatrixSerg

Всем доброго дня! Поделитесь пожалуйста лекарством для Штрих-М: Торгового предприятия 5 (5.2.1.51). Спасибо большое. pseregej@yandex.ru

----------


## MrBlanki

Всем доброго дня!
Выложите Штрих-М: Кассир 5.1.6.1 на платформе 8.3
Выложите Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5.2.1.53
Спасибо!

----------


## zangoose

Доброго времени суток, поделитесь лекарством для Штрих-М Кассир 5 (Базовая, с ЕГАИС)5,1,5,17
zangoose@ya.ru

Заранее, огромное спасибо!

----------


## yurik_ageev

Не существует

----------


## OLEG_B

> Доброго времени суток, поделитесь лекарством для Штрих-М Кассир 5 (Базовая, с ЕГАИС)5,1,5,17
> zangoose@ya.ru
> 
> Заранее, огромное спасибо!


Только за вознаграждение 1500-2000

----------


## yurik_ageev

Добрый вечер!
Помогите кто может, Штрих-М кассир 5 базовая 1с 8.1. ОС Windows POSReady 2009
при печати чека на WINпринтер выходит ошибка *Поле объекта не обнаружено (DocumentHTM)*

----------


## bubba

> Добрый вечер!
> Помогите кто может, Штрих-М кассир 5 базовая 1с 8.1. ОС Windows POSReady 2009
> при печати чека на WINпринтер выходит ошибка *Поле объекта не обнаружено (DocumentHTM)*


Установи DhtmlEd.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый вечер!
> Помогите кто может, Штрих-М кассир 5 базовая 1с 8.1. ОС Windows POSReady 2009
> при печати чека на WINпринтер выходит ошибка *Поле объекта не обнаружено (DocumentHTM)*


dhtmled.ocx
triedit.dll
Вот что тебе нужно

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ с ЕГАИС", релиз 5.1.6.1*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Магазин", релиз 5.2.1.53*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.52*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

alonesl (05.12.2018), Grebennyk-B (29.12.2017), mossev (17.01.2018), SergeyXSam (15.02.2018), Tokio78 (25.01.2018)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Ждём штрих-М кассир версии 5.1.6.2 базовой версии с ЕГАИС на платформе 8.2 и торговое предприятие версии 5.2.1.53 базовая

----------

Andrew1812008 (18.01.2018)

----------


## are_hedgehog

Обновление для "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.53 плиз

----------


## valikz

Здравствуйте форумчане, С новым годом Вас)  подскажите пожалуйста есть ли у кого  готовая конфигурация под бильярд ? помогите если есть возможность готовым продуктом со столами в 1с - эску скачивал из шапки 8.2

----------


## OLEG_B

> Здравствуйте форумчане, С новым годом Вас)  подскажите пожалуйста есть ли у кого  готовая конфигурация под бильярд ? помогите если есть возможность готовым продуктом со столами в 1с - эску скачивал из шапки 8.2


Штриховские кассы можно заточить хоть под что было бы желание

----------


## valikz

> Штриховские кассы можно заточить хоть под что было бы желание


 если бы я умел я бы сделал но к сожалению.... поэтому и прошу готовую конфигурацию  если есть возможность... я компьютерщик но с 1с очень так себе ,  у людей слетела база с конфигом под 7.7

----------


## OLEG_B

> если бы я умел я бы сделал но к сожалению.... поэтому и прошу готовую конфигурацию  если есть возможность... я компьютерщик но с 1с очень так себе ,  у людей слетела база с конфигом под 7.7


Не знаю сделает ли кто нить готовую И тем более что под 7 ку я делаю только связку далиона и кассира

----------


## valikz

> Не знаю сделает ли кто нить готовую И тем более что под 7 ку я делаю только связку далиона и кассира


 - под 7 или 8 ку разницы не имеет - установлю любую главное чтобы конф был готовый)

----------


## valikz

http://www.torgs.ru/index.php?katid=...d=5&pmenuid=10 - устройство коммутации освещения есть)

----------


## valikz

и вот примерно как должно отображаться в эске http://shtrih-center.ru/po_oborud/shtrih_bilyard.html

----------


## кнут

> и вот примерно как должно отображаться в эске http://shtrih-center.ru/po_oborud/shtrih_bilyard.html


Ну, собственно, это стандартная конфигурация Штрих-М Ресторан Фронт офис v 4. С гранулой Тарифицируемые услуги (т.е. бильярд, сауна и т.п., все, что можно к устройству коммутации подключить)
Если нужна конфигурация, (она под 1с 7.7) то вот SETUP_4.1.10.19.
И Обнова до последнего официального релиза Update_4.1.10.39.
Ну и не забываем, что для конфигураций штриха нужен ключ, либо эмуль.

----------

Ukei (05.01.2018)

----------


## valikz

> Ну, собственно, это стандартная конфигурация Штрих-М Ресторан Фронт офис v 4. С гранулой Тарифицируемые услуги (т.е. бильярд, сауна и т.п., все, что можно к устройству коммутации подключить)
> Если нужна конфигурация, (она под 1с 7.7) то вот SETUP_4.1.10.19.
> И Обнова до последнего официального релиза Update_4.1.10.39.
> Ну и не забываем, что для конфигураций штриха нужен ключ, либо эмуль.


а эмуль не  подскажете где скачать  а то ключа соответственно нет... и спасибо огромное)

----------


## кнут

> не  подскажете где скачать


почту напишите, чем смогу, помогу

----------

valikz (05.01.2018)

----------


## 8max8

Есть у кого нибудь эмулятор ключа Штрих-М: Розничная торговля, редакция 5.2. Базовая версия. (5.2.1.47) скиньте пожалустою

----------


## 8max8

Есть у кого нибудь эмулятор ключа Штрих-М: Розничная торговля, редакция 5.2. Базовая версия. (5.2.1.47) скиньте пожалусто 8max8@bk.ru

----------


## valikz

> почту напишите, чем смогу, помогу


скиньте пожалуйста на почту snaiperz@yandex.ru и может если есть возможность по тим вьюверу сконфигурируете) спасибо в любом случае)

----------


## Olegnn

Доброе время суток коллеги. С прошедшими и наступающими праздниками вас.

Дорогие эксперты. Подскажите пожалуйста. 
Базовая конфигурация розничная торговля решает следующие задачи: ?

управление ассортиментом, товарная матрица, автозаказ, закупки
Аналитика продаж (ср. чек, шт в чеке и другие KPI)
Аналитика маркетинговой активности (акций) 

Или все же нужно много дописывать IT.

Стоим перед выбором. Конфигурация Штрих М розничная торговля или 1с управления торговлей.
Небольшая продуктовая сеть магазинов (25 разных форматов) менеджеры сидят в бэк офисе.

Так сказать набор инструментов для категорийного менеджера.
Спасибо.

----------


## OLEG_B

> Доброе время суток коллеги. С прошедшими и наступающими праздниками вас.
> 
> Дорогие эксперты. Подскажите пожалуйста. 
> Базовая конфигурация розничная торговля решает следующие задачи: ?
> 
> управление ассортиментом, товарная матрица, автозаказ, закупки
> Аналитика продаж (ср. чек, шт в чеке и другие KPI)
> Аналитика маркетинговой активности (акций) 
> 
> ...


На почту oleg.kak.oleg@gmail.com покашляй поговорим

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Народ поделитесь штрих-М кассир версии 5.1.6.2 базовой версии с ЕГАИС на платформе 8.2 и торговое предприятие версии 5.2.1.53 базовая

----------


## Avatar_101

Есть у кого нибудь эмулятор ключа Штрих-М:
Розничная торговля, редакция 5.2.

----------


## Avatar_101

Есть у кого нибудь эмулятор ключа Штрих-М:
Розничная торговля, редакция 5.2.

----------


## Moroz-

Добрый день, помогите обойти ключ Штрих-М Торговое предприятие. Отблагодарю.

----------


## SergeyXSam

Подскажите, пожалуйста, весы (CAS LP 15R 1.6) возможно подключить в Торговое Предприятие БАЗОВАЯ 5.2 ?

----------


## DmitrySH32123

Выложите, пожалуйста, последнюю версию Штрих-М Кассир 1.10. Спасибо.

----------


## wolf_vv

Да, возможно. Можно использовать стандартную компоненту, но через нее медленно грузятся весы. Или приобрести платный драйвер.

----------


## owerflow

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, весы (CAS LP 15R 1.6) возможно подключить в Торговое Предприятие БАЗОВАЯ 5.2 ?


Функциональные ограничения:
...
Нет возможности работы с комплексами этикетирования.Искусственно сделано что базовая версия с весами с этикетками не работает. Самописной  внешней обработкой - вполне можно.

----------

SergeyXSam (17.01.2018)

----------


## Serg444

Помогите, пожалуйста, с ключем или эмулятором  Штрих-М Кассир 1.10 windows 7 x64. Спасибо. 
bels939@gmail.com

----------


## кнут

> Помогите, пожалуйста, с ключем или эмулятором  Штрих-М Кассир 1.10 windows 7 x64. Спасибо.


Эмуль Кассира 1.10, который можно скачать на просторах сети в х64 не работает.

----------


## кнут

=del=

----------


## SergeyXSam

> Функциональные ограничения: ...
> Нет возможности работы с комплексами этикетирования.Искусственно сделано что базовая версия с весами с этикетками не работает. Самописной  внешней обработкой - вполне можно.


Интересно, у кого нибудь есть уже такой опыт? может у кого уже есть написанный? (у меня не хватит опыта и знаний для написания обработки)

----------


## wen700

Штрих М Продуктовый магазин 53 релиз,  Штрих М Торговое предприятие 5 53 релиз скиньте пожалуйста

----------


## OLEG_B

Предлагаю мену Далион Эмуль ПРО УНО на эмуль Штрих ТП5

----------


## metallicswar

Поделитесь пожалуйста эмулятором Штрих-М Кассир 1.9/1.10. Толи я тупой, толи слепой, но в открытом доступе найти не могу. Почта. Спасибо!

----------


## кнут

> Поделитесь пожалуйста


Плохо ищете. В этой ветке смотрите: https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....8%D0%BD/page10

----------


## Andrew1812008

> Ребята! Хелп! Нужен Кассир 5 базовая версия с ЕГАИС версии 5.1.6.2. Спасибо за ранее!


Пожалуйста у кого есть не сочтите за труд, поделитесь.

----------


## Мииша

Помогите пожалуйста! Работали на ЕНВД и стояла конфигурация Штрих-м Кассир 1.9 на 1с 7.7, перешли на ОСН и поставили онлайн кассу АТОЛ, скачал Штрих-м кассир 1.10. Всё поставилось без проблем, кассу видит, чеки бьёт, но без НДС!? В настройках всё стоит. Через драйвер пробовал пробить чек-там НДС есть, а через Штрих-м НДС 0%. Что делать? Помогите, пожалуйста!

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Доброго дня народ, поделитесь Кассир 5 базовая версия с ЕГАИС версии 5.1.6.2

----------

Andrew1812008 (31.01.2018)

----------


## gerin

Есть у кого релизы конца прошлого года, начало этого Розничной торговли (не базовая)?

klon-666@yandex.ru

----------


## gerin

Есть у кого релизы конца прошлого года, начало этого Розничной торговли (не базовая)?

klon-666@yandex.ru

----------


## Ukei

> Есть у кого релизы конца прошлого года, начало этого Розничной торговли (не базовая)?
> 
> klon-666@yandex.ru


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## kondr1221

очень нужно лекарство или отучить от ключа 1с штрих м торговое предприятие v.4.20.06 проффффф почта kondr1221@mail.ru

----------


## anig99

Нужен Штрих-М Кассир 1.5.6.1 или 1.5.6.2   (не ЕГАИС)

----------


## anig99

> Нужен Штрих-М Кассир 1.5.6.1 или 1.5.6.2   (не ЕГАИС)


Ошибочка. Нужны 5.1.6.1 или 5.1.6.2

----------


## anig99

> Нужен Штрих-М Кассир 1.5.6.1 или 1.5.6.2   (не ЕГАИС)


Ошибочка. Нужны 5.1.6.1 или 5.1.6.2

----------


## metallicswar

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Ks-service

Помогите пожалуйста,Очень нужно лекарство для ШТРИХ-М: Кассир 1.10/2.10 спасибо maxsd670@gmal.com

----------


## Ks-service

Ошибочка.. Вношу поправку в адрес почты  maxsd670@gmail.com

----------


## kotime

Здравствуйте! Нужны Штрих-М Кассир не базовая 5.1.6.2 или 5.1.6.1 поделитесь пожалуйста kotime@yandex.ru

----------


## Ks-service

"ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие" Нужно лекарство. спасибо maxsd670@gmail.com

----------


## kotime

http://www.unibytes.com/folder/R_JPfYPQqnMB
По этой ссылки для тп4

----------

Ukei (31.01.2018)

----------


## Wolha

Добрый день!
Если есть возможность, выложите последний релиз Штрих-м ресторан back office 5 ну или правила обмена с 1С: Бух 2.0 свежие. Очень очень надо) С меня плюс много в карму!! Заранее спасибо)

----------


## Andrew1812008

> Ребята! Хелп! Нужен Кассир 5 базовая версия с ЕГАИС версии 5.1.6.2. Спасибо за ранее!


мыло fcalls@bk.ru

----------


## kotime

Аналогично kotime@yandex.ru

----------


## dimalexan

Торговое предприятие 5": Обновления до версии 5.2.1.54 есть у кого?

----------


## alex2049

Есть но я в ней проблему обнаружил с списание алкоголя. Вылетает ошибка.

----------


## kotime

Нужен Кассир 5 версии 5.1.6.2. Спасибо за ранее!
kotime@yandex.ru

----------


## kotime

Нужен Кассир 5 версии 5.1.6.2. Спасибо за ранее!
kotime@yandex.ru

----------


## dimalexan

> Есть но я в ней проблему обнаружил с списание алкоголя. Вылетает ошибка.


Значит ждем следующий релиз

----------


## alex2049

Однозначно. Откатился обратно на 53

----------


## Bamsimus

> Есть но я в ней проблему обнаружил с списание алкоголя. Вылетает ошибка.


Поделитесь пожалуйста, что за ошибка? А то хотел обновить базовую ТП и РТ, но если списание алкашки барахлит, не есть гуд.. Хотелось конечно поюзать ЕГАИС 3.0.. Но ввиду того что Базовая конфигурация не редактируется, подожду

----------


## alex2049

> Поделитесь пожалуйста, что за ошибка? А то хотел обновить базовую ТП и РТ, но если списание алкашки барахлит, не есть гуд.. Хотелось конечно поюзать ЕГАИС 3.0.. Но ввиду того что Базовая конфигурация не редактируется, подожду


https://yadi.sk/i/JAzilalD3S59yN

----------


## Sergey800

Была похожая ошибка. Обновил платформу до 8.3.10

----------


## dimalexan

> Была похожая ошибка. Обновил платформу до 8.3.10


Сомневаюсь что тут дело в платформе... структура файла неправильная

----------


## dimalexan

Дубль

----------


## Grebennyk-B

http://www.unibytes.com/folder/A2Ds.CEPEKYB   Торговое предприятие 5": Обновления до версии 5.2.1.54

----------


## kapa16

Скиньте, плиз, у кого есть Кассир 5 версии 5.1.6.2. Спасибо за ранее!
kapa16@inbox.ru

----------


## kotime

Тоже ищу кассир 5.1.6.2 скиньти пожалуйста
kotime@yandex.ru

----------


## igor30560

Есть у кого документация на Штрих-М:Кассир 1.10
Интересует формат файлов обмена.
От 1.9 не предлагать.

----------


## alex2049

кассир 5.1.6.2 

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AFLN/s85poiv1s

----------

8max8 (07.02.2018), akw (27.02.2018), alex125it (07.02.2018), Andrew1812008 (09.02.2018), ArtVD (08.02.2018), Bamsimus (07.02.2018), Grebennyk-B (07.02.2018), OLEG_B (07.02.2018), SergeyXSam (11.02.2018), time.spot (15.02.2018), Ukei (07.02.2018), кнут (08.02.2018), Сигма_М (28.02.2018)

----------


## OLEG_B

> кассир 5.1.6.2 
> 
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/AFLN/s85poiv1s


Вообще красавчик + 100 в карму

----------

Bamsimus (07.02.2018)

----------


## alex2049

> Вообще красавчик + 100 в карму


На здоровье. Просто я посмотрел тут некоторые выкладывают на какие-то шляпные платные сервисы решил выручить тех кому реально надо

----------

akw (27.02.2018)

----------


## OLEG_B

> На здоровье. Просто я посмотрел тут некоторые выкладывают на какие-то шляпные платные сервисы решил выручить тех кому реально надо


Да сервисы то ладно Тебя собрал фулхаус ( все версии )

----------


## modi77

Вопрос небольшой, а Штрих-М Кассир Базовая можно обновить Штрих-М Кассир Базовая ЕГАИС?

----------


## OLEG_B

> Вопрос небольшой, а Штрих-М Кассир Базовая можно обновить Штрих-М Кассир Базовая ЕГАИС?


Можно ЕГАИС это по сути всего лишь гранула То есть что то типо плагина

----------

modi77 (08.02.2018)

----------


## кнут

> https://yadi.sk/i/JAzilalD3S59yN


Обновляем УТМ до 2.1.6, затем в Штрихе в справочнике УТМ получаем версию УТМ. После этого все работает без ошибок.

----------


## indemio

Приветствую, поделитесь если возможно лекарством для кассир 5.1.6.2.83 indemio@gmail.com Спасибо.

----------


## smazik

Поделитесь пожалуйста эмулятором Штрих-М Продуктовый магазин 5.2  smazik2013@yandex.ru Заранее благодарен

----------


## sandvm

Здравствуйте.
Нужен эмулятор для Штрих-М: Официант 5.х.х.х на платформе 8.1. Помогите - не могу протестировать работу. Пожалуйста, на ящик first2006@rambler.ru

Спасибо.

----------


## SergeyXSam

По ссылке не доступно. Можно перезалить?

----------


## SergeyXSam

> http://www.unibytes.com/folder/A2Ds.CEPEKYB   Торговое предприятие 5": Обновления до версии 5.2.1.54


По ссылке не доступно. Можно перезалить?

----------


## Ukei

> По ссылке не доступно. Можно перезалить?


 - См. архмв в 1-м сообщении темы.

----------

SergeyXSam (15.02.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.6.2*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ с ЕГАИС", релиз 5.1.6.2*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.54*

Установка + обновление:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

avdeevta (17.03.2018), gilmor (27.02.2018), Grebennyk-B (16.02.2018), ilya20000 (21.02.2018), Luks33@mail.ru (19.03.2018), SergeyXSam (28.02.2018), time.spot (17.02.2018)

----------


## sandvm

Снова привет! Неужели никто не может помочь с Штрих=М Официант? Уважаемые, хоть какую (старую) версию лечения пришлите, попробую ... Горю... first2006@rambler.ru (если эта почта не пойдёт, first2006@pochta.ru).

----------


## time.spot

"ШТРИХ-М: Продуктовый магазин", релиз 5.2.1.54. поделитесь обновлением. Пожалуйста.

----------


## rendam23rus

Подскажите у кого есть обновление 5.2.1.54 Штрих-М: Розничная торговля PROF выложите пожалуйста

----------


## COnsu1l

Есть ли  ТП 5.2.1.54 базовая у кого ?

----------


## Sprinter2000

Присоеденюсь к просьбе. Поделитесь 54-ым релизом Магазина, пожалуйста.
В нем уже есть поддержка версии 3 доков ЕГАИС?

----------


## Sprinter2000

Присоеденюсь к просьбе. Поделитесь 54-ым релизом Магазина, пожалуйста.
В нем уже есть поддержка версии 3 доков ЕГАИС?

----------


## Sanechka1982

Имеем ключ сетевой Штрих ТП5. Нет желания платить за добавление рабочих мест. Кто может помочь с эмулятором ключа или каким-то другим способом обхода ограничения на количество пользователей? sanechka1982@inbox.ru

----------


## Gal_S

Помогите с эмулятором ключа Кассир 5, хотим перед приобретением  доработать конфигурацию под свои нужды .

----------


## kapay

РТ 5.2.1.54 проф есть у кого-нибудь?(((

----------


## sergoqwe

Поделитесь лекарством для Розничная сеть, редакция 5.2 (5.2.1.53) sergoqwe@list.ru

----------


## MaZaY-0

Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.54
Установка + обновление:

Скачал, обновление норм, а на установке пароль, стандартные все перепробовал не подходят.

----------


## Ukei

> Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.54
> Установка + обновление:
> 
> Скачал, обновление норм, а на установке пароль, стандартные все перепробовал не подходят.


 - Пароль: 1

----------


## tatto

Добрый день.
Помогите, пожалуйста, с конфигурацией Штрих-М: Розничная торговля. Базовая версия. Релиз 5.2.1.54
Спасибо.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый день.
> Помогите, пожалуйста, с конфигурацией Штрих-М: Розничная торговля. Базовая версия. Релиз 5.2.1.54
> Спасибо.


Куда скинуть?

----------


## Сигма_М

Здравствуйте, штрих м Кассир v. 5.6.2 ошибка при создании отчета продажи после прочтения 1с основного места и смены флага с"#" на "@". Кто сталкивался ?скрин 1.jpg umarov140391@mail.ru Help

----------


## Sprinter2000

Подскажите, есть у кого Штрих-М Продуктовый Магазин релиз выше чем "Штрих-М: Продуктовый магазин, редакция 5.2 (5.2.1.51)". С поддержкой третьей версии ЕГАИС? Кто может поделиться?

----------


## time.spot

Штрих-М: Продуктовый магазин 5.2.1.54. обновление.
Тут

----------


## time.spot

Штрих-М: Продуктовый магазин 5.2.1.54. Установка
ТУТ

----------


## tatto

> Куда скинуть?


strong.mar1@mail.ru

----------


## tatto

> Куда скинуть?


strong.mar1@mail.ru

----------


## dimalexan

кто нибудь в курсе Кассир 1.10 работает с ФФД 1.05?

----------


## Алекс Клим

Доброго всем времени. Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией для Штрих-М: продовольственный магазин (5.2.1.54) и компонентом защиты 2.1.54.7 (stifmaster5595@mail.ru)

----------


## yurik_ageev

> кто нибудь в курсе Кассир 1.10 работает с ФФД 1.05?


там же нет пункта работа с ОФД
Скорее всего надо переходить на штих-м кассир 5

----------


## deduchka

Если у кого есть скиньте обновление на конфигурацию
"Штрих-М: Розничная сеть - Head office"

cool.perss@yandex.ru

----------


## Алекс Клим

есть ли у вас компонент защиты?

----------


## itrelax

Помогите пожалуйста лекарством Торговое предприятие 5.2.1.54 
yuriy@nxt.ru

----------


## Prolife94

Доброго всем времени. Поделитесь пожалуйста если есть конфигурацией для Штрих-М: Розничная торговля (5.2.1.54) или обновление

----------


## surik34

> Есть ли  ТП 5.2.1.54 базовая у кого ?


присоединяюсь

----------


## surik34

тут найдешь http://www.unibytes.com/folder/R_JPfYPQqnMB

----------

Tokio78 (28.02.2018), Ukei (28.02.2018)

----------


## fallen_priest

> Речь идет про Штрих-М Кассир 5


Держи
https://ru.files.fm/u/7wc5eyau#_

----------

Grebennyk-B (04.03.2018), Ukei (01.03.2018)

----------


## swington

Добрый вечер. Будьте добры Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие. Базовая версия. Релиз 5.2.1.54 на swington@rambler.ru

----------


## dimalexan

> Добрый вечер. Будьте добры Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие. Базовая версия. Релиз 5.2.1.54 на swington@rambler.ru


в первом посте ссылки все есть

----------


## dimalexan

*Скрытый текст*


> Добрый вечер. Будьте добры Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие. Базовая версия. Релиз 5.2.1.54 на swington@rambler.ru


в первом посте ссылки все есть

----------


## dimalexan

> Там же касса через драйвер ФР данные отправляет так что Кассир 1.10 работает в нем нечего настраивать не надо.


Вот ответ ТП Штрих М 


> Комментарий:
> Добрый день.
> В конфигурации нет возможности выбирать ФФД, в отличии от Кассир 5, однако если ФР в формате ФФД 1.0.5, то данные будет передаваться в ОФД по формату 1.0.5.

----------


## swington

Сорри но там базовая только 5.2.1.51. Мож не там смотрю?

----------


## dimalexan

> Сорри но там базовая только 5.2.1.51. Мож не там смотрю?


https://yadi.sk/d/h9ggBsaX3SvYkm

----------

Grebennyk-B (03.03.2018)

----------


## dimalexan

ребят а мне нужны свежие правила обмена между ТП4 проф и ТП5, с переносом связей номенклатуры и номенклатуры ЕГАИС.

----------


## dimalexan

> Всем доброго времени суток , кто может поделитесь очень нужна ресторан back Office желательно последнее обновление 5.2.1.X


Держи

----------

Sibur (06.03.2018)

----------


## Vini37

добрый день!
Будьте добры последнего Официанта от Штрих-М.
Спасибо!

----------


## Bamsimus

*Кассир 5.1.6.3*
Кассир Базовый ЕГАИС 5.1.6.3_8.1
Кассир Базовый ЕГАИС 5.1.6.3_8.2
Кассир Базовый ЕГАИС 5.1.6.3_8.3
Кассир 5.1.6.3_8.1
Кассир 5.1.6.3_8.2
Кассир 5.1.6.3_8.3

----------

Andrew1812008 (05.03.2018), Arhiholy (21.03.2018), OLEG_B (03.03.2018), Тиваев (23.04.2018)

----------


## ismat_qayibov

Добрый день.
Помогите, пожалуйста, с конфигурацией Штрих-М: Розничная торговля. Базовая версия. Релиз 5.2.1.54 (ismat.qayibov@gmail.com)
Спасибо.

----------


## fallen_priest

> Добрый день.
> Помогите, пожалуйста, с конфигурацией Штрих-М: Розничная торговля. Базовая версия. Релиз 5.2.1.54 (ismat.qayibov@gmail.com)
> Спасибо.


https://ru.files.fm/u/244yzdrj#_

----------

Grebennyk-B (04.03.2018), ronik12 (13.03.2018), Ukei (04.03.2018)

----------


## genby

Добрый день! Будьте добры обновление Штрих-М: Розничная торговля. Базовая версия. Релиз 5.2.1.54 на cccp_2006g@mail.ru

----------


## dimalexan

> Добрый день! Будьте добры обновление Штрих-М: Розничная торговля. Базовая версия. Релиз 5.2.1.54 на cccp_2006g@mail.ru


предыдущий пост прочитать не судьба?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ с ЕГАИС", релиз 5.1.6.3*

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.54*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Freddy317 (06.03.2018), Grebennyk-B (05.03.2018)

----------


## Альмир

У кого есть Штрих М Магазин 5.2.1.54, Штрих М Торговое предприятие Базовая 5.2.1.54 Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой.Спасибо!

----------


## surik34

> У кого есть Штрих М Магазин 5.2.1.54, Штрих М Торговое предприятие Базовая 5.2.1.54 Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой.Спасибо!


Присоединяюсь!!!

----------


## satokan

У кого есть Штрих М Продуктовый магазин 5.2.1.54 Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой.Спасибо!

----------


## dimalexan

> Присоединяюсь!!!


*ТП5 базовая 5.2.1.54*

----------

Grebennyk-B (06.03.2018), ronik12 (13.03.2018), SergeyXSam (18.03.2018), Sibur (06.03.2018), surik34 (06.03.2018), Ukei (06.03.2018), Альмир (06.03.2018)

----------


## dimalexan

> У кого есть Штрих М Продуктовый магазин 5.2.1.54 Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой.Спасибо!


*
Продуктовый магазин 54*

----------

Grebennyk-B (07.03.2018), Lontayer (16.03.2018), Sibur (06.03.2018), Ukei (06.03.2018)

----------


## deduchka

Если у кого есть скиньте обновление на конфигурацию
"Штрих-М: Розничная сеть "

cool.perss@yandex.ru

----------


## Альмир

У кого есть Штрих М Магазин 5.2.1.54 Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой.Спасибо!

----------


## MrBlanki

> У кого есть Штрих М Магазин 5.2.1.54 Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой.Спасибо!


Пишем на почту tp5_rabota@mail.ru название конфы

----------


## dimalexan

> У кого есть Штрих М Магазин 5.2.1.54 Поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой.Спасибо!


*
Магазин 54*

----------

Grebennyk-B (07.03.2018), Sibur (07.03.2018), Ukei (08.03.2018)

----------


## dimalexan

> Если у кого есть скиньте обновление на конфигурацию
> "Штрих-М: Розничная сеть "
> 
> cool.perss@yandex.ru


*
Розн сеть 54*

----------

Grebennyk-B (07.03.2018), Ukei (08.03.2018)

----------


## alex2049

кассир 5.1.6.2

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8q8x/urYfN6XSE

кассир 5.1.6.3

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8Rio/1srfUQtyM

----------

ArtVD (12.03.2018), kip1 (17.03.2018), OLEG_B (12.03.2018), Tokio78 (12.03.2018), Ukei (12.03.2018)

----------


## alex2049

Пишите в личку что надо по стараюсь выкладывать

----------


## dimalexan

нужны правила обмена ТП5 с БП30

----------


## alex2049

> нужны правила обмена ТП5 с БП30


Обработка "Обмен данными с ''1С Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 ''?

----------


## alex2049

> нужны правила обмена ТП5 с БП30


Обработка "Обмен данными с ''1С Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 ''?

----------


## dimalexan

> Обработка "Обмен данными с ''1С Бухгалтерия предприятия, редакция 3.0 ''?


можно и ее и еще "Правила обмена с 1С Бухгалтерия 3.0"

----------


## alex2049

> можно и ее и еще "Правила обмена с 1С Бухгалтерия 3.0"


Смогу только ближе к вечеру

----------

dimalexan (12.03.2018), Ukei (12.03.2018)

----------


## alex2049

Обработки ТП 5

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/8bf9/HBG8Xwu7v

----------

dennyboy2k (20.08.2018), dimalexan (13.03.2018), Grebennyk-B (14.03.2018), Ukei (12.03.2018), Well_81 (13.03.2018)

----------


## siall

Подскажите, где и как в ТП5 поменять протокол обмена с ЕГАИС на v3 ?
И нужно ли для этого обновляться до последней версии (сейчас установлен релиз годовалой давности)?

----------


## siall

Подскажите, где и как в ТП5 поменять протокол обмена с ЕГАИС на v3 ?
И нужно ли для этого обновляться до последней версии (сейчас установлен релиз годовалой давности)?

----------


## dimalexan

> Подскажите, где и как в ТП5 поменять протокол обмена с ЕГАИС на v3 ?
> И нужно ли для этого обновляться до последней версии (сейчас установлен релиз годовалой давности)?


нужно обновлять

----------

siall (13.03.2018)

----------


## alex2049

ШТРИХ-М РЕСТОРАН BACK OFFICE 5 5.2.1.54

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/M2Bt/sbBVi9akD

----------

Ukei (14.03.2018)

----------


## Tokio78

В документах ЕГАИС, запрос данных из  ЕГАИС, версия формата обмена  УТМ. Но вроде появилось с 54 го релиза.

----------

Medov (19.03.2018)

----------


## dimalexan

> В документах ЕГАИС, запрос данных из  ЕГАИС, версия формата обмена  УТМ. Но вроде появилось с 54 го релиза.


да третья версия появилась недавно, годовалый релиз нужно обновлять

----------


## obrezumov

Народ поделитесь лекарством для кассира 5_1_6_3_82 (полная версия) - obrezumov@bk.ru

----------


## mihan863

> Народ поделитесь лекарством для кассира 5_1_6_3_82 (полная версия) - obrezumov@bk.ru


Лекарств для штрих-м кассир не существует.

----------


## mihan863

> Лекарств для штрих-м кассир не существует.


Лекарств для штрих-м кассир не существует.

----------


## SergeyXSam

Подскажите, пожалуйста, пытаюсь уведомить ЕГАИС, что нужно работать с версией 3.
Но для отправки запроса дает выбрать только v1 или v2. Куда или как копать?
ТП Базовая 5.2.1.51

Снимок.jpg

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Народ поделитесь лекарством для кассира 5_1_6_3_82 (полная версия) - obrezumov@bk.ru


напишите в лс, обсудим

----------


## DP_TM

Добрый день.
Поделитесь последним обновлением 5.2.1.54 на Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5,
желательно яндекс.диск или иной удобный обменник...

----------


## DP_TM

Добрый день.
Поделитесь последним обновлением 5.2.1.54 на Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5,
желательно яндекс.диск или иной удобный обменник...

----------


## fallen_priest

> Добрый день.
> Поделитесь последним обновлением 5.2.1.54 на Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5,
> желательно яндекс.диск или иной удобный обменник...


http://www.unibytes.com/folder/R_JPfYPQqnMB?page=2

----------

Grebennyk-B (19.03.2018), Ukei (17.03.2018)

----------


## alex2049

ШТРИХ-М ТОРГОВОЕ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ 5 5.2.1.54

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Lk1s/AwTwtJVn2

ШТРИХ-М МАГАЗИН 5.2.1.54

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/MA8T/YqSGGFTEn

----------

Grebennyk-B (19.03.2018), Medov (19.03.2018), Ukei (17.03.2018)

----------


## SergeyXSam

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, пытаюсь уведомить ЕГАИС, что нужно работать с версией 3.
> Но для отправки запроса дает выбрать только v1 или v2. Куда или как копать?
> ТП Базовая 5.2.1.51
> 
> Вложение 1831


Вопрос актуален.
+ Эта конфигурация вообще умеет работать с v3 ?

----------


## alex2049

> Вопрос актуален.
> + Эта конфигурация вообще умеет работать с v3 ?


нет не умеет. Только с 5.2.1.54

----------


## Medov

Добрый день, кто-нибудь в курсе, как все таки, перевести ТП 5.2.1.54 на версию 3???

----------


## кнут

> Добрый день, кто-нибудь в курсе, как все таки, перевести ТП 5.2.1.54 на версию 3???


Да просто всё:
Документы -> ЕГАИС -> Запрос данных из ЕГАИС.
Ставим точку на "Версия формата обмена УТМ", добавляем в список УТМ, устанавливаем версию 3, отправляем запрос, ждем минут 5, проверяем ответ.
Всё!

----------

format1c (19.03.2018), Grebennyk-B (19.03.2018), Medov (19.03.2018), SergeyXSam (19.03.2018)

----------


## Nexys

Ребят, а с версии ТП 5.2.1.47 до версии ТП 5.2.1.54 сразу обновится или нужны промежуточные обновления?

----------


## fallen_priest

можно сразу.

----------


## ciberworm

а в случае с ТП базовая 5.2.1.48 на ТП базовая 5.2.1.54 есть обновление ?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.6.3*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.1.6.3*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ с ЕГАИС", релиз 5.1.6.3*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Ресторан. Back-Office", релиз 5.2.1.54*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 7.0.1.5*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

1973 (12.07.2018), cool-001 (23.03.2018), Grebennyk-B (22.03.2018), lyutsergey (09.04.2018), Vihome (21.03.2018)

----------


## Alex_Atuan

Доброго дня!может кто нибудь помочь?стоит Штрих-М розничная торговля 5.2.1.50, нужно последнее обновление на эту конфигурацию!

----------


## Alex_Atuan

Дополнение это базовая версия

----------


## morlok96

как обновить штрихм магазин розгичная торговля до 2.1.54(скачал вроде как отсюда обновлние(а как его установить и куда

----------


## yurik_ageev

> как обновить штрихм магазин розгичная торговля до 2.1.54(скачал вроде как отсюда обновлние(а как его установить и куда


Обновление через конфигуратор

----------

morlok96 (22.03.2018)

----------


## morlok96

можно фото с пошаговой инструкцией пожалуйста

----------


## morlok96

> Обновление через конфигуратор


просто вообще чайник я

----------


## yurik_ageev

> можно фото с пошаговой инструкцией пожалуйста


пишите на почту yurik_ageev@mail.ru

----------


## denisturinsk89

добрый вечер. Поделитесь пожалуйста Штрих-М: Розничная торговля, редакция 5.2. Базовая версия. (5.2.1.54) обновлениями, bvs-ekb@yandex.ru спасибо за ранее))

----------


## Alex_Atuan

> добрый вечер. Поделитесь пожалуйста Штрих-М: Розничная торговля, редакция 5.2. Базовая версия. (5.2.1.54) обновлениями, bvs-ekb@yandex.ru спасибо за ранее))


Присоединяюсь!очень очень срочно нужен этот update!моя электронка atuan22@mail.ru

----------


## denisturinsk89

Добрый день! Есть обновление Штрих-М: Розничная торговля, редакция 5.2. Базовая версия. (5.2.1.54) если нужно пишите bvs-ekb@yandex.ru

----------


## 486

День добрый! Может кто поделиться Штрих: Розничная торговля 5.2.1.54

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Присоединяюсь!очень очень срочно нужен этот update!моя электронка atuan22@mail.ru


Смотрите в этой ветке

----------


## Hronos

Добрый день. Кто может выложить Штрих-М официанта версий 5.1.5.5.11 и 5.1.6.2 для платформы 8.2? Спасибо.

----------


## Ukei

> День добрый! Может кто поделиться Штрих: Розничная торговля 5.2.1.54


 - В ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ в 1-м сообщении темы смотрели?

----------


## 486

Да смотрел - нет :(

----------


## sirek

Нужен штрих-м официант 5.1.6.2. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## expert061

Добрый день! Поделитесь обновлениями для Штрих-М Розничная торговля базовая с версии 5.2.1.20 до последней.
expert061@gmail.com

----------


## Виктор Цой

Добрый день. У кого есть документация по конфигурации Продуктовый магазин 5.2.1.54 с форматом 3 ЕГАИС. Поделитесь пожалуйста kramarenkoav@lenta.ru

----------


## 486

День добрый! Посмотри на первой странице в вечном архиве... только там до 40 дальше сам ищу

----------


## viss

> День добрый! Посмотри на первой странице в вечном архиве... только там до 40 дальше сам ищу


Присоединяюсь! Скиньте ссылку на Розничная торговля 5.2.1.54

----------


## sirek

Добрый день. Кто может выложить Штрих-М официанта версий 5.1.5.5.11 и 5.1.6.2 для платформы 8.2? Заранее спасибо.
можно на почту sirek@mail.ru

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый день. Кто может выложить Штрих-М официанта версий 5.1.5.5.11 и 5.1.6.2 для платформы 8.2? Заранее спасибо.
> можно на почту sirek@mail.ru


Проверяем почту

----------


## MrBlanki

> Присоединяюсь! Скиньте ссылку на Розничная торговля 5.2.1.54


Куда скинуть?

----------

486 (28.03.2018)

----------


## 486

486a@mail.ru

----------


## MrBlanki

> 486a@mail.ru


Проверяем почту

----------


## viss

> Куда скинуть?


viss1@*andex.ru

----------


## MrBlanki

> viss1@*andex.ru


Проверяем почту

----------


## MrBlanki

Штрих-М
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GedB/i89553NDc

----------

akw (03.06.2018), alex125it (29.03.2018), Rizarus (06.04.2018)

----------


## red75

Добрый день!

Как обновить конфигурацию ШТрих М: Розничная торговля базовая 5.2.1.20  до версии ПРОФ?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Добрый день!
> 
> Как обновить конфигурацию ШТрих М: Розничная торговля базовая 5.2.1.20  до версии ПРОФ?


через конфигуратор попробуйте

----------

red75 (02.04.2018)

----------


## red75

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлениями ( какие есть)
1) Штрих М: Розничная торговля (базовая) 5.2.1.20 до актуальной версии 
2) Штрих М: Розничная торговля (базовая)  5.2.1.20 до Штрих М: Розничная торговля (ПРОФ)  5.2.1.20
3) Штрих М: Розничная торговля (ПРОФ)  5.2.1.20 до актуальной версии

----------


## kapa16

Кто-нибудь может поделиться ключиком для Штрих М: Розничная торговля (ПРОФ) 5
karpov_pa16@mail.ru

----------


## kapa16

Кто-нибудь может поделиться ключиком для Штрих М: Розничная торговля (ПРОФ) 5
karpov_pa16@mail.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Кто-нибудь может поделиться ключиком для Штрих М: Розничная торговля (ПРОФ) 5
> karpov_pa16@mail.ru


У меня нет, есть на фронтол и далион если не ошибаюсь, да и Штрих-М кассир 5

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Кто-нибудь может поделиться ключиком для Штрих М: Розничная торговля (ПРОФ) 5
> karpov_pa16@mail.ru


У меня нет, есть на фронтол и далион если не ошибаюсь, да и Штрих-М кассир 5

----------


## MrBlanki

> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлениями ( какие есть)
> 1) Штрих М: Розничная торговля (базовая) 5.2.1.20 до актуальной версии 
> 2) Штрих М: Розничная торговля (базовая)  5.2.1.20 до Штрих М: Розничная торговля (ПРОФ)  5.2.1.20
> 3) Штрих М: Розничная торговля (ПРОФ)  5.2.1.20 до актуальной версии


А тут посмотреть?



> Штрих-М
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GedB/i89553NDc

----------

red75 (03.04.2018), Ukei (03.04.2018)

----------


## alex125it

> У меня нет, есть на фронтол и далион если не ошибаюсь, да и Штрих-М кассир 5


если есть на фронтол, просьба поделиться, заранее спасибо!

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый день!
> 
> Как обновить конфигурацию ШТрих М: Розничная торговля базовая 5.2.1.20  до версии ПРОФ?


Установи дистрибутив ПРОФ и через конфигуратор.

----------


## Rizarus

Добрый день! Директор озадачил обновлением Штрих-М. Никогда этим не занимался. Предполагаю что должна быть какая то подписка на обновления (типа ИТС в 1С). На сайте 1С древняя версия от 14 года. Подскажите пожалуйста как это дело обновить? Работаем с ЕГАИС. Привожу скрин текущей версии. Пр попытке обновится, перебрасывает на сайт с ошибкой "404"3.jpg

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый день! Директор озадачил обновлением Штрих-М. Никогда этим не занимался. Предполагаю что должна быть какая то подписка на обновления (типа ИТС в 1С). На сайте 1С древняя версия от 14 года. Подскажите пожалуйста как это дело обновить? Работаем с ЕГАИС. Привожу скрин текущей версии. Пр попытке обновится, перебрасывает на сайт с ошибкой "404"3.jpg


Просто скачать обновление и установить, на форуме есть обновление.
P.S. Либо не то обновление качаете.
P.S.2 Если есть лишнее деньги то берите подписку =)

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Добрый день! Директор озадачил обновлением Штрих-М. Никогда этим не занимался. Предполагаю что должна быть какая то подписка на обновления (типа ИТС в 1С). На сайте 1С древняя версия от 14 года. Подскажите пожалуйста как это дело обновить? Работаем с ЕГАИС. Привожу скрин текущей версии. Пр попытке обновится, перебрасывает на сайт с ошибкой "404"3.jpg


Просто скачайте обновление и установите через конфигуратор

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Добрый день! Директор озадачил обновлением Штрих-М. Никогда этим не занимался. Предполагаю что должна быть какая то подписка на обновления (типа ИТС в 1С). На сайте 1С древняя версия от 14 года. Подскажите пожалуйста как это дело обновить? Работаем с ЕГАИС. Привожу скрин текущей версии. Пр попытке обновится, перебрасывает на сайт с ошибкой "404"3.jpg


Скачайте обновление и установите через конфигуратор

----------


## Rizarus

Как обычно в 1С развернуть шаблон ? (скрин)4.jpg

----------


## MrBlanki

> Как обычно в 1С развернуть шаблон ? (скрин)4.jpg


А ТП у Вас базовый?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Как обычно в 1С развернуть шаблон ? (скрин)4.jpg


пишите на почту yurik_ageev@mail.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

Здравствуйте!!! UKEI
Вы можете объяснить почему не отправляются личные сообщения?
Выходит ошибка: *Parse error: syntax error, unexpected 'protected' (T_PROTECTED) in /var/www/ruboard/data/www/forum.ruboard.ru/includes/class_wysiwygparser.php on line 1765*

----------


## MrBlanki

> Здравствуйте!!!
> Вы можете объяснить почему не отправляются личные сообщения?
> Выходит ошибка: *Parse error: syntax error, unexpected 'protected' (T_PROTECTED) in /var/www/ruboard/data/www/forum.ruboard.ru/includes/class_wysiwygparser.php on line 1765*


ХЗ у меня все нормально

----------


## Rizarus

Теперь только завтра смогу посмотреть. А есть различие обновления базовой?

----------


## MrBlanki

> Теперь только завтра смогу посмотреть. А есть различие обновления базовой?


Да. На скрине у вас обычная, а вы скачали обновление для базовой

----------


## MrBlanki

У кого есть новые обновление от Штрих-М?
Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## fallen_priest

> У кого есть новые обновление от Штрих-М?
> Поделитесь пожалуйста.


Отмотайте 2 страницы назад

----------


## MrBlanki

> Отмотайте 2 страницы назад


Смотрю Вы умный, раз так то сначала посмотрите какие обновление вышли и когда.

https://kkm.solutions/novosti/lineyk...rsii-5-2-1-55/

----------


## fallen_priest

Обновление для Штрих РТ 5.2.1.55
Дистрибутив Штрих РТ 5.2.1.55
Дистрибутив Штрих РТ Базовая 5.2.1.55

----------

Grebennyk-B (06.04.2018), MrBlanki (05.04.2018), nikola03 (06.04.2018), Ukei (05.04.2018)

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Смотрю Вы умный, раз так то сначала посмотрите какие обновление вышли и когда.
> 
> https://kkm.solutions/novosti/lineyk...rsii-5-2-1-55/


Если Вам нужна помощь, пишите yurik_ageev@mail.ru

----------


## MrBlanki

> Обновление для Штрих РТ 5.2.1.55
> Дистрибутив Штрих РТ 5.2.1.55
> Дистрибутив Штрих РТ Базовая 5.2.1.55


Спасибо

----------


## nikola03

Спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля", релиз 5.2.1.54*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля", релиз 5.2.1.55*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.55*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ", релиз 5.2.1.54*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

akw (03.06.2018), Grebennyk-B (09.04.2018)

----------


## MrBlanki

У кого есть новые обновление от Штрих-М?
Поделитесь пожалуйста.

https://kkm.solutions/novosti/lineyk...rsii-5-2-1-56/

----------


## MrBlanki

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GedB/i89553NDc
Добавлено:
Розничная торговля релиз 5.2.1.55
Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ релиз 5.2.1.55
Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ релиз 5.2.1.56
Торговое предприятие релиз 5.2.1.55

Кассир 1
релиз 1.8
релиз 1.9
релиз 1.10
ОФД
Кассир 2
релиз 2.8
релиз 2.9
релиз 2.10
ОФД

----------

akw (03.06.2018), Grebennyk-B (11.04.2018), kotime (13.04.2018), Maksim-gl (11.05.2018), nikola03 (11.04.2018), Tokio78 (11.04.2018), Ukei (11.04.2018)

----------


## fallen_priest

Штрих РТ Базовая 5.2.1.56
Штрих РТ 5.2.1.56
Обновление Штрих РТ 5.2.1.56

Ищу Штрих Торговое предприятие 5.2.1.56

----------

Grebennyk-B (12.04.2018), kotime (13.04.2018), Ukei (11.04.2018)

----------


## MrBlanki

> Ищу Штрих Торговое предприятие 5.2.1.56


Так же ищу обновление для ТП

----------


## Alexsovkov

А есть у кого-нибудь правила для бухгалтерии 3.0.60?

----------


## MrBlanki

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GedB/i89553NDc
Добавлено:
Обновление Торговое предприятие 5.2.1.56

----------

akw (03.06.2018), Alexsovkov (12.04.2018), Bamsimus (13.04.2018), cda2001 (16.04.2018), fallen_priest (12.04.2018), Grebennyk-B (14.04.2018), kotime (13.04.2018), Tokio78 (12.04.2018)

----------


## kotime

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста Штрих-М Продуктовый магазин 5.2.1.56
vi.rus@rambler.ru

----------


## jordjick

Добрый ! Поделитесь лекарством для Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 или инструкцией по созданию эмулятора jordjick@mail.ru

----------


## GetPirate

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста лекарством для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие ПРОФ 4, для 1С 7.7. gameovertrump@list.ru

----------


## dakar1

А на синхронизатор 5 есть дамп?..

----------


## dakar1

На синхронизатор 5 есть дамп у кого-нибудь?..

----------


## Bamsimus

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, если есть, обновлением на ТП базовую

----------

Grebennyk-B (20.04.2018)

----------


## vks73

Доброго времени суток.
Может кто скинуть лекарство для "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ", релиз 5.2.1.54
mail: vks73@medicare.stbur.ru
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## Dim_116

Здравствуйте. Не подскажите как отучить штрих от жадности??

----------


## OLEG_B

Если Кассир 5 то пишите oleg.kak.oleg@gmail.com

----------


## MrBlanki

> Здравствуйте. Не подскажите как отучить штрих от жадности??


Так сложно купить за 5к?

----------

Alexsovkov (25.04.2018)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Народ, поделитесь с ТП базовая 5.2.1.56

----------


## Dim_116

> Так сложно купить за 5к?


Начальство оуказание провести тестирование и оценку Штриха. Но думаю оценку поставлю этому "продукту" минимальную.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Начальство оуказание провести тестирование и оценку Штриха. Но думаю оценку поставлю этому "продукту" минимальную.


Так на сайте попросите демо, у них есть такое. Кассир 5 можно смело установить там есть демо.

----------


## Ukei

> Скиньте, пожалуйста, промежуточные обновления Штрих-М: Магазин с 5.1.5.4 до 5.2.1.20, нигде найти не могу


 - В 1-м сообщении темы ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ смотрели?

----------


## Lexei90

нужен именно магазин

----------


## Alexsovkov

Есть обновы для ТП5 ПРОФ с 5.1.4.9. Но может вам просто сконвертироваться до 8.2 и обновиться до той, которая есть. Я не помню такого что нужны какие-то ключевые обновления

----------


## Ukei

> Есть обновы для ТП5 ПРОФ с 5.1.4.9. Но может вам просто сконвертироваться до 8.2 и обновиться до той, которая есть. Я не помню такого что нужны какие-то ключевые обновления


 - Выкладывайте, пожалуйста, если есть возможность.

----------


## Sheriff-73

Тестировал конфигурации от Штриха для клиента, сейчас возникла необходимость всё (конфигурации) снести. Как это правильно сделать, чтобы не сносить ось у клиента? Спасибо.

----------


## Alexsovkov

> - Выкладывайте, пожалуйста, если есть возможность.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/E8AF/xafezxZZk

----------

Grebennyk-B (03.05.2018), Ukei (03.05.2018)

----------


## MrBlanki

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GedB/i89553NDc
Добавлено:
Дистрибутив версии 5.1.6.4 базовой версии с ЕГАИС на платформе 8.2
Дистрибутив версии 5.1.6.4 базовой версии с ЕГАИС на платформе 8.3

----------

Dim_116 (07.05.2018), Grebennyk-B (05.05.2018), OLEG_B (05.05.2018), Sheriff-73 (10.05.2018), Ukei (05.05.2018)

----------


## MrBlanki

Поделитесь пожалуйста:
"Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.6.4"
Спасибо

----------


## renaterh

Добрый день. Кто может выложить Штрих-М официанта версии 5.1.6.2 для платформы 8.2? Заранее спасибо. Почта rf.hannanov@mail.ru

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый день. Кто может выложить Штрих-М официанта версии 5.1.6.2 для платформы 8.2? Заранее спасибо. Почта rf.hannanov@mail.ru


Тут смотрел?
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GedB/i89553NDc
и Штрих-М официант версии 5.1.6.2 для платформы 8.2 это бета.

----------

Grebennyk-B (16.05.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ с ЕГАИС", релиз 5.1.6.4*

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.1.56*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

akw (03.06.2018), Grebennyk-B (18.05.2018), Sheriff-73 (07.09.2018)

----------


## MrBlanki

Поделитесь "Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.6.4"

----------


## Tim-o-Xa

Здравствуйте. У кого-нибудь есть модификация ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ для работы с 18-значными штрих-кодами?

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Ребята выложите Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5 базовая версия) 5.2.1.57 у кого есть. Спасибо заранее

----------


## cda2001

Выложите, пожалуйста, Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5 5.2.1.57.

----------


## renaterh

Здравствуйте. Нужен дистрибутив Торгового предприятия версии 7.0.1.6. Можно в rf.hannanov@mail.ru ссылку.

----------


## MrBlanki

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GedB/i89553NDc
Добавлено:
Дистрибутив версии 5.2.1.57 Штрих-М: Розничная торговля Базовая версия

----------

AlandRus (24.05.2018), Grebennyk-B (23.05.2018), sasha2311 (23.08.2018), Ukei (23.05.2018)

----------


## MrBlanki

У кого есть Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5 5.2.1.57 выложите пожалуйста или на почту tp5_rabota@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

> У кого есть Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5 5.2.1.57 выложите пожалуйста или на почту tp5_rabota@mail.ru


 - В 1-м сообщении темы, ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ. Или ссылка на отраслевые у меня в подписи.

----------

MrBlanki (24.05.2018)

----------


## MrBlanki

Кассира бы релиз 5.1.6.4

----------


## renaterh

Нужен штрих ресторан back office 5.2.1.56. Емайл rf.hannanov@mail.ru

----------


## MrBlanki

[QUOTE=renaterh;501372]Нужен штрих ресторан back office 5.2.1.56. Емайл rf.hannanov@mail.ru

----------

akw (03.06.2018)

----------


## alexisxxx

ШТРИХ-М: Кассир, релиз 5.1.6.4 а для 8.1 можно?

----------


## cda2001

Не получается скачать, перезалейте, пожалуйста

----------


## cda2001

> - В 1-м сообщении темы, ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ. Или ссылка на отраслевые у меня в подписи.


Не получается скачать, перезалейте, пожалуйста.

----------


## cda2001

SX_TP_5_2_1_57_82_setup.rar

----------


## Ukei

> SX_TP_5_2_1_57_82_setup.rar


 - А в чем проблема?

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Ребята выложите Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5 базовая версия) 5.2.1.57 у кого есть.

----------


## bubba

Поделитесь Продуктовым магазином 5.2.1.57

----------

Ukei (31.05.2018)

----------


## o3ophuk

Коллеги, поделитесь, пожалуйста, штрих-кассир 1.10.05 или выше, если есть.

----------


## o3ophuk

Приветствую всех)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.57*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.57*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Grebennyk-B (04.06.2018)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Ребята выложите Штрих-М: (Торговое предприятие 5 базовая версия) 5.2.1.57 у кого есть. Спасибо заранее

----------


## bubba

Большая просьба к Ukei добавить в архив.

Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продуктовый магазин", релиз 5.2.1.57

http://transfiles.ru/mggat

----------

Ukei (04.06.2018)

----------


## bagulnik_81

Господа, а есть у кого розничная торговля 57? Если есть возможность киньте bagulnik_81@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

> Господа, а есть у кого розничная торговля 57? Если есть возможность киньте bagulnik_81@mail.ru


 - В 1-м сообщении темы смотрели?

----------

Tokio78 (06.06.2018)

----------


## bagulnik_81

Ссылки на вечный архив не доступны.

----------


## Ukei

> Ссылки на вечный архив не доступны.


 - Только что проверил, работает. Вот она: http://www.unibytes.com/folder/R_JPfYPQqnMB

----------


## bagulnik_81

Последний релиз РТ Проф 54, 57 так понимаю нет?

----------


## MrBlanki

У кого есть обновление на Штрих-М 5.2.1.58, поделитесь пожалуйста

----------


## MrBlanki

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GedB/i89553NDc
Добавлено:
Дистрибутив версии 5.2.1.58 Штрих-М: Розничная торговля Базовая версия
Продуктовый магазин 5.2.1.57
Обновление Продуктовый магазин 5.2.1.57

----------

akw (02.10.2018), bubba (08.06.2018)

----------


## MrBlanki

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GedB/i89553NDc
Добавлено:
Продуктовый магазин 5.2.1.58

----------

akw (02.10.2018), Ukei (08.06.2018)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Доброго дня, есть на форуме Герой который выложит Штрих-М: (Торговое предприятие 5 базовая версия) 5.2.1.58 !!!!!

----------


## true_tema

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, ключиком для Кассира 5 базового. volnet@ya.ru

----------


## vasyaww2

Приветствую, поделитесь последним релизом ШТРИХ-М: Кассир v1.10

----------


## MrBlanki

> Приветствую, поделитесь последним релизом ШТРИХ-М: Кассир v1.10


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GedB/i89553NDc

----------

Ukei (13.06.2018), vasyaww2 (13.06.2018)

----------


## OLEG_B

> может кто нибудь выложить дистрибутив кассира 5.1.6 базовый? без лекарств - просто дистрибутив. штрих скачать не дает, плати, говорит 5600 за три месяца поддержки, хотя купленная конфа


Неужели лень посмотреть посты выше 
Всем же Уважаемый MrBlanki даёт ссылку https://cloud.mail.ru/public/GedB/i89553NDc

Ссылка на пост https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post502498

----------

123123123123 (21.06.2018)

----------


## Ukei

> спасибо большое, но у меня не открываются вложенные сообщения. не могу понять почему


 - 1-е сообщение темы смотрели?

----------


## Алексей1973

скачал РТ базова 5,2,1,57 после обновления вылазит ошибка и прога не запускается почему?

----------


## Ukei

> скачал РТ базова 5,2,1,57 после обновления вылазит ошибка и прога не запускается почему?


 - Ключ есть? Требования к платформе выполнены?

----------


## mrRomka

> скачал РТ базова 5,2,1,57 после обновления вылазит ошибка и прога не запускается почему?


Ошибка какая вылазит?

----------


## mrRomka

> скачал РТ базова 5,2,1,57 после обновления вылазит ошибка и прога не запускается почему?


Ошибка какая вылазит?

----------


## OLEG_B

> спасибо большое, но у меня не открываются вложенные сообщения. не могу понять почему


А поподробнее

----------


## COnsu1l

Выложите пожалуйста кто базовую версию Торгового предприятия последнюю :blush:

----------


## Manhuntz90

Если что не кричите сильно может пропустил где..Может есть у кого отученные сборки ШТрих-М интересует ресторан фронт и бек...или может эмуль есть какой?

----------


## OLEG_B

> Если что не кричите сильно может пропустил где..Может есть у кого отученные сборки ШТрих-М интересует ресторан фронт и бек...или может эмуль есть какой?


Глянь в сторону продуктов Айко

----------


## mrpanch

Все приветствую!

Есть проблема - Штрих-М:Кассир 5 на 8.3 - "Не удалось получить файлы с ФТП". Раньше стояла 8.2, и все работало. Сейчас пришлось переустановить винду. Аппарат Колибри, Винда 10 на встроенной флэш.
Причем, отчеты отправляет, а справочники не грузит! в настройках все ок. Пробовал разные версии ExchangeMan.dll. Результат один и тот же. Как то раз справочник загрузился (не пойму как), после этого включил фоновой режим, адаптивный интерфейс... и дальше не знаю что произошло - перестал загружать справочники. Причем как через чистый ФТП, так и ФТП средствами 1С.
Есть у кого мысли по этому поводу?

----------


## OLEG_B

> Все приветствую!
> 
> Есть проблема - Штрих-М:Кассир 5 на 8.3 - "Не удалось получить файлы с ФТП". Раньше стояла 8.2, и все работало. Сейчас пришлось переустановить винду. Аппарат Колибри, Винда 10 на встроенной флэш.
> Причем, отчеты отправляет, а справочники не грузит! в настройках все ок. Пробовал разные версии ExchangeMan.dll. Результат один и тот же. Как то раз справочник загрузился (не пойму как), после этого включил фоновой режим, адаптивный интерфейс... и дальше не знаю что произошло - перестал загружать справочники. Причем как через чистый ФТП, так и ФТП средствами 1С.
> Есть у кого мысли по этому поводу?


А зачем фтп ? Сделай ЯД или маил диск и не мучайся

----------


## mrpanch

Немного не понял - каким образом на ЯД выкладывать? В кассире как то настроить?

----------


## OLEG_B

> Немного не понял - каким образом на ЯД выкладывать? В кассире как то настроить?


Если я правильно понял То тебе надо загружать справочник и снимать отчёт с кассы удаленно и ты пользуешься фтп?

----------


## mrpanch

все правильно

----------


## mrpanch

> Если я правильно понял То тебе надо загружать справочник и снимать отчёт с кассы удаленно и ты пользуешься фтп?


Да, все правильно

----------


## OLEG_B

> все правильно


Подталкиваю к решению Если мы установим клиент того же ЯД на компе товароведа и кассира и синхронизируем их что произойдет?

----------


## OLEG_B

Сам себе по ходу и отвечу Появится общая папка через которую мы и будем делать обмен Это как будто мы работаем в локалке Благо файлик обмена весит копейки и синхронизация идёт секунду А не как через затупочный фтп

----------

Grebennyk-B (19.06.2018)

----------


## mrpanch

> Подталкиваю к решению Если мы установим клиент того же ЯД на компе товароведа и кассира и синхронизируем их что произойдет?


Уже доперло )). Каталог обмена указать сразу в директорию ЯД! Спасибо, буду пробовать. Слышал, что какие то проблемы с тим, но по логике, и быть не должно

----------


## OLEG_B

> Уже доперло )). Каталог обмена указать сразу в директорию ЯД! Спасибо, буду пробовать. Слышал, что какие то проблемы с тим, но по логике, и быть не должно


Да ))) Вместо способы обмена FTP выбрать общие папки И указать общие папки (директорию яндекс диска)Ну а дальше по накатанной

----------

Grebennyk-B (19.06.2018), mrpanch (18.06.2018)

----------


## OLEG_B

И ещё самый распространенный вопрос как сделать так что бы администратор (а зачастую это владелец) мог подтверждать ТТН на алкашку удалённо (дома за тыщю вёрст) Ведь JaCarta находится в магазине на кассе а администратор лежит дома и пузо чешет Интересует ?

----------


## кнут

> И ещё самый распространенный вопрос как сделать так что бы администратор (а зачастую это владелец) мог подтверждать ТТН на алкашку удалённо (дома за тыщю вёрст) Ведь JaCarta находится в магазине на кассе а администратор лежит дома и пузо чешет Интересует ?


Кстати, было бы интересно узнать, кто какими решениями пользуется в этом случае.
В моей практике, обычно hamachi обхожусь, но это до 5 торговых точек. Что делать с большим количеством - без понятия. Внешних IP ни у кого нет.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Кстати, было бы интересно узнать, кто какими решениями пользуется в этом случае.
> В моей практике, обычно hamachi обхожусь, но это до 5 торговых точек. Что делать с большим количеством - без понятия. Внешних IP ни у кого нет.


одна сеть хамачи до 5 компов, так сделать много сетей и распределяй их, а что тебе мешает сделать VPN на рабочий комп?

Пиши в лк или на почту, расскажу как это все =)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Форумчане выложите Торговое предприятие Base 5.2.1.59

----------

Ukei (26.06.2018)

----------


## indemio

Ребята привет, ни у кого нет Кассира 1.10.0.9 ? Спасибо.

----------

vasyaww2 (26.06.2018)

----------


## Vihome

Люди добрые, поделитесь пожалуйста Торговым предприятием БАЗОВАЯ 5.2.1.59

----------

Grebennyk-B (28.06.2018), Ukei (26.06.2018)

----------


## Миркомп

А можно ШТРИХ-М: Официант 5-1-6-4 ?

----------


## vasyaww2

Кто-нибудь может скинуть чейнджлог на Кассир 1 начиная с версии 1.10.0.4 и по 1.10.0.9? Интересно, что они поправили.

----------


## Klen2005

> Кстати, было бы интересно узнать, кто какими решениями пользуется в этом случае.
> В моей практике, обычно hamachi обхожусь, но это до 5 торговых точек. Что делать с большим количеством - без понятия. Внешних IP ни у кого нет.


Dynamic DNS - использую www.noip.com . Одно неудобно на бесплатном аккаунте нужно ежемесячно продлевать действие услуги. Другие DDNS тоже еще хочу посмотреть.

----------


## кнут

> Кто-нибудь может скинуть чейнджлог на Кассир 1 начиная с версии 1.10.0.4 и по 1.10.0.9? Интересно, что они поправили.


Там основные изменения не в MD, а в ShtrihContext.dll.
Изменений много. Чейнджлог, к сожалению, не получить.

----------


## кнут

> Кто-нибудь может скинуть чейнджлог на Кассир 1 начиная с версии 1.10.0.4 и по 1.10.0.9? Интересно, что они поправили.


Там основные изменения не в MD, а в ShtrihContext.dll.
Изменений много. Чейнджлог, к сожалению, не получить.

----------

vasyaww2 (30.06.2018)

----------


## BIGfutt

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане.

Может есть у кого лекарство для РМК ШТРИХ-М: Кассир miniPOS (Win32) ?

----------


## BIGfutt

Добрый день, уважаемые форумчане.

Может есть у кого лекарство для РМК ШТРИХ-М: Кассир miniPOS (Win32) ?

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый вечер! Кто сможет выложить Обновление синхронизатор 5.2.2.6.152 и Обновление Штрих-М: Кассир 5: Версия 5.1.6.5 Базовая и стандарт. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## stone78

Кассир 5 БАЗОВАЯ ЕГАИС (5.1.6.5): http://rgho.st/8v4ydhLz6
Кассир 5 (5.1.6.5) двумя частями (7-Zip): http://rgho.st/6PZ96V4nk, http://rgho.st/85lCY9Qgl

----------

Baboser (15.07.2018), Grebennyk-B (03.07.2018), kimok1988 (03.07.2018), OLEG_B (03.07.2018), vasyaww2 (03.07.2018)

----------


## OLEG_B

> Кассир 5 БАЗОВАЯ ЕГАИС (5.1.6.5): http://rgho.st/8v4ydhLz6
> Кассир 5 (5.1.6.5) двумя частями (7-Zip): http://rgho.st/6PZ96V4nk, http://rgho.st/85lCY9Qgl


Спасибо А есть возможность для 8.3 ?

----------


## kimok1988

> Кассир 5 БАЗОВАЯ ЕГАИС (5.1.6.5): http://rgho.st/8v4ydhLz6
> Кассир 5 (5.1.6.5) двумя частями (7-Zip): http://rgho.st/6PZ96V4nk, http://rgho.st/85lCY9Qgl


Большое спасибо

----------


## kimok1988

> Кассир 5 БАЗОВАЯ ЕГАИС (5.1.6.5): http://rgho.st/8v4ydhLz6
> Кассир 5 (5.1.6.5) двумя частями (7-Zip): http://rgho.st/6PZ96V4nk, http://rgho.st/85lCY9Qgl


Большое спасибо

----------


## kimok1988

> Кассир 5 БАЗОВАЯ ЕГАИС (5.1.6.5): http://rgho.st/8v4ydhLz6
> Кассир 5 (5.1.6.5) двумя частями (7-Zip): http://rgho.st/6PZ96V4nk, http://rgho.st/85lCY9Qgl


Кассир 5 (5.1.6.5)  что то не могу извлечь

----------


## kimok1988

> Кассир 5 БАЗОВАЯ ЕГАИС (5.1.6.5): http://rgho.st/8v4ydhLz6
> Кассир 5 (5.1.6.5) двумя частями (7-Zip): http://rgho.st/6PZ96V4nk, http://rgho.st/85lCY9Qgl


Кассир 5 (5.1.6.5)  можно ли выложить. заранее спасибо.

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Да пипец какой то,жуть. Народ есть Т.П. базовая крайняя

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день кто сможет выложить Обновление синхронизатор 5.2.2.6.152. Буду очень признателен.

----------


## Gamachumba

Всем привет. Ищется эмулятор/лекарство для штрих Ресторан 5...

----------


## galina

Добрый день. Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением для Ilexx RT Front c поддержкой 54ФЗ ФФД 1.05. Видела вроде версия 5.1.5.22 или выше. Буду очень признательна.

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Люди добрые, поделитесь пожалуйста Торговым предприятием БАЗОВАЯ 5.2.1.60

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Торговое предприятие (базовая) tp_base_5_2_1_55_8_2  https://cloud.mail.ru/stock/7qTkjrdRGzD4m8nmEytn7oAr

----------

Ukei (10.07.2018)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Торговое предприятие (базовая) tp_base_5_2_1_60  https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CsqU/CUSyBCLpF

----------

Bamsimus (10.07.2018), Ukei (10.07.2018)

----------


## Ander916

А, кто может выложить обновление tp_base_5_2_1_60

----------


## Coul

Дистрибутив Штрих-М: Официант 5.1.6.4 есть у кого ?

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Так и с него и обновись tp_base_5_2_1_60

----------


## Ander916

Наша база была когда то дописана и  теперь проходят только обновления

----------


## nikita87

Поделитесь у кого есть конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля" с таблеткой.Заранее спасибо. kit799@gmail.com

----------


## lexa2412

Помогите пл., есть рабочая касса с 1с 8.3.10.2650 Штрих-М розничная торговля базовая, не могу на другом компьютере сконфигурировать базу с 1с, Установил 1с той же версии, штрих М розничная торговля 5.2.1.58. Пишет в низу поиск ключа, затем пишет (не найден ключ защиты программы), базу я скопировал сейчас на носитель, путь указал пробую на одном компьютере, со своей пустой базой работает не ругается, ни чего не выходит ,помогите разобраться.
shitov2412@yandex.ru

----------


## lexa2412

Помогите пл., есть рабочая касса с 1с 8.3.10.2650 Штрих-М розничная торговля базовая, не могу на другом компьютере сконфигурировать базу с 1с, Установил 1с той же версии, штрих М розничная торговля 5.2.1.58. Пишет в низу поиск ключа, затем пишет (не найден ключ защиты программы), базу я скопировал сейчас на носитель, путь указал пробую на одном компьютере, со своей пустой базой работает не ругается, ни чего не выходит ,помогите разобраться.
shitov2412@yandex.ru

----------


## stone78

Таки пишет же правду "Не найден ключ". А ключ на ПО от ШТРИХ-М имеется?
Он должен быть либо аппаратный, либо программный.

----------


## lexa2412

дык я ж к рабочей кассе подключаюсь

----------


## stone78

Казнить нельзя помиловать.
Вы, пожалуйста, ещё раз по пунктам опишите ситуацию. Иначе, из вашего мыслепотока не очень понятно что-где, как и куда вы ставите.

----------


## alexisxxx

Дайте ссылку на Кассира 5.1.6.5 для 8.1 пожалуйста

----------


## mrRomka

Всем доброго!
Выложите ТП5  5.2.1.60

----------


## stone78

Кассира 5.1.6.5 для 8.1: https://sendit.cloud/rnoxc6rxuscn

----------

Grebennyk-B (18.07.2018), OLEG_B (18.07.2018)

----------


## OLEG_B

> Кассира 5.1.6.5 для 8.1: https://sendit.cloud/rnoxc6rxuscn


А существует такая же только Базовая?

----------


## stone78

Кассир 5.1.6.5 Базовая с ЕГАИС: https://sendit.cloud/gpky70besdo4
Кассир 5.1.6.5 Базовая без ЕГАИС: http://www.unibytes.com/folder/GY-K_fH6WAIB

----------

Grebennyk-B (18.07.2018), OLEG_B (18.07.2018)

----------


## stone78

ТП 5 (5.2.1.60) для 8.2: https://sendit.cloud/d5d6oqze5oat

----------

DP_TM (23.07.2018), Grebennyk-B (18.07.2018), mrRomka (18.07.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.1.6.4*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ с ЕГАИС", релиз 5.1.6.4*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.1.6.5*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ с ЕГАИС", релиз 5.1.6.5*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.58*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.60*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.60*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.55*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.60*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Grebennyk-B (19.07.2018), stone78 (18.07.2018), Vihome (09.08.2018), Well_81 (10.08.2018)

----------


## My NIME

Поделитесь пожалуйста лекарством на РТ 5.2.1.60  aidar.hasanov@mail.ru

----------


## dakar1

Дайте ссылку на Кассира 5.1.6.5 для 8.3, пожалуйста...

----------


## stone78

Пожалуйста, откройте пост #951

----------

dakar1 (20.07.2018)

----------


## Алексей1973

ключ есть платформа 8,2 сейчас обновил до последней 8,2****не помню цифры конф.5.2.1.56 работает а 57 наверно нужно платформу 8.3?

----------


## Алексей1973

ключ есть платформа 8,2 сейчас обновил до последней 8,2****не помню цифры конф.5.2.1.56 работает а 57 наверно нужно платформу 8.3?

----------


## Алексей1973

> - Ключ есть? Требования к платформе выполнены?


ключ есть платформа 8.2 сейчас обновил до 8.2 последней конф.5.2.1.56 работает 57 не устанавливал может платформа нужна на неё 8.3?

----------


## dakar1

Может немного не в тему.... Кто-нибудь ставил под Кассира 5 ДТО 10 от Атола?.. Восьмой уже не катит, скидки в ОФД не передаются... У меня не получилось, касса с самим драйвером работает, а Кассир ошибку выдаёт..

----------


## xasasha

Прошу, выложите обновления для Конфигурации "ШТРИХ-М: Ресторан. Back-Office", релиз 5
в 5.2.1.54 очень много ошибок, 
крайняя текущая 5.2.1.60
Спасибо.

----------


## chekhovski

Обращался в техподдержку Штрих-М, драйвера Атол от 9.х и старше должны полноценно работать через БПО 2-2.
И встречный вопрос, кто может прислать обновление Кассир базовая 5.1.6.5? Скиньте если не трудно i-a@live.ru

----------


## chekhovski

Обращался в техподдержку Штрих-М, драйвера Атол от 9.х и старше должны полноценно работать через БПО 2-2.
И встречный вопрос, кто может прислать обновление Кассир базовая 5.1.6.5? Скиньте если не трудно i-a@live.ru

----------


## yurik_ageev

Народ подскажите как исправить ошибку:
данная библиотека есть
001.jpg

----------


## chekhovski

regsvr32 libipriv.dll делали?

----------


## yurik_ageev

ошибку выдает003.jpg

----------


## chekhovski

> ошибку выдает003.jpg


Если dll лежит в ExtFiles и все равно ошибка 1С то вероятно поврежден файл, можно попробовать взять его из другой версии

----------


## yurik_ageev

установлено 2 версии кассира, там такая же ошибка

----------


## DP_TM

Добрый день.
Последние обновления на Штрих-М: Магазин есть у кого?

----------


## DP_TM

Добрый день.
Последние обновления на Штрих-М: Магазин есть у кого?

----------


## DP_TM

> ТП 5 (5.2.1.60) для 8.2: https://sendit.cloud/d5d6oqze5oat


а обновление есть?

----------

Grebennyk-B (23.07.2018)

----------


## stone78

> а обновление есть?


Обновление до версии 5.2.1.60: https://sendit.cloud/s6tmgahrt58a

----------

Grebennyk-B (23.07.2018)

----------


## OLEG_B

> Всем доброго дня!
> Люди помогите побороть ошибку:
> Вложение 1899
> данная библиотека на компе есть, пробовал разные версии кассира, везде одно и тоже


Ответил на почту

----------


## OLEG_B

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/Lnr3/naxvMvqGq
Правильная библиотека с инструкцией

----------

Grebennyk-B (23.07.2018), Ukei (23.07.2018)

----------


## chekhovski

Добрый день, а есть у кого обновление до последней Штрих-м кассир базовая?

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день, а есть у кого обновление до последней Штрих-м кассир базовая?


 - См. ВЕЧНЫЙ АРХИВ в 1-м сообщении темы или у меня в подписи.

----------

Dim_116 (22.08.2018), Grebennyk-B (23.07.2018)

----------


## wlad82

Для изучения функционала нужна ломанная ШТРИХ-М РЕСТОРАН BACK OFFICE 5

----------


## Ukei

> Для изучения функционала нужна ломанная ШТРИХ-М РЕСТОРАН BACK OFFICE 5


 - См. 1-е сообщение темы.

----------


## My NIME

Добрый день. Пришлите пожалуйста, Штрих-М:Кассир 5 базовая с Егаис и таблеткой. Плиз! aidar.hasanov@mail.ru

----------

Ukei (25.07.2018)

----------


## MrPavlik

Просьба выложить обновление для Штрих-М: Синхронизатор версии 5.2.2.6.152. Спасибо.

----------

Ukei (25.07.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.6.5*

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Askara (02.08.2018), chekhovski (01.08.2018), deaman (02.08.2018), Grebennyk-B (30.07.2018)

----------


## nikola03

Добрый день!
Установлена Розничная торговля Базовая версия 5.2.1.56 для платформы 8.2
Пробовал ставить версии 57, 58, 60. При запуске выдает следующую ошибку:
{Обработка.ОбновлениеИБ.Мо  ульОбъекта(7059,90)}: Переменная не определена (ФорматДатыJSON)
						ДатаПартии_дат = МестноеВремя(Универсально  Время(ПрочитатьДатуJSON(Дат  Партии_стр, <<?>>ФорматДатыJSON.ISO)));
{Обработка.ОбновлениеИБ.Мо  ульОбъекта(7059,56)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ПрочитатьДатуJSON)
						ДатаПартии_дат = МестноеВремя(Универсально  Время(<<?>>ПрочитатьДатуJSON(Д  атаПартии_стр, ФорматДатыJSON.ISO)));
Есть какие нибудь мысли, уважаемые форумчане?

----------


## alexisxxx

Выложите еще где-нибудь там удалили

----------


## stone78

> Добрый день!
> Установлена Розничная торговля Базовая версия 5.2.1.56 для платформы 8.2
> Пробовал ставить версии 57, 58, 60. При запуске выдает следующую ошибку:
> {Обработка.ОбновлениеИБ.Мо  ульОбъекта(7059,90)}: Переменная не определена (ФорматДатыJSON)
> 						ДатаПартии_дат = МестноеВремя(Универсально  Время(ПрочитатьДатуJSON(Дат  Партии_стр, <<?>>ФорматДатыJSON.ISO)));
> {Обработка.ОбновлениеИБ.Мо  ульОбъекта(7059,56)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ПрочитатьДатуJSON)
> 						ДатаПартии_дат = МестноеВремя(Универсально  Время(<<?>>ПрочитатьДатуJSON(Д  атаПартии_стр, ФорматДатыJSON.ISO)));
> Есть какие нибудь мысли, уважаемые форумчане?


Есть предположение, что у вас настроен обмен с веб-приложениями. JSON - это текстовый формат обмена данными, широко используемый в веб-приложениях. Следовательно, есть предположение, что проблема, либо в файлах обмена, либо в настройках. Есть предположение, что стоит попробовать отключить данный функционал на время обновления.
Конечно, стоит уточнить какая у вас база: файловая или серверный вариант (MS SQL и т.п.)?
Ну и конечно, вопрос: какая платформа 1C с уточнением разрядности, а также делали ли вы стандартные процедуры Тестирования и исправления?

----------


## stone78

> Добрый день!
> Установлена Розничная торговля Базовая версия 5.2.1.56 для платформы 8.2
> Пробовал ставить версии 57, 58, 60. При запуске выдает следующую ошибку:
> {Обработка.ОбновлениеИБ.Мо  ульОбъекта(7059,90)}: Переменная не определена (ФорматДатыJSON)
> 						ДатаПартии_дат = МестноеВремя(Универсально  Время(ПрочитатьДатуJSON(Дат  Партии_стр, <<?>>ФорматДатыJSON.ISO)));
> {Обработка.ОбновлениеИБ.Мо  ульОбъекта(7059,56)}: Процедура или функция с указанным именем не определена (ПрочитатьДатуJSON)
> 						ДатаПартии_дат = МестноеВремя(Универсально  Время(<<?>>ПрочитатьДатуJSON(Д  атаПартии_стр, ФорматДатыJSON.ISO)));
> Есть какие нибудь мысли, уважаемые форумчане?


Есть предположение, что у вас настроен обмен с веб-приложениями. JSON - это текстовый формат обмена данными, широко используемый в веб-приложениях. Следовательно, есть предположение, что проблема, либо в файлах обмена, либо в настройках. Есть предположение, что стоит попробовать отключить данный функционал на время обновления.
Конечно, стоит уточнить какая у вас база: файловая или серверный вариант (MS SQL и т.п.)?
Ну и конечно, вопрос: какая платформа 1C с уточнением разрядности, а также делали ли вы стандартные процедуры Тестирования и исправления?

----------


## Spleh

Здравствуйте, лекарством не поделитесь для Штрих М Кассир 5.1.6.3 Базовая для 8.1.  Спасибо.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Здравствуйте, лекарством не поделитесь для Штрих М Кассир 5.1.6.3 Базовая для 8.1.  Спасибо.


Поделюсь, пишите в л/с

----------


## nikola03

> Выложите еще где-нибудь там удалили


Вот, сделал скрин.
Вложение 1909

----------


## stone78

> Добрый день!
> Установлена Розничная торговля Базовая версия 5.2.1.56 для платформы 8.2
> Пробовал ставить версии 57, 58, 60. При запуске выдает следующую ошибку:
> <Здесь было описание ошибки>
> Есть какие нибудь мысли, уважаемые форумчане?


Есть предположение, что у вас настроен обмен с веб-приложениями. JSON - это текстовый формат обмена данными, широко используемый в веб-приложениях. Следовательно, есть предположение, что проблема, либо в файлах обмена, либо в настройках. Есть предположение, что стоит попробовать отключить данный функционал на время обновления.
Конечно, стоит уточнить какая у вас база: файловая или серверный вариант (MS SQL и т.п.)?

Ну и конечно, вопрос: какая платформа 1C с уточнением разрядности, а также делали ли вы стандартные процедуры "Тестирование и исправление" / chdbfl.exe?

----------

nikola03 (03.08.2018)

----------


## nikola03

> Есть предположение, что у вас настроен обмен с веб-приложениями. JSON - это текстовый формат обмена данными, широко используемый в веб-приложениях. Следовательно, есть предположение, что проблема, либо в файлах обмена, либо в настройках. Есть предположение, что стоит попробовать отключить данный функционал на время обновления.
> Конечно, стоит уточнить какая у вас база: файловая или серверный вариант (MS SQL и т.п.)?
> 
> Ну и конечно, вопрос: какая платформа 1C с уточнением разрядности, а также делали ли вы стандартные процедуры "Тестирование и исправление" / chdbfl.exe?


База файловая, 1с 8.2 (8.2.19.130) х64. Тестирование и исправление не делал, ибо не знаю как.

----------


## stone78

> База файловая, 1с 8.2 (8.2.19.130) х64. Тестирование и исправление не делал, ибо не знаю как.


1.1. Платформа x64 не совсем удачное решение для использования с ТП 5, особенно когда используются устройства ввода-вывода (сканеры и т.п.). Также это может вызывать проблемы с обменами.
1.2. При настройке обмена c платформой 8.2.19.130 были замечены проблемы передачи данных между ТП 5 и другим ПО, например, тем же Кассиром и Официантом. Попробуйте использовать платформу *8.2.18.109 x32*. Хотя у меня работает на 8.3.10.2772 x32.
2.1. *Сделайте резервную копию базы данных*.
2.2. Проверка chdbfl.exe. Перейдите в место, где установлена платформа, например x64, C:\Program Files\1cv8\8.3.10.2772\bin\ найдите и запустите утилиту chdbfl.exe), выберите файл базы данных 1Cv8.1CD, нажмите Выполнить. Дождитесь результата выполнения утилиты. Посмотрите результат. Если всё хорошо, то будет сообщение: "Ошибок не обнаружено". Если будут ошибки, установите флажок "Исправлять обнаруженные ошибки" и запустите ещё раз.
2.3. "Тестирование и исправление". Запустите в режиме "Конфигуратор". В меню выберите "Администрирование" → "Тестирование и исправление". Не изменяйте никакие параметры, нажмите Выполнить с параметрами по-умолчанию.
3.1. *ФорматДатыJSON* - появляется в подверсии 57 насколько я помню. Эта переменная используется в функционале ВЕТИС-Меркурий. Проверьте, что у вас в базе в "Операции → Константы" на вкладке "Основные" отключен ВЕТИС (уберите флажок Использовать ВЕТИС).
3.2. Если у вас был включен функционал ВЕТИС, то скорее всего необходимо перейти в "Документы → ФГИС "ВетИС" (АС "Меркурий") → Оформление входящих партий" и проверьте как оформлены документы. Возможно есть документы с "неправильными" датами или "битыми". Пометьте на удаление эти документы и выполните удаление документов стандартным способом (вход монопольно, меню "Операции → Удаление помеченных объектов и нажмите последовательно "Контроль", подождите проверки, а затем "Удалить").

----------

Grebennyk-B (02.08.2018), nikola03 (03.08.2018)

----------


## Ander916

Надо ставить 8.3, было то же самое

----------

nikola03 (03.08.2018)

----------


## MrRork

Всем привет!кто может поделиться последним релизом ШТРИХ-М: РЕСТОРАН BACK OFFICE 5 (5.2.1.60) ?

----------


## stone78

> База файловая, 1с 8.2 (8.2.19.130) х64. Тестирование и исправление не делал, ибо не знаю как.


На официальном сайте ШТРИХ-М в описании к релизу 5.2.1.60 указано, что необходимо использовать платформу 1С не ниже * 8.3.10.2505*.

----------

nikola03 (03.08.2018)

----------


## deaman

> *Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.6.5*
> 
> Установка для 8.2:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


А, нет ли базовой версии?

----------

Grebennyk-B (03.08.2018)

----------


## Ukei

> А, нет ли базовой версии?


 - Попробуйте посмотреть в 1-м сообщении темы или в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ по ссылке на отраслевые у меня в подписи.

----------


## nikola03

> 1.1. Платформа x64 не совсем удачное решение для использования с ТП 5, особенно когда используются устройства ввода-вывода (сканеры и т.п.). Также это может вызывать проблемы с обменами.
> 1.2. При настройке обмена c платформой 8.2.19.130 были замечены проблемы передачи данных между ТП 5 и другим ПО, например, тем же Кассиром и Официантом. Попробуйте использовать платформу *8.2.18.109 x32*. Хотя у меня работает на 8.3.10.2772 x32.
> 2.1. *Сделайте резервную копию базы данных*.
> 2.2. Проверка chdbfl.exe. Перейдите в место, где установлена платформа, например x64, C:\Program Files\1cv8\8.3.10.2772\bin\ найдите и запустите утилиту chdbfl.exe), выберите файл базы данных 1Cv8.1CD, нажмите Выполнить. Дождитесь результата выполнения утилиты. Посмотрите результат. Если всё хорошо, то будет сообщение: "Ошибок не обнаружено". Если будут ошибки, установите флажок "Исправлять обнаруженные ошибки" и запустите ещё раз.
> 2.3. "Тестирование и исправление". Запустите в режиме "Конфигуратор". В меню выберите "Администрирование" → "Тестирование и исправление". Не изменяйте никакие параметры, нажмите Выполнить с параметрами по-умолчанию.
> 3.1. *ФорматДатыJSON* - появляется в подверсии 57 насколько я помню. Эта переменная используется в функционале ВЕТИС-Меркурий. Проверьте, что у вас в базе в "Операции → Константы" на вкладке "Основные" отключен ВЕТИС (уберите флажок Использовать ВЕТИС).
> 3.2. Если у вас был включен функционал ВЕТИС, то скорее всего необходимо перейти в "Документы → ФГИС "ВетИС" (АС "Меркурий") → Оформление входящих партий" и проверьте как оформлены документы. Возможно есть документы с "неправильными" датами или "битыми". Пометьте на удаление эти документы и выполните удаление документов стандартным способом (вход монопольно, меню "Операции → Удаление помеченных объектов и нажмите последовательно "Контроль", подождите проверки, а затем "Удалить").


Извиняюсь, платформа х86.
Все вышеперечисленное попробовал, но ничего не помогло.
Поставил 8.3.11.3034 х86 - все запустилось!
Но выдала следующую ошибку:
Не удалось создать объект "AddIn.Scaner45" для драйвера "Драйвер сканера штрихкодов". {ОбщийМодуль.РаботаСТоргов  ымОборудованием.Модуль(10083)  }: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (ЗагрузитьВнешнююКомпонен  у): Ошибка при загрузке внешней компоненты
Большое Вам спасибо за помощь!!!

----------


## stone78

> Извиняюсь, платформа х86.
> Все вышеперечисленное попробовал, но ничего не помогло.
> Поставил 8.3.11.3034 х86 - все запустилось!
> Но выдала следующую ошибку:
> Не удалось создать объект "AddIn.Scaner45" для драйвера "Драйвер сканера штрихкодов". <Здесь было продолжение ошибки>
> Большое Вам спасибо за помощь!!!


Данная ошибка говорит о том, что компонента не найдена или не зарегистрирована.
1 вариант.
1.1. Закройте все программы 1С.
1.2. Переустановите конфигурацию ШТРИХ-М. Нужно устанавливать из полной установки, а не обновления! На одном из шагов будет предложено указать путь к платформе 1С. Укажите путь к свежеустановленной платформе. Например, в моём случае это будет выглядеть так: C:\Program Files\1cv8\8.3.10.2772\bin\ ну или если у вас 64-разрядная ОС и 32-разрядная платформа 1С, то C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.10.2772\bin\. После этого должны автоматически обновиться драйвера и перерегистрироваться компоненты.

2 вариант
2.1. Закройте все программы 1С. 
2.2. Найдите драйвер Scaner1C.dll. Скорее всего будет находится в предыдущих установках 1С, в папке bin, либо скачайте по ссылке драйвер ШТРИХ-М версии *9.2.4.13* https://sendit.cloud/fzx7omunrlhl.
2.3. Скопируйте распакованный драйвер в папку C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.XX.YYYY\bin\
2.4. Запустите командную строку с правами администратора (нажмите *Пуск*, в поиске наберите *cmd*, на появившейся программе нажмите правую кнопку мыши и выберите "*Запуск от имени администратора*").
2.5. Наберите команду *regsvr32 "C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.XX.YYYY\bin\Scaner1C.dll"*, где *XX.YYYY* - номер вашей платформы. Кстати, кавычки обязательны, т.е. прям так и набрать "C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.XX.YYYY\bin\Scaner1C.dll", нажмите *Enter*. Если всё удачно, то будет сообщение, что компонента зарегистрирована.
2.6. Войдите в программу ШТРИХ-М ТП 5. Перейдите в меню *Сервисные обработки* → *Подключение торгового оборудования*, пролистайте до Сканера штрихкодов, и снимите-поставьте флажок Сканер штрихкода (драйвер компании "Штрих-М"). Если всё правильно, то появится сообщение об успешной регистрации компоненты.
2.7. Последнее. Если вы сканируете акцизные марки ЕГАИС "клавиатурным" сканером USB, то перейдите в настройки драйвера (значок ключ и молоток), затем в *Дополнительно...* и установите Время (Delta и DU) значения *250* или *350*. Таким образом можно избежать проблем с "несканированием" акцизных марок.

----------

Grebennyk-B (03.08.2018), nikola03 (03.08.2018), Ukei (04.08.2018)

----------


## nikola03

> Данная ошибка говорит о том, что компонента не найдена или не зарегистрирована.
> 1 вариант.
> 1.1. Закройте все программы 1С.
> 1.2. Переустановите конфигурацию ШТРИХ-М. Нужно устанавливать из полной установки, а не обновления! На одном из шагов будет предложено указать путь к платформе 1С. Укажите путь к свежеустановленной платформе. Например, в моём случае это будет выглядеть так: C:\Program Files\1cv8\8.3.10.2772\bin\ ну или если у вас 64-разрядная ОС и 32-разрядная платформа 1С, то C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.10.2772\bin\. После этого должны автоматически обновиться драйвера и перерегистрироваться компоненты.
> 
> 2 вариант
> 2.1. Закройте все программы 1С. 
> 2.2. Найдите драйвер Scaner1C.dll. Скорее всего будет находится в предыдущих установках 1С, в папке bin, либо скачайте по ссылке драйвер ШТРИХ-М версии *9.2.4.13* https://sendit.cloud/fzx7omunrlhl.
> 2.3. Скопируйте распакованный драйвер в папку C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.XX.YYYY\bin\
> ...


Спасибо Вам за подробные инструкции!
Все получилось!!!

----------


## Wlepa

Добрый день. Добавьте Штрих-М Бармен релиз 5.1.6.4

----------


## wlad0082

Скачал с вечного архива ШТРИХ-М РЕСТОРАН BACK OFFICE 5. При запуске требует ключ. Платформу 8.2 и 8.3 тоже качал из архива. Пробовал обе. Подскажите в чем дело?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Скачал с вечного архива ШТРИХ-М РЕСТОРАН BACK OFFICE 5. При запуске требует ключ. Платформу 8.2 и 8.3 тоже качал из архива. Пробовал обе. Подскажите в чем дело?


Нужен ключ для ШТРИХ-М РЕСТОРАН BACK OFFICE 5

----------


## wlad0082

> Нужен ключ для ШТРИХ-М РЕСТОРАН BACK OFFICE 5


А без ключа никак?

----------


## wlad0082

> Нужен ключ для ШТРИХ-М РЕСТОРАН BACK OFFICE 5


А без ключа никак?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> А без ключа никак?


искать лекарство или эмулятор, у меня нету

----------


## yurik_ageev

> А без ключа никак?


искать лекарство или эмулятор, у меня нету

----------


## demo123

Доброго времени суток всем... Поделитесь ключом для Торгового предприятия 5 / demowsg1@mail.ru

----------


## Ddenis1333

Есть Кассир 1.10.12 ?

----------


## SnowPhoenix

Здравствуйте!
Есть у кого обновление для розничной торговли 5.2.1.62 (проф или базовая без разницы обработку от туда нужна)?

----------


## igor30560

> Есть Кассир 1.10.12 ?


И мне нужен.

----------


## Bamsimus

Торговое предприятие (Базовая) 5.2.1.62_82

----------

Grebennyk-B (24.08.2018), Ukei (23.08.2018)

----------


## MrBlanki

Поделитесь пожалуйста с "Продуктовый магазин 5.2.1.62"

----------

Ukei (23.08.2018)

----------


## dakar1

Конфигурации работоспособные или всё равно нужен ключ?

----------


## dakar1

А есть у кого-нибудь синхронизатор? Работоспособный...

----------


## yurik_ageev

> А есть у кого-нибудь синхронизатор? Работоспособный...


работаем в локальной сети без синхронизатора

----------


## Tokio78

Добрый день.
Синхронизатор5 есть у кого-нибуть?

----------


## hiil

Доброго дня всем, есть возможность получить ключь от Торговое предприятие 5.2 8.3 и Кассир 5 на почту 	user.sz23276@gmail.com

----------


## kotime

Доброго дня!
Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией или обновлением конфигурации "Продуктовый магазин" и "Торговое предприятие" версии 5.2.1.60, 5.2.1.62
vi.rus@rambler.ru

----------

Ukei (01.09.2018)

----------


## yurik_ageev

Всем доброго дня!
Народ у кого есть эмулятор ключа для Штрих-М торговое предприятие 5, может обменяемся на эмулятор ДАЛИОН?

----------


## Tender83

Доброго дня!
Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией или обновлением конфигурации "Продуктовый магазин" 5.2.1.62
kip-vpu@ya.ru

----------


## kimok1988

Доброй ночи выложите Штрих Маркет Супермаркет для казахстана отученную от лицензии. заранее спасибо

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.6.5*

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.61*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.62*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.62*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

akw (02.10.2018)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.6.5*

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.61*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.62*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.62*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

akw (02.10.2018), AskaraS (03.10.2018), Grebennyk-B (04.09.2018)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Всем доброго дня выложите Штрих-М кассир версии 5.1.6.6 базовая на платформе 8.2

----------


## Gaponoff

Добрый день! Ищу оюновление для Штрих-М Кассира до 1.10.12, большая просьба дать ссылку, или кинуть на почту ne-god-nik@rambler.ru !

Заранее большое спасибо!

----------


## prime9

Добрый день!
Очень нужен Штрих-М официант 5.1.6.4 
Почта pekshev-89@mail.ru, спасибо заранее :)

----------


## Ильшаткин

Дайте пожалуйста обновление продуктовый магазин штрих-м. Очень надо

----------


## Ильшаткин

> Доброго дня!
> Поделитесь пожалуйста конфигурацией или обновлением конфигурации "Продуктовый магазин" и "Торговое предприятие" версии 5.2.1.60, 5.2.1.62
> vi.rus@rambler.ru


и мне пожалуйста, churichek@list.ru Спасибо

----------


## Gaponoff

Можно даже 1.10.09! Очень надо!

----------


## Gaponoff

> Добрый день! Ищу оюновление для Штрих-М Кассира до 1.10.12, большая просьба дать ссылку, или кинуть на почту ne-god-nik@rambler.ru !
> 
> Заранее большое спасибо!


Можно даже обновление для Штрих-М Кассира до 1.10.09, ну очень надо!

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Можно даже обновление для Штрих-М Кассира до 1.10.09, ну очень надо!


softofaq.ru там должен быть

----------


## OLEG_B

Установка Сопровождение Кассир 5  на почту oleg.kak.oleg@gmail.com

----------


## MrBlanki

Выложите Штрих-М кассир версии 5.1.6.6 на платформе 8.3

----------


## Hronos

Добрый день. Дайте ссылочку на Штрих-М Официант 5.1.6.4 1С 8.1 и 5.1.6.4 1С 8.3 Спасибо!

----------


## Hronos

> Добрый день. Дайте ссылочку на Штрих-М Официант 5.1.6.4 1С 8.1 и 5.1.6.4 1С 8.3 Спасибо!


Извиняюсь ошибся. Нужен Штрих-М Официант 5.1.6.4 для 1С 8.2

----------


## Bamsimus

Штрих-М:Кассир 5_1_6_6_Base_EGAIS_81 - тыц
Штрих-М:Кассир 5_1_6_6_Base_EGAIS_82 - тыц
Штрих-М:Кассир 5_1_6_6_Base_EGAIS_83 - тыц

----------

Grebennyk-B (12.09.2018), OLEG_B (12.09.2018), Ukei (11.09.2018)

----------


## Шухрат

Добрый день а есть Штрих М Кассир 5.1.6.6 обычный и ТП5 5.2.1.63 тоже обычная не базовая

----------


## viss

Выложите пожалуйста Розничную торговлю базовую версию  5.2.1.63

----------


## OLEG_B

Штрих-М:Кассир 5_1_6_6_82

----------

leska (01.11.2018), MrBlanki (13.09.2018), Tender83 (28.09.2018), Tokio78 (21.09.2018), Ukei (13.09.2018), Шухрат (13.09.2018)

----------


## MrBlanki

> Штрих-М:Кассир 5_1_6_6_82


а на 8.3 есть?

----------


## k6408

Добрый день, помогите найти обновление "Штрих-М: Розничная торговля, редакция 5.2. Базовая версия. обновления  (5.2.1.58)" и выше

----------


## OLEG_B

Кассир.v1.10.12.Update
Кассир.v2.10.12.Update

----------

Gaponoff (14.09.2018), Grebennyk-B (14.09.2018), igor30560 (14.09.2018), pvl57 (28.11.2018), Ukei (14.09.2018), vasyaww2 (01.12.2018), Шухрат (14.09.2018)

----------


## Gaponoff

Огромное спасибо! Правда после обновления, показывает версию 1.10.0.8

----------


## OLEG_B

> а на 8.3 есть?


Штрих-М:Кассир 5_1_6_6_81
Штрих-М:Кассир 5_1_6_6_83

----------

Grebennyk-B (17.09.2018), MrBlanki (17.10.2018), Tender83 (28.09.2018), Ukei (16.09.2018), Шухрат (16.09.2018)

----------


## Шухрат

> Штрих-М:Кассир 5_1_6_6_81
> Штрих-М:Кассир 5_1_6_6_83


Спасибо большое Олег. А Торгового предприятия 5 последнего нет для 8,2 и 8,3

----------


## OLEG_B

> Спасибо большое Олег. А Торгового предприятия 5 последнего нет для 8,2 и 8,3


Увы Я занимаюсь только кассиром и далионом упр маг

----------


## Hronos

Добрый день.
Очень нужен Штрих-М официант 5.1.6.4 6.2 и 6.3.
Спасибо.

----------


## dgalanov

Добрый день! 
Нужен плиз  
ШТРИХ-М Торговое предприятие 5.2.1.63-64 
Штрих-М: Официант 5.1.6.3-4 1С 8.2 
Штрих-М: Бармен 5.1.6.3-4 1С 8.2 
Спасибо.

----------


## dgalanov

Добрый день! 
Нужен плиз  
ШТРИХ-М Торговое предприятие 5.2.1.63-64 
Штрих-М: Официант 5.1.6.3-4 1С 8.3 
Штрих-М: Бармен 5.1.6.3-4 1С 8.3

----------


## pink_ok

ДОбрый вечер, если есть возможность пришлите лекарство на Кассир базовая с ЕГАИС 5.1.6.4 на archik.05@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

> Добрый день! 
> Нужен плиз  
> ШТРИХ-М Торговое предприятие 5.2.1.63-64 
> Штрих-М: Официант 5.1.6.3-4 1С 8.3 
> Штрих-М: Бармен 5.1.6.3-4 1С 8.3


 - ТП 63 есть в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ, в 1-м сообщении темы.

----------


## dgalanov

можно ссылку а то там 62 выложена

----------


## dgalanov

> - ТП 63 есть в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ, в 1-м сообщении темы.


можно ссылку а то там 62 выложена

----------


## dgalanov

> - ТП 63 есть в ВЕЧНОМ АРХИВЕ, в 1-м сообщении темы.


62 там лежит

----------


## Ukei

> 62 там лежит


 - Не там смотрите. Ссылка на Совместимо у меня в подписи.

----------

dgalanov (23.09.2018)

----------


## Vigoss

Добрый день.
Подскажите где взять инструкцию или почитать как ставить "Продуктовый магазин 5". Какие галочки при установке ставить или лучше снять.
И если можно., как обойти или отключить заранее лицензию на версию  5.2.1.56 или 5.2.1.58, либо другие последующие.
Спасибо. marina_dutchak@mail.ru

----------


## Vigoss

Не открывается ваша документация. Если знаете по пунктам можете так подсказать.

----------


## OLEG_B

> Так там ничего не будет. Ведь программа не устанавливалась. Чтобы установить надо знать какие галки ставить а какие убрать при установке, чтобы потом не просило ключ или лицензию.
> Что надо ставить ??
> 
> 1.Конфигурация
> 2.Документация
> 3. Драйвера оборудования
> 4. Ключ защиты SENTINEL
> 5. Ключ защиты ROCKEY
> 6. Ключ защиты HASP
> ...


Вы серьезно ? Убрать галки и думаете что всё запустится без ключа

----------


## Vigoss

> Вы серьезно ? Убрать галки и думаете что всё запустится без ключа


Да, серьезно.
Если знаете как поставить, лучше подскажите.

----------


## OLEG_B

> Да, серьезно.
> Если знаете как поставить, лучше подскажите.


Собрались ставить с официального релиза И хотите что б они сделали так что б убрал галочку и пользуйся ? Только ключ или эмулятор Ну или ищите программиста который шарит в программировании на 1С и плюс знает ассемблер

----------


## Vigoss

> Собрались ставить с официального релиза И хотите что б они сделали так что б убрал галочку и пользуйся ? Только ключ или эмулятор Ну или ищите программиста который шарит в программировании на 1С и плюс знает ассемблер


На этом форуме только официальные конфигурации, релизы ? Может знаете где или подскажите где найти ключ или эмулятор на "продовольственный магазин" ?

----------


## Tender83

Мужики, неужели ни у кого нет обновления на продуктовый магазин? Последнюю версию для скачки нашел 58, уже вышла 64! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть.

----------


## Vigoss

> Мужики, неужели ни у кого нет обновления на продуктовый магазин? Последнюю версию для скачки нашел 58, уже вышла 64! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, у кого есть.


Может вы поделитесь ключом или эмулятором ? на "продуктовый магазин"

----------


## Tender83

У нас лицензия куплена, только закончился период бесплатных обновлений.

----------


## VladimirXD

Всем добра, поделитесь эмулятором для Штрих-М Ресторан Back Office 5 
tehkompsk@mail.ru

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.6.6*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ с ЕГАИС", релиз 5.1.6.6*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.63*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.64*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

123123123123 (13.12.2018), ilya20000 (08.12.2018), Oloday (25.10.2018), АндрейМВ (07.02.2019)

----------


## fallen_priest

Коллеги, есть у кого Штрих РТ базовая и небазовая 64 релиз? Выложите пожалуйста!

----------


## dgalanov

Накати Торговое предприятие 5 сверху

----------


## fallen_priest

А что, так можно было? (с) Никакие подводные не вылезут?

----------


## Andrew1812008

Здравствуйте. Можно ключ на Кассир 5 без ЕГАИС версии 5_1_6_6_82. andrew3331982@gmail.com Спасибо

----------


## fallen_priest

> А что, так можно было? (с) Никакие подводные не вылезут?


Сам спросил, сам отвечу - не прокатывает накатывание ТП на РТ, при попытке обновления прога пишет, что "файл не содержит доступных обновлений" Так что если кто может поделиться 64 релизом РТ и РТ базовой, буду очень признателен!

----------


## viss

*Штрих-М Розничная торговля 5.2.1.64 (базовая)*
https://yadi.sk/d/wfX8xYI_xoNCFg"]https://yadi.sk/d/wfX8xYI_xoNCFg"]https://yadi.sk/d/wfX8xYI_xoNCFg

----------

alex125it (12.10.2018), Alexsovkov (11.10.2018), fallen_priest (12.10.2018), tatto (16.10.2018), Ukei (12.10.2018)

----------


## OLEG_B

Помощь в установке и настройке Кассира 5 oleg.kak.oleg@gmail.com

----------


## Александр I

Здравствуйте! если есть у кого вылеченный синхронизатор или ключ к нему, поделитесь плз!

----------


## iron_t

Всем добрый день. Скиньте пожалуйста инструкцию как обойти ключ активации Штрих М Розничная торговля 5.2 на почту iron_t@list.ru Спасибо большое

----------


## Vigoss

> Всем добрый день. Скиньте пожалуйста инструкцию как обойти ключ активации Штрих М Розничная торговля 5.2 на почту iron_t@list.ru Спасибо большое


Нет таких инструкций. Ключ вы никак не обойдете.

----------

iron_t (17.10.2018)

----------


## mrRomka

Всем доброго времени суток!
выложите Обработка информации об алкогольной продукции. Рекомендуется использовать поставляемую обработку перед построением алкогольной декларации от 64 релиза.

----------


## tatto

Добрый вечер!
Подскажите, пжл, дистрибутив платформы 8.3 с сайта 1С подходит для установки и работы Штрих-М Розничная торговля? Или у Штриха в дистрибутиве платформы свои примочки еще присутствуют? В таком случае, поделитесь, пжл...

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый вечер!
> Подскажите, пжл, дистрибутив платформы 8.3 с сайта 1С подходит для установки и работы Штрих-М Розничная торговля? Или у Штриха в дистрибутиве платформы свои примочки еще присутствуют? В таком случае, поделитесь, пжл...


Качай с офф сайта 1с, все норм работает

----------

tatto (18.10.2018)

----------


## MrBlanki

> Всем доброго времени суток!
> выложите Обработка информации об алкогольной продукции. Рекомендуется использовать поставляемую обработку перед построением алкогольной декларации от 64 релиза.


https://kkm.click/ЕГАИС_ПроверкаЗапо...анных.rar

----------

Grebennyk-B (20.10.2018), mrRomka (18.10.2018), Sanario (13.11.2018), Tokio78 (23.10.2018), Ukei (18.10.2018), кнут (18.10.2018)

----------


## 486

День добрый! А есть у кого Розничная торговля 5.2.1.60... Просто без БАЗОВАЯ или ПРОФ?

----------


## 486

Сори уже оказывается  5.2.1.63 вышла... Есть Последняя

----------


## iron_t

Только покупать?

----------


## MrBlanki

> Только покупать?


Купить базовую версию, стоимость всего 5к

----------


## iron_t

Прикол в чем, я в Казахстане живу. Для Казахстана подойдёт она? Или её нужно конфигурировать? Я короче далёк от этого)

----------


## MrBlanki

> Прикол в чем, я в Казахстане живу. Для Казахстана подойдёт она? Или её нужно конфигурировать? Я короче далёк от этого)


Пиши в лк

----------


## Bamsimus

Штрих-М: Торговое Предприятие (Базовая) 5.2.1.65
Штрих-М: Розничная Торговля (Базовая) 5.2.1.65

----------

Grebennyk-B (31.10.2018), MrBlanki (30.10.2018), Sheriff-73 (04.11.2018), Tokio78 (30.10.2018), Ukei (30.10.2018)

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый вечер! вышлите пожалуйста ключ для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5 на почту vskim@bk.ru. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Bamsimus

Добрый день! Может у кого есть ТП5  5.2.1.65? не базовая..

----------


## Avatar_101

Добрый вечер! вышлите пожалуйста ключ для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5 на почту Avatar_101@mail.ru Заранее спасибо.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый вечер! вышлите пожалуйста ключ для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5 на почту Avatar_101@mail.ru Заранее спасибо.


Если и есть у кого-то, то бесплатно это делать не кто не будет =)

----------

Sheriff-73 (04.11.2018)

----------


## Шухрат

Доброй ночи ребят есть у кого Штрих М кассир 1.10.04 в вечном архиве версия 1.9. После обновления не появляется доп окно с галочкой для работы с ОФД

----------


## Шухрат

на сайте штриха вроде даже есть версия 1.10.12

----------


## fallen_priest

> Добрый день! Может у кого есть ТП5  5.2.1.65? не базовая..


Присоединяюсь! Так же ищу РТ 65 релиз не базовый!!

----------


## zh051yr

Сбросьте лекарство плиз, ТП5 5.2.1.65 базовая. mn765796@gmail.com

----------


## bubba

Если есть возможность, поделитесь ШтрихМ Рестораном 5.2.1.65

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.64*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.65*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.1.65*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.65*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

123123123123 (13.12.2018), Bamsimus (13.11.2018), Grebennyk-B (13.11.2018), Pozetiv4ik (27.12.2019), Tokio78 (16.11.2018), Well_81 (25.12.2018)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Доброго дня народ, нужна помощь при обновление TP_Base_5_2_1_54_8_2 до TP_Base_5_2_1_64_8_2 через конфигуратор все прошло штатно без ошибок. запуск базы через предприятие вышла ошибка( на снимке). подскажите решениеIMG_20181113_170828.jpg

----------


## mehfk

Платформу обнови

----------

Grebennyk-B (14.11.2018)

----------


## technomaniak1

Доброе утро! Вышлите пожалуйста ключ для Штрих-М Кассир 5 на почту toni.ferman@bk.ru Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Uriel70

Здравствуйте. Можно ли выложить обновление штрих-м: продовольственный магазин от 5.2.1.56 и выше, или на почту yarskov33@gmail.com. Спасибо огромное

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Доброго дня форумчане выложите  5.2.2.01 (Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5 базовая версия)

----------


## Иен

Доброе утро! Вышлите пожалуйста ключ для Штрих-М Кассир 5 на почту kanevv@mail.ru Заранее спасибо.

----------


## HER

Доброго времени суток !!! Ищу обновление для "Штрих-М: Кассир", начиная с редакции 5 (Кассир 5.1.3.16).
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро! Кто сможет написать что нового "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир" 5.1.6.6?

----------


## kimok1988

"ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие 5" Куплю эмулятор

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день Поделитесь лекарством для Штрих-М ТП Prof 4.18 на почту HardsoftAstana@gmail.com.
Штрих-М.продуктовый магазин 5.2 есть ли эмулятор?

----------


## MrBlanki

> Доброе утро! Кто сможет написать что нового "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир" 5.1.6.6?


*Скрытый текст*5.1.6.6
Опциональная автоматическая выгрузка настроек.
Длина кода штрихода увеличена до 50 символов.
Форма отбора товаров переработана для работы на сенсорных экранах.
Добавлена возможность обновления веса каждую секунду с вессов OPOS.
Добавлена запись суммы выручки в транзакцию отчета с гашением для ККМ "БПО 2.2".
Исправлена ошибка при обмене по HTTP в фоновом режиме.
Исправлена ошибка подбора акцизных товаров из внутреннего отложенного чека.
Исправлена ошибка в модуле "Визуальный подбор кнопками" при выходе из группы товаров.
Исправлена ошибка учета скидки округления в сумме НДС при работе с ККМ Штрих-М.
Исправлена ошибка записи транзакций скидок на позицию в чеке возврата.
Исправлена ошибка выделения строк табличных полей на платформе 1С версии 8.3.12+.
Исправлена ошибка обработки координат нажатия мыши на платформе 1С версии 8.3.12+.
Документ "Списание ЕГАИС" - ошибка поиска производителя ЕГАИС.
Исправлена ошибка при открытии настроек экрана клиента АИ.
Исправлена ошибка неверного вывода параметра "Дата чека" при печати копии чека из отчета "Визуальное отображение чеков".
Исправлена ошибка неверного вывода параметров счетчиков дисконтной карты при печати копии чека.
Исправлена ошибка при открытии формы настройки комплекса этикетирования.

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.2.01*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

fallen_priest (20.11.2018), GrAn59 (28.11.2018), Grebennyk-B (20.11.2018), MrBlanki (19.11.2018), OLEG_B (14.12.2018), Tokio78 (28.11.2018), Well_81 (25.12.2018), Шухрат (20.11.2018)

----------


## Шухрат

> *Скрытый текст*5.1.6.6
> Опциональная автоматическая выгрузка настроек.
> Длина кода штрихода увеличена до 50 символов.
> Форма отбора товаров переработана для работы на сенсорных экранах.
> Добавлена возможность обновления веса каждую секунду с вессов OPOS.
> Добавлена запись суммы выручки в транзакцию отчета с гашением для ККМ "БПО 2.2".
> Исправлена ошибка при обмене по HTTP в фоновом режиме.
> Исправлена ошибка подбора акцизных товаров из внутреннего отложенного чека.
> Исправлена ошибка в модуле "Визуальный подбор кнопками" при выходе из группы товаров.
> ...


Доброй ночи а может кто выложить Кассира 5.1.6.6

----------


## Шухрат

> Доброй ночи а может кто выложить Кассира 5.1.6.6


Прошу прощенья я полистал и нашел.

----------


## Bamsimus

Торговое предприятие (Base) 5.2.2.01

----------

fallen_priest (20.11.2018), Grebennyk-B (21.11.2018), MrBlanki (20.11.2018), Ukei (20.11.2018)

----------


## Шухрат

> *Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.2.01*
> 
> Установка (пароль на архив - 1):
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


Может конечно Вы уже выкладывали, но всё же спрошу. А есть обновление ТП 5.2.2.01, а не релиз?

----------


## Ukei

> Может конечно Вы уже выкладывали, но всё же спрошу. А есть обновление ТП 5.2.2.01, а не релиз?


 - По ссылке Совместимо у меня в подписи.

----------


## sergik444

Вышлите пожалуйста ключ или эмулятор для Штрих-М Кассир 5 на почту 517576@mail.ru Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Шухрат

> Вышлите пожалуйста ключ или эмулятор для Штрих-М Кассир 5 на почту 517576@mail.ru Заранее спасибо.


вот все просят эмуляторы. А они есть вообще?

----------


## OLEG_B

> вот все просят эмуляторы. А они есть вообще?


Конечно есть Если есть физический ключ то и эмулятор сделать можно

----------


## fallen_priest

Штрих РТ базовая 5.2.2.01
Штрих Кассир 5.1.6.6

----------

Albashi (26.11.2018), GrAn59 (28.11.2018), Grebennyk-B (21.11.2018), nikola03 (26.11.2018), sakh1c (22.11.2018), Ukei (21.11.2018)

----------


## Svetlana1305

Здравствуйте, ребята, помогите! Подскажите алгоритм или действия по списанию пива в Штрих-М: Продуктовый магазин, версия 5.2. Почта Lana692002@mail.ru, спасибо заранее всем.

----------


## fallen_priest

поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлениями Штрих РТ (не базовой)

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро! Вышлите пожалуйста ключ для FRONTOL 4.9.9 на почту HardsoftAstana@gmail.com Заранее спасибо.

----------


## cfan

Здравствуйте, пожалуйста если можно, инструкцию на почту как обойти ключ конфигурации ШТРИХ-М: торговое предприятие, на почту: cfan@rambler.ru

----------


## viktor-s

Здравствуйте. Есть ли у кого вылеченная версия ШТРИХ-М: Мобильный учет?

----------


## kalashns

Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5.1 вышлите, пожалуйста, эмулятор на kalashns@mail.ru. Буду очень благодарен.

----------


## spotty666

Поделитесь Штрих-м 5 Продуктовый магазин 5.2.2.01.

----------


## Tokio78

Всем Доброго дня. 
С новыми акцизными марками на алкоголь какие релизы Кассира5 и ТП5 начинают работать?
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## cerg2313

Кассир 5.1.6.5 и выше, а  ТП 5.2.6.65 и выше

----------

nikola03 (29.11.2018), Tokio78 (30.11.2018)

----------


## cerg2313

5.2.1.65

----------

Tokio78 (30.11.2018)

----------


## dakar1

Приветствую всех... Подскажите нормальный форум по Штриховским программам... Оффициальный вообще какой-то тухлый стал....

----------


## rendam23rus

Пожалуйста поделитесь Штрих-м 5 Продуктовый магазин 5.2.2.01.

----------


## Alexsovkov

> Пожалуйста поделитесь Штрих-м 5 Продуктовый магазин 5.2.2.01.


больше 58 нигде нет

----------


## Tokio78

update
RoznTorg5_2_2_01_8
http://www.unibytes.com/3CgAW-6GYXELqw-Us4P3UgBB
ProdMag5_2_2_01_8_2
http://www.unibytes.com/8c11ep8WoG4Lqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

Alexsovkov (30.11.2018), Grebennyk-B (30.11.2018), MrBlanki (02.12.2018), rendam23rus (30.11.2018), Ukei (30.11.2018)

----------


## owerflow

В базовой ТП 5.2.2.01 есть ошибка - не открывается обработка снятия отчета отдела, ждем 5.2.2.02.

----------

Grebennyk-B (02.12.2018)

----------


## Redkiy

Скиньте пожалуйста может есть у кого наисвежайшие инструкции по ШтрихМ Продуктовый магазин 5.2 на amax1108@gmail.com

----------


## vasyaww2

Подскажите, как правильно обновить ТП 4 ПРОФ BASE с 4.19.07 до последней 4.20.06. В лоб не выходит, а апдейтер как-то не нагуглился.

----------


## yurik_ageev

Обновитесь через конфигуратор, только копию базы сделайте

----------

vasyaww2 (03.12.2018)

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Подскажите, как правильно обновить ТП 4 ПРОФ BASE с 4.19.07 до последней 4.20.06. В лоб не выходит, а апдейтер как-то не нагуглился.


*Обновитесь через конфигуратор, только копию базы сделайте*

----------

vasyaww2 (03.12.2018)

----------


## stas1308

поделитесь лекарством штрих м кассир очень срочно нужен или кк обойти ключь stas-ms2@mail.ru

----------


## Bamsimus

Добрый день. Есть у кого обновление ТП 5.2.2.02 (Базовая)? Исправили ошибку снятия отчета отдела..

----------

Grebennyk-B (03.12.2018)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Ребята подскажите настройки сканера DATALOGIC QD2430 для ТР_TP_Base_5_2_1_64  система и конфигурация видет его в настройках оборудования определяется как (клавиатурный) все Ок, а алкомарку не считывает

----------


## nikola03

> Ребята подскажите настройки сканера DATALOGIC QD2430 для ТР_TP_Base_5_2_1_64  система и конфигурация видет его в настройках оборудования определяется как (клавиатурный) все Ок, а алкомарку не считывает


Почитайте тутhttps://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....061#post505061

----------

Grebennyk-B (04.12.2018)

----------


## z2p18

Вопрос. Нужно ли обновлять конфигурацию Штрих М Кассир под протокол 1.05. Или все изменения будут на уровне дров, а на уровне конфы ничего править не надо?

----------


## nikola03

Нам ЦТО обновили до версии Штрих Кассир 5.1.6.6
Качнуть можно тут https://my-files.ru/mq7tmz

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Доброго дня. Есть у кого обновление ТП 5.2.2.02 (Базовая)?

----------


## dakar1

Коллеги, подскажите пожалуйста, Кассир 5 может работать с ДТО 10 от Атола?.. Проблема в том, что на 8-ом скидки в ОФД не передаются....

----------


## nikola03

Откат на 5.1.6.4 результата не дал.

----------


## Tokio78

Как вариант - в вкладке егаис Кассира нажать получить параметры обмена. У меня заработало после того как вручную dll сканера из старой версии перекинул.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Коллеги, подскажите пожалуйста, Кассир 5 может работать с ДТО 10 от Атола?.. Проблема в том, что на 8-ом скидки в ОФД не передаются....


Лучше спросить в штрихов.

----------


## dakar1

А алкоголь помарочно принимали?...

----------


## MrBlanki

> А алкоголь помарочно принимали?...


Да, принимали

----------


## dakar1

> Да, принимали


Во блин.... У нас ещё нет новых марок...Так, поигрались со сканированием, да и перекинули всё во второй регистр...В принципе продаётся и с 1-го и со 2-го...Техподдержка штриховская ничего не скажет, если нет проплаты за обслуживание... Форум дохлый....Кстати Кассир 5.1.6.5 и 5.1.6.6 не отрезает слип ЕГАИС на ФПринте 22 ПТК и мы укатились опять на 5.1.6.4....

----------


## MrBlanki

> Во блин.... У нас ещё нет новых марок...Так, поигрались со сканированием, да и перекинули всё во второй регистр...В принципе продаётся и с 1-го и со 2-го...Техподдержка штриховская ничего не скажет, если нет проплаты за обслуживание... Форум дохлый....Кстати Кассир 5.1.6.5 и 5.1.6.6 не отрезает слип ЕГАИС на ФПринте 22 ПТК и мы укатились опять на 5.1.6.4....


Ты мне в ЛК напиши что нужно у штрихов спросить, я у них спрошу тогда =)

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро! У кого есть обработки для Штрих ТП 5 ? и бывают ли обработки для выгрузки данных с УТП в ШТРИХ ТП 5? Хотим перенести данные с УТП в Штрих ТП5.

----------


## stone78

> 3 декабря нам привезли алк с новыми марками. На кассе пробил 1 бутылку, сканер прочитал марку. Версия кассира стояла 5.1.6.4. Вечером обновили на 5.1.6.6.
> Сегодня втемяшило проверить, а бьет ли новую марку новая версия. Нет, пишет "Неверный формат штрихкода марки". 
> Уважаемые УМЫ! Какие мысли на этот счет?
> Заранее спасибо


Можно попробовать следующее:
0. Проверить версию драйвера сканера Штрих-М. Рабочая: 9.3.1.27.
1. Переключиться в режим Администратора.
2. Зайти в настройки сканера ШК: *Оборудование* → *Работа со сканерами и ридерам* и → *Настройка*, далее выбрать сканер и нажать на кнопку "*...*" → появится панель управления сканером.
3. В панели управления драйвером сканера нажмите *Дополнительно* (если не активно, то уберите галочку *Устройство включено*) и в значениях *Время (Delta)* / *Время (DU)* поставьте значения *250* или *350* мс.

----------

gar0508 (24.03.2020), Grebennyk-B (06.12.2018), nikola03 (06.12.2018), Tokio78 (06.12.2018), Ukei (06.12.2018), Vihome (12.12.2018)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Проверино, настройки сканера _Время (Delta) / Время (DU) поставьте значения 250 или 350 мс_  по новым алкмаркам работает на 100%

----------

gar0508 (24.03.2020), Tokio78 (06.12.2018)

----------


## nikola03

> Можно попробовать следующее:
> 0. Проверить версию драйвера сканера Штрих-М. Рабочая: 9.3.1.27.
> 1. Переключиться в режим Администратора.
> 2. Зайти в настройки сканера ШК: *Оборудование* → *Работа со сканерами и ридерам* и → *Настройка*, далее выбрать сканер и нажать на кнопку "*...*" → появится панель управления сканером.
> 3. В панели управления драйвером сканера нажмите *Дополнительно* (если не активно, то уберите галочку *Устройство включено*) и в значениях *Время (Delta)* / *Время (DU)* поставьте значения *250* или *350* мс.


Именно так все и настроено! Проблема оказалась в сканере honeywell 1450g. Datalogic QBT2400 читает на ура. Сейчас решаем данную проблему. По факту отпишусь!

----------


## dakar1

> Именно так все и настроено! Проблема оказалась в сканере honeywell 1450g. Datalogic QBT2400 читает на ура. Сейчас решаем данную проблему. По факту отпишусь!


Странно... Вроде сканер такой всеядный...

----------


## nikola03

> Странно... Вроде сканер такой всеядный...


У коллеги в другом магазе аналогичная проблема!

----------


## stone78

> У коллеги в другом магазе аналогичная проблема!


Попробуйте воспользоваться руководством к сканеру (если у вас модель Honeywell 1450G USB):
* Отключите сканер от ПК (вытащив кабель) и заново его подключите. Проверьте сканирует ли теперь?

Если не получилось:
1. Скачайте документацию: URL="http://country.honeywellaidc.com/CatalogDocuments/VG1450-RU-QS.pdf"]http://country.honeywellaidc.com/CatalogDocuments/VG1450-RU-QS.pdf[/URL].
2. Распечатайте страницу 6 руководства и выполните сброс сканера по-умолчанию (отсканируйте управляющий ШК; при этом сканер просигнализирует об успешном считывании).
3. Распечатайте страницу 10 руководства и добавьте суффикс возврата каретки (будьте аккуратны и не отсканируйте лишние управляющие ШК; лучше вырежьте ШК).
4. Проверьте настройки в драйвере сканере (как было описано выше).
5. ПРобуйте.

----------

gar0508 (24.03.2020), nikola03 (06.12.2018)

----------


## nikola03

> Попробуйте воспользоваться руководством к сканеру (если у вас модель Honeywell 1450G USB):
> * Отключите сканер от ПК (вытащив кабель) и заново его подключите. Проверьте сканирует ли теперь?
> 
> Если не получилось:
> 1. Скачайте документацию: URL="http://country.honeywellaidc.com/CatalogDocuments/VG1450-RU-QS.pdf"]http://country.honeywellaidc.com/CatalogDocuments/VG1450-RU-QS.pdf[/URL].
> 2. Распечатайте страницу 6 руководства и выполните сброс сканера по-умолчанию (отсканируйте управляющий ШК; при этом сканер просигнализирует об успешном считывании).
> 3. Распечатайте страницу 10 руководства и добавьте суффикс возврата каретки (будьте аккуратны и не отсканируйте лишние управляющие ШК; лучше вырежьте ШК).
> 4. Проверьте настройки в драйвере сканере (как было описано выше).
> 5. ПРобуйте.


1. Сделал сброс
2. Добавил суффикс
3. "В панели управления драйвером сканера нажмите Дополнительно (если не активно, то уберите галочку Устройство включено) и в значениях Время (Delta) / Время (DU) поставьте значения 250 или 350 мс." сменил значения с 250 на 350
и, о чудо, ВСЕ ЗАРАБОТАЛО!!!
Спасибо за помощь!!!

----------

gar0508 (24.03.2020)

----------


## nikola03

Я так понял, что дело было в значении 250 мс.

----------

gar0508 (24.03.2020)

----------


## nikola03

Я так понял, что дело было в значении 250 мс.

----------

gar0508 (24.03.2020)

----------


## stone78

Торговое предприятие 5.2.2.02: https://sendit.cloud/b15p1ls2ddt7

----------

Grebennyk-B (08.12.2018), Ukei (07.12.2018)

----------


## Имя_Я

Пожалуйста поделитесь Штрих-м 5 Продуктовый магазин 5.2.2.02, а то в первой ошибка по проведения последовательности документов.

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Форумчане выложите Торговое предприятие 5.2.2.02(базовая) заранее благодарны

----------


## ilya20000

> Можно попробовать следующее:
> 0. Проверить версию драйвера сканера Штрих-М. Рабочая: 9.3.1.27.
> 1. Переключиться в режим Администратора.
> 2. Зайти в настройки сканера ШК: *Оборудование* → *Работа со сканерами и ридерам* и → *Настройка*, далее выбрать сканер и нажать на кнопку "*...*" → появится панель управления сканером.
> 3. В панели управления драйвером сканера нажмите *Дополнительно* (если не активно, то уберите галочку *Устройство включено*) и в значениях *Время (Delta)* / *Время (DU)* поставьте значения *250* или *350* мс.


Поделитесь пожалуйста версией драйвера сканера штрих кода 9.3.1.27, на ilya20000@gmail.com

----------


## stone78

> Поделитесь пожалуйста версией драйвера сканера штрих кода 9.3.1.27, на ilya20000@gmail.com


https://sendit.cloud/jyboxtine8f2

----------

ilya20000 (10.12.2018), nikola03 (17.12.2018), Tokio78 (10.12.2018), Ukei (10.12.2018)

----------


## fallen_priest

У кого-нибудь получилось скачать? Жму на данлоад, и начинается открытие новых окон с попытками установить аддоны в браузер. Ничего не качается (

----------


## fallen_priest

> Торговое предприятие 5.2.2.02: https://sendit.cloud/b15p1ls2ddt7


У кого-нибудь получилось скачать? Жму на данлоад, и начинается открытие новых окон с попытками установить аддоны в браузер. Ничего не качается (

----------


## OLEG_B

> У кого-нибудь получилось скачать? Жму на данлоад, и начинается открытие новых окон с попытками установить аддоны в браузер. Ничего не качается (


Отлично скачивается

----------


## Tokio78

> Добрый день. Есть у кого обновление ТП 5.2.2.02 (Базовая)? Исправили ошибку снятия отчета отдела..


http://www.unibytes.com/vfXap7tcpKMLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

Bamsimus (12.12.2018), Grebennyk-B (10.12.2018)

----------


## Tokio78

> Форумчане выложите Торговое предприятие 5.2.2.02(базовая) заранее благодарны


http://www.unibytes.com/vfXap7tcpKMLqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

Bamsimus (12.12.2018), Grebennyk-B (10.12.2018), Ukei (10.12.2018)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Крайняя версия драйвера сканера 1С штрих кода 9.3.3.2
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/CsqU/CUSyBCLpF

----------

stone78 (10.12.2018), Ukei (10.12.2018)

----------


## azamatrx

Здравствуйте. Можно ключ на Кассир 5_1_6_6_83, azamatrx@mail.ru
Спасибо

----------


## e.a.minakov

Народ поделитесь Штрих-М: Розничная сеть 5.2.2.02!

----------


## MrBlanki

> Во блин.... У нас ещё нет новых марок...Так, поигрались со сканированием, да и перекинули всё во второй регистр...В принципе продаётся и с 1-го и со 2-го...Техподдержка штриховская ничего не скажет, если нет проплаты за обслуживание... Форум дохлый....Кстати Кассир 5.1.6.5 и 5.1.6.6 не отрезает слип ЕГАИС на ФПринте 22 ПТК и мы укатились опять на 5.1.6.4....


Сейчас данный чек не является обязательным, задание на исправление у разработчика есть, но т.к. он не обязателен, то исправление может быть не скоро.
В настройках ЕГАИс можно установить флаг для отключения печати слипа ЕГАИС.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Сейчас данный чек не является обязательным, задание на исправление у разработчика есть, но т.к. он не обязателен, то исправление может быть не скоро.
> В настройках ЕГАИс можно установить флаг для отключения печати слипа ЕГАИС.


ЕГАИС. Официальный сайт Учебного центра "iВебинар". :: Информационное сообщение для организаций, осуществляющих розничную продажу маркированной алкгольной продукции.

Росалкогольрегулирование обращает внимание организаций, осуществляющих розничную продажу алкогольной продукции, что с целью уменьшения операционных затрат предприятий, внесены изменения в перечень сведений, содержащихся в виде штрихового кода в документе, выдаваемом потребителю при продаже алкогольной продукции (Приказ Федеральной службы по регулированию алкогольного рынка от 01.02.2018 № 30 "О перечнях сведений, содержащихся в штриховом коде документа, предоставляемого покупателю, о факте фиксации информации о розничной продаже алкогольной продукции в единой государственной автоматизированной информационной системе учета объема производства и оборота этилового спирта, алкогольной и спиртосодержащей продукции". Далее - Приказ)

Положения Приказа устанавливают перечень сведений для нанесения на документ выдаваемый потребителю при продаже алкогольной продукции при применении контрольно-кассовой техники аналогичный перечню содержащемуся в штриховом коде, наносимом на чек во исполнении Федерального закона от 22.05.2003 N 54-ФЗ "О применении контрольно-кассовой техники при осуществлении наличных денежных расчетов и (или) расчетов с использованием электронных средств платежа" (далее Закон 54-ФЗ). 

В этой связи, Росалкогольрегулирование считает возможным не наносить отдельного штрихового кода в рамках введения системы ЕГАИС и использовать единый штриховой код для ЕГАИС и ККТ.

Проверка факта фиксации розничной продажи по единому штриховому коду, будет успешно осуществляться в прежнем режиме через мобильное приложение Росалкогольрегулирования «Антиконтрафакт Алко».

http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Docu...01201804100020

----------


## dakar1

> http://publication.pravo.gov.ru/Document/View/0001201804100020[/url]


 А как же эту информацию соединить?...

----------


## MrBlanki

> А как же эту информацию соединить?...


Извиняюсь, не ту ссылку вставил
http://egais.ru/news/view?id=1542

----------


## necus

> Народ поделитесь Штрих-М: Розничная сеть 5.2.2.02!


напиши почту,  скину (лень на ФТП выкладывать)

----------


## OLEG_B

> Торговое предприятие 5.2.2.02: https://sendit.cloud/b15p1ls2ddt7





> вот все просят эмуляторы. А они есть вообще?


Установка :)  
ТЫК

----------

Grebennyk-B (15.12.2018), kozibon (15.12.2018)

----------


## somel

shamil17.07.2002@gmail.com  на эту почту тоже скиньте пожалуйста

----------


## Ander916

vostokproekt@yandex.ru 
 на эту почту тоже скиньте пожалуйста Торговое предприятие 5.2.2.02

----------


## siall

Есть у кого свежая 100% рабочая ExchangeMan.dll для Windows 10 64?
И инструция по ее правильному использованию, установке?

----------


## siall

Дело в том, что не могу настроить обмен по эл. почте  после обновления ТП до версии 5.2.2.02. Ранее все работало безукоризненно на 5.2.1.48 с ExangeMan.dll v.5.1.0.17. Сейчас вроде как прогресс срабатывает и пропадает моментом, нет, мол, отчетов в ящике, хотя на самом деле они есть...
 Процесс настройки подзабыл, там еще  ElevPrivService помню каким-то бокомклеится.

----------


## Tender83

Товарищи, поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылкой на Продуктовый магазин 5.2.2.02. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Есть у кого свежая 100% рабочая ExchangeMan.dll для Windows 10 64?
> И инструция по ее правильному использованию, установке?


У меня есть

----------


## siall

MrBlanki , на si-all@yandex.ru , буду признателен.
А у тебя самого в такой конфигурации (Windows 10 64) работает?

----------


## MrBlanki

> MrBlanki , на si-all@yandex.ru , буду признателен.
> А у тебя самого в такой конфигурации (Windows 10 64) работает?


Рассмешил прям меня :)

----------


## MrBlanki

> Товарищи, поделитесь, пожалуйста, ссылкой на Продуктовый магазин 5.2.2.02. Заранее спасибо.


У кого зарегистрированы программы Штрих-М на сайте kkm.solutions, те могу спокойно скачивать обновление на сайте бесплатно

https://kkm.solutions/blog/detail.php?ELEMENT_ID=366756

----------

nikola03 (18.12.2018), Tender83 (18.12.2018)

----------


## nikola03

Действительно теперь можно)))

----------


## siall

Вот и поделились бы ExangeMan.dll, либо хотя бы в каком разделе ее  вместе с документацией по настройке взять. У меня есть последняя версия 1.0.5.25. Подойдет?
 Кроме того, что зарегистрировать ее от имени администратора и кинуть в bin-каталог платформы 8.3 надо еще что-то сделать?
 При условии, что каталог БД ТП перенесен со всеми рабочими настройками на этот ПК.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Вот и поделились бы ExangeMan.dll, либо хотя бы в каком разделе ее  вместе с документацией по настройке взять. У меня есть последняя версия 1.0.5.25. Подойдет?
>  Кроме того, что зарегистрировать ее от имени администратора и кинуть в bin-каталог платформы 8.3 надо еще что-то сделать?
>  При условии, что каталог БД ТП перенесен со всеми рабочими настройками на этот ПК.


Я же Вам на почту скинул DLL файл

----------


## MrBlanki

> Вот и поделились бы ExangeMan.dll, либо хотя бы в каком разделе ее  вместе с документацией по настройке взять. У меня есть последняя версия 1.0.5.25. Подойдет?
>  Кроме того, что зарегистрировать ее от имени администратора и кинуть в bin-каталог платформы 8.3 надо еще что-то сделать?
>  При условии, что каталог БД ТП перенесен со всеми рабочими настройками на этот ПК.


Нужно проверить настройки. Тест подключение к серверу почты. Там же для этого все есть

----------

siall (18.12.2018)

----------


## siall

Ничего не получал, чесслово.
Продублируйте, пожалуйста.
Либо ссылку на облако.
МОжет за вирус посчитал?
ExchangeMan ранньше антивирус всегда обрубал

----------


## MrBlanki

> Ничего не получал, чесслово.
> Продублируйте, пожалуйста.
> Либо ссылку на облако.
> МОжет за вирус посчитал?
> ExchangeMan ранньше антивирус всегда обрубал


Отправил Вам на почту si-all@yandex.ru

----------


## siall

Еще момент:
 ТП 5.2.1.48 функционирует в 1С 8.2.19.130 ; и не хочет работать в лицензионной 8.3.13.хх (выскакивает станд. 1с-вское окно, мол, лицензия не найдена).
  ТП 5.2.2.02  не работает на платформе 1С 8.2, при запуске ошибки в коде (не "хавает" строки, начинающиеся с "#", ошибка сопроцессора. Обрабатывается успешно только в 8.3). Хотя архив называется setup_TP_5_2_2_02_8_2.zip... Ничего  не понимаю. 
 В 8.3.13.хх свежая ТП также  не запускается (то же окно с требованием ввода пин-кода комплекта).
 8.3.11.2867, 8.3.10.2667 - та же фигня.
 Только с 8.3.10.2446 запустилась успешно.

Скажите, кто "в теме", это я что-то не так делаю, либо действительно такая ситуация имеет место быть?
 В ReadMe нигде не нахожу требований к платформе .

----------


## OLEG_B

> Еще момент:
>  ТП 5.2.1.48 функционирует в 1С 8.2.19.130 ; и не хочет работать в лицензионной 8.3.13.хх (выскакивает станд. 1с-вское окно, мол, лицензия не найдена).
>   ТП 5.2.2.02  не работает на платформе 1С 8.2, при запуске ошибки в коде (не "хавает" строки, начинающиеся с "#", ошибка сопроцессора. Обрабатывается успешно только в 8.3). Хотя архив называется setup_TP_5_2_2_02_8_2.zip... Ничего  не понимаю. 
>  В 8.3.13.хх свежая ТП также  не запускается (то же окно с требованием ввода пин-кода комплекта).
>  8.3.11.2867, 8.3.10.2667 - та же фигня.
>  Только с 8.3.10.2446 запустилась успешно.
> 
> Скажите, кто "в теме", это я что-то не так делаю, либо действительно такая ситуация имеет место быть?
>  В ReadMe нигде не нахожу требований к платформе .


Напиши мне на ящик

----------


## MrBlanki

> Напиши мне на ящик


Ай я-я =)))

----------


## MrBlanki

Вышли обновление
Линейка ПО "Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5": Обновления до версии 5.2.3.01

----------


## OLEG_B

> Ай я-я =)))


Зато я сто в гору запущю его

----------


## jordjick

> Вышли обновление
> Линейка ПО "Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5": Обновления до версии 5.2.3.01


Поделитесь ссылочкой на обновление jordjick@mail.ru

----------


## MrBlanki

> Поделитесь ссылочкой на обновление jordjick@mail.ru


Так их можно качать бесплатно с офф сайта

----------


## jordjick

> Так их можно качать бесплатно с офф сайта


Ага отбой там и скачал

----------


## siall

Офф. сайт имеется ввиду https://kkm.solutions/lk/ ?

----------


## MrBlanki

> Офф. сайт имеется ввиду https://kkm.solutions/lk/ ?


Именно он самый =)

----------


## stone78

> Еще момент:
>  ТП 5.2.1.48 функционирует в 1С 8.2.19.130 ; и не хочет работать в лицензионной 8.3.13.хх (выскакивает станд. 1с-вское окно, мол, лицензия не найдена).
>   ТП 5.2.2.02  не работает на платформе 1С 8.2, при запуске ошибки в коде (не "хавает" строки, начинающиеся с "#", ошибка сопроцессора. Обрабатывается успешно только в 8.3). Хотя архив называется setup_TP_5_2_2_02_8_2.zip... Ничего  не понимаю. 
>  В 8.3.13.хх свежая ТП также  не запускается (то же окно с требованием ввода пин-кода комплекта).
>  8.3.11.2867, 8.3.10.2667 - та же фигня.
>  Только с 8.3.10.2446 запустилась успешно.
> 
> Скажите, кто "в теме", это я что-то не так делаю, либо действительно такая ситуация имеет место быть?
>  В ReadMe нигде не нахожу требований к платформе .


В описании к продукту сказано, что необходимо использовать платформу не ниже 8.3.10.2505.

----------


## stone78

> Так их можно качать бесплатно с офф сайта


Можно, но только осторожно!
Изменился механизм использования продуктов от ШТРИХ-М.
Там же на сайте есть видео: https://kkm.solutions/novosti/novye-...tov-shtrikh-m/

Начиная с версии ТП 5.2.3.01 внедрена так называемый механизм "Активация продукта". Как он будет работать в продуктивной версии - нужно смотреть!

----------


## siall

Блин...
Я понимаю, что безнадежно отстал от поезда, но может еще успею заскочить в последний вагон?..
 Вхожу там в свой ЛК, у меня там три продукта, но срок ТП истек.
 Выбираю продукт, скачать, и получаю:
"У вас нет доступа для скачивания данного файла".
Т.е. надо, чтоб Дата окончания техподдержки  не была просрочена, так?
 И что тогда поменялось в политике, так и было всегда?

----------


## MrBlanki

> Блин...
> Я понимаю, что безнадежно отстал от поезда, но может еще успею заскочить в последний вагон?..
>  Вхожу там в свой ЛК, у меня там три продукта, но срок ТП истек.
>  Выбираю продукт, скачать, и получаю:
> "У вас нет доступа для скачивания данного файла".
> Т.е. надо, чтоб Дата окончания техподдержки  не была просрочена, так?
>  И что тогда поменялось в политике, так и было всегда?


У меня везде сроки истекли но я спокойно скачиваю

----------


## siall

Волшебство...
Ладно, позже попробую с другим браузером + перезагрузка ПК и мозга...

----------


## Lexei90

Поделитесь кто-нибудь ТП5 и магазин 5.2.3.01

----------


## MrBlanki

> Поделитесь кто-нибудь ТП5 и магазин 5.2.3.01


У кого зарегистрированы программы Штрих-М на сайте kkm.solutions, те могу спокойно скачивать обновление на сайте бесплатно

https://kkm.solutions/blog/detail.php?ELEMENT_ID=366756

----------

Grebennyk-B (19.12.2018)

----------


## Kamtsius

Здравствуйте. Можно ключ на Кассир 5_1_6_6_83, Aisen@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо

----------


## Kamtsius

> Здравствуйте. Можно ключ на Кассир 5_1_6_6_83, Aisen@mail.ru
> Заранее спасибо


Ошибочка AisenP@mail.ru

----------


## MrBlanki

> Ошибочка AisenP@mail.ru


А не проще купить за 5к?

----------


## dakar1

Никто не сталкивался в версии ТП 5.2.3.01 не печатаются ценники?...
Пишет вот такую бяку:
{ОбщийМодуль.глПроведениеД  окументов.Модуль(4121)}: Тип не определен (ДокументСсылка.ПечатьЦенн  иков)
		ЭтоСсылка = (	ТипЗнч(ОбъектИлиСсылка) = Тип("ДокументСсылка." + ОбъектИлиСсылка.Метаданны  ().Имя)	);

----------


## dakar1

Меня смущают пробелы в словах Документы и Ценников...

----------


## MrBlanki

> Никто не сталкивался в версии ТП 5.2.3.01 не печатаются ценники?...
> Пишет вот такую бяку:
> {ОбщийМодуль.глПроведениеД  окументов.Модуль(4121)}: Тип не определен (ДокументСсылка.ПечатьЦенн  иков)
> 		ЭтоСсылка = (	ТипЗнч(ОбъектИлиСсылка) = Тип("ДокументСсылка." + ОбъектИлиСсылка.Метаданны  ().Имя)	);


У меня во всех база все норм работает.

----------


## Bamsimus

Только что проверил на ТП 5.2.3.01. Ценники и этикетки нормально печатаются.. Но у меня ПРОФ. Не базовая

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.2.01*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.2.02*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.2.01*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.2.02*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## nikola03

> Никто не сталкивался в версии ТП 5.2.3.01 не печатаются ценники?...
> Пишет вот такую бяку:
> {ОбщийМодуль.глПроведениеД  окументов.Модуль(4121)}: Тип не определен (ДокументСсылка.ПечатьЦенн  иков)
> 		ЭтоСсылка = (	ТипЗнч(ОбъектИлиСсылка) = Тип("ДокументСсылка." + ОбъектИлиСсылка.Метаданны  ().Имя)	);


А раньше нормально печатались?

----------


## nikola03

Добрый день, дорогие форумчане!
У соседей, так сказать, имеется проблема. Приходит алкоголь с новыми марками, а в командной панели "Акцизные марки" отсутствует данный значек (во вложении скрин с нашей накладной и он там есть). Соответственно, они не могут просканировать АМ, чтобы появилась зеленая галочка. Есть у кого-то мысли, что данный значек значит и в чем может быть проблема. А то вдруг у нас такая фигня будет)))
Скриншот 20.12.2018 14-30-23-258.jpg

----------


## nikola03

> Никто не сталкивался в версии ТП 5.2.3.01 не печатаются ценники?...
> Пишет вот такую бяку:
> {ОбщийМодуль.глПроведениеД  окументов.Модуль(4121)}: Тип не определен (ДокументСсылка.ПечатьЦенн  иков)
> 		ЭтоСсылка = (	ТипЗнч(ОбъектИлиСсылка) = Тип("ДокументСсылка." + ОбъектИлиСсылка.Метаданны  ().Имя)	);


А раньше печатало?

----------


## nikola03

> Можно, но только осторожно!
> Изменился механизм использования продуктов от ШТРИХ-М.
> Там же на сайте есть видео: https://kkm.solutions/novosti/novye-...tov-shtrikh-m/
> 
> Начиная с версии ТП 5.2.3.01 внедрена так называемый механизм "Активация продукта". Как он будет работать в продуктивной версии - нужно смотреть!


Активация продукта - чтобы это значило??? А еще какая-то подписка у них в описании к продукту.

----------


## o3ophuk

Коллеги, всех приветствую.
Прошу выслать ключ или эмуль для ТП 5.2.1.11 версия ПРОФ на почту o3ophuk_1@mail.ru
Заранее благодарен.

----------


## stone78

> Активация продукта - чтобы это значило??? А еще какая-то подписка у них в описании к продукту.


Посмотрите видео: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu_n...ature=youtu.be

Грубо "в двух словах": чтобы обновить (релиз) нужно будет купить подписку, либо на календарный год, либо единоразово. И теперь недостаточно скачать релиз/обновление, а необходимо дополнительно указать код активации обновления. Эта активация будет связываться с их серверами и проверять действительно ли у вас есть право обновляться.

----------

nikola03 (20.12.2018)

----------


## dakar1

> Только что проверил на ТП 5.2.3.01. Ценники и этикетки нормально печатаются.. Но у меня ПРОФ. Не базовая


У нас тоже не базовая, а с ценниками такая вот беда.... Откатились на 5.2.2.02 и всё заработало....

----------


## dakar1

> Посмотрите видео: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu_n...ature=youtu.be
> 
> Грубо "в двух словах": чтобы обновить (релиз) нужно будет купить подписку, либо на календарный год, либо единоразово. И теперь недостаточно скачать релиз/обновление, а необходимо дополнительно указать код активации обновления. Эта активация будет связываться с их серверами и проверять действительно ли у вас есть право обновляться.


Подписку не покупал принципиально... Но ключ ТП5 три года назад был зарегистрирован на сайте штриха... Теперь новый релиз скачивается и регистрируется нормально, с проверкой ключа... Раньше доступ к скачиванию был закрыт, нужна была подписка за конские деньги.....

----------


## MrBlanki

> У нас тоже не базовая, а с ценниками такая вот беда.... Откатились на 5.2.2.02 и всё заработало....


Все везде работает отлично, хоть основная поставка хоть базовая.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый день, дорогие форумчане!
> У соседей, так сказать, имеется проблема. Приходит алкоголь с новыми марками, а в командной панели "Акцизные марки" отсутствует данный значек (во вложении скрин с нашей накладной и он там есть). Соответственно, они не могут просканировать АМ, чтобы появилась зеленая галочка. Есть у кого-то мысли, что данный значек значит и в чем может быть проблема. А то вдруг у нас такая фигня будет)))
> Вложение 2028


Все нормально работает. Лично проверял, и на данный момент везде все работает.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Вот и поделились бы ExangeMan.dll, либо хотя бы в каком разделе ее  вместе с документацией по настройке взять. У меня есть последняя версия 1.0.5.25. Подойдет?
>  Кроме того, что зарегистрировать ее от имени администратора и кинуть в bin-каталог платформы 8.3 надо еще что-то сделать?
>  При условии, что каталог БД ТП перенесен со всеми рабочими настройками на этот ПК.


Пожалуйста то что у тебя все работает теперь прекрасно =))

----------


## vasiliy_09_05

Доброго времени суток Дамы и Господа.
Ни у кого нет отученной от жадности ШТРИХ-М: Мобильный учет или иной программы для ТСД с возможностью печати на мобильном принтере этикеток.
Был бы очень благодарен :)

----------


## Алексей89_1

Подскажите, что за ситуация с этими пин-кодами активации, чем отличается обновление (бесплатное) от релиза (платного)? Сейчас надо обновлять ПО (используем Кассир 5) и не понятно надо покупать или будет достаточно просто обновление поставить как обычно?

----------


## nikola03

> Подскажите, что за ситуация с этими пин-кодами активации, чем отличается обновление (бесплатное) от релиза (платного)? Сейчас надо обновлять ПО (используем Кассир 5) и не понятно надо покупать или будет достаточно просто обновление поставить как обычно?


В двух словах
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post514920

----------


## nikola03

Как нам сказал админ из ЦТО: "Готовьте 1,5к на каждый год + обновить сам регистратор (ККМ) 2к!"

----------


## MrBlanki

> Как нам сказал админ из ЦТО: "Готовьте 1,5к на каждый год + обновить сам регистратор (ККМ) 2к!"


Ну нормально же. за 1 ККТ 2к в год + работа =)

Дешевле только самому делать =_=

----------


## nikola03

Кстати, господа! Кто-нибудь пробовал через функционал РТ 5 БАЗОВАЯ меркурием пользоваться?

----------


## nikola03

> Ну нормально же. за 1 ККТ 2к в год + работа =)
> 
> Дешевле только самому делать =_=


Я так понял, что это с учетом работы:)

----------


## MrBlanki

> Я так понял, что это с учетом работы:)


без, так как сама прошивка стоит 2к

----------


## leska

Штрих кассир 1.10.12 не считывает новые акцизные марки алкоголя. Кто-нибудь может поделиться рабочим обновлением (.md) с поддержкой новых акцизок алкоголя?

----------


## MrBlanki

> Штрих кассир 1.10.12 не считывает новые акцизные марки алкоголя. Кто-нибудь может поделиться рабочим обновлением (.md) с поддержкой новых акцизок алкоголя?


А есть инфа что старый кассир будет работать с новыми марками?
То что снимают с поддержки есть инфа.

----------

leska (26.12.2018)

----------


## leska

Цитата с форума штриховского от одного пользователя
Сегодня проверил. После такой последовательности действий водка с новой акцизной маркой пробилась:

В обработке "ВводМарки", в процедуре "ВводЗначения" заменить
Если СтрДлина(Значение)<>68 Тогда
на 
Если НЕ ((СтрДлина(Значение)=68) ИЛИ (СтрДлина(Значение)=150)) Тогда

и в справочниках: "ТранзакцииЕГАИС" и "ВремТранзакцииЕГАИС" увеличить длину поля "Марка" до 150

В глобальном модуле, в функции "СтрокаДляЕГАИС", первой строкой записать
Марка=СокрЛП(Марка);

p.s.
У меня не получается  увеличить длину поля "Марка" до 150.

----------


## leska

и при пробитии не пробился чек.

----------


## MrBlanki

> и при пробитии не пробился чек.


Скорее всего старый кассир не работает с новыми марками

----------


## MrBlanki

> Штрих кассир 1.10.12 не считывает новые акцизные марки алкоголя. Кто-нибудь может поделиться рабочим обновлением (.md) с поддержкой новых акцизок алкоголя?


Старый кассир работает с новыми марками? =)
ответ от штриха:
Нет, конечно)

----------


## leska

Тупанула, перенервничала, этот код работает с новыми акцизками.
Штрих кассир 1.10 Спасибо

----------


## Tezka99

Здравствуйте. Можно ключ на Кассир 5_1_6_6_83, Tezka99@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо

ПС: Куплено 13 лицензий базовых (до меня). Из-за проблем с базами и виндой все установки закончились. Жаба душит покупать еще, у нас всего 9 магазинов...

----------


## MrBlanki

> Здравствуйте. Можно ключ на Кассир 5_1_6_6_83, Tezka99@mail.ru
> Заранее спасибо
> 
> ПС: Куплено 13 лицензий базовых (до меня). Из-за проблем с базами и виндой все установки закончились. Жаба душит покупать еще, у нас всего 9 магазинов...


А как же повторно активировать?

"1С:Базовая версия" позволяет получить до трех лицензий.

----------


## Tezka99

Да,  при последней настройке оказалось только 3 свободных ключа. 1 на одном и 2 на другом ПИНе.
Мне сказали что можно восстановить их, буду пробовать писать письмо в Штрих...

----------


## MrBlanki

> Да,  при последней настройке оказалось только 3 свободных ключа. 1 на одном и 2 на другом ПИНе.
> Мне сказали что можно восстановить их, буду пробовать писать письмо в Штрих...


Как я помню надо писать в 1С

----------


## kimok1988

Shtrih.jpg
Добрый день. Кто может выложить новые правила обмена Торговое Предприятие 5 для Бухгалтерия Для Казахстана 3.0

----------


## kimok1988

Shtrih.png
Добрый день. Кто может выложить новые правила обмена Торговое Предприятие 5 для Бухгалтерия Для Казахстана 3.0

----------


## OLEG_B

> Shtrih.png
> Добрый день. Кто может выложить новые правила обмена Торговое Предприятие 5 для Бухгалтерия Для Казахстана 3.0


Не мог позвонить? 
https://dropmefiles.com/ssMRp

----------


## kimok1988

> Не мог позвонить? 
> https://dropmefiles.com/ssMRp


Да что то замотался)

----------


## Mario34

Как вылечить синхронизатор 5?.... Marioip@mail.ru .......

----------


## leska

[QUOTE=Grebennyk-B;513181]Крайняя версия драйвера сканера 1С штрих кода 9.3.3.2
  ссылка не работает. Прошу Вас, можете скинуть на lzelen@yandex.ru ?

----------


## Grebennyk-B

лови на почте

----------


## Grebennyk-B

[QUOTE=leska;520133]


> Крайняя версия драйвера сканера 1С штрих кода 9.3.3.2
>   ссылка не работает. Прошу Вас, можете скинуть на lzelen@yandex.ru ?


Лови на почте

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. Кто может запросить у Штриха новые правила  выложить новые правила обмена Торговое Предприятие 5 для Бухгалтерия Для Казахстана 3.0

----------


## Dmitriy_blond

Линейка ПО "Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5": Обновления до версии 5.2.3.01

а может кто выложит для тех, у кого не регистрировался ключ.

а также РТ и Магазин

----------


## dakar1

Почему-то на сайте штриха спрятали во вкладке "СКАЧАТЬ" последние версии Кассир 5, оставили 5.1.6.6, но в архиве лежат все версии до 5.1.6.9... Странные ребята.....

----------


## Vihome

[QUOTE=Grebennyk-B;520573]


> Лови на почте


Доброго дня! Можно и мне драйвер пожалуйста на vihome@mail.ru

----------


## Grebennyk-B

> Почему-то на сайте штриха спрятали во вкладке "СКАЧАТЬ" последние версии Кассир 5, оставили 5.1.6.6, но в архиве лежат все версии до 5.1.6.9... Странные ребята.....


Пробуйте заново все работает с лк. Сегодня скачивал.

----------


## Nik5097

Господа, день добрый! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением Штрих-М Кассир 5 до 5.1.6.9 - доступ в лк утерян, пока восстановим все праздники пройдут, а новые марки не читаются...
nik5097@mail.ru

----------


## satokan

Народ! Поделитесь Штрих-М Магазином 5,2,1,60. Хотя бы этой версией.

----------


## Grebennyk-B

> Господа, день добрый! Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением Штрих-М Кассир 5 до 5.1.6.9 - доступ в лк утерян, пока восстановим все праздники пройдут, а новые марки не читаются...
> nik5097@mail.ru


Лови пошла касса

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день, всех с новым годом !! , а что нового в Кассире 5.1.6.9 от версии 5.1.6.6 ? если можно выложите последний релиз

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый день, всех с новым годом !! , а что нового в Кассире 5.1.6.9 от версии 5.1.6.6 ? если можно выложите последний релиз


http://kkm.solutions/novosti/shtrikh...rsiya-5-1-6-9/

----------


## Алексей1973

проблема при обновлении. Есть РТ базовая (лицензия) конф.5.2.1.56 платформа 8,2,19,130 обновил до 5,2,1,57 при входе в предприятие вылезла ошибка https://yadi.sk/i/hkpus9PSBoetlg https://yadi.sk/i/4YqTcGPo0MQKRQ . пробовал ставить на чистую базу (тестовую) такая же ерунда.

----------


## MrBlanki

> проблема при обновлении. Есть РТ базовая (лицензия) конф.5.2.1.56 платформа 8,2,19,130 обновил до 5,2,1,57 при входе в предприятие вылезла ошибка https://yadi.sk/i/hkpus9PSBoetlg https://yadi.sk/i/4YqTcGPo0MQKRQ . пробовал ставить на чистую базу (тестовую) такая же ерунда.


Внимание! Рекомендуемая версия платформы 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (не ниже 8.3.10.2505).

----------

Grebennyk-B (06.01.2019), Алексей1973 (06.01.2019)

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.6.9*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.3.02*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

AleaNT (14.01.2019), Evgeny19 (02.03.2019), freefoc (06.01.2019), Grebennyk-B (06.01.2019), loh_loh (06.01.2019), Sores (28.01.2019), Well_81 (09.01.2019)

----------


## freefoc

Подскажите где можно взять ломаную версию ТП5?

----------


## OLEG_B

> Подскажите где можно взять ломаную версию ТП5?


Как я люблю когда начинаю говорить про вознаграждение люди сразу сливаются

----------


## Алексей1973

буду пробовать

----------


## MrBlanki

> Как я люблю когда начинаю говорить про вознаграждение люди сразу сливаются


А ты думал?
Все хотят на халяву

----------


## freefoc

Может стоит подумать что человек взвешивает что по чем или был занят?!

----------


## MrBlanki

> Может стоит подумать что человек взвешивает что по чем или был занят?!


А что тут взвешивать то?
Человеку если надо то может просто купить лицензию и никого не беспокоить, а если человеку нужно лекарство от жадности то бесплатно не кто не даст

----------


## Алексей1973

> Внимание! Рекомендуемая версия платформы 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (не ниже 8.3.10.2505).


установил 8.3 всё заработало спасибо

----------


## loh_loh

Люди добрые, подскажите, как обновить "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир"; сейчас стоит 5.1.5.17, накатываю релиз 5.1.6.9 обновлением, после этого при запуске начинает ругаться на Context.dll. Вычитал, что надо, якобы, конфигурацию снять с поддержки через конфигуратор, только вот в чём загвоздка, как это сделать? В конфигураторе по пути Конфигурация - Поддержка у меня нету строки Настройка поддержки, там есть только обновить :(

----------


## MrBlanki

> Люди добрые, подскажите, как обновить "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир"; сейчас стоит 5.1.5.17, накатываю релиз 5.1.6.9 обновлением, после этого при запуске начинает ругаться на Context.dll. Вычитал, что надо, якобы, конфигурацию снять с поддержки через конфигуратор, только вот в чём загвоздка, как это сделать? В конфигураторе по пути Конфигурация - Поддержка у меня нету строки Настройка поддержки, там есть только обновить :(


Пиши в ЛК

----------

loh_loh (08.01.2019)

----------


## Lexei90

ОООчень нужен релиз или обновление Магазин 5.2.3.02 или 5.2.3.01, прям срочно, поделитесь кто-нибудь

----------


## MrBlanki

Ну прям очень срочно скачай с сайта http://kkm.solutions, БЕСПЛАТНО!

----------


## stone78

> ОООчень нужен релиз или обновление Магазин 5.2.3.02 или 5.2.3.01, прям срочно, поделитесь кто-нибудь


Уважаемый Ukei уже выложил на предыдущей странице первым постом. Пожалуйста, посмотрите.

----------


## Lexei90

Там есть ТП5 и кассир, а магазина нет

----------


## Lexei90

> Уважаемый Ukei уже выложил на предыдущей странице первым постом. Пожалуйста, посмотрите.


Там есть Кассир и ТП5, а магазина нет

----------


## Lexei90

> Ну прям очень срочно скачай с сайта http://kkm.solutions, БЕСПЛАТНО!


можно скачать только если есть зарегистрированные продукты, а у меня Магазина нет

----------


## dakar1

Приветствую всех... Кому-нибудь удаётся передавать скидки в ОФД на ДТО 8?...

----------


## Ddenis1333

Здравствуйте, нужно доработать гранулу ЕГАИС для ШТРИХ-М кассир 1.12. Может кто-нибудь помочь с этим, естественно не бесплатно.

----------


## dakar1

Коллеги, у кого есть такая проблема?.. ТП 5.2.3.02, кассир 5.1.6.9, при снятии отчета отдела в информационной строке пишет "Пустая таблица видов оплат". В отчете отдела колонка "Фискальная сумма" пустая. А в товарном отчете нет отчета отдела в Расходе..

----------


## MrBlanki

> Коллеги, у кого есть такая проблема?.. ТП 5.2.3.02, кассир 5.1.6.9, при снятии отчета отдела в информационной строке пишет "Пустая таблица видов оплат". В отчете отдела колонка "Фискальная сумма" пустая. А в товарном отчете нет отчета отдела в Расходе..


Пиши в лк

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Доброго дня форумчане, у кого есть инфа о переходе на новые алкомарки datamatrix сканеров в штрих-м кассир 5, нужно будет менять библиотеку scaner1c или пройдет всё по умолчанию?

----------


## nikola03

> Доброго дня форумчане, у кого есть инфа о переходе на новые алкомарки datamatrix сканеров в штрих-м кассир 5, нужно будет менять библиотеку scaner1c или пройдет всё по умолчанию?


Если я правильно понял вопрос, то: у нас на кассе сканер Honeywell 1450g. Поменял в настройках кассира значениях Время (Delta) / Время (DU) со значения 250 на 350 мс и заработал корректно. С декабря месяца не прочитал всего 1 марку. Сканер Datalogic QBT2400 - лупит с самого начала ВСЕ.

----------

Grebennyk-B (18.01.2019), Tokio78 (23.01.2019)

----------


## kolobok61

Доброго времени суток.
Может кто скинуть лекарство для "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ 4.0", релиз 4.19.01
mail: kolobok-mail@mail.ru
Пррога куплена официально лет пять назад и конфа сильно покоцена, ну очень нужно!!!
Дело в том что сломал ключ механически , пытался восстановить и поломал окончательно!!

Заранее благодарен.

----------


## siall

Коллеги, кто может внятно что-то подсказать:
1. В ТП4 ПРОФ под 1С 7.7 вообще будет (есть) какое-то обновление по-поводу помарочного учета алкоголя, можно обновиться и продолжать работу?
2. Если "нет", то поменять товароучетку на 1С Розницу, а РМК старое оставить можно (Штрих-М Кассир 1.10)? Либо чуток доработать его (два ФР подключено, 1-ИП ; 2-ООО по водке с ЕГАИС)Если кто-то так работает...

----------


## MrBlanki

> Коллеги, кто может внятно что-то подсказать:
> 1. В ТП4 ПРОФ под 1С 7.7 вообще будет (есть) какое-то обновление по-поводу помарочного учета алкоголя, можно обновиться и продолжать работу?
> 2. Если "нет", то поменять товароучетку на 1С Розницу, а РМК старое оставить можно (Штрих-М Кассир 1.10)? Либо чуток доработать его (два ФР подключено, 1-ИП ; 2-ООО по водке с ЕГАИС)Если кто-то так работает...


1. Сомневаюсь что что-то будут делать в ТП 4, так как есть ТП 5 и вышло ТП 7.
2. Купи за 5к программу и будет у тебя и кассир и товарноучетная систему

----------


## MrBlanki

> Коллеги, кто может внятно что-то подсказать:
> 1. В ТП4 ПРОФ под 1С 7.7 вообще будет (есть) какое-то обновление по-поводу помарочного учета алкоголя, можно обновиться и продолжать работу?
> 2. Если "нет", то поменять товароучетку на 1С Розницу, а РМК старое оставить можно (Штрих-М Кассир 1.10)? Либо чуток доработать его (два ФР подключено, 1-ИП ; 2-ООО по водке с ЕГАИС)Если кто-то так работает...


1. Сомневаюсь что что-то будут делать в ТП 4, так как есть ТП 5 и вышло ТП 7.
2. Купи за 5к программу и будет у тебя и кассир и товарноучетная систему

----------


## siall

_Купи за 5к программу_ 
1.имеешь ввиду "ТП 5" или "Розницу"?
2.Разве ТП5 стОит 5000р?
3.ТП5 норм. работает со старым Кассиром 1.хх?

----------


## MrBlanki

> _Купи за 5к программу_ 
> 1.имеешь ввиду "ТП 5" или "Розницу"?
> 2.Разве ТП5 стОит 5000р?
> 3.ТП5 норм. работает со старым Кассиром 1.хх?



1. РТ 5
2. РТ 5 базовая. 
3. Не знаю, так как у меня нет Кассир 1, есть 5. 
Если хочешь можем потестить, а кассир 1 работает с новыми марками?

----------


## spritly84

Доброго времени суток!

Подскажите пожалуйста как быть?
Есть Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.2 Магазин версия 5.2.1.54, а также
Штрих-М Кассир 5 версия 5.1.5.17
Всё работает хорошо, но вот проблема с новыми марками алкоголя, до какой версии нужно обновить ТП и Кассира, чтобы заработал алкоголь(и какая последовательность обновлений)?
Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## MrBlanki

> Доброго времени суток!
> 
> Подскажите пожалуйста как быть?
> Есть Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.2 Магазин версия 5.2.1.54, а также
> Штрих-М Кассир 5 версия 5.1.5.17
> Всё работает хорошо, но вот проблема с новыми марками алкоголя, до какой версии нужно обновить ТП и Кассира, чтобы заработал алкоголь(и какая последовательность обновлений)?
> Заранее благодарен!!!


ТП 5.2.1.65 и новее
Кассир 5.1.6.6 и новее

Установить и обновить =)

----------


## spritly84

> ТП 5.2.1.65 и новее
> Кассир 5.1.6.6 и новее
> 
> Установить и обновить =)


Спасибо!

спросил потому что у 1с когда обновляешь конфу, например туже Бухгалтерию, есть определённая последовательность, т.е. есть обязательные обновления, а есть которые можно и не ставить.
Хотел понять какие тут обновления в цепочке обязательно ставить чтобы обновить до последней?

----------


## MrBlanki

> Спасибо!
> 
> спросил потому что у 1с когда обновляешь конфу, например туже Бухгалтерию, есть определённая последовательность, т.е. есть обязательные обновления, а есть которые можно и не ставить.
> Хотел понять какие тут обновления в цепочке обязательно ставить чтобы обновить до последней?


В ТП нет цепочке, а кассир лучше чистый установить.

----------


## кнут

> Коллеги, кто может внятно что-то подсказать:
> 1. В ТП4 ПРОФ под 1С 7.7 вообще будет (есть) какое-то обновление по-поводу помарочного учета алкоголя, можно обновиться и продолжать работу?
> 2. Если "нет", то поменять товароучетку на 1С Розницу, а РМК старое оставить можно (Штрих-М Кассир 1.10)? Либо чуток доработать его (два ФР подключено, 1-ИП ; 2-ООО по водке с ЕГАИС)Если кто-то так работает...


1. В ТП4 поддержки помарочного учета марок не будет. Тут только переход на другое ПО.
ТП5 хорошо работает с Кассиром v.1. Поддерживается выгрузка доп.справочников: Кассиры, Продавцы, Сертификаты, Карты, Скидки, Флаги управления и т.д.
2. В Кассир 1.10, скорее всего то же. НО! Дорабатывается несложно. За вопросами в личку.

----------


## siall

> а кассир 1 работает с новыми марками?


 блин.... чето я об этом не подумал. Я еще не знаю вообще, что за марки новые, пока нет практики. 
 Отзовитесь, кто точно знает, как в Кассире 1.10 это дело обстоит. Надо решение принять.
Обновлять  до версии 5 НИКАК, ряд проблем по цепочке: компы все старые (есть еще с W2000 даже, в основном ХР), оборудование все компортовое (старые ФР, сканеры, весы) - на переходниках или с мультипорт. картами  в новых ПК с W10  вообще плохо работают (поверьте на слово).
 Очень хочется оставить РМК 1.10.

----------


## кнут

> Отзовитесь, кто точно знает, как в Кассире 1.10 это дело обстоит.


Последняя версия Кассира 1.10 не понимает новые марки.
Но доработать можно. У меня уже в нескольких магазинах работает.
За доработкой в личку.

----------


## AMD7Ryzen

Крайняя версия драйвера сканера 1С штрих кода 9.3.3.2
ссылка не работает. Прошу Вас, можете скинуть на vaanlv44@gmail ?
И вопрос надо ли обновлять Кассира до версии 5.1.6.6 или драйвера достаточно?
И если надо то где взять дистриб именно Базовой версии. Я нашёл только обычную и Базовую с ЕГАИС :(

----------


## MrBlanki

> Крайняя версия драйвера сканера 1С штрих кода 9.3.3.2
> ссылка не работает. Прошу Вас, можете скинуть на vaanlv44@gmail ?
> И вопрос надо ли обновлять Кассира до версии 5.1.6.6 или драйвера достаточно?
> И если надо то где взять дистриб именно Базовой версии. Я нашёл только обычную и Базовую с ЕГАИС :(


Дистрибутив можно скачать бесплатно на офф сайте, это можно в теме почитать. Драйвер сканер достаточно что идёт в комплекте с кассиром.
Если новые марки то обновить надо!

----------


## AMD7Ryzen

> Дистрибутив можно скачать бесплатно на офф сайте, это можно в теме почитать. Драйвер сканер достаточно что идёт в комплекте с кассиром.
> Если новые марки то обновить надо!


Чтобы дистрибутив скачать бесплатно на офф сайте, нужна регистрация. А регистрировали франчайзи и давно - нет представления на какой эмэйл или логин. Да если бы и был то вроде как там бесплатно только три месяца триала, а потом платно. Но всё равно спасибо.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Чтобы дистрибутив скачать бесплатно на офф сайте, нужна регистрация. А регистрировали франчайзи и давно - нет представления на какой эмэйл или логин. Да если бы и был то вроде как там бесплатно только три месяца триала, а потом платно. Но всё равно спасибо.


Если вы прочитали форум и не поняли что с 1 декабря 2018 все обновление бесплатно можно скачать с сайта kkm.solutions, то чем ещё можно тут помочь? :)

----------


## AMD7Ryzen

> Если вы прочитали форум и не поняли что с 1 декабря 2018 все обновление бесплатно можно скачать с сайта kkm.solutions, то чем ещё можно тут помочь? :)


Ну во первых весь форум мне читать времени нет, я своё время ценю :) А во вторых это ничего не меняет, т.к регистрация все равно нужна. В третих я читал форум саппорта Штрих-М и там у людей даже после обновления Кассира ничего не работало! В четвертых если бы вы прочитали форум, то знали бы что здесь человек который предлагал решение, писал:



> 0. Проверить версию драйвера сканера Штрих-М. Рабочая: 9.3.1.27.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Ну во первых весь форум мне читать времени нет, я своё время ценю :) А во вторых это ничего не меняет, т.к регистрация все равно нужна. В третих я читал форум саппорта Штрих-М и там у людей даже после обновления Кассира ничего не работало! В четвертых если бы вы прочитали форум, то знали бы что здесь человек который предлагал решение, писал:


1. Есть поиск. Весь и не надо достаточно последние 10-15 страниц. 
2. Можно зарегиться или восстановить доступ. 
3. Форум от штриха давно мертв. Разработчики там не отвечают.
4. Ждите может кто-то скинет. Но то что идёт в комплекте с кассиром точно работает и хватает.

----------

Grebennyk-B (23.01.2019)

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Штрих-М вернули крайний драйвер сканера на версию 9.3.2.6 с поддержкой dataMatrix

----------


## MrBlanki

> Штрих-М вернули крайний драйвер сканера на версию 9.3.2.6 с поддержкой dataMatrix


Пусть будет по вашему, но у меня работает отлично с драйвером который идёт в комплекте с кассиром =))

----------


## кнут

> но у меня работает отлично с драйвером который идёт в комплекте с кассиром =))


Скажу более того: если сканер не клавиатурный, то все отлично работает с драйвером сканера 7версии.

----------

Grebennyk-B (23.01.2019), MrBlanki (23.01.2019)

----------


## AMD7Ryzen

> 1. Есть поиск. Весь и не надо достаточно последние 10-15 страниц. 
> 2. Можно зарегиться или восстановить доступ. 
> 3. Форум от штриха давно мертв. Разработчики там не отвечают.
> 4. Ждите может кто-то скинет. Но то что идёт в комплекте с кассиром точно работает и хватает.


1. Вот в этом то и дело я искал совсем не это, мне нужны были альтернативные источники, любой человек и без "помощников" первым делом офф. сайты проверяет
2. Я уже писал что с восстановлением накладка вышла, а зарегится с тем же нормером/ключом не возможно
3. Может там и админов нет, но обычные пользователи ещё пишут и я о них говорил.
4. Вот это уже по теме. Почему вот только дистрибутивы выкладывают обычной и базовой с егаис не понимаю, просто базовая уже никому не нужна? Кстати можно обновить Кассира Базовую на Кассир с Егаис или так нельзя делать?



> Штрих-М вернули крайний драйвер сканера на версию 9.3.2.6 с поддержкой dataMatrix


Так а где можно этот драйвер скачать?



> Скажу более того: если сканер не клавиатурный, то все отлично работает с драйвером сканера 7версии.


Может просто дело не в драйвере, а в сканере. И для каких-то сканеров нужны новые дрова для нормальной работы в режиме клавиатуры, а для других в принципе новые дрова, а для третих вообще ничего не нужно "работают из коробки"

----------


## MrBlanki

4. На сайте все дистрибутивы есть.
А что решил проблему быстрее то надо хоть написать какая версия кассира, какой сканер, как подключён. Без этих данных можно гадать.
Нужна помощь пишите в лк

----------


## Grebennyk-B

> Пусть будет по вашему, но у меня работает отлично с драйвером который идёт в комплекте с кассиром =))


Полностью поддержу Вас, незачем городить огород коль всё работает

----------


## Grebennyk-B

> 1. Вот в этом то и дело я искал совсем не это, мне нужны были альтернативные источники, любой человек и без "помощников" первым делом офф. сайты проверяет
> 2. Я уже писал что с восстановлением накладка вышла, а зарегится с тем же нормером/ключом не возможно
> 3. Может там и админов нет, но обычные пользователи ещё пишут и я о них говорил.
> 4. Вот это уже по теме. Почему вот только дистрибутивы выкладывают обычной и базовой с егаис не понимаю, просто базовая уже никому не нужна? Кстати можно обновить Кассира Базовую на Кассир с Егаис или так нельзя делать?
> 
> Так а где можно этот драйвер скачать?
> 
> Может просто дело не в драйвере, а в сканере. И для каких-то сканеров нужны новые дрова для нормальной работы в режиме клавиатуры, а для других в принципе новые дрова, а для третих вообще ничего не нужно "работают из коробки"


По Вашем пункту4: Дистрибутив версии 5.1.6.9 базовой версии на платформе 8.2 - с сайта Штрих-М  https://kkm.solutions/produkty/rozni..._m_kassir_5_0/

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Скачать крайний драйвер сканера, можно запросить в тех.поддержке Штрих-М или хотя бы оставить свою почту

----------


## AMD7Ryzen

> Скачать крайний драйвер сканера, можно запросить в тех.поддержке Штрих-М или хотя бы оставить свою почту


Я уже сто раз написал что доступа к ЛК на сайте Штрих-М у меня нет.........м-да... сколько раз я ещё должен это написать чтобы людям на этом форму дошло... Ладно
Я мэйл уже оставлял в своём первом комментарии vaanlv44@gmail.com 
Если бы тут воду не лили моё сообщение с "мылом" бы не затерялось
Я ещё раз повторяя на всякий случай что бы хоть кто-то разумный меня понял: У меня нет доступа к сайту kkm.solutions, я запросил воостановление доступа к ЛК, но поддержка естественно тормозит, а новые марки мне нужно сканировать уже сейчас, я обратился сюда чтобы мне помогли быстрее решить проблему...зря видимо... предоставив ссылку для скачивания без заморочек... То что Дистрибутив Кассира можно скачать с офф. сайта я с самого начала знал... т.к. сюрприз но это если вы не знали - элементарно. Я сюда обратился потому что очевидно у меня нет возможности все решить стандартными способами... но вы продолжаете лить воду...
Короче мне нужны прямые ссылки на Штрих-М Кассир Базовая 5.1.6.9.82 и на последнюю версию Scaner1C.dll(какая она там есть 9.3.3 или 9.3.2.6 неважно) Если вы не можете с этим помощь, то пожалуйста не пишите бессмысленные комментарии и лучше просто промолчите (оставьте свое мнение при себе и не разводите флуд), я конкретно спрашивал про дистрибутив драйвера в первом посте, мне он нужен, с остальным я справлюсь и без вас, чай не обычный юзерь, спасибо

----------


## MrBlanki

Не в обиду сказать. Но таким как ты только за деньги все и скидывать, обновление драйвера и тд =))

----------

OLEG_B (23.01.2019)

----------


## gosha-zhest

Добрый вечер! Скиньте, плиз, крайнюю версию драйвера на сканер для штрих-м кассир на zhelnin83@mail.ru. Заранее премного благодарен!

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый вечер! Скиньте, плиз, крайнюю версию драйвера на сканер для штрих-м кассир на zhelnin83@mail.ru. Заранее премного благодарен!


отправил

----------


## gosha-zhest

Ничего не пришло((

----------


## MrBlanki

> Ничего не пришло((


повторно отправил
или напиши мне MrBlanki@mail.ru я ответным письмом отправлю

----------


## gosha-zhest

> повторно отправил
> или напиши мне MrBlanki@mail.ru я ответным письмом отправлю


спасибо большое, получил

----------


## emgriby

очень ищу Штрих-м Кассир 5 базовый 5.1.6.6 . Заранее спасибо!

----------


## MrBlanki

> очень ищу Штрих-м Кассир 5 базовый 5.1.6.6 . Заранее спасибо!


Молодец что ищешь, а куда скинуть то? =)))

----------

emgriby (25.01.2019)

----------


## emgriby

и если можно 5.1.6.9 БАЗОВЫЙ emgriby@gmail.com. Заранее Спасибо!

----------


## MrBlanki

> и если можно 5.1.6.9 БАЗОВЫЙ emgriby@gmail.com. Заранее Спасибо!


отправил

----------

Grebennyk-B (25.01.2019), Ukei (25.01.2019)

----------


## DM74

День добрый.

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Штрих-м Кассир 5 базовый 5.1.6.9. dmitrym74@gmail.com

----------


## MrBlanki

> День добрый.
> 
> Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Штрих-м Кассир 5 базовый 5.1.6.9. dmitrym74@gmail.com


Под какой 1С?

----------


## DM74

> Под какой 1С?


8.2

Спасибо, заранее

----------


## MrBlanki

> 8.2
> 
> Спасибо, заранее


Отправил

----------

DM74 (28.01.2019)

----------


## Ankologiy

День добрый.

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, Штрих-м Кассир 5 базовый 5.1.6.9 greed463@gmail.com

----------


## MrBlanki

Учимся писать под какой 1С, не кто не знает какая платформа у Вас

----------


## Ankologiy

8.2 32 битная система

----------


## MrBlanki

> 8.2 32 битная система


https://cloud.mail.ru/stock/ZDU7dvEiQmANiWuZymBfgLVr

----------

Ukei (29.01.2019)

----------


## siall

Коллеги, поделитесь, кому не жалко дописанный руками *рабочий*  мд-шник Штрих-М Кассир 1.10.хх для работы с новыми акцизными марками. Что где переписать я вроде знаю, тут есть инфа, но на эксперименты нет ни марок новых, ни возможности попробовать. Был  бы крайне признателен si-all@yandex.ru

----------


## MrBlanki

> Коллеги, поделитесь, кому не жалко дописанный руками *рабочий*  мд-шник Штрих-М Кассир 1.10.хх для работы с новыми акцизными марками. Что где переписать я вроде знаю, тут есть инфа, но на эксперименты нет ни марок новых, ни возможности попробовать. Был  бы крайне признателен si-all@yandex.ru


А вот тут тебе не кто бесплатно не даст =))

----------


## spritly84

Доброго времени суток!

Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.2 версия 5.2.1.54(как точно определить базовая или проф версия конфы?) на платформе 8.2 работает, а также Штрих-М Кассир 5 базовый версия 5.1.5.17(не помню на какой версии платформы работает).
Необходимо обновить всё это хозяйство, но вот нюанс, со штрих-м`овским ПО ранее дел не имел. Как 1С конфа обновляется это я знаю, но тут подкидыш... 5.2.1.54 обновить до 5.2.1.65 можно ли одним обновлением? Извиняюсь за тупость, лучше лишний раз спросить чем на косячить... (распаковка update и далее установка через обновление конфигурации в Конфигураторе базы? либо есть подводные камни в этом процессе?)
Так же обязательно ли обновлять Кассира или можно его не трогать и оставить на версии 5.1.5.17? Акцизки новые при этом будут пробиваться?

Заранее благодарен!!!

----------


## MrBlanki

> Доброго времени суток!
> 
> Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.2 версия 5.2.1.54(как точно определить базовая или проф версия конфы?) на платформе 8.2 работает, а также Штрих-М Кассир 5 базовый версия 5.1.5.17(не помню на какой версии платформы работает).
> Необходимо обновить всё это хозяйство, но вот нюанс, со штрих-м`овским ПО ранее дел не имел. Как 1С конфа обновляется это я знаю, но тут подкидыш... 5.2.1.54 обновить до 5.2.1.65 можно ли одним обновлением? Извиняюсь за тупость, лучше лишний раз спросить чем на косячить... (распаковка update и далее установка через обновление конфигурации в Конфигураторе базы? либо есть подводные камни в этом процессе?)
> Так же обязательно ли обновлять Кассира или можно его не трогать и оставить на версии 5.1.5.17? Акцизки новые при этом будут пробиваться?
> 
> Заранее благодарен!!!


Сделал бэкап, скачал обновление которое нужно и обновляй. Кассир надо обновить. Когда базовая версия там так и написано.

----------

Grebennyk-B (31.01.2019)

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день кто сможет выслать шаблон чека для печати с Штрих М Кассир 5 на принтер Xprinter. Вид оплаты не печатается в чеке.

----------


## siall

В ТП5 невозможно без какой-то перенастройки сканера и еще чего-то принять одновременно новые акц. марки и старые. Это действительно так? Где-то что-то перенастраивается?

----------


## Grebennyk-B

> В ТП5 невозможно без какой-то перенастройки сканера и еще чего-то принять одновременно новые акц. марки и старые. Это действительно так? Где-то что-то перенастраивается?


Практически так и есть, проверь драйвер сканера 1С хорошо работает v.9.2.4...., v.9.3.2... и не забываем сначала снять регистрацию и потом зарегистрировать новую

----------


## siall

*Grebennyk-B* , а это касается как-то работы с новыми марками в Штрих-М кассир 1.10? Т.е. Тоже нельзя будет как новые, так и старые акцизки считывать? Совсем я запутался. Проверить для наглядности нечем...

----------


## AlexKazmin

Добрый день. Помогите с решением вопроса. Нужно обновление Штрих М Ресторан Back Office 5.2.1.10 на 5.2.1.20. Дайте ссылку. Всю голову сломал, не могу найти

----------


## кнут

> Добрый день. Помогите с решением вопроса. Нужно обновление Штрих М Ресторан Back Office 5.2.1.10 на 5.2.1.20. Дайте ссылку. Всю голову сломал, не могу найти


И для чего форум вообще нужен... Вот тут http://www.unibytes.com/folder/nM24Y7vuH20B смотрел?

----------


## кнут

Чего-то совсем тихо в этой ветке по маркировке табака?
Кто-нибудь подключился уже? Опыт есть?
Поддерживается маркировка табака в последних версиях Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5, Продуктовый магазин 5?
Полноценной информации не нашел.

----------

cerg2313 (06.02.2019)

----------


## кнут

> *Grebennyk-B* , а это касается как-то работы с новыми марками в Штрих-М кассир 1.10? Т.е. Тоже нельзя будет как новые, так и старые акцизки считывать? Совсем я запутался. Проверить для наглядности нечем...


Все достаточно просто!
По шагам (подходит для любой конфигурации от Штриха):
1. Убедись, что конфигурация поддерживает работу с новыми марками (если надо, обновись. Обновляться можно сразу на крайнюю версию, без промежуточных)
2. Убедись, что сканер умеет читать Datamatrix. (Просто попробуй прочитать баркод, если сканер "пикнул", то уже хорошо) Если надо, настрой сканер по его мануалу, чтобы он мог читать Datamatrix.
3. Если сканер работает в режиме эмуляции клавиатуры, то желательно обновить драйвер сканера штрихкода. Как писали выше, разрегистрируй старую библиотеку, установи новую, зарегистрируй.
4. Если сканер работает в режиме эмуляции COM порта, то драйвер подойдет любой, начиная с 7.0.16. Обновлять драйвер нет смысла.
5. Ну, естественно, после всех манипуляций, в программе проверить/настроить работу со сканером.
После этого программа будет читать и старые и новые марки без проблем.

----------

Grebennyk-B (02.02.2019), siall (04.02.2019)

----------


## кнут

> Поддерживается маркировка табака в последних версиях Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5, Продуктовый магазин 5?
> Полноценной информации не нашел.


Сам себе и отвечу:
информация с блога Штриха https://kkm.solutions/blog/detail.ph...ENT_ID=399997:
"Маркировка.
       Мы не можем оставить в стороне Маркировку, работу над которой начали летом 2018 года. В этом релизе мы пока не предоставим готового рабочего решения для Маркировки, но часть функциональности будущего контура включим в релиз для ознакомления пользователей с интерфейсом и для наших технологических партнеров, которые делают интеграцию с терминалами сбора данных." 
Т.е. даже в грядущем релизе 5.2.4 маркировка будет только в "зачаточном состоянии".
Печаль

----------


## AlexKazmin

Смотрел. НО можно ли перепрыгнуть с 5.2.1.10 релиза на 5.2.1.20? Не возникнет ли ошибок?

----------


## Grebennyk-B

> Чего-то совсем тихо в этой ветке по маркировке табака?
> Кто-нибудь подключился уже? Опыт есть?
> Поддерживается маркировка табака в последних версиях Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5, Продуктовый магазин 5?
> Полноценной информации не нашел.


Посмотри здесь Штрих-М вроде участвует https://честныйзнак.рф/business/proj...out-experiment

----------


## cerg2313

Добрый день. Подскажите после обновления Официанта на последний релиз при входе пишет Поле объекта не обнаружено (KeyLic Type). Откатывал обратно тоже самое. Я так понимаю что ключ неисправен.

----------


## stone78

> Добрый день. Подскажите после обновления Официанта на последний релиз при входе пишет Поле объекта не обнаружено (KeyLic Type). Откатывал обратно тоже самое. Я так понимаю что ключ неисправен.


Если у вас аппаратный ключ защиты, то скорее всего дело не в ключе.

У вас действительно интересный случай.
Чтобы попытаться решить ваш вопрос, нужно уточнить несколько моментов:
1. Какая ОС, разрядность, устанавливали ли обновления Windows? Есть подозрение, что эта проблема актуальна для Windows XP с отключенными обновлениями. Какой-то конфликт на уровне библиотек. Скорее всего на другом ПК (под управлением, например, Windows 7) эта база будет работать.
2. Какая платформа 1С (разрядность)?
3. На какой релиз устанавливали последнее обновление (и какое)?
4. Перемещали ли базу из одной папки в другую перед/после обновления?
5. Работает ли тестовая база на этом же ПК в режиме "Регистрация продаж"?
6. Возникали ли ошибки DLL?
7. Установлен антивирус/вирус/RAdmin/AMMYY Admin/TeamViewer?

Предположение: при установке инсталлятор изменяет/добавляет библиотеки в систему.
Беглый осмотр утилитой ProcMon от Sysinternals показал, что устанавливается библиотека *ElevPrivService.dll* в *C:\Program Files\Common Files\*
Что стоит поробовать:
1. Сделать копию БД. Сохранить в безопасное место.
2. Удалить все установки Официанта.
3. Удалить библиотеку *ElevPrivService.dll*
4. Удалить информацию о библиотеке из реестра. Например, по пути *HKCU\Software\Classes\AppID\ElevPrivService.dll*. Да и вообще пройтись поиском.
5. Удалить информацию о "Официанте" HKLM\Software\Штрих-М\Официант*. * - все варианты.
6. Установить заново версию Официанта соответствующей платформе 1С (8.1, 8.2 или 8.3.) *И* сохраненной базе данных (т.е. до последнего обновления).
7. Скопировать свою базу данных и настроить в параметрах стартера путь к базе, версию 1С.
8. Пробовать запустить.

----------

cerg2313 (06.02.2019)

----------


## кнут

> Сам себе и отвечу:


И еще вдогонку информация https://kkm.solutions/blog/detail.php?ELEMENT_ID=401342

----------


## nikodim66

Здравствуйте! Вышлите пожалуйста лекарство для Штрих-М Кассир 5 базовый на почту rtis@mail.ru Заранее спасибо.

----------


## nikodim66

*платформа 8.2

----------


## stone78

> Если у вас аппаратный ключ защиты, то скорее всего дело не в ключе.
> 
> У вас действительно интересный случай.
> Чтобы попытаться решить ваш вопрос, нужно уточнить несколько моментов:
> 1. Какая ОС, разрядность, устанавливали ли обновления Windows? Есть подозрение, что эта проблема актуальна для Windows XP с отключенными обновлениями. Какой-то конфликт на уровне библиотек. Скорее всего на другом ПК (под управлением, например, Windows 7) эта база будет работать.
> 2. Какая платформа 1С (разрядность)?
> 3. На какой релиз устанавливали последнее обновление (и какое)?
> 4. Перемещали ли базу из одной папки в другую перед/после обновления?
> 5. Работает ли тестовая база на этом же ПК в режиме "Регистрация продаж"?
> ...


*P.S.*
Ещё одна из возможных причин такой ошибки: повреждения базы данных.
Перед обновлением на новую версию крайне рекомендую проверить базу данных на наличие ошибок.
Для файловой БД: утилитой chdbfl.exe + стандартные "Тестирование и исправление" (обязательно сделать резервное копирование).
Также рекомендую перед обновлением сжать/урезать журнал транзакций.

----------


## Ukei

- *ВНИМАНИЕ!* *ЛЮБАЯ* продажа обновлений на форуме запрещена! Предупреждений не будет, будет сразу бан. Пожалуйста, имеем это в виду.

----------

MrBlanki (11.02.2019)

----------


## dakar1

Приветствую всех. Пришла первая партия алкоголя с новыми марками. Марки все сканировались, проставились зелёные галки напротив каждой марки, накладная подтвердилась, но акт фиксации марок не создаётся- пишет «не найдены марки»... Смущает значок в виде электронной почты с красной меткой напротив каждой марки... Раньше мы пробовали на старых марках принимать помарочно и всё проходило нормально и акт создавался... Что может быть не так?.. Может требуется подписка?..
ТП 5.2.3.02

----------


## dakar1

Приветствую всех. Пришла первая партия алкоголя с новыми марками. Марки все сканировались, проставились зелёные галки напротив каждой марки, накладная подтвердилась, но акт фиксации марок не создаётся- пишет «не найдены марки»... Смущает значок в виде электронной почты с красной меткой напротив каждой марки... Раньше мы пробовали на старых марках принимать помарочно и всё проходило нормально и акт создавался... Что может быть не так?.. Может требуется подписка?..
ТП 5.2.3.02

----------


## MrBlanki

> Приветствую всех. Пришла первая партия алкоголя с новыми марками. Марки все сканировались, проставились зелёные галки напротив каждой марки, накладная подтвердилась, но акт фиксации марок не создаётся- пишет «не найдены марки»... Смущает значок в виде электронной почты с красной меткой напротив каждой марки... Раньше мы пробовали на старых марках принимать помарочно и всё проходило нормально и акт создавался... Что может быть не так?.. Может требуется подписка?..
> ТП 5.2.3.02


1. Никакая подписка не нужна, так как ее не куда на данный момент вводить.
2. Когда новые марки приходят они сразу уже в егаис, вы при поступление сканируете новые марки и таким способом подтверждаете что вы приняли товар. Не какого акта не нужно больше. 
3. «Смущает значок в виде электронной почты с красной меткой напротив каждой марки» это означает что марки пришли в электронном виде.

----------

dakar1 (13.02.2019), Ukei (13.02.2019)

----------


## dakar1

Спасибо за ответ... Всё понял... А как теперь убрать эти сообщения, что марки не найдены?.. Нервируют они уж очень...

----------


## denisturinsk89

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста правилом выгрузки из Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 (5.2.1.51), в 1с розницу 2.2 или 1с Управление торговлей 11.3, нужно по максимуму перенести все, за ранее благодарен

----------


## MrBlanki

> Спасибо за ответ... Всё понял... А как теперь убрать эти сообщения, что марки не найдены?.. Нервируют они уж очень...


А ни как =))
По идее так и должно быть, так как бывает смешанные накладные, новые марки и старые и может быть и пиво ещё. И данное сообщение информирует что и как

----------


## spritly84

> Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста правилом выгрузки из Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 (5.2.1.51), в 1с розницу 2.2 или 1с Управление торговлей 11.3, нужно по максимуму перенести все, за ранее благодарен


Да, тоже очень интересует выгрузка из ТП5 в 1С Розницу особенно номенклатуры, заранее благодарю.

----------


## stone78

> *P.S.*
> Ещё одна из возможных причин такой ошибки: повреждения базы данных.
> Перед обновлением на новую версию крайне рекомендую проверить базу данных на наличие ошибок.
> Для файловой БД: утилитой chdbfl.exe + стандартные "Тестирование и исправление" (обязательно сделать резервное копирование).
> Также рекомендую перед обновлением сжать/урезать журнал транзакций.


Походу отвечу сам себе.
Проблема оказалась в отсутствии некоторых библиотек. Необходимо установить "Распространяемый пакет Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 (x86)".

----------


## grayvs

Скиньте пожалуйста лекарство для Штрих-М: Кассир Базовая 5.1.5.4 на poshta-2004@mail.ru

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро. ПРошу выложить обновления для Торговое предприятие 5 . а то что то последний релиз не могу найти. заранее спасибо

----------


## MrBlanki

> Доброе утро. ПРошу выложить обновления для Торговое предприятие 5 . а то что то последний релиз не могу найти. заранее спасибо


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/L3xS/TvtRkhQZf

----------

Oloday (23.02.2019), Ukei (21.02.2019)

----------


## Алексей1973

Имеется Штрих РТ5 базовая . Возникла необходимость продажи товаров в "долг".попытка №1- создал Расходную накладную внизу кнопка печать чека нажал чекККМ не напечатался ККМ зависла, попытка №2-создал Расходную накладную на её основании создал ПКО внизу кнопка печать чека нажал чекККМ    ККМ распечатала чек но без наименований товаров только общая сумма. Вопрос как сделать чтобы ККМ печатала чек как из интерфейса Кассира

----------


## MrBlanki

> Имеется Штрих РТ5 базовая . Возникла необходимость продажи товаров в "долг".попытка №1- создал Расходную накладную внизу кнопка печать чека нажал чекККМ не напечатался ККМ зависла, попытка №2-создал Расходную накладную на её основании создал ПКО внизу кнопка печать чека нажал чекККМ    ККМ распечатала чек но без наименований товаров только общая сумма. Вопрос как сделать чтобы ККМ печатала чек как из интерфейса Кассира


РТ5 Базовая какой релиз, ККТ какая, какой драйвер ККТ?
В ЛК напиши

----------


## Sergei812

Здравствуйте! Вышлите пожалуйста лекарство для Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5.2 на почту shlyapman@gmail.com Заранее спасибо.

----------


## avc

Добрый день всем!
Получили алкоголь с новыми марками. Обновил штрих-м кассир до 5.1.6.9.
Со старой маркой все работает. При считывании новой марки ошибка: "Не удалось получить код ЕГАИС из акцизной марки:" 
Понимаю что "Кассир" принимает новую марку за старую и пытается вычислить алкокод. Что делать?

----------


## stone78

> Добрый день всем!
> Получили алкоголь с новыми марками. Обновил штрих-м кассир до 5.1.6.9.
> Со старой маркой все работает. При считывании новой марки ошибка: "Не удалось получить код ЕГАИС из акцизной марки:" 
> Понимаю что "Кассир" принимает новую марку за старую и пытается вычислить алкокод. Что делать?


Перейдите в пункт меню *Настройка*→ *ЕГАИС* → *Дополнительные* → и уберите галочку с "*Проверять сканируемые марки по коду ЕГАИС товара*".
Можно донастроить обмен с ТП 5 таким образом, чтобы выгружалось поле "*Код ЕГАИС*".

----------


## avc

> Перейдите в пункт меню *Настройка*→ *ЕГАИС* → *Дополнительные* → и уберите галочку с "*Проверять сканируемые марки по коду ЕГАИС товара*".
> Можно донастроить обмен с ТП 5 таким образом, чтобы выгружалось поле "*Код ЕГАИС*".


Не стоит такая галка. 
Стоит только "Подбирать товары по акцизной марке". При этом по строй марке бутылку находит.
Если бутылка с новой маркой, то сначала сканируем EAN13, потом акцизку и продажа проходит.
Понимаю, что в новой марке не присутствует алкокод.
А вы как продаете бутылку с новой маркой? Сразу скандируете марку или сначала EAN13?

----------


## nikola03

Уважаемые форумчане!
РТ базовая 5.2.1.65, платформа 8.3.11.3034. Имеется проблема. Время отклика клавы 1-1,5 сек. Пробовал несколько устройств - результат один.
Есть у кого какие мысли как исправить отклик?
Заранее спасибо!!!

----------


## stone78

> Не стоит такая галка. 
> Стоит только "Подбирать товары по акцизной марке". При этом по строй марке бутылку находит.
> Если бутылка с новой маркой, то сначала сканируем EAN13, потом акцизку и продажа проходит.
> Понимаю, что в новой марке не присутствует алкокод.
> А вы как продаете бутылку с новой маркой? Сразу скандируете марку или сначала EAN13?


Продаём через Официант. Так же как и вы: сканируем EAN13, а затем акциз.
С похожей проблемой сталкивался на "Официанте", поэтому советовал по аналогии.
А там функциональность "Подбирать товары по акцизной марке" не работала с новыми марками, так как в них не содержится код ЕГАИС.
Попробуйте убрать галочку "Подбирать товары по акцизной марке".
И ещё: у вас случайно галочка "Общепит (Разрешить вскрытие неразливной алк. продукции)" не стоит?

----------


## stone78

> Уважаемые форумчане!
> РТ базовая 5.2.1.65, платформа 8.3.11.3034. Имеется проблема. Время отклика клавы 1-1,5 сек. Пробовал несколько устройств - результат один.
> Есть у кого какие мысли как исправить отклик?
> Заранее спасибо!!!


Если у вас есть "клавиатурный" сканер, то проблема либо с драйвером сканера, либо со сканером.
Попробуйте отключить сканер. Если стало всё хорошо, то обновляйте драйвер сканера/подключайте к другому порту USB...

----------

nikola03 (25.02.2019)

----------


## avc

> Продаём через Официант. Так же как и вы: сканируем EAN13, а затем акциз.
> С похожей проблемой сталкивался на "Официанте", поэтому советовал по аналогии.
> А там функциональность "Подбирать товары по акцизной марке" не работала с новыми марками, так как в них не содержится код ЕГАИС.
> Попробуйте убрать галочку "Подбирать товары по акцизной марке".
> И ещё: у вас случайно галочка "Общепит (Разрешить вскрытие неразливной алк. продукции)" не стоит?


Нет, не стоит.
На вкладке "Дополнительно" только одна галка "Подбирать товары по акцизной марке".

----------


## nikola03

> Если у вас есть "клавиатурный" сканер, то проблема либо с драйвером сканера, либо со сканером.
> Попробуйте отключить сканер. Если стало всё хорошо, то обновляйте драйвер сканера/подключайте к другому порту USB...


Перерегистрировал драйвер сканера на версию 9.3.1.27 и усё заработало.
Спасибо!!!

----------


## nikola03

Кстати, могли бы скинуть крайнюю версию драйвера 5520332@mail.ru
Спасибо.

----------


## Well_81

Может, кто-нибудь разъяснит, почему ТП базовая может работать без ключа, и спокойно обновляется. Изначально устанавливали с целью потестить функционал перед покупкой лицензии, но так и не поняли, почему работает, на других системах работать отказывается. Сейчас нужно будет переустанавливать ос, хотелось бы оставить эту ТП для отладки. Изначально ставили 5.2.1.48, платформа 8.3.9.1850.

----------


## radiscull

Может кто поделится - Дистрибутивом версии 5.1.6.9 базовой версии с ЕГАИС на платформе 8.3  - radiscull@ya.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Silverva

Люди добрые, подскажите, как обновить "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир базовая с ЕГАИС"; сейчас стоит 5.1.5.16, и если можно обновления по очередности cloud.dragon@mail.ru Заранее БЛАГОДАРЮ!!!:)

----------


## Silverva

Забыл платформа 8.2

----------

emgriby (04.03.2019)

----------


## MrBlanki

> Люди добрые, подскажите, как обновить "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир базовая с ЕГАИС"; сейчас стоит 5.1.5.16, и если можно обновления по очередности cloud.dragon@mail.ru Заранее БЛАГОДАРЮ!!!:)


Скинул

----------

Ukei (27.02.2019)

----------


## MrBlanki

> Может кто поделится - Дистрибутивом версии 5.1.6.9 базовой версии с ЕГАИС на платформе 8.3  - radiscull@ya.ru
> Заранее спасибо.


Скинул

----------

emgriby (28.02.2019), radiscull (28.02.2019), Ukei (28.02.2019)

----------


## emgriby

Здравствуйте! Прошу скинуть штрих-м кассир 5 5.1.6.9 БАЗОВАЯ с ЕГАИС  1С  8.2. Заранее спасибо! emgriby@gmail.com

----------


## MrBlanki

> Здравствуйте! Прошу скинуть штрих-м кассир 5 5.1.6.9 БАЗОВАЯ с ЕГАИС  1С  8.2. Заранее спасибо! emgriby@gmail.com


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2p1R/QvmHgxpqi

----------

emgriby (04.03.2019)

----------


## MrBlanki

Штрих-М
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3hWR/CADDiPPgZ

----------

emgriby (04.03.2019), Grebennyk-B (01.03.2019), radiscull (28.02.2019), r_u_nuts (25.02.2020), Ukei (01.03.2019), ЮляЗвезда (29.03.2019)

----------


## nikola03

Господа! Скиньте крайнюю версию драйвера сканера, плиз 5520332@mail.ru

----------


## BarKerrigan

Отправьте, пожалуйста, *эмулятор ключа* для платформы * Штрих М торговое предприятие версии 5.2.3.02*

----------


## BarKerrigan

xamedylin@mail.ru

----------


## lllsss

Здравствуйте, существует Штрих М кассир Базовая 5 под 8.3 отученная? 
Поделитесь пожалуйста  radcmax@mail.ru

----------


## dakar1

Всем привет... Получилось у кого-нибудь установить ТП 5_2_4_01 ?... У меня после установки даёт ошибку активации компоненты защиты...

----------


## MrBlanki

> Всем привет... Получилось у кого-нибудь установить ТП 5_2_4_01 ?... У меня после установки даёт ошибку активации компоненты защиты...


Все нормально установил, все работает только коды активации не принимает :)

----------


## dakar1

> Все нормально установил, все работает только коды активации не принимает :)


А винда какая, 10-ка?..Платформа правильная?..

----------


## MrBlanki

> А винда какая, 10-ка?..Платформа правильная?..


И на 10 и на 7 все нормально работает

----------


## Bamsimus

> Все нормально установил, все работает только коды активации не принимает :)


У меня тоже обновление прошло, до активации новый функционал не работает, при попытке активации пишет:
Ошибка активации продукта!
Описание  :[10200] Empty hard key serial number

----------


## MrBlanki

> У меня тоже обновление прошло, до активации новый функционал не работает, при попытке активации пишет:
> Ошибка активации продукта!
> Описание  :[10200] Empty hard key serial number


Так сначала надо активировать ПО, а потом обновление только после этого будет работать новый функционал

----------


## dakar1

Так у меня на окне загрузки "Ошибка активации компоненты защиты"... Т.Е. я даже в программу не могу зайти....Я уже и платформу менял, и базы новые создавал, всё одинаково...

----------


## MrBlanki

> Так у меня на окне загрузки "Ошибка активации компоненты защиты"... Т.Е. я даже в программу не могу зайти....Я уже и платформу менял, и базы новые создавал, всё одинаково...


доступ нужен

----------

dakar1 (06.03.2019)

----------


## radiscull

Может кто поделится - Дистрибутив версии 5.1.6.9 базовой версии на платформе 8.3  - radiscull@ya.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Может кто поделится - Дистрибутив версии 5.1.6.9 базовой версии на платформе 8.3  - radiscull@ya.ru
> Заранее спасибо.


Сообщение #1386

----------


## radiscull

> Сообщение #1386


Я смотрел там нет базовой.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Я смотрел там нет базовой.


Залил

----------

radiscull (05.03.2019), Ukei (05.03.2019)

----------


## wlad0082

> Так у меня на окне загрузки "Ошибка активации компоненты защиты"... Т.Е. я даже в программу не могу зайти....Я уже и платформу менял, и базы новые создавал, всё одинаково...


Правой кнопкой мыши и "Запуск от имени администратора". У меня так получилось. Но все равно требует Пин-код.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Правой кнопкой мыши и "Запуск от имени администратора". У меня так получилось. Но все равно требует Пин-код.


Так убери "-" и активируй

----------


## MrRork

> Так сначала надо активировать ПО, а потом обновление только после этого будет работать новый функционал


Подскажи, откуда брать пин-код для активации обновления? на ключе поддержка ещё есть...

----------


## MrBlanki

> Подскажи, откуда брать пин-код для активации обновления? на ключе поддержка ещё есть...


Купить в штрихе или у партнеров

https://kkm.solutions/blog/detail.php?ELEMENT_ID=366756

----------


## dakar1

> доступ нужен


Спасибо... Получилось... В свойствах 1cv8 ставим "Запускать от имени администратора"... Кстати с кассиром 5 такая же байда была, а тут что-то я протупил… А вот где купон покупать я что-то не просёк... В л/к на сайте Штриха только подписки на тех обслуживание по вражеским ценам....

----------


## MrBlanki

> Спасибо... Получилось... В свойствах 1cv8 ставим "Запускать от имени администратора"... Кстати с кассиром 5 такая же байда была, а тут что-то я протупил… А вот где купон покупать я что-то не просёк... В л/к на сайте Штриха только подписки на тех обслуживание по вражеским ценам....


Так же можно у партнеров купить. Я как раз партнёр штриха :)

----------


## Ander916

А где скачать ТП 5_2_4_01 ?

----------


## MrBlanki

> А где скачать ТП 5_2_4_01 ?


Сообщение #1386

----------


## Ander916

Спасибо

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Здравствуйте, существует Штрих М кассир Базовая 5 под 8.3 отученная? 
> Поделитесь пожалуйста  radcmax@mail.ru


существует, пишите в личку

----------


## spritly84

Добрый вечер. Подскажите, как обновить "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир базовая"; сейчас стоит 5.1.5.17, и если можно обновления по очередности tigernite@mail.ru Заранее Спасибо!!!

----------


## spritly84

8.2 платформа

----------


## yurik_ageev

> 8.2 платформа


Через конфигуратор

----------


## spritly84

Подскажите ещё как перейти на 8.3 платформу(на ТП 5 после обновления до версии 5.2.1.56 база грузится нормально на 8.2 платформе, если обновлять дальше, то на 8.2 не грузится вылетают ошибки, а на 8.3 грузится нормально, как быть в такой ситуации??? кассир на 8.2 платформе, проблем с синхронизацией не будет?  )

----------


## spritly84

> Через конфигуратор


а на сайте KKM только дистрибутивы версии выложены, обновлений нет, как быть в таком случае?

----------


## cerg2313

Там при установки выбери пункт не полная а обновление и можно сразу на последний релиз

----------


## MrBlanki

> Подскажите ещё как перейти на 8.3 платформу(на ТП 5 после обновления до версии 5.2.1.56 база грузится нормально на 8.2 платформе, если обновлять дальше, то на 8.2 не грузится вылетают ошибки, а на 8.3 грузится нормально, как быть в такой ситуации??? кассир на 8.2 платформе, проблем с синхронизацией не будет?  )


Внимание! Рекомендуемая версия платформы 1С:Предприятие 8.3 (не ниже 8.3.10.2505). Для ТП5. Да кассир будет работать ещё пока на 8.2. Установил платформу, установил ТП и запускай от админа первый раз.

----------


## MrBlanki

> а на сайте KKM только дистрибутивы версии выложены, обновлений нет, как быть в таком случае?


Дистрибутив = конфигурация и обновление
И на сайте есть файл обновление :)

----------


## MrBlanki

> Через конфигуратор


Зачем через конфигуратор? Когда запускаешь setup.exe и он все нормально делает.

----------


## spritly84

> Дистрибутив = конфигурация и обновление
> И на сайте есть файл обновление :)


Странно на сайте в разделе скачать 3 дистриба кассир базовый с егаисом, 3 базовых без егаиса и просто 3 кассира)

а ТП 5 на платформе 8.3 и Кассир базовый на платформе 8.2 это работоспособная связка?

----------


## MrBlanki

> Странно на сайте в разделе скачать 3 дистриба кассир базовый с егаисом, 3 базовых без егаиса и просто 3 кассира)
> 
> а ТП 5 на платформе 8.3 и Кассир базовый на платформе 8.2 это работоспособная связка?


Работать будет. Почему не поставить везде 8.3?

----------


## spritly84

> Работать будет. Почему не поставить везде 8.3?


на ТП 5 переход получается простым как и во всех конфигурациях 1С запустил другую версию платформы и поехали дальше...(хотя сканер ШК на 8.2 хорошо работает, а на 8.3 нет видимо в версиях драйвера, опять таки его надо переподключать в ТП 5), а с кассиром 5 базовый как? там же подключаемого оборудования куча, при замене платформы с 8.2 на 8.3 всё просто врятли проскочит... или я не прав?

----------


## MrBlanki

> на ТП 5 переход получается простым как и во всех конфигурациях 1С запустил другую версию платформы и поехали дальше...(хотя сканер ШК на 8.2 хорошо работает, а на 8.3 нет видимо в версиях драйвера, опять таки его надо переподключать в ТП 5), а с кассиром 5 базовый как? там же подключаемого оборудования куча, при замене платформы с 8.2 на 8.3 всё просто врятли проскочит... или я не прав?


Ну не знаю как у тебя, но у меня все просто так получается :D

----------


## MrBlanki

Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 7.0.4.7 Базовый
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3hWR/CADDiPPgZ

----------

Ukei (07.03.2019)

----------


## dakar1

В ТП 5 драйверы сканера штрихкода кривые какие-то всё время... Я взял из кассира 5 Scaner1C.длл и пихаю его в папку bin с которой ТП работает, лучше он однозначно...

----------


## dakar1

Коллеги, а удалось кому-нибудь поженить ДТО 10 с Кассиром 5?...

----------


## xyzet

Доброго дня всем!
У меня такая проблема, на старом компьютере установлена Штрих-М Кассир 5.1.5.17, купили новый компьютер надо на него также заинсталлить Штрих-М Кассир инсталлирую скачанные от сюда версии Штрих-М Кассир при запуске он ругается на отсутствие ключа, ключ в виде пин кода куплен, ни как не могу найти информацию о том в каком окне вставить этот пинкод.  Помогите пожалуйста!!!

----------


## MrBlanki

> Доброго дня всем!
> У меня такая проблема, на старом компьютере установлена Штрих-М Кассир 5.1.5.17, купили новый компьютер надо на него также заинсталлить Штрих-М Кассир инсталлирую скачанные от сюда версии Штрих-М Кассир при запуске он ругается на отсутствие ключа, ключ в виде пин кода куплен, ни как не могу найти информацию о том в каком окне вставить этот пинкод.  Помогите пожалуйста!!!


Пиши в ЛК помогу

----------


## Gas1992

Приветствую! Ребят, очень нужен дистрибутив последнего официанта! Если есть возможность поделитесь пожалуйста! Можете на облако скинуть. Думаю лишним не будет. Ну либо на почту tpertsovskiy@gmail.com

----------


## MrBlanki

> Приветствую! Ребят, очень нужен дистрибутив последнего официанта! Если есть возможность поделитесь пожалуйста! Можете на облако скинуть. Думаю лишним не будет. Ну либо на почту tpertsovskiy@gmail.com


Сообщение 1386

----------


## Gas1992

Не хочет от туда скачивать, нажимаю скачать и ни какой реакции (

----------


## MrBlanki

> Не хочет от туда скачивать, нажимаю скачать и ни какой реакции (


Обнови страницу и попробуй еще раз, у меня все норм скачивается

----------


## Gas1992

> Обнови страницу и попробуй еще раз, у меня все норм скачивается


Я уже из 3 разных браузеров пытался открыть... не хочет ( 
Может на почту скинешь? буду премного благодарен, версию на платформу 83

----------


## MrBlanki

> Я уже из 3 разных браузеров пытался открыть... не хочет ( 
> Может на почту скинешь? буду премного благодарен, версию на платформу 83


Скинул

----------

Ukei (11.03.2019)

----------


## Gas1992

Огромное спасибо! Выручил! ;)

----------


## vknnkv

Скиньте крайнюю версию драйвера сканера, пожалуйста vknnkv12@yandex.ru. Спасибо заранее.

----------


## Gas1992

Скинул

----------

Ukei (11.03.2019)

----------


## Silver Johnes

То есть, последний ТП5 на 8.3 от администратора подтянет базу, которая создавалась на 8.2 (5.1.6.6)?

Или процедура обновления и перехода с 8.2 на 8.3 более сложная?

----------


## MrBlanki

> То есть, последний ТП5 на 8.3 от администратора подтянет базу, которая создавалась на 8.2 (5.1.6.6)?
> 
> Или процедура обновления и перехода с 8.2 на 8.3 более сложная?


Установил 8.3, установил ТП, запустил от админа

----------


## сандр

Розница базовая.
Может кто подскажет как исправить ошибки : 
{ОбщийМодуль.РаботаСоШтрих  Кодами.Модуль(471,3)}: Ожидается оператор препроцессора
	#<<?>>Область ЗакомментированныйКод
{ОбщийМодуль.РаботаСоШтрих  Кодами.Модуль(480,3)}: Ожидается оператор препроцессора
	#<<?>>КонецОбласти

----------


## MrBlanki

> Розница базовая.
> Может кто подскажет как исправить ошибки : 
> {ОбщийМодуль.РаботаСоШтрих  Кодами.Модуль(471,3)}: Ожидается оператор препроцессора
> 	#<<?>>Область ЗакомментированныйКод
> {ОбщийМодуль.РаботаСоШтрих  Кодами.Модуль(480,3)}: Ожидается оператор препроцессора
> 	#<<?>>КонецОбласти


После чего такое произошло?

----------


## сандр

Розница базовая.
Может кто подскажет как исправить ошибки : 
{ОбщийМодуль.РаботаСоШтрих  Кодами.Модуль(471,3)}: Ожидается оператор препроцессора
	#<<?>>Область ЗакомментированныйКод
{ОбщийМодуль.РаботаСоШтрих  Кодами.Модуль(480,3)}: Ожидается оператор препроцессора
	#<<?>>КонецОбласти

----------


## сандр

Разобрался. Нужно на 8,3 запускать.

----------


## Gas1992

Ребят, собственно снова вопрос по "Официанту". Нужен Штрих-М "Официант" дистрибутив Базовой поставки. Если есть у кого нибудь скиньте плз. Либо на облако либо на почту tpertsovskiy@gmail.com

----------


## Avatar_101

Доброго времени суток 
Скажите есть где нибудь Штрих-М Кассир 5.1 отлучённый

----------


## MrBlanki

Кассир версии 5.1.6.10
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3hWR/CADDiPPgZ

----------

eugen_bss (17.03.2019), Pozetiv4ik (03.04.2019), stone78 (15.03.2019), Ukei (15.03.2019), Well_81 (15.03.2019)

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Доброго времени суток 
> Скажите есть где нибудь Штрих-М Кассир 5.1 отлучённый


есть, пишите в личку

----------


## сандр

Может кто в курсе. Установлена "Розничная торговля" базовая версия. На компьютере получена электронная лицензия. Хочу переустановить систему. Может есть какой способ
сохранить лицензию на  "Розничную торговлю" копированием реестра или еще как ? Жесткий диск остается старый.

----------


## ruhil

Помоги ключиком ТР v_porsev@mail.ru

----------


## roody80

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста дистрибутивом и обновлением Штрих-М Магазин, желательно что то из крайних версий. razin190@ya.ru

----------


## MrBlanki

> Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста дистрибутивом и обновлением Штрих-М Магазин, желательно что то из крайних версий. razin190@ya.ru


Сообщение 1386

----------


## roody80

Нужен просто "Магазин" (не продуктовый, не ТП) Тот что присутствует в сообщении 578 только версию желательно поновее. Спасибо

----------


## serg_silver

Есть у кого нибудь Штрих базовый демо. Раньше вроде был в свободном доступе. Хочется попробовать покрутить на железе. Достаточно слабом. Как будет работать. Кто нибудь запускал маркировку на нем. Есть много Кассир 1.10 и 2.10 но с ним Штрих распрощался. Или может быть кто пробовал реализовать работу с маркировкой на 7.7 очень не хочется с ним прощаться.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Есть у кого нибудь Штрих базовый демо. Раньше вроде был в свободном доступе. Хочется попробовать покрутить на железе. Достаточно слабом. Как будет работать. Кто нибудь запускал маркировку на нем. Есть много Кассир 1.10 и 2.10 но с ним Штрих распрощался. Или может быть кто пробовал реализовать работу с маркировкой на 7.7 очень не хочется с ним прощаться.


Такого добра нет у меня пока

----------


## serg_silver

> Такого добра нет у меня пока


А как то потестировать до покупки можно кассира базового, есть такая возможность?

----------


## MrBlanki

> А как то потестировать до покупки можно кассира базового, есть такая возможность?


Думаю есть, пишите в soft@shtrih-m.ru

----------


## Crimww5

В кассире последнем добавили эмуляция офд,что это такое не кто не знает? а то ни где инфы нет!

----------


## serg_silver

А как обстоят дела с маркировкой? кто с табаком, мехами столкнулся отзовитесь. Стоит ли рассматривать для обуви одежды или в другую сторону смотреть (розница).

----------


## roody80

Обновил Кассира 5 до последней версии 5 1 6 10, до этого была какая то 2015 года. 
Появилась Активация! (Программа не активирована Доступна ограниченная функциональность текущей версии) - вопрос что это вообще такое? Как активировать? (прогу покупали самостоятельно на сайте Штрих-М еще в 2014). И в чем ограничения неактивированной версии? Могу ли работать на ней?

----------


## serg_silver

может не то обновление скачали. Может у Вас базовая версия а Вы скачали версию допускающую внесение изменений в конфигурацию. Она поставляется отдельно 1С и конфигурация Кассира со своим ключем. Смотрите внимательно. Работать врядли получится.

----------


## dakar1

> Обновил Кассира 5 до последней версии 5 1 6 10, до этого была какая то 2015 года. 
> Появилась Активация! (Программа не активирована Доступна ограниченная функциональность текущей версии) - вопрос что это вообще такое? Как активировать? (прогу покупали самостоятельно на сайте Штрих-М еще в 2014). И в чем ограничения неактивированной версии? Могу ли работать на ней?


Теперь обновления бесплатные, но на новый функционал в этих обновлениях, например маркировка табака, нужно покупать подписку на сайте штриха... Тоже самое и ТП 5...

----------


## roody80

> может не то обновление скачали. Может у Вас базовая версия а Вы скачали версию допускающую внесение изменений в конфигурацию. Она поставляется отдельно 1С и конфигурация Кассира со своим ключем. Смотрите внимательно. Работать врядли получится.


Кассир покупали еще в те времена когда не было разделения на базовый и не базовый, самое главное рокей4 ключ подошел и программа запустилась, но сообщает об отсутствии активации. Буду пробовать ставить базовый пакет Кассира 5 либо какую то из более ранних версий.
Вообще обновление решили ставить для настройки интеграции с UDS Game. Может кто подскажет какая из версий Кассира 5 корректно работает с UDS?  У кого есть опыт установки этой системы на штрих?

----------


## сандр

Вебинар: новые правила обновления конфигураций Штрих-М.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vu_nCUjK2gw

----------

Ukei (19.03.2019)

----------


## serg_silver

новые правила обновления. Это уже даже не смешно. Мало того что продукты сырые на рынок выпускают. так еще и за свои пару строк обновлений ломающих все, денег хотят. Ужас. Штрих - совесть то есть? Форум забросили, общение только через helpDesk где отвечают по 2 недели на простые вопросы. Функционал откровенно сырой. новые продукты это ужас. Кассир 5 сколько лет мусолят до ума довести не могут. Я сам 1 кассира переписывал за 2 недели сделали то что программисты штриха несколько лет обещали да так и не сделали. А платные тех поддержка это вообще, плюс цены такие как будто они супер CRM обслуживают. Так свои продукты не продвигают. Торг пред это отдельная прога за которую черти будут разработчиков в отдельном котле варить. Вобщем бизнес по русски ни чего личного. Ох как бы хотелось найти что нибудь легковесное и простое. Может кто что подскажет.

----------

Alexsovkov (20.03.2019)

----------


## Mishla

Доброго дня! Подскажите, какие изменения в Штрих Кассир 5.1.6.10(базовая) по сравнению с 5.1.6.9?
Спасибо!

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.1.6.9*

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ с ЕГАИС", релиз 5.1.6.9*

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.6.10*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.1.6.10*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ с ЕГАИС", релиз 5.1.6.10*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.1.65*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.3.023*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.3.02*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 7.0.4.2*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 7.0.4.3*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 7.0.4.5*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 7.0.4.7*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Официант", релиз 5.1.6.7*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

alexisxxx (28.03.2019), baikot (29.01.2020), dmkarn (15.04.2019), NikitaFF (17.05.2019), pvl57 (04.04.2019), Semper (11.08.2021), Stalker_e30 (28.01.2020), stone78 (20.03.2019)

----------


## akw

*Добрый день!!!*

Никто не сталкивался с такой проблемой:

Все работало нормально, после ревизии загрузил ККМ товарами по остаткам - все как обычно, с теми же настройками - ничего не меняя, ничего не обновляя - просто *обычная загрузка ККМ* и тут появилась проблема:

*Перестало пробиваться пиво*  - выдает ошибку - *[9] Ошибка при отправке файла в ТТ null*

Но, что интересно - *вся акцизка - водка, коньяки, вино, настойки - пробиваются без проблем* - как обычно все нормально, а вот *только пиво* - никак!!!

----------


## MrBlanki

> *Добрый день!!!*
> 
> Никто не сталкивался с такой проблемой:
> 
> Все работало нормально, после ревизии загрузил ККМ товарами по остаткам - все как обычно, с теми же настройками - ничего не меняя, ничего не обновляя - просто *обычная загрузка ККМ* и тут появилась проблема:
> 
> *Перестало пробиваться пиво*  - выдает ошибку - *[9] Ошибка при отправке файла в ТТ null*
> 
> Но, что интересно - *вся акцизка - водка, коньяки, вино, настойки - пробиваются без проблем* - как обычно все нормально, а вот *только пиво* - никак!!!


Если кассир старый, то стоит обновить его и проверить

----------


## akw

> Если кассир старый, то стоит обновить его и проверить


Кассир - 5.1.5.16

Просто странно, ничего СОВЕРШЕННО не обновлял, водка проходит отлично.
Пиво с утра проходило нормально, а после загрузки ККМ остатками - перестало....

----------


## MrBlanki

> Кассир - 5.1.5.16
> 
> Просто странно, ничего СОВЕРШЕННО не обновлял, водка проходит отлично.
> Пиво с утра проходило нормально, а после загрузки ККМ остатками - перестало....


а товароучетка какая?

----------


## akw

> а товароучетка какая?


ТП 5.2.1.56 стоит сейчас....

----------


## MrBlanki

> ТП 5.2.1.56 стоит сейчас....


Тогда очень странно. Доступ есть?

----------


## akw

Да, есть - но рабочий день еще идет на кассе, имею ввиду...

----------


## MrBlanki

> Да, есть - но рабочий день еще идет на кассе, имею ввиду...


А когда рабочий день заканчивается? =)

----------


## akw

> А когда рабочий заканчивается? =)


На ТП - в любое время, а на кассе 21-00, по мск 19-00

Но может касса и не нужна - странное что-то просто - водка идет отлично, пиво нет...

----------


## MrBlanki

> На ТП - в любое время, а на кассе 21-00, по мск 19-00
> 
> Но может касса и не нужна - странное что-то просто - водка идет отлично, пиво нет...


ТП бы сначала глянуть

----------

emgriby (26.03.2019)

----------


## spritly84

Добрый день! Подскажите, есть ли такая настройка в кассире 5, чтобы алкоголь запрещено было пробивать с 23.00 до 08.00 ?

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый день! Подскажите, есть ли такая настройка в кассире 5, чтобы алкоголь запрещено было пробивать с 23.00 до 08.00 ?


Да, есть

----------

emgriby (26.03.2019), Grebennyk-B (27.03.2019)

----------


## spritly84

> Да, есть


Подскажите, пожалуйста, где это включить? 
Кассир 5 5.1.6.6 базовый 8.2 платформа
Буду премного благодарен!

----------


## MrBlanki

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, где это включить? 
> Кассир 5 5.1.6.6 базовый 8.2 платформа
> Буду премного благодарен!


Настройка - Настройка ЕГАИС

----------

emgriby (26.03.2019), Grebennyk-B (27.03.2019)

----------


## spritly84

> Настройка - Настройка ЕГАИС


А точно там есть такая настройка? Не обнаружил...

----------


## MrBlanki

> А точно там есть такая настройка? Не обнаружил...


Тогда обновить =)

----------

emgriby (26.03.2019)

----------


## MrBlanki

> А точно там есть такая настройка? Не обнаружил...


Релиз 5.1.6.5 "Добавлена проверка времени запрета продажи алкогольной продукции при закрытии чека."

http://kkm.solutions/novosti/shtrikh...rsiya-5-1-6-5/

----------

emgriby (26.03.2019), Tokio78 (26.03.2019), Ukei (26.03.2019)

----------


## SeregaVD

Добрый день господа очень нужен эмулятор ключа для "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир" скиньте на seregavd@rambler.ru буду очень благодарен

----------


## spritly84

> Релиз 5.1.6.5 "Добавлена проверка времени запрета продажи алкогольной продукции при закрытии чека."
> 
> http://kkm.solutions/novosti/shtrikh...rsiya-5-1-6-5/


Спасибо, буду искать!

----------


## sas32

Добрый день, не могу найти ссылку на свежий Бармен для 1С 8.2, кто нибудь может поделиться?

----------


## Алексей1973

может вопрос не в тему есть стационарный сканер USB все работает необходимо подключить беспроводной USB сканер будут они работать одновременно в Кассире5

----------


## Tokio78

> может вопрос не в тему есть стационарный сканер USB все работает необходимо подключить беспроводной USB сканер будут они работать одновременно в Кассире5


Да, там несколько устройств можно создать.

----------

Алексей1973 (28.03.2019)

----------


## alexisxxx

> может вопрос не в тему есть стационарный сканер USB все работает необходимо подключить беспроводной USB сканер будут они работать одновременно в Кассире5


Если USB и как эмулятор клавиатуры, то заработает без настроек, а если через эмуляцию ком то надо добавить в кассире еще одно устройство, я так настраивал 2 сканера ручной, стационарный и + считыватель магнитных карт.

----------

Алексей1973 (28.03.2019)

----------


## Алексей1973

Всё понял Всем спасибо

----------


## cerg2313

https://yadi.sk/d/nzEsJmPkK0TLPQ
Бармен 5.1.6.7.1 8.2

----------

Ukei (28.03.2019)

----------


## ArtBel

Добрый день!
Очень нужен Штрих-М официант 5 вылеченный от жадности, ну или хоть куда копать намекните пожалуйста?
Спасибо заранее!!

----------


## Шухрат

Доброй ночи товарищи. Есть ли у кого нибудь возможность скинуть мне обработку с инфостарта ссыль на почту мне brethe82@rambler.ru

----------


## Шухрат

> Доброй ночи товарищи. Есть ли у кого нибудь возможность скинуть мне обработку с инфостарта ссыль на почту мне brethe82@rambler.ru


отбой ребят не работает в Торговом предприятии 5. Есть у кого нормальный реестр документов расширенный

----------


## Ander916

В жизни бы не догадался, зачем эти танцы с бубнами

----------


## Ander916

Господа, что делать тоБезымянный 7.jpg

----------


## MrBlanki

> Господа, что делать тоБезымянный 7.jpg


Купить подписку

----------


## Ander916

На этом форуме так не шутят

----------


## MrBlanki

> На этом форуме так не шутят


А кто тут шутит?

----------


## nikola03

> На этом форуме так не шутят


https://kkm.solutions/blog/detail.php?ELEMENT_ID=366756 почитайте тут

----------


## Ander916

Блин тут на КРИПТо ПРО болт положили, а тут за 1500 , что нет Левшей?

----------


## MrBlanki

> Блин тут на КРИПТо ПРО болт положили, а тут за 1500 , что нет Левшей?


А почему 1500 а не 4500? =)
У Вас же не базовая версия

----------


## Ander916

А вы со ШТРИХ м здесь всех контролируете???

----------


## yurik_ageev

> А вы со ШТРИХ м здесь всех контролируете???


решили проблему?
Если нет пишите в ЛС

----------


## dakar1

> Купить подписку


Не охота подписку покупать...

----------


## dakar1

> Если новый функционал не нужен тогда не покупайте подписку =)


Да в том то и дело, что нужен... Табаком торгуем...

----------


## ashtray_real

А тп5.2 можно отучить от ключа? Есть большая проблема а этом.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> А тп5.2 можно отучить от ключа? Есть большая проблема а этом.


Можно, пишите в ЛС

----------


## MrBlanki

> Можно, пишите в ЛС


yurik_ageev превысил(а) максимальный объём сохранённых личных сообщений и не может получать новые сообщения, пока не удалит часть старых.

----------


## deduchka

Доброго дня всем. Поделитесь кто может последним 56 обновлением Штрих-М Розничная Сеть

----------


## yurik_ageev

> А тп5.2 можно отучить от ключа? Есть большая проблема а этом.


получилось отучить ТП?
Если нет пишите в ЛС

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро. Хотелось узнать кто писал правила Штрих Торговое Предприятие 5 - Бухгалтерия для Казахстана редакция 3.0.

----------


## Well_81

Всем доброго дня. Выложите пожалуйста, кто может, руководство пользователя для ТП 5

----------


## deduchka

Доброго дня всем. Поделитесь кто может последним 56 обновлением Штрих-М Розничная Сеть

----------


## deduchka

Доброго дня всем. Поделитесь кто может последней конфигурацией Штрих-М Розничная Сеть 5.2.4.01

----------


## viksss

Добрый День! Подскажите Штрих-м: розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ работает с эквайрингом сбербанка? Не могу подключить.

----------


## nikola03

> Всем доброго дня. Выложите пожалуйста, кто может, руководство пользователя для ТП 5


https://kkm.solutions/files/?fid=399461 - с ЕГАИС от 19.01.2019
https://kkm.solutions/files/?fid=399462 - с ВЕТИС от 19.01.2019

----------

Well_81 (16.04.2019)

----------


## Gas1992

Да, работает!  В настройках видов оплат (в интерфейсе товароучёта) нужно поставить номер процессинга (Собственно код настройки сбера)

----------


## viksss

А где взять этот  код?

----------


## Gas1992

При настройке именно эквайринга, в кассире уже: Настройки - Оборудование - Настройка платёжных систем - параметры, там ставите галочку на против сбербанка, ставите код валюты 643 и остальные параметры по необходимости. и там будет код процессинга.

----------


## viksss

Спасибо! Попробую.

----------


## Well_81

Спасибо, конечно, но зайти в лк возможности нет

----------


## cerg2313

А какая нужна проф базовая или простая

----------


## cerg2313

> Доброго дня всем. Поделитесь кто может последней конфигурацией Штрих-М Розничная Сеть 5.2.4.01


А какая нужна проф, базовая или простая

----------


## alex2049

Здравствуйте, подскажите как в штрих м кассир 5 реализовать появления сообщения с напоминанием проверки возраста при пробитии алкогольной и табачной продукции?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Бармен", релиз 5.1.6.7.1*

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.4.01*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Ресторан. Back-Office", релиз 5.2.1.65*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Ресторан. Back-Office", релиз 5.2.4.01*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.4.01*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.4.01*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 7.0.4.6*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Bamsimus (19.04.2019), nikola03 (23.04.2019), Obasado (10.05.2019), Pozetiv4ik (19.04.2019)

----------


## z2p18

Кто может быть в курсе - когда планируется Штрих М Кассир с поддержкой маркировки сигарет?
И где-какие коды надо будет менять в файле обмена с бэком - чтобы если сигареты - то запрашивала бы акцизу (причем на переходный период как я понимаю должно быть возможность как продажи с акцизой так и без)?

----------


## кнут

> Кто может быть в курсе - когда планируется Штрих М Кассир с поддержкой маркировки сигарет?
> И где-какие коды надо будет менять в файле обмена с бэком - чтобы если сигареты - то запрашивала бы акцизу (причем на переходный период как я понимаю должно быть возможность как продажи с акцизой так и без)?


Вот тут посматривайте. Иногда проскакивает инфа по этому поводу
https://kkm.solutions/blog/

----------


## Hakimowartur

Всем доброго дня! Подскажите пожалуйста у кого Штрих-М ТП7, как выравнивали  остатки алкоголя с ЕГАИС? Хотел выронить остатки по пиву.
Там есть документ "Инвентаризация алкоголя", но она не работает как в ТП5. 
Если остаток  в ТП5 был верный, можно было заполнить инвентаризацию алкоголя по остатком номенклатуры, т.е. не обязательно было считать.
А в ТП7 заполняется только остаток по данным ЕГАИС, тем самым фактический остаток нужно вбивать самому.

----------


## santamo

Отправьте, пожалуйста, эмулятор ключа для платформы Штрих М торговое предприятие версии 5.2.3.02

sm-42@bk.ru

----------


## belsa2

Всем доброго времени суток. Объясните как в кассире 5_1_6_10 сделать продажу в кредит, с предоплатой я разобрался, а вот как оформить чек передачи в кредит, нет ((

----------


## spotty666

Вообще в Штрих-м Кассир 5.1.6.9 и выше есть уже всё. При считывании qr кода сигареты из него вытаскивается стандартный штрих код и по нему ищется товар в базе. А вся партия ффиксируется и отправляется в офд через кассу

----------


## belsa2

> Вообще в Штрих-м Кассир 5.1.6.9 и выше есть уже всё. При считывании qr кода сигареты из него вытаскивается стандартный штрих код и по нему ищется товар в базе. А вся партия ффиксируется и отправляется в офд через кассу


Это я знаю, что функционал у него улучшился, но вот даже инструкция осталась прежней, и как им пользоваться не написано. И еще вопрос как зарегать базовую версию на сайте штриха?

----------


## spotty666

> Это я знаю, что функционал у него улучшился, но вот даже инструкция осталась прежней, и как им пользоваться не написано. И еще вопрос как зарегать базовую версию на сайте штриха?


Регистрируетесь на сайте. В личном кабинете вводите ключ продукта. 

Для тех кто не в курсе https://kkm.solutions/blog/detail.php?ELEMENT_ID=366756

----------


## sandy1104

Здравствуйте!Пожалуйста.Ну  жна помощь?
Нужен эмулятор Кассир 5 или пропатченная версия Кассир 5.

----------


## sandy1104

Здравствуйте!Пожалуйста.Ну  жна помощь?
Нужен эмулятор Кассир 5 или пропатченная версия Кассир 5.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Здравствуйте!Пожалуйста.Ну  жна помощь?
> Нужен эмулятор Кассир 5 или пропатченная версия Кассир 5.


Здравствуйте! Пишите в ЛС, обсудим

----------


## ServiceIT

Помогите отучить Штрих М кассир 5 базовая версия от ключа
vincente_puhini@mail.ru

----------


## Сергей201

Добрый день. Помогите отучить Штрих М от ключа
xlostx@tut.by Спасибо

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Добрый день. Помогите отучить Штрих М от ключа
> xlostx@tut.by Спасибо


Добрый день! Что именно отучить надо, у Штрих-М много продуктов

----------


## Сергей201

Ситуация какая Хочу с УТ 10,3 на штрих перейти но что конкретно еще нужно будет не знаю либо кассир либо ТП5 не работал с ними хотел изучить для начала а запустить не могу

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Ситуация какая Хочу с УТ 10,3 на штрих перейти но что конкретно еще нужно будет не знаю либо кассир либо ТП5 не работал с ними хотел изучить для начала а запустить не могу


мы с Вами переписываемся по почте, уходим туда

----------


## Maestro20

"Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5" - скиньте пожалуйста лекарство по запуску  maestro20@ya.ru если не жалко. спс

----------


## belsa2

Так ни кто и не знает как продавать в кредит?

----------


## LimpMass

Народ, у меня установлена Штрих-М: ТП 5.2.1.18:
1. Мне необходимо ее обновить до последней версии, так чтобы был полный функционал, но без подписки. - цена вопроса?
2. Необходимо настроить обмен данными между ТП и 1С 8.3 БП Проф - цена вопроса?
Моя почта SlipSlopp@mail.ru или в личку....

----------


## yurik_ageev

Новых версий Штрих-М Торговое предприятие я так понимаю нет

----------


## Crimww5

Прошу выслать эмулятор ключа или что ни будь,что бы запустить Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5 на почту Crimwww5@gmail.com

----------


## Ukei

> Новых версий Штрих-М Торговое предприятие я так понимаю нет


 - Архив в 1-м сообщении темы смотрели? И что Вы называете "новой" версией?

----------


## KSlaWEEK

Вышлите эмулятор ключа, чтобы запустить Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5 на почту light_slav@rambler.ru

----------


## alex2049

Здравствуйте, подскажите как в штрих м кассир 5 реализовать появления сообщения с напоминанием проверки возраста при пробитии алкогольной и табачной продукции?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Вышлите эмулятор ключа, чтобы запустить Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 5 на почту light_slav@rambler.ru


*Эмулятор денег стоит*

----------


## dakar1

А активацию нового функционала в ТП5 удалось кому-нибудь приручить?...

----------


## yurik_ageev

> А активацию нового функционала в ТП5 удалось кому-нибудь приручить?...


в какой версии

----------


## кнут

> А активацию нового функционала в ТП5 удалось кому-нибудь приручить?...


Вот здесь, вроде, приручили:
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....5-2-(5-2-1-64)
но, пока нет особого спроса )
В теме указана старая версия, но лечится любая

----------


## dakar1

> в какой версии


ТП 5.2.4.01

----------


## yurik_ageev

> ТП 5.2.4.01


напишите в ЛС, дам доступ посмотрите

----------


## Chistya51

Просьба помочь с активацией - ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.4.01

Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## Chistya51

Просьба помочь с активацией - ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.4.01

Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Напиши в тех.поддержку, вышлешь им ключ или пин и они тебя активируют

----------


## Chistya51

активируют при условии подписания договора на поддержку, но это понятное дело. Т.е. таблетки - решения на скаченную конфигурацию ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.4.01 - нет?

----------

Ukei (27.05.2019)

----------


## yurik_ageev

> активируют при условии подписания договора на поддержку, но это понятное дело. Т.е. таблетки - решения на скаченную конфигурацию ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.4.01 - нет?


скиньте конфу проверю, может повезет

----------


## yurik_ageev

> активируют при условии подписания договора на поддержку, но это понятное дело. Т.е. таблетки - решения на скаченную конфигурацию ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.4.01 - нет?


написал в ЛС

----------


## nikola03

Добрый вечер, уважаемые форумчане!
Имеется РТ БАЗОВАЯ 5.2.4.01+кассир, которые используются для обработки алкогольной продукции и дальнейшей его реализации. В ближайшем будущем планируем вести учет сигарет. Если алко накладные создаются автоматически на основании обработанных ЕГАИС поступлений, то сигаретные накладные придется набивать в ручную. Заполнять накладную по каталогу, коду, ШК или коду поставщика не очень удобно по ряду причин. Остается один способ (поправьте, если не прав) - добавление номенклатуры, которая когда либо поставлялась от выбранного поставщика.
Пример: добавляем в накладную условно 200 товаров, по накладной пришло 50. Листаем список и заполняем количество нужной номенклатуры.
Вопрос: Как убрать остальные (лишние) 150 строк с номенклатурой из накладной, чтобы в ней осталось только то, что поступило?
Спасибо!

----------


## necus

для базовой версии не нужен эмулятор, там есть восзможность и так ее установить бесплатно

----------


## siall

Кассир 1.10. Кто-то в нем работает?Как насчёт маркировки табака? Есть наработки или совсем глухо?

----------

кнут (03.06.2019)

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Кассир 1.10. Кто-то в нем работает?Как насчёт маркировки табака? Есть наработки или совсем глухо?


думаю, что неверное глухо

----------


## Mishla

> Кассир 1.10. Кто-то в нем работает?Как насчёт маркировки табака? Есть наработки или совсем глухо?


К сожалению, Штрих снял 1.10 и 2.10 с поддержки еще в марте(информация об этом в ветке есть выше). Если только сами допишите...

----------


## yurik_ageev

> К сожалению, Штрих снял 1.10 и 2.10 с поддержки еще в марте(информация об этом в ветке есть выше). Если только сами допишите...


скорее всего придется переходить на Кассир-5

----------


## siall

Хоть бы знать алгоритм, сам бы попробовал дописать...А в Кассир 5 уже это есть?

----------


## werewolf1980-1

нужно обновление для Торговое предприятие 5 до версии 5.2.4.01 заранее спасибо. 89109264444@mail.ru

----------


## werewolf1980-1

нужно обновление для Торговое предприятие 5 Базовая до версии 5.2.4.01 заранее спасибо. 89109264444@mail.ru

----------


## serg_silver

> Кассир 1.10. Кто-то в нем работает?Как насчёт маркировки табака? Есть наработки или совсем глухо?


Есть вариант попробовать прикрутить https://forum.infostart.ru/forum28/t...77/?PAGEN_1=21 ребята сказали что доработать могут цена около 14000. У меня много доработок по 1 и 2 кассиру. Очень не хочется уходить. Но Штрих отказался от 7.7. версии совсем. Как вариант можно переходить на 5 кассира. При чем могу сказать, перейти можно с 50% скидкой. 
Если есть желание попробовать прикрутить маркировку Я бы поучаствовал. Очень не хочется уходить с 7.7. да и все настроено работает и компы слабые для 5 касира.

----------


## кнут

> Кассир 1.10. Кто-то в нем работает?Как насчёт маркировки табака? Есть наработки или совсем глухо?


Работают. Маркировку дописываю для Кассира 1.10 и Кассира 2.10. Через недельку-другую будет релиз.

----------

siall (03.06.2019)

----------


## serg_silver

Сами дописываете? откуда информация? Штрих сказал что ничего доделывать не будет.

----------


## кнут

> Сами дописываете? откуда информация? Штрих сказал что ничего доделывать не будет.


Да, пишу сам. В принципе, рабочая версия уже есть. 
Взялся, т.к. куча клиентов на Кассире 2 сидит. Не переходят на 5го кассира по той-же причине: слабые компы.

----------


## serg_silver

поделитесь? могу поучаствовать. Поделится наработками. Есть печать ценников и этикеток, поиск чеков, журнал операций, визуальные отчеты по продажам.

----------


## serg_silver

А как решают вопрос по Товароучетке? У нас ТП 4. тоже очень не хочется уходить. как там с маркировкой быть? или приход в онлайне делать а по кассам только списание. Что люди думают а то на ТП 7 тоже не хочется уходить. Все ломать опять.

----------


## кнут

> поделитесь? могу поучаствовать. Поделится наработками. Есть печать ценников и этикеток, поиск чеков, журнал операций, визуальные отчеты по продажам.


Спасибо за предложение! ) 
Скорее всего, доработку для маркировки буду продавать. Т.к. времени ушло на это дело очень много. Хотелось бы как-то компенсировать.

----------


## serg_silver

Да в принципе тоже вариант. Сколько стоить будет? А что по товароучетке?

----------


## кнут

> Сколько стоить будет? А что по товароучетке?


Ориентировочно: 3000руб.
С товароучеткой пока не заморачивался. Т.к. почти у всех моих клиентов ТП5. Но, в ТП4 тоже можно реализовать работу с маркировкой.

----------

Mishla (14.06.2019)

----------


## serg_silver

> Ориентировочно: 3000руб.
> С товароучеткой пока не заморачивался. Т.к. почти у всех моих клиентов ТП5. Но, в ТП4 тоже можно реализовать работу с маркировкой.


Мне разработка интересна. Могу если что потестировать. 
Также интересна реализация Маркировки в ТП4. 
Можем обсудить  WhatsApp. mail.

----------


## siall

Я долго думал, на что уходить с ТП4 ПРОФ ( сначала ЕГАИС, потом акизы на водку, теперь маркировка табака, далее молоко и фиг знает еще что, все равно когда-то придется соскочить) в результате на 1С Розница 2.2  остановился, со Штриховскими продуктами не хочу связываться больше из-за их политики и техподдержки. Там фигово совсем организована выгрузка-загрузка касс, но под себя переписал, плюс выгрузку на старые термопеч. весы, вроде норм.
 Но с Кассира 1.хх слазить никак по той же причине - летает все и на совсем старых компах (у меня даже несколько компов работают без ЖД, на флэшках 256 МБ с установленной микро XP 100МБ).
 Так что  очень интересует маркировка табака на Кассире 1.10. Не думал, что там много возни (всего-то надо выцепить первые цифры из Дата-Матрикс кода и найти по нему пачку в справочнике), но раз человек говорит много делов, то беру свои слова обратно. Самому как обычно не на чем  пробовать.

----------


## кнут

> Не думал, что там много возни (всего-то надо выцепить первые цифры из Дата-Матрикс кода и найти по нему пачку в справочнике).


С этим то особых проблем нет )
В кассире 1 и 2 основная проблема в том, что модуль регистрации продаж лежит во внешней компоненте. Собственно, отсюда и растут все заморочки.
Но, почти все проблемы уже решил.

----------


## serg_silver

> С этим то особых проблем нет )
> В кассире 1 и 2 основная проблема в том, что модуль регистрации продаж лежит во внешней компоненте. Собственно, отсюда и растут все заморочки.
> Но, почти все проблемы уже решил.


Ну будем ждать когда будет окончательный вариант. 
А проблему с округлением до 1, при применении скидки не делали?

----------


## serg_silver

> Я долго думал, на что уходить с ТП4 ПРОФ ( сначала ЕГАИС, потом акизы на водку, теперь маркировка табака, далее молоко и фиг знает еще что, все равно когда-то придется соскочить) в результате на 1С Розница 2.2  остановился, со Штриховскими продуктами не хочу связываться больше из-за их политики и техподдержки. Там фигово совсем организована выгрузка-загрузка касс, но под себя переписал, плюс выгрузку на старые термопеч. весы, вроде норм.
>  Но с Кассира 1.хх слазить никак по той же причине - летает все и на совсем старых компах (у меня даже несколько компов работают без ЖД, на флэшках 256 МБ с установленной микро XP 100МБ).
>  Так что  очень интересует маркировка табака на Кассире 1.10. Не думал, что там много возни (всего-то надо выцепить первые цифры из Дата-Матрикс кода и найти по нему пачку в справочнике), но раз человек говорит много делов, то беру свои слова обратно. Самому как обычно не на чем  пробовать.


Тоже вот сейчас думаю куда уйти с ТП 4. хотел на тп5 потом на тп7. Но так-же думаю что закрытый код и постоянные оплаты  техподдержки и головная боль с ключами. Простейший учет не хочется перегружать сильно. Не поделитесь обработкой по обмену?

----------


## dakar1

И я рад бы уйти со штриха, но столько уже вбухано, что начинать заново уже страшновато...
А вообще вопрос такой... Кто может помочь настроить выгрузку в БП 3 из ТП 5 через интернет?...

----------


## OLEG_B

> И я рад бы уйти со штриха, но столько уже вбухано, что начинать заново уже страшновато...
> А вообще вопрос такой... Кто может помочь настроить выгрузку в БП 3 из ТП 5 через интернет?...


Яндекс диск или Диск - О На обоих компах ставь с одинаковой учёткой Вот тебе и папка обмена как по локалке

----------


## OLEG_B

> И я рад бы уйти со штриха, но столько уже вбухано, что начинать заново уже страшновато...
> А вообще вопрос такой... Кто может помочь настроить выгрузку в БП 3 из ТП 5 через интернет?...


Яндекс диск или Диск - О На обоих компах ставь с одинаковой учёткой Вот тебе и папка обмена как по локалке

----------


## serg_silver

> И я рад бы уйти со штриха, но столько уже вбухано, что начинать заново уже страшновато...
> А вообще вопрос такой... Кто может помочь настроить выгрузку в БП 3 из ТП 5 через интернет?...


Вариантов масса, VPN, синхронизаторы, можно почтовый клиент привязать, извращенские варианты типа ftp с ddns на роутере. если не доверяете яндекс диску как предлагали то можно через BitTorrentSync только 1 версии, Или просто Sync он opensourse.

----------


## кнут

АНОНС!

Штрих-М Кассир 1.10.14

Изменения:

1. Поддержка работы с маркируемыми товарам (пока только ТАБАК):
   константа "Передавать ТЕГИ маркировки в ОФД". 0 - не передавать теги в ОФД, 1 - передавать теги в ОФД.
   константа "Требовать марку при продаже табака". 0 - при вводе маркируемого товара в чек по коду/ШК/подбору не требовать марку. 1 - требовать чтение марки для маркируемого товара.
   константа "Контролировать МРЦ по маркировке". 0 - не контролировать. 1 - если МРЦ меньше цены в справочнике, то при продаже будет использована МРЦ.
   В справочник "Товары" введено поле "ТипМаркировки". Для табака Тип Маркировки должен быть равен 0005.
   включен контроль версии драйвера ФР.
   Поддержана загрузка поля "ТипМаркировки" из товароучетных программ по формату "Штрих-М". (Т.е. в файле *.spr ПризнакПредметаРасчета - 26е поле, ТипМаркировки - 28е поле)
   Продажа маркируемого товара фиксируется в транзакциях с кодом 180. Транзакция выгружается в файл продаж.
   Включен контроль марок при изменениях в чеке (сторно, изменения количества, отложенный чек)

2. Поддержка работы с акцизными марками образца 2018г.

3. Сделана отвязка от ключа.

4. Открыта работа всех дополнительных гранул.

5. Введена возможность передачи чеков в ЕГАИС через CURL

6. Пофикшена проблема снятия Z отчета после попытки пробить чек за пределами 24 часов.

7. Интегрирована виртуальная клавиатура для набора email/телефона клиента.

+ много мелких доработок: исправления интерфейса, оптимизация алгоритма, улучшения функционала.

Стадия тестирования заканчивается 19.06.19.
https://forum.ruboard.ru/attachment....1&d=1560488236

----------

Vihome (22.06.2019), ПодОпытный (25.06.2019)

----------


## serg_silver

Ждем. Обувь и одежду. И кстати а как товар с маркированной номенклатурой будет попадать в Кассира? нужно переделывать выгрузку из товароучетного ПО?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> АНОНС!
> 
> Штрих-М Кассир 1.10.14
> 
> Изменения:
> 
> 1. Поддержка работы с маркируемыми товарам (пока только ТАБАК):
>    константа "Передавать ТЕГИ маркировки в ОФД". 0 - не передавать теги в ОФД, 1 - передавать теги в ОФД.
>    константа "Требовать марку при продаже табака". 0 - при вводе маркируемого товара в чек по коду/ШК/подбору не требовать марку. 1 - требовать чтение марки для маркируемого товара.
> ...


эта версия уже вышла?

----------

кнут (14.06.2019)

----------


## yurik_ageev

> *Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 1.10 от 28.12.2015*
> 
> Установка:
> 
> СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО
> 
> 
> *Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 2.10 от 28.12.2015*
> 
> ...


А Штрих-М кассир 1.10.14 еще не выпустили?

----------


## кнут

> А Штрих-М кассир 1.10.14 еще не выпустили?


Версия 1.10.14 - это моя доработка. 
Выпускаю на след.неделе.

----------


## кнут

> Ждем. Обувь и одежду. И кстати а как товар с маркированной номенклатурой будет попадать в Кассира? нужно переделывать выгрузку из товароучетного ПО?


В свежих Штрих-М ТП5 выгрузка маркированного товара поддерживается. Выгружается в поле №28. 
Правда, пока не для всех типов ПОС систем.

----------


## kimok1988

> И я рад бы уйти со штриха, но столько уже вбухано, что начинать заново уже страшновато...
> А вообще вопрос такой... Кто может помочь настроить выгрузку в БП 3 из ТП 5 через интернет?...


А обмен норм работает? сможете выслать правила обмена БП3-ТП5 и ТП5-БП3

----------


## barred

Есть у кого?
Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Бармен", релиз 5.1.6.7.1
*Установка для 8.1*

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый вечер кто сможет выложить ТП 5.2.2.02 и ТП 5.2.3.02 и ТП 5.2.4.01 дистр. заранее спасибо. а то не могу скачать с стр.1

----------


## Mishla

Приветствую! Есть уже готовая версия?

----------


## Mishla

Приветствую! Есть уже готовая версия 1.10.14?

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.61*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.62*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.1.63*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

Vihome (22.06.2019)

----------


## dakar1

> А обмен норм работает? сможете выслать правила обмена БП3-ТП5 и ТП5-БП3


Не могу настроить... Не могу выгрузить план счетов из БП 3.0... Мне предлагали помочь с этим делом, но бухгалтер упорно не пускает удаленно на свой комп...Вот если бы пошагово объяснили...Я загружал в БП справочники, да и документы, но нужно в ТП загрузить план счетов из БП....Вот тут я и сдулся.....

----------


## MrBlanki

> Не могу настроить... Не могу выгрузить план счетов из БП 3.0... Мне предлагали помочь с этим делом, но бухгалтер упорно не пускает удаленно на свой комп...Вот если бы пошагово объяснили...Я загружал в БП справочники, да и документы, но нужно в ТП загрузить план счетов из БП....Вот тут я и сдулся.....


Я тебе предлагал помощь, и тем более бесплатно, но видимо тебе не нужна такая помощь =)

----------


## ПодОпытный

По Штрих-М Кассир 1.10
Пока ждем вестей от Кнута )

Нашел место, куда можно добавить тэг предмет расчета

Ищем код со строкой Beginitem() и добавляем, предварительно добавив реквизит в справочник товаров

Если Товар.Этоуслуга=1 Тогда
      Фискальныйрегистратор.ItemTyp  e = 4;
Иначе
      Фискальныйрегистратор.ItemTyp  e = 1;
КонецЕсли;

Завтра обновят мне прошивку, поставлю свежий драйвер и попробую добавить тэг. Может и заработает?

Так же могу добавить свой вариант X отчета, в стандартном кассире его нет.

----------


## serg_silver

а получалось у кого сделать округление чека до 1 рубля? Кассир 1.10

----------


## ПодОпытный

> По Штрих-М Кассир 1.10
> Пока ждем вестей от Кнута )
> 
> Нашел место, куда можно добавить тэг предмет расчета
> 
> Ищем код со строкой Beginitem() и добавляем, предварительно добавив реквизит в справочник товаров
> 
> Если Товар.Этоуслуга=1 Тогда
>       Фискальныйрегистратор.ItemTyp  e = 4;
> ...


Увы, не заработало ( Эта ветка делает чек для Атолл.
так и уходит у услуг тэг Товар

----------


## ПодОпытный

Пример алгоритма тут http://buh.ruboard.ru/public/603118/

В принципе можно попробовать доработать в обработке Регистрации продаж.
А так желательно открыть закрытый модуль, который Штрих-М не дает (

----------


## Vechas

Вышел Кассир 1.10.14? Есть у кого отученный штрих кассир 5 егаис?

----------


## Astemir

Здравствуйте, есть ли компонента ShtrihTorgPred52.dll для конфигурации Штрих-М Торговое предприятие?
прошу выслать на почту astemir300893@yandex.ru

----------


## Tokio78

Всего всем доброго.
При обновлении Кассир5 на 5_1_6_11_82 при запуске появляется сообщение "не удается загрузить внешнюю компоненту cashcontext.dll", стоит Windows XP Embedded.
Ставил на Windows 7 - всё нормально. 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Tokio78

> Всего всем доброго.
> При обновлении Кассир5 на 5_1_6_11_82 при запуске появляется сообщение "не удается загрузить внешнюю компоненту cashcontext.dll", стоит Windows XP Embedded.
> Ставил на Windows 7 - всё нормально. 
> Заранее спасибо.


Нашел такой вариант, буду проверять.
https://kkm.solutions/forum/viewtopi...5c6d09731c002c

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.6.11*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.1.6.11*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ с ЕГАИС", релиз 5.1.6.11*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.5.01*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.5.01*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.6.01*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.5.01*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.6.01*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 7.0.5.1*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 7.0.6.1*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 7.0.7.1*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

root7 (29.06.2019)

----------


## F4ntik

скиньте пожалуйста приготовленный штрих-м кассир 5 базовый или рецепт приготовления  5.1.6.9 + версии . F4ntik@mail.ru

----------


## maksim1996

Здравствуйте, дайте, пожалуйста, инструкцию на почту как обойти ключ конфигурации ШТРИХ-М: Кассир 5, на почту op10071992@icloud.com

----------


## emgriby

Здравствуйте!
Штрих м кассир базовый ЕГАИС 5.1.6.9 Стал периодически вылетать. Или же может при добавлении товара сканером в чек, распечатать чек, хотя продажа еще не закрыта. Проверку базы 1с делал, целая. Что можно посмотреть?)

----------


## stone78

> Здравствуйте!
> Штрих м кассир базовый ЕГАИС 5.1.6.9 Стал периодически вылетать. Или же может при добавлении товара сканером в чек, распечатать чек, хотя продажа еще не закрыта. Проверку базы 1с делал, целая. Что можно посмотреть?)


Скорее всего проблема в драйвере сканера. Попробуйте вернуть "старый" (предыдущий) драйвер сканера. Единственный момент необходимо будет проверить корректность работы с дата матриксом.
Для замены стандартных "штриховских" драйверов необходимо закрыть программу, открыть папку с БД *..\DB\ExtFiles* и заменить Scaner1C.dll. Также стоит заменить драйвер в папке с установленной 1С по пути *C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.XX.XXXX\bin* и желательно перерегистрировать библиотеку. С правами администратора запустить cmd и выполнить regsvr32 "C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.XX.XXXX\bin\Scaner1C.dll". Кстати, это основной путь регистрации библиотек при установке из дистрибутива. Пробуйте.

----------


## emgriby

СПАСИБО за ответ. Но со старым dll сканера не работают новые акцизки)) Не могу откатиться на старый драйвер( 9.2. версия сканера сейчас

----------


## stone78

Акциз алкогольный?
Если да, то можно со старым драйвером попробовать поиграть с настройками.
Например, такими:
1. Переключиться в режим Администратора.
2. Зайти в настройки сканера ШК: *Оборудование* → *Работа со сканерами и ридерами* → *Настройка*, далее выбрать сканер и нажать на кнопку "..." → появится панель управления сканером.
3. В панели управления драйвером сканера нажмите *Дополнительно* (если не активно, то уберите галочку Устройство включено) и в значениях *Время (Delta) / Время (DU)* поставьте значения 250 или *350* или *500* мс.
4. А в поле *Полное время* установить значение *5000* мс.

----------


## emgriby

Эти все игры не помогли в свое время. Скорости меняли. Пол года работало нормально с новым драйвером и резко начались проблемы( Может у вас есть драйвер сканера. Если можете, то пришлите пожалуйста на emgriby@gmail.com

----------


## stone78

> Эти все игры не помогли в свое время. Скорости меняли. Пол года работало нормально с новым драйвером и резко начались проблемы( Может у вас есть драйвер сканера. Если можете, то пришлите пожалуйста на emgriby@gmail.com


1. 9.3.3.44
2. 9.2.4.13
3. 9.2.4.14
4. 9.3.1.27

Это старые драйвера.
Например, попробуйте версию 9.2.4.13

----------

Bamsimus (26.09.2019), Tokio78 (12.07.2019), Ukei (08.07.2019)

----------


## emgriby

Другие драйвера подсовывал, проблема сохраняется(

----------


## stone78

> Другие драйвера подсовывал, проблема сохраняется(


После подсовывания драйверов выполняли перерегистрацию библиотек? Заходили из программы в свойства драйвера и "перещелкивали" галочку "Устройство включено"?

----------


## Grebennyk-B

Может просто "устал" механически сканер. Все предложенные драйвера в данном релизе кассира рабочие, возможно и Ось хулиганит

----------


## stone78

Можно попробовать сделать сброс/восстановление настроек сканера ШК.

----------


## Mr_Romik

> Нашел такой вариант, буду проверять.
> https://kkm.solutions/forum/viewtopi...5c6d09731c002c


нужно до установить компоненту vcredist_x86.exe

----------


## emgriby

Да всё делал. Настройки сканера скидывал на дефолт. Вылеты и автопробитие чеков сохраняется(

----------


## belsa2

День добрый. Нужна ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля 5.2.6.01. Везде только базовая. Поделитесь пожалуйста belsa2@bk.ru.

----------


## santamo

Добрый день. Только начал заниматься тп5. Купили новый сервер, сисадмин-самоучка ошарашил - говорит, что ТП5 не работает на 64 разрядном сервере 1с. Что-то про драйвер защиты говорит - не работает в 64 варианте. Нет времени разбираться что и как - много разгребать приходится на уровне кода. Кто ставил ТП5 на 64 разр.? Скажите пару уместных слов.

----------


## z2p18

Поставил на тестовую машину Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.1.6.11
Странная она какая-то. Стоял релиз 5.1.6.6
Теперь при запуске требует какую-то подписку - и не понятно, что она в случае ограниченного использования - ограничит
А при вводе пароля - почему-то отрабатывает двойное нажатие клавиш. По сути - не могу ввести пароль. Может кто уже поставил себе эту версию и подскажет как это лечить? 
Или пока ее вообще не надо ставить?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Поставил на тестовую машину Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.1.6.11
> Странная она какая-то. Стоял релиз 5.1.6.6
> Теперь при запуске требует какую-то подписку - и не понятно, что она в случае ограниченного использования - ограничит
> А при вводе пароля - почему-то отрабатывает двойное нажатие клавиш. По сути - не могу ввести пароль. Может кто уже поставил себе эту версию и подскажет как это лечить? 
> Или пока ее вообще не надо ставить?


В ограниченной версии не работает маркировка, проверено 100%, на счёт остального не скажу

----------


## serg_silver

Теперь при запуске требует какую-то подписку - да, это нововведение от Штрих-М. Теперь у них новый функционал добавляется путем покупки подписки. 
Об этом на форуме уже обсуждали. И на сайте штриха есть это в новостях. Теперь например если появятся новые требования и штрих добавит это в свои продукты за это нужно дополнительно платить. Например маркировка для старых ключей уже платная. Подписка привязывается к каждому ключу. Для Кассира если не ошибаюсь 1500 для базового стоит на год. 
Если подписку не покупать все будет работать нормально только новый функционал реализованный в релизе не будет активен при этом исправления которые были сделаны в коде будут активны. При оплате подписки функционал разблокируется. 
Итого Маркировка 
Обновление Кассира +1500
Обновление прошивки ККМ 2000
ОФД +1000 за передачу маркированных товаров
Обновление Штрих ТП - 4000
ЭЦП + 5000
Весело :)

----------


## serg_silver

> В ограниченной версии не работает маркировка, проверено 100%, на счёт остального не скажу


https://kkm.solutions/blog/detail.php?ELEMENT_ID=366756 вот тут все расписано

----------

EmoDed (10.08.2019)

----------


## z2p18

А про двоеное считывание нажатий клавиш? Кто что посоветует?

----------


## serg_silver

> А про двоеное считывание нажатий клавиш? Кто что посоветует?


https://kkm.solutions/novosti/shtrik...siya-5-1-6-11/ вот вобщем то изменения. 
Может чего с перехватами клавиш перемудрили. Пишите в тех поддержку может что ответят. Потом поделитесь. 
Попробуйте как вариант убрать вообще пароль.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Теперь при запуске требует какую-то подписку - да, это нововведение от Штрих-М. Теперь у них новый функционал добавляется путем покупки подписки. 
> Об этом на форуме уже обсуждали. И на сайте штриха есть это в новостях. Теперь например если появятся новые требования и штрих добавит это в свои продукты за это нужно дополнительно платить. Например маркировка для старых ключей уже платная. Подписка привязывается к каждому ключу. Для Кассира если не ошибаюсь 1500 для базового стоит на год. 
> Если подписку не покупать все будет работать нормально только новый функционал реализованный в релизе не будет активен при этом исправления которые были сделаны в коде будут активны. При оплате подписки функционал разблокируется. 
> Итого Маркировка 
> Обновление Кассира +1500
> Обновление прошивки ККМ 2000
> ОФД +1000 за передачу маркированных товаров
> Обновление Штрих ТП - 4000
> ЭЦП + 5000
> Весело :)


ЭЦП на много дешевле стоит =)
Если ТП базовый то тоже 1500

----------


## serg_silver

Ну спасибо аж полегчало.
ЭЦП на много дешевле стоит =) - Да? и сколько же?
А если не базовый?  А если их несколько. Вот класно то.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Ну спасибо аж полегчало.
> ЭЦП на много дешевле стоит =) - Да? и сколько же?
> А если не базовый?  А если их несколько. Вот класно то.


ЭЦП от 1500 руб.
Подписка на ключ, а не на базы.

----------


## serg_silver

> ЭЦП от 1500 руб.
> Подписка на ключ, а не на базы.


Открываю Контур. ЭЦП для работы с маркировкой от 3000. 
Ну если бы еще на базы бы подписка была тогда вообще ни в какие ворота. 

А ну да еще же и сканер 2D совсем забыл на сдачу дают. 
Ну и получить головную боль - Бесценно.

----------


## serg_silver

И как же можно забыть про 
коды по 50 коп. 
Тарифные планы по ЭДО. 
Подписка на ключ, а не на базы. - очень актуально для кассовых продуктов. Вы не находите.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Открываю Контур. ЭЦП для работы с маркировкой от 3000. 
> Ну если бы еще на базы бы подписка была тогда вообще ни в какие ворота. 
> 
> А ну да еще же и сканер 2D совсем забыл на сдачу дают. 
> Ну и получить головную боль - Бесценно.


Я знаю что и как там написано =)
Это как раз для тех людей кто не понимает что такое ЭЦП

----------


## MrBlanki

> И как же можно забыть про 
> коды по 50 коп. 
> Тарифные планы по ЭДО. 
> Подписка на ключ, а не на базы. - очень актуально для кассовых продуктов. Вы не находите.



Входящие ЭДО бесплатные, вам контрагент отправил накладную вы подтвердили и с вас ни копейки не спишут
Так что лучше все узнать а потом говорить =)

----------


## serg_silver

> Я знаю что и как там написано =)
> Это как раз для тех людей кто не понимает что такое ЭЦП


Расскажите, может быть Я что то не понимаю.

----------


## serg_silver

> Входящие ЭДО бесплатные, вам контрагент отправил накладную вы подтвердили и с вас ни копейки не спишут
> Так что лучше все узнать а потом говорить =)


Хорошо. А если мне нужны исходящие? 
Вы хорошо описываете идеальные условия. 
Ну давайте тогда регистрацию в GS вспомним. Или бизнес тоже весь с чистого листа начинать.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Расскажите, может быть Я что то не понимаю.


Напишите в ЛК

----------


## tatto

День добрый. Нужна ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля базовая версия 5.2.6.01 Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## MrBlanki

> День добрый. Нужна ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля базовая версия 5.2.6.01 Поделитесь, пожалуйста.


Сообщение 1373

----------

Ukei (19.07.2019)

----------


## partner_tas

Добрый день!
Нужна крайняя версия Штрих-М: Синхронизатор 5 под 8.2 и 8.3 https://kkm.solutions/produkty/rozni...ronizator-5-0/
Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## partner_tas

Добрый день!
Нужна крайняя версия Штрих-М: Синхронизатор 5 под 8.2 и 8.3 https://kkm.solutions/produkty/rozni...ronizator-5-0/
Поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## spritly84

Добрый день!
Имеется Штрих-М Кассир 5.1.6.6 и Торговое Предприятие 5 Платформа 8.2
Непонятно почему вдруг стала тормозить продажа(до сегодня проблем таких не было), т.е. пробиваю товар, оплачиваю, чек печатается, а с интерфейса позиция не уходит какое то время, программа на это время зависает, может пройти минута, может пол минуты(до увеличения ОЗУ 5-10 минут мог Кассир висеть), но этого результата удалось добиться увеличив ОЗУ на компе с 1 Гб до 3 Гб(было подозрение на HDD, но прогнал его Викторией, проблем то нету), куда копать непонятно, то ли это сеть глючит(обмен с ТП 5 идет через сетевую папку), то ли это сама ТП 5 тормозит(такое возможно, что бы из-за товароучетки тормозила база кассира?).
Подскажите в какую сторону копать???

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый день!
> Имеется Штрих-М Кассир 5.1.6.6 и Торговое Предприятие 5 Платформа 8.2
> Непонятно почему вдруг стала тормозить продажа(до сегодня проблем таких не было), т.е. пробиваю товар, оплачиваю, чек печатается, а с интерфейса позиция не уходит какое то время, программа на это время зависает, может пройти минута, может пол минуты(до увеличения ОЗУ 5-10 минут мог Кассир висеть), но этого результата удалось добиться увеличив ОЗУ на компе с 1 Гб до 3 Гб(было подозрение на HDD, но прогнал его Викторией, проблем то нету), куда копать непонятно, то ли это сеть глючит(обмен с ТП 5 идет через сетевую папку), то ли это сама ТП 5 тормозит(такое возможно, что бы из-за товароучетки тормозила база кассира?).
> Подскажите в какую сторону копать???


В ЛК напиши

----------


## z2p18

А размер базы у вас какой?
Попробуйте сделать выгрузку-загрузку (1) и посмотреть в настройках - сколько хранится архив чеков и уменьшить его хотя бы до двух месяцев (2)

----------


## archi121

Ребята есть у кого нить вылеченный ШТРИХ-М: Кассир 5, или лекарство к нему. буду очень признателен. 
archi121@yandex.ru

----------


## АндрейМВ

> Здравствуйте!
> Штрих м кассир базовый ЕГАИС 5.1.6.9 Стал периодически вылетать. Или же может при добавлении товара сканером в чек, распечатать чек, хотя продажа еще не закрыта. Проверку базы 1с делал, целая. Что можно посмотреть?)


Настройте сканер на работу в режиме эмуляции COM порта.

----------


## eugen_bss

Попробуйте драйвер из архива. https://yadi.sk/d/0uf-NUMGu2eILw

----------


## Omenfarsh666

Поделитесь, пожалуйста, обновлением для "Штрих-М: Продуктовый магазин", 5.2.6.01

----------


## Mishla

Доброго времени суток!
Если ли уже рабочая версия 1.10.14?
Спасибо за ответ. Можно в личку.

----------


## siall

ТП 5 -ЕГАИС, крепкий алкоголь, Штрих-М Кассир 1.хх - РМК. В плане работы с новыми акцизными марками Кассир дописан, все работает и не на одном магазине.
 Но!  Скопилась артиллерия бутылок с новыми АМ, успешно принятые и подтвержденные помарочно в ТП 5, не продающиеся в Кассире. При сканировании АМ выдает, что, мол нету такой марки в ЕГАИСе...
 Рабочих места всего два, соотв. сканера - два, ошибку выдает на обоих местах (т. е. дело не в экземпляре, настройке сканера, оба настроены в эмуляцию СОМ, претензий к работе их нет). Но и  в ТП5 тоже как-то подтвердили все эти марки, тоже ошибка там исключена...
 Хотя-бы откуда начать копать? может у кого подобное было?

----------


## dakar1

На моей кассе такое уведомление приходит в единственном случае, когда делается отмена чека... На сколько-то там часов марка блокируется в УТМ...На следующий день эта марка успешно продаётся...

----------


## SergBA

Нет ли на заглавной странице УТМ надписи "Необходимо обновить настройки"?

----------


## siall

Нет ли на заглавной странице УТМ надписи "Необходимо обновить настройки"? - посмотрю, но по-опыту, а он у меня, поверьте, есть, на других точках, если такая надпись имеется, нажимаю значок "обновить" и он крутится бесконечно, на ночь оставляли - толку ноль...Ни разу не дошло до конца и соответственно, не помогло. Но попробую от безысходности.
 Мой вопрос вообщем-то адресован к тем, у кого такая ситуация была и что он конкретно делал.

----------


## SergBA

> Нет ли на заглавной странице УТМ надписи "Необходимо обновить настройки"? - посмотрю, но по-опыту, а он у меня, поверьте, есть, на других точках, если такая надпись имеется, нажимаю значок "обновить" и он крутится бесконечно, на ночь оставляли - толку ноль...Ни разу не дошло до конца и соответственно, не помогло. Но попробую от безысходности.
>  Мой вопрос вообщем-то адресован к тем, у кого такая ситуация была и что он конкретно делал.


После нажатия на "Обновить", через 5-10 секунд обновите полностью страницу и надпись сменится на "Обновление настроек не требуется".
У меня тоже только при отмене чека.

----------

siall (07.08.2019)

----------


## siall

Попробую, отпишусь

----------


## siall

Неа, не помогло. Надо как-то глубже копнуть: поднять регистры с марками, понять на какой стороне (ТП или РМК) проблема

----------


## Klen2005

> ТП 5 -ЕГАИС, крепкий алкоголь, Штрих-М Кассир 1.хх - РМК. В плане работы с новыми акцизными марками Кассир дописан, все работает и не на одном магазине.
>  Но!  Скопилась артиллерия бутылок с новыми АМ, успешно принятые и подтвержденные помарочно в ТП 5, не продающиеся в Кассире. При сканировании АМ выдает, что, мол нету такой марки в ЕГАИСе...
>  Рабочих места всего два, соотв. сканера - два, ошибку выдает на обоих местах (т. е. дело не в экземпляре, настройке сканера, оба настроены в эмуляцию СОМ, претензий к работе их нет). Но и  в ТП5 тоже как-то подтвердили все эти марки, тоже ошибка там исключена...
>  Хотя-бы откуда начать копать? может у кого подобное было?


Начинайте с проверки марки, приходной накладной на сайте https://check1.fsrar.ru 

    Поиск по Идентификатору транспортного пакета
    Поиск по Идентификатору накладной
    Поиск накладной из ЕГАИС-производитель
    Проверка статуса штрихкода - здесь нужно вставить марку
Станет понятна ситуация.

----------


## SergBA

Принимаете "помарочно"? Или доверяете поставщику на 100% и просто подтверждаете без сканирования?

----------


## siall

Божатся, что помарочно, но рядом не стоял. Поскольку это не единичный случай, а с дисциплиной там строго, предполагаю, что не врут. Буду разбираться.20190809_114629.jpg

----------


## Klen2005

У Штрих-кассир 5 есть такая проблема. Чек не пробился, а марка улетела. Не часто, пару-тройку бутылок за месяц. Стал разбираться, смотреть случаи в инете. Пищут, что тоже так случается и на других программах. Говорят несовершенство Егаис, ну и программ тоже.

----------


## Klen2005

Когда чек не пробился,а марка улетела, надо сделать возврат этой марки и потом снова бутылку продать.

----------


## EmoDed

ЭЦП для маркировки ничем не отличается принципиально. Это вам не ЕГАИС. Для ЦРПТ работает тот же "ключ для кассы" от УЦ Такском за 1500. ОФД ОБЯЗАН передавать коды БЕЗ дополнительной оплаты, есть письмо ФНС на этот счет. Все что предлагается за доп.плату - просто способ отъема денег у конечного клиента. Не ведитесь. Проверено уже давно, все работает без доп.вложений. У меня все конечники зареганы в ЦРПТ по самому простому сертификату за 1500, офд стандартный пакет (распространяю как агент по цене ниже, чем базовая у ОФД) Работают в связках фронтол - далион, фронтол - трактир, фронтол - ут, розница -ут. Все довольны, все ок.

----------

Teramik (14.08.2019)

----------


## EmoDed

Софтбаланс придумал новую схему лицензирования для версий начиная с 2.0.х.х - да. Подписка на доп.сервисы 12к в год. По сути, тоже отъем денег, но там действительно доработан функционал. А платить за эцп, если самый простой серт для всего подходит, просто глупо.

----------


## Klen2005

И как противостоять этому отъёму? Как пользоваться программами за купленную цену и не платить за ежегодные платежи, если все компании переходят на такую систему. Пользоваться базовыми функциями.

----------


## alex2049

Всем привет. Может кто знает как активировать менеджер оплат? Имеем 2 кассы с одинаковой версией кассира 5 на одной все ок на второй менеджер оплат по непонятной причине в демо режиме.

----------


## Klen2005

Менеджер оплат нужна последняя версия, он работает без активации и ни как его активировать не надо. Штрих лицензию на менеджер оплат отменил.

----------


## alex2049

> Менеджер оплат нужна последняя версия, он работает без активации и ни как его активировать не надо. Штрих лицензию на менеджер оплат отменил.


Но парадокс в том что в менеджере оплат написано демо и более 10 рублей не проходит. Скачал с сайта штрихам менеджер оплат поставил после этого при попыткеего насройки пишет менеджер оплат не загружен.

----------


## Klen2005

Новый менеджер оплат в конфигурацию скопировать надо

----------


## Klen2005

Так с кассы где все в порядке перенесите каталог с программой на другую

----------


## alex2049

> Так с кассы где все в порядке перенесите каталог с программой на другую


Так там версии одни и те же все полностью одинаковое. На  топ пк где все работает в менеджере оплат прописан ключ рокей

----------


## Klen2005

> Новый менеджер оплат в конфигурацию скопировать надо


Чуть не точно здесь написал.Файлы лицензии не отменили, а сделали для всех одни и те же без привязки к компьютеру.
 Менеджер оплат установить, а файлы лицензии скопировать в каталог конфигурации.

----------


## Klen2005

Старые файли лицензии удалите, а эти https://ru.files.fm/u/qe8udecx   поместите в каталог с базой

----------


## alex2049

> Чуть не точно здесь написал.Файлы лицензии не отменили, а сделали для всех одни и те же без привязки к компьютеру.
>  Менеджер оплат установить, а файлы лицензии скопировать в каталог конфигурации.


Получаем менеджер оплат не загружен

----------


## Klen2005

Надо запустить менеджер оплат на установку. Он появляется в каталоге конфигурации ShtrihPayMan после ее установки.

----------


## alex2049

> Надо запустить менеджер оплат на установку. Он появляется в каталоге конфигурации после ее установки


Скачал с сайта штриха менеджер оплат (exe) он имеет версию 1.0.8.4 и после его установки кассир пишет что менеджер оплат не загружен. Приходится запускать дистрибутив кассира последней версии он тогда обновляет менеджер оплат до 1.0.10.3 и начинает запускаться но demo режим

----------


## alex2049

замена файла ShtrihPayMan_ActivePay на тот что вы прислали не дает желаемого эффекта

----------


## Klen2005

Должны подойти , что-то не так делаете. У меня же работает на 5-ти компьютерах

----------


## alex2049

> Должны подойти , что-то не так делаете. У меня же работает на 5-ти компьютерах


Тогда если не сложно по пунктам напишите возможно я реально где-то не то делаю.

----------


## Klen2005

Все уж написал, добавить особо не чего. Проверил сейчас еще файлы лицензии что выложил, все срабатывает

----------


## Klen2005

> замена файла ShtrihPayMan_ActivePay на тот что вы прислали не дает желаемого эффекта


Все файлы заменяете?

----------


## Klen2005

Файл старой лицензии ещё надо удалить

----------


## alex2049

> Файл старой лицензии ещё надо удалить


Я заменял 3 файла которые в папке были. Среди них же и файл лицензии был я его не удалял а просто заменил. Или что-то не верно делаю?

----------


## Klen2005

файл с расширением lic удалять надо. Сколько помню сейчас не у компа не могу посмотреть

----------


## alex2049

> файл с расширением lic удалять надо. Сколько помню сейчас не у компа не могу посмотреть


Так если я замену делаю старый же удаляется.

----------


## Klen2005

Удалить надо самому. ShtrihPayMan.dll  зарегистрировали в системе?

----------

alex2049 (12.08.2019)

----------


## siall

Кто знает, подскажите по шагам, как в ТП5 сделать запрос остатков марок ЕГАИС (третий регистр) по конкретно выбранной справке Б.

----------


## alex2049

> Удалить надо самому. ShtrihPayMan.dll  зарегистрировали в системе?


Все делал dll регистрировал ничего не помогало. Снес нафиг штрих и 1С и установил все по новой. Теперь все за работало. Спасибо всем за уделенное время

----------


## eugen_bss

Документы-ЕГАИС-Остатки по акцизным маркам- <заполнить реквизиты> - запросить остатки
Так не выходит?

----------

siall (13.08.2019)

----------


## sokol

Друзья! Был у жены древний ноут, в нём ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие PROF v.4.19.08 с огромным таким зелёным USB-ключом. Подогнал ей новый маленький лёгкий ноут, програмулину перетащил. Но этот дикий ключ просто выбешивает, того и гляди отломается с корнем. Может кто поделится таблеткой, чтоб избавится раз и навсегда от этого грёбанного свистка? ;)

----------


## serg_silver

Если система x32 то можно легко и просто перенести. если x64 то сложнее. Проще виртуальную машину поднять. Ключи конечно слабые переделывали на корпуса от неисправных флешек.

----------


## 4168509

Всем привет. Может кто знает как активировать менеджер оплат? Имеем 2 кассы с одинаковой версией кассира 5 на одной все ок на второй менеджер оплат по непонятной причине в демо режиме. 


Может кому будет интересно
в каталоге кассира удалить (переименовать) файл ShtrihPayMan.lic

----------


## alex2049

Всем привет. Подскажите пожалуйста как в штрих м ТП5 на определенные товары поставить специальную цену которая будет активироваться на кассе определенной дисконтной картой? Спасибо

----------


## MrBlanki

> Всем привет. Подскажите пожалуйста как в штрих м ТП5 на определенные товары поставить специальную цену которая будет активироваться на кассе определенной дисконтной картой? Спасибо


В документе маркетовые акции

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Бармен", релиз 5.1.6.11.1*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Официант", релиз 5.1.6.11.1*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Магазин", релиз 5.2.6.01*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.6.01*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Ресторан. Back-Office", релиз 5.2.6.01*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная сеть", релиз 5.2.6.01*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 7.0.7.1*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.6.02*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## alex2049

> В документе маркетовые акции


спасибо

----------


## Verded

Только если глобальный модуль конфы менять, по другому не получится.

----------


## Verded

> Друзья! Был у жены древний ноут, в нём ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие PROF v.4.19.08 с огромным таким зелёным USB-ключом. Подогнал ей новый маленький лёгкий ноут, програмулину перетащил. Но этот дикий ключ просто выбешивает, того и гляди отломается с корнем. Может кто поделится таблеткой, чтоб избавится раз и навсегда от этого грёбанного свистка? ;)


Только если глобальный модуль конфы менять

----------


## fullsgame

Здравствуйте, вышлите пожалуйста эмулятор Штрих-М.Кассир 5.1 на почту fullsgamer@yandex.ru

----------


## serg_silver

> Только если глобальный модуль конфы менять


Ничего менять не нужно. Если есть дамп.

----------


## serg_silver

> Только если глобальный модуль конфы менять


Ничего менять не нужно.  При правке модулей все равно нормальной работы не получите. 
Все делается легко и просто если есть ключ оригинальный, если система х32. если х64 можно но сложнее.

----------


## sokol

Ключ есть, система Win10 x64. Кто бы помог? Хоть за долю малую...

----------


## serg_silver

> Ключ есть, система Win10 x64. Кто бы помог? Хоть за долю малую...


на Win10 x64 эмулятор будет сложно заставить работать. в таком случае рекомендую все же развернуть виртуальную машину с xp например и там все сделать.

----------


## Ukei

> на Win10 x64 эмулятор будет сложно заставить работать. в таком случае рекомендую все же развернуть виртуальную машину с xp например и там все сделать.


 - Нет никаких проблем с установкой MultiKey на W10 x64.

----------


## serg_silver

для установки драйвера в x64 непросто отключать защиту тем более в 10.  У меня по крайне мере проблемы возникли. По мне проще виртуальную машину поднять.

----------


## yurik_ageev

> - Нет никаких проблем с установкой MultiKey на W10 x64.


а Multikey подхватит эмулятор ТП 4?

----------


## Гладиатор

Уважаемые участники, хочу поделится с вами информацией. Если кому-то будет необходимо, заказывал лицензию на Крипто-Про для клиентской версии и серверной у закупщиков, по очень приемлемой цене. По вопросам можете обратится *********************

----------


## Миркомп

> Уважаемые участники, хочу поделится с вами информацией. Если кому-то будет необходимо, заказывал лицензию на Крипто-Про для клиентской версии и серверной у закупщиков, по очень приемлемой цене. По вопросам можете обратится *********************


 Крипто-Про какой версии?

----------


## jenia_ov

Обновление 5.2.7.02

----------

Ukei (23.09.2019)

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Обновление 5.2.7.02


Это что?

----------


## OLEG_B

> Это что?


Штрих-М : Ресторан Back Office 5

----------


## JulyaV

Добрый день!Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2  Гранула Общепит не подключена

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый день!Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2  Гранула Общепит не подключена


Так подключите =_=

----------


## JulyaV

на одной стоит точке, но там не нужна, как ее перенести на другой, я не подключала не устанавливала

----------


## MrBlanki

> на одной стоит точке, но там не нужна, как ее перенести на другой, я не подключала не устанавливала


Ключ какой?

----------


## Bamsimus

> 1. 9.3.3.44
> 2. 9.2.4.13
> 3. 9.2.4.14
> 4. 9.3.1.27
> 
> Это старые драйвера.
> Например, попробуйте версию 9.2.4.13


Добрый день. А можно перевыложить (ссылки устарели)?

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый день. А можно перевыложить (ссылки устарели)?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3hWR%2FCADDiPPgZ

----------

alex2049 (27.09.2019), Bamsimus (26.09.2019), Ukei (26.09.2019), ZapMos (30.09.2019)

----------


## Bamsimus

Штрих-М:Торговое предприятие (базовая) 5.2.7.02

----------

Ukei (26.09.2019)

----------


## JulyaV

переустановила ключ, заработало, спасибо

----------


## kofeinik

Люди, подскажите, где взять штрих-м кассир 1.10 с поддержкой маркировки?

----------


## MrBlanki

> Люди, подскажите, где взять штрих-м кассир 1.10 с поддержкой маркировки?


Только кого-то попросить чтоб они доработали. Штрих-М этого делать не будет.

----------


## kofeinik

Здесь были сообщения от пользователя кнут, что он сделал эту доработку.

----------


## serg_silver

> Здесь были сообщения от пользователя кнут, что он сделал эту доработку.


Мы все тут очень сильно этой доработки ждали но видимо что то пошло не так :), 
Штрих еще в начале года сказал что поддержки 1 кассира больше не будет. 
 Доработать самостоятельно думаю не получится в связи с тем что основные модули вынесены во внешние dll. Если этот вопрос Вам интересен то на infostate есть проект где люди дорабатывают любую конфигурацию до требований маркировки. Если интересно то можно попробовать реализовать для кассира 1. Оплата за доработку там не сильно большая.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Мы все тут очень сильно этой доработки ждали но видимо что то пошло не так :), 
> Штрих еще в начале года сказал что поддержки 1 кассира больше не будет. 
>  Доработать самостоятельно думаю не получится в связи с тем что основные модули вынесены во внешние dll. Если этот вопрос Вам интересен то на infostate есть проект где люди дорабатывают любую конфигурацию до требований маркировки. Если интересно то можно попробовать реализовать для кассира 1. Оплата за доработку там не сильно большая.


Как по мне проще купить кассир 5 и там это уже есть.

----------


## serg_silver

> Как по мне проще купить кассир 5 и там это уже есть.


Мне кассир 5 не нравится. Сложный, тяжелый. Ошибок там тоже хватает, закрытый код. Дешевый он только в базовой версии. 
тут уж лучше наверное если учет не сложный и нет особой тяги к продуктам Штрих-М то лучше посмотреть в сторону Розницы.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Мне кассир 5 не нравится. Сложный, тяжелый. Ошибок там тоже хватает, закрытый код. Дешевый он только в базовой версии. 
> тут уж лучше наверное если учет не сложный и нет особой тяги к продуктам Штрих-М то лучше посмотреть в сторону Розницы.


Каждый выбирает сам в чем ему работать

----------


## MrBlanki

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/3hWR%2FCADDiPPgZ


Обновления до версии 5.2.7.03

----------

Ukei (02.10.2019)

----------


## Алексей1973

обновил до 5.2.07.03 перестала работать обработка "КоличествоИзВеса" в чем может быть причина?

----------


## Алексей1973

Забыл добавить ПО Розничная торговля 5 базовая

----------


## max5813

Здравствуйте, конфигурация Продуктовый магазин. При приёме ТТН выходит ошибка - "Есть ошибки заполнения. Подтверждение документа в ЕГАИС невозможно." И в служебных" пишет - Найдены марки, неполученные из ЕГАИС. Подскажите "куда копать"? )

----------


## Алексей1973

сделал сам обработку установил в bin каталог платформы 1с bin-kassir5-LogicalModules. Раньше стояла просто в bin каталоге.

----------


## kimok1988

Доброе утро. У кого есть Штрих М Синхронизатор 5.2.2.6 и обновления к нему. Возможно какие то новые обработки. Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Vova2142

Штрих м торговое предприятие 5
Где хранятся загруженные xml егаис?
в 1С розница тут Все функции - Справочники - Протокол обмена ЕГАИС
в Штрихе не можем найти( помогите

----------


## JulyaV

Добрый день!Штрих М Кассир, как установить скидку "1+1", вторая шт в подарок.
Работает только если скидка 50% на кол-во = 2

----------


## JulyaV

Добрый день!Штрих М Кассир, как установить скидку "1+1", вторая шт в подарок.
Работает только если скидка 50% на кол-во = 2

----------


## Kilz

Пожалуйста инструкцию скиньте Kilzgo@mail.ru

----------


## Klen2005

На что? Все инструкции после установки в каталогах программ есть.

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день, Хотелось бы узнать Какая  последняя версия штрих м кассир 5 не просит онлайн активацию. так как я слышал что в новых версиях внедрили онлайн активацию лицензии. Если есть версии с 5.1.65 по той версии где еще нет онлайн активации. Заранее спасибо

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день, Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ с ЕГАИС", релиз 5.1.6.6 что нового в ней чем в 5.1.6.5

----------


## cedbard

Это делается через товарные скидки. там настраивается группы товаров для скидок товар условие и в товаре результате галочка скидка.2019-11-07_10-20-06.jpg2019-11-07_10-22-01.jpg

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.7.1*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.1.7.1*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ с ЕГАИС", релиз 5.1.7.1*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------


## Dragon2202

штрих м торговое предприятие 5.2.1.6, есть у кого библиотека DLL без проверки защитного ключа и есть способ победить это поганую защиту уже неделю с ней мучаюсь аж волосы теряю от нервных срывов, в интернете ничего толкого нет

----------


## Dragon2202

> штрих м торговое предприятие 5.2.1.6, есть у кого библиотека DLL без проверки защитного ключа и есть способ победить это поганую защиту уже неделю с ней мучаюсь аж волосы теряю от нервных срывов, в интернете ничего толкого нет


Да если есть файл то пожалуйста на эту почту пришлите на эту почту vitya220v20@yandex.ru

----------


## ewg.makaroff

> штрих м торговое предприятие 5.2.1.6, есть у кого библиотека DLL без проверки защитного ключа и есть способ победить это поганую защиту уже неделю с ней мучаюсь аж волосы теряю от нервных срывов, в интернете ничего толкого нет


Да не получится у вас нормально её запустить без ключа или его клона. Сомневаюсь что кто то осознанно снимет дамп со своего ключа и выложит его в сеть. Если покупать, то базовая версия стоит не так уж и дорого, для работы можно и приобрести, а для "изучения" конфигурации есть ссылки выше. Да и последние релизы в которых есть маркировка товаров работают по подписке. Активация подписки идет на конкретный ключ и с "левой" DLL не получится задействовать платный функционал..
В релизе 5.1.7.1 постами выше есть ошибка, неправильно работает с характеристиками товаров, ждем следующий релиз

----------


## MrBlanki

> неправильно работает с характеристиками товаров, ждем следующий релиз


А где именно данная ошибка?

----------

Apolk (22.11.2019)

----------


## serg_silver

Скажите есть кто нибудь работающий в ТП 7. Интересует как работает с web клиентом. И как вообще по быстродействию.

----------


## Apolk

Добрый день. Есть кассир 5 и РТ5 до вчерашнего дня работали корректно, сегодня не могу снять отчет в РТ5, пишет (Не удалось записать документ "Отчет отдела" № ),при этом (Проведен документ "Z-отчет" № ) ,в чем может быть проблема?

----------


## dakar1

Никто не знает как бороться с дополнительной подпиской в ТП 5 для ЭДО?...
12 тыщ в год за убыточный товар что-то не хочется отваливать...

----------


## JulyaV

Добрый День!!!У кого-нибудь есть выгрузка из ТР5 в Меркурий?

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый День!!!У кого-нибудь есть выгрузка из ТР5 в Меркурий?


Не совсем понятно

----------


## eugen_bss

> Не совсем понятно


Вероятно вопрос по настройке API Меркурия в ТП5 )))

----------


## dakar1

Подскажите кто в курсе, настройка с ЭДО возможна только со СБИСом? Т.е. с Платформой ОФД я не смогу работать? ТП 5....

----------


## JulyaV

> Вероятно вопрос по настройке API Меркурия в ТП5 )))


Да, по настройке, и необходимо приобрести компоненту для работы с Меркурией.

----------


## eugen_bss

> Да, по настройке, и необходимо приобрести компоненту для работы с Меркурией.


ответил в личку)

----------


## serg_silver

Скажите кто нибудь делал ограничение прав на уровне конфигуратора? ТП 5

----------


## MrBlanki

> Скажите кто нибудь делал ограничение прав на уровне конфигуратора? ТП 5


Делал

----------


## Freddy651

Люди нужна помощь. Подскажите существует ли обработка для ТП 5.2 для работы с ТСД через рдп. То есть маленькая форма под размер экрана ТСД на которой бы размещались кнопки - приемка, отправка, инвентаризация итд? Заранее благодарен.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Люди нужна помощь. Подскажите существует ли обработка для ТП 5.2 для работы с ТСД через рдп. То есть маленькая форма под размер экрана ТСД на которой бы размещались кнопки - приемка, отправка, инвентаризация итд? Заранее благодарен.


Напиши мне в ЛК

----------


## Алексей1973

Розничная торговля 5 (базовая) платформа 8.3.10.2505 обновил до последнего релиза 5.2.9.1 по рекомендации в описании обновления установил платформу 8.3.13.1690 в неё также установил дистрибьютив 5.2.9.1.
И теперь проблема - на новой платформе РТ5 не запускается ошибка не найден ключ защиты на старой все работает (РТ5 лицензия) В чем причина? или я что-то не доделал?

----------


## Алексей1973

Розничная торговля 5 (базовая) платформа 8.3.10.2505 обновил до последнего релиза 5.2.9.1 по рекомендации в описании обновления установил платформу 8.3.13.1690 в неё также установил дистрибьютив 5.2.9.1.
И теперь проблема - на новой платформе РТ5 не запускается ошибка не найден ключ защиты на старой все работает (РТ5 лицензия) В чем причина? или я что-то не доделал?

----------


## dakar1

Платформа лицензия?

----------


## dakar1

У меня не искала ТП5, правда сетевой ключ, когда я при установке платформы по рекомендации снимал галки с «использовать аппаратный ключ защиты»...

----------


## Алексей1973

на платформе 8,2 делал так же все работало перешел на 8.3.10.2505 тоже без проблем а с 8.3.13.1690 проблема

----------


## jenia_ov

Помогите пожалуйста, лицензия штрих м ресторан 5, непонятно из за чего, вчера работала, сегодня перестала со словами при запуске не удалось подключить стандартную компоненту защиты. Работа системы будет завершена. Пробовал переустановить платформу, пробовал восстановить их вчерашнего бекапа, пробовал в конфигурацию запихивать компоненту dll, пробовал обновлять  конфигурацию.

----------


## jenia_ov

Если кто то столкнется с такой же проблемой как у меня в почте выше - решение переустановка мелкомягких библиотек vcredist 2017. Устанавливаете и x86 и x64. Причем важен релиз этих библиотек.

----------


## dakar1

Приветствую всех... Спецы, подскажите, можно ли в ТП5 в обработке "Печать этикеток весового товара" сделать чтобы вес с весов заходил...

----------


## vasyaww2

Кто-нибудь сталкивался с проблемой настройки менеджера оплат с Inpas DualConnector? В режиме регистрации появляется окно "пожалуйста, подождите" и сразу после вылетает ошибка "99 external exception e06d7363". В момент ошибки с терминалом визуально ничего не происходит, хотя через родной софт inpas связь устанавливается. Через установку INPAS Smart Sale, в режиме продаж кассир ругается на незарегистрированную компоненту. Кассир 5.1.7.1 с менеджером оплат из комплекта установки, 1С 8.3.13.1926, win7 pro sp1 с обновлениями.

----------


## rendam23rus

Доброго времени суток. Подскажите штрих продуктовый магазин 5.1 (5.1.6.6) чтоб обновить до последнего какие обновления нужны 5.2 и есть ли у кого-нибуть архив таких обновлений. СПАСИБО

----------


## serg_silver

Кому-нибудь удалось ли подружить Кассира 1 версии и маркировку ?

----------


## MrPavlik

> Никто не знает как бороться с дополнительной подпиской в ТП 5 для ЭДО?...
> 12 тыщ в год за убыточный товар что-то не хочется отваливать...


Есть решение, которое выгоднее официального примерно в половину.

----------


## Chuvaschow

Ребята, у кого была такая проблема:
при выгрузке из Розничная Торговля 5.2 в Бухгалтерию 3.0 в последнюю не выгружается вид номенклатуры?
Из-за этого не проставляются счета учета номенклатуры в отчетах о розничных продажах.
Соответственно, документ не проводится.

----------


## Chuvaschow

Ребята, у кого была такая проблема:
при выгрузке из Розничная Торговля 5.2 в Бухгалтерию 3.0 в последнюю не выгружается вид номенклатуры?
Из-за этого не проставляются счета учета номенклатуры в отчетах о розничных продажах.
Соответственно, документ не проводится.

----------


## Алексанр

Доброго времени суток.
На ПОС системе Рабочее место Официанта Штрих-М Ресторан Фронт офис v 4 под 1с 7.7 сдох USB ключ.
Данные по приобретению найти не реально, уже все потеряно, где можно скачать эмулятор? Win7 32. Спасибо!

----------


## evrei56

ШТРИХ-М: ТОРГОВОЕ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ Дистрибутив версии 5.2.10.02 выложите для скачивания

----------


## MrBlanki

> ШТРИХ-М: ТОРГОВОЕ ПРЕДПРИЯТИЕ Дистрибутив версии 5.2.10.02 выложите для скачивания


Давным давно выложили

----------

Ukei (04.02.2020)

----------


## MrBlanki

> Доброго времени суток.
> На ПОС системе Рабочее место Официанта Штрих-М Ресторан Фронт офис v 4 под 1с 7.7 сдох USB ключ.
> Данные по приобретению найти не реально, уже все потеряно, где можно скачать эмулятор? Win7 32. Спасибо!


Обратится в организацию где покупали они смогу Вам заменить ключ, или напишите мне в ЛК

----------


## evrei56

Покажите слепошаре где выложено.
(не нашел)
Заранее благодарен!

----------


## MrBlanki

> Покажите слепошаре где выложено.
> (не нашел)
> Заранее благодарен!


Сообщение 1364

----------


## Алексанр

Добрый день. 
ПОС Система бралась с рук, а у кого изначально приобреталась выяснить не возможно. На ней рабочая Штрих-М Ресторан клиентов полностью устраивает. Проблема еще в том, что ключ сдох у меня при установке ПО на другой ПК. Самый простой способ - эмуль ключа. tomsserv@ya.ru

----------


## Ukei

*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.7.2*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.1.7.2*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ с ЕГАИС", релиз 5.1.7.2*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.7.3*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.1.7.3*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир БАЗОВАЯ с ЕГАИС", релиз 5.1.7.3*

Установка для 8.1:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.2:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

Установка для 8.3:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Магазин", релиз 5.2.8.01*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Магазин", релиз 5.2.9.01*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Магазин", релиз 5.2.10.01*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Магазин", релиз 5.2.10.02*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.8.01*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.9.01*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.10.01*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Продовольственный магазин", релиз 5.2.10.02*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Ресторан. Back-Office", релиз 5.2.9.01*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная сеть", релиз 5.2.9.01*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная сеть", релиз 5.2.10.01*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная сеть", релиз 5.2.10.02*

Установка + обновление (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля", релиз 5.2.8.01*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля", релиз 5.2.9.1*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля", релиз 5.2.10.01*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля", релиз 5.2.10.02*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.8.01*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.9.01*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.10.01*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.10.02*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ", релиз 5.2.8.01*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ", релиз 5.2.9.01*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ", релиз 5.2.10.01*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля ПРОФ", релиз 5.2.10.02*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО



*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.8.01*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.9.01*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.10.01*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 5.2.10.02*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 7.0.9.1*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 7.0.9.2*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 7.0.10.1*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие", релиз 7.0.10.2*

Установка (пароль на архив - 1):

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.8.1*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.9.1*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.10.1*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 5.2.10.2*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 7.0.8.6*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 7.0.9.1*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 7.0.9.2*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 7.0.10.1*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО


*Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", релиз 7.0.10.2*

Установка:

СКАЧАТЬ // ЗЕРКАЛО // ЗЕРКАЛО

----------

19maxxx72 (14.03.2021), akw (10.04.2020), Alexxx_Sh (02.06.2021), Evgenich.khv (14.01.2021), ewg.makaroff (11.02.2020), hexyxeh (17.10.2021), nomorebugs (07.05.2020), olegb0 (20.05.2020), operator2000 (27.01.2021), rokff (31.03.2021), RomGS (26.01.2022), ser5erov (18.02.2021)

----------


## z2p18

Дайте совет.
Есть на данный момент связка ФР Спарк 115 и ПО ISMarket
Но в ПО нет поддержки марки.
Получится привязать Штрих М Кассир к спарку или мне светит менять и фискальник?
Вообще - фронты от Штриха "дружат" только с ФР Штрих - или есть варианты?

----------


## annserg

Как можно открыть конфигурацию без ключа, для учебных целей. Памагите!!!!

----------


## ewg.makaroff

В параметрах стартера Кассира 5 выбрать ключ защиты Demo. В ТП5 демо база не запустится без ключа

----------

Ukei (09.02.2020)

----------


## annserg

А по магазину, что-нибудь есть такого типа без ключа?

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. Штрих-М: Синхронизатор 5 (5.2.2.6) есть ли у кого то обновления? начиная с предыдущей версии до последней.

----------


## ewg.makaroff

> Добрый день. Штрих-М: Синхронизатор 5 (5.2.2.6) есть ли у кого то обновления? начиная с предыдущей версии до последней.


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9sY8/2RHRVG5xn

----------

akw (10.04.2020), gar0508 (05.03.2020), kimok1988 (25.02.2020), Ukei (12.02.2020)

----------


## AutAlex1209

Ребят у кого есть Правила обмена ТП5-БП30? Поделитесь

----------


## serg_silver

скажите можно ли как то штатными средствами  в ТП 5, выполнять синхронизацию справочника номенклатуры между разными базами, выгружая только измененные карточки товаров?

----------


## r_u_nuts

Выложите пожалуйста Кассир релиз 5.1.7.4, там говорят, обновленные коды маркировки обуви, которые с 1 марта. Спасибо.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Выложите пожалуйста Кассир релиз 5.1.7.4, там говорят, обновленные коды маркировки обуви, которые с 1 марта. Спасибо.


Давным давно выложил

----------


## cedbard

ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие последний релиз нету обновление, почему только установка везде?

----------


## r_u_nuts

> Давным давно выложил


выше в ветке выложен 5.1.7.3 а я говорю про 5.1.7.4

----------


## MrBlanki

> выше в ветке выложен 5.1.7.3 а я говорю про 5.1.7.4


А причем тут эта ветка? Я к этой ветке никакого отношение не имею =)
Я выкладываю на облако майл.

----------


## MrBlanki

> ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие последний релиз нету обновление, почему только установка везде?


А чем не устраивает "Установка"?

----------


## Tokio78

Добрый день.
Подскажите как вернуть через ПО Штрих-М ошибочно пробитые марки ЕГАИС? 
Сейчас делаю на костылях - отключаю в Кассир5 кассу (ставлю в настройках эмулятор ФР), делаю возврат чека, потом удаляю транзакции с этим чеком (что бы возврат не упал на остаток и возвращаю настройки ФР. 
В итоге долго, муторно и простаивает касса.

----------


## r_u_nuts

> А причем тут эта ветка? Я к этой ветке никакого отношение не имею =)
> Я выкладываю на облако майл.


я правильно понимаю, у вас есть облако маилру с кассиром версии 5.1.7.4? ссылку не дадите?

----------


## MrBlanki

> я правильно понимаю, у вас есть облако маилру с кассиром версии 5.1.7.4? ссылку не дадите?


Сообщение 1359

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый день.
> Подскажите как вернуть через ПО Штрих-М ошибочно пробитые марки ЕГАИС? 
> Сейчас делаю на костылях - отключаю в Кассир5 кассу (ставлю в настройках эмулятор ФР), делаю возврат чека, потом удаляю транзакции с этим чеком (что бы возврат не упал на остаток и возвращаю настройки ФР. 
> В итоге долго, муторно и простаивает касса.


Напиши мне в ЛС

----------


## r_u_nuts

> Сообщение 1359


ого, спасибо)

----------


## loup888

> Сообщение 1359


Ссылка битая

----------


## cedbard

мне нужно обновить, никогда установкой не пользовался. Установщик создает файл для обновления базы?

----------


## cedbard

> А чем не устраивает "Установка"?


не пользовался никогда установщиком. Не думаю что установка создаст файл для обновления базы. может ошибаюсь.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Ссылка битая


Ссылка рабочая, только что проверил

----------


## MrBlanki

> не пользовался никогда установщиком. Не думаю что установка создаст файл для обновления базы. может ошибаюсь.


Создаст

----------


## MrBlanki

Штрих-М + Далион
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2UpG/cRH1PwXaf/

----------

akw (10.04.2020), alex2049 (15.04.2020), baikot (27.02.2020), gar0508 (04.03.2020), ikalichkin (27.02.2020), nikser (12.06.2021), root7 (05.03.2020), Ukei (02.03.2020), Volv (18.03.2020)

----------


## gar0508

> Доброго времени суток. Подскажите штрих продуктовый магазин 5.1 (5.1.6.6) чтоб обновить до последнего какие обновления нужны 5.2 и есть ли у кого-нибуть архив таких обновлений. СПАСИБО


можно попробовать сразу на последний релиз. с предварительны созданием копии конечно

----------

Ukei (05.03.2020)

----------


## Pozetiv4ik

Добрый день, вот такая проблема при активации продукта http/1.1 404 not found1.jpg

----------


## Виталий_25

Базовую без ключа пытаетесь активировать?

----------


## Карпизо

> Добрый день, вот такая проблема при активации продукта http/1.1 404 not found1.jpg


Убрали возможность, нужно ключ активации продукта запрашивать со сканом рег. карточки

----------


## Карпизо

> Добрый день, вот такая проблема при активации продукта http/1.1 404 not foundВложение 2456


Убрали возможность, нужно ключ активации продукта запрашивать со сканом рег. карточки

----------


## MrBlanki

> Убрали возможность, нужно ключ активации продукта запрашивать со сканом рег. карточки


Все нормально активируется

----------


## ssbt

у кого есть инсталятор на штрих-м кассир 2-й версии желательно последний
ключик есть а инсталятор пропал

во общем нужен последний штрих-м кассир 2х

----------


## Klen2005

Тута http://www.unibytes.com/folder/PcXFIVF0rw-B

----------

Ukei (06.04.2020)

----------


## Илшат

нужен штрих-м кассир 5.1.7.4 для работы с ккт10 на платформе5 атол

----------


## OLEG_B

> нужен штрих-м кассир 5.1.7.4 для работы с ккт10 на платформе5 атол


What ?

----------


## yurik_ageev

Это как?

----------


## Илшат

> What ?


раньше атолловские ФР работали на платформе 2.5. принесли атол 30ф на платформе 5. только с 5.1.7.4 добавлена поддержка драйвера атол 10, поддержка драйверов ккм по стандарту 1с БПО 3.2. до 1 августа все атолловские ФР можно бесплатно обновить до 5 платформыи поддержка такой платформы с 5.1.7.4 
https://kkm.solutions/novosti/shtrik...rsiya-5-1-7-4/
https://partner.atol.ru/about/news/news_2473.html

----------


## khu.yam

Добрый вечер. ПОмогите ключиком пожалуйста. USB сдох:(((( khu.yam@mail.ru

----------


## khu.yam

Штрих М Кассир 5.1

----------


## nomorebugs

Добрый день. Каким образом настраивается обмен между Штрих-М Кассир 5 и 1С УТ 11?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Добрый день. Каким образом настраивается обмен между Штрих-М Кассир 5 и 1С УТ 11?


Через настройки торгового оборудования

----------


## nomorebugs

Это в 1С через оборудование. Просто не понимаю, почему Штрих-м Кассир написан на платформе 1С, а настраивается как "оборудование"?

----------


## yurik_ageev

> Это в 1С через оборудование. Просто не понимаю, почему Штрих-м Кассир написан на платформе 1С, а настраивается как "оборудование"?


Выбираете Офлайн ККМ, прописываете пути

----------


## nomorebugs

ну допустим это я сдедал, а как из УТ выгрузить в ШтрихМ номенклатуру, а обратно загрузить отчеты? В справочнике "номенклатура" нет кнопки "выгрузить в ккм оффлайн". Через какую-то обработку делается?

----------


## yurik_ageev

Так не объяснить, показывать надо

----------


## Patronize

Доброго времени суток, есть ли эмулятор ключа на ТП 5? Если есть, очень прошу скинуть на почту eu87@rambler.ru

----------


## belsa2

Здравствуйте. Интересует ключ от Штрих-М Синхронизатор. Почта для связи belsa2@mail.ru

----------


## dakar1

Господа, кто подключал к ЭДО ТП 5? Без расширенной подписки никак не обойтись? Что-то дороговато для табака получается. И так в ноль его продаём.

----------


## skif7030

Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста как бороться. На чистый комп Вин 7 установлена платформа  8.3.10.2466 и так же две более свежие текущего года и Штрих М Торговое Предприятие 7. Активирован ключ через Активатор. ПО адресу http://localhost:1947/ ключ отображается, но при входе в Предприятие выдаёт ошибку: "Ошибка загрузки компоненты защиты: Не удалось найти ключ защиты программы"1111.jpg

----------


## OLEG_B

> Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста как бороться. На чистый комп Вин 7 установлена платформа  8.3.10.2466 и так же две более свежие текущего года и Штрих М Торговое Предприятие 7. Активирован ключ через Активатор. ПО адресу http://localhost:1947/ ключ отображается, но при входе в Предприятие выдаёт ошибку: "Ошибка загрузки компоненты защиты: Не удалось найти ключ защиты программы"Вложение 2494


:eek: А какой активатор то? :eek:

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый день. Подскажите пожалуйста как бороться. На чистый комп Вин 7 установлена платформа  8.3.10.2466 и так же две более свежие текущего года и Штрих М Торговое Предприятие 7. Активирован ключ через Активатор. ПО адресу http://localhost:1947/ ключ отображается, но при входе в Предприятие выдаёт ошибку: "Ошибка загрузки компоненты защиты: Не удалось найти ключ защиты программы"Вложение 2494


regsvr32 "C:\Program Files (x86)\1cv8\8.3.Х.ХХХХ\bin\comcntr.dll"

----------


## dakar1

Ребята, так кто подключал маркировку табака? Что надо для ТП5? Расширенную подписку или просто годовую? Для Кассира 5 тоже подписку надо? Для него вроде только годовая для обновлений. И с ЭДО у них не совсем понятно. Только для СБИСа обработка в ТП5, а с Эвотором будет работать?...

----------


## MrBlanki

> Ребята, так кто подключал маркировку табака? Что надо для ТП5? Расширенную подписку или просто годовую? Для Кассира 5 тоже подписку надо? Для него вроде только годовая для обновлений. И с ЭДО у них не совсем понятно. Только для СБИСа обработка в ТП5, а с Эвотором будет работать?...


Напиши мне в лк или в телеграмм

----------


## make_ast

Доброе время суток
Подскажите плиз  может ли Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.7.4
печать значение суммундс на позицию 
П.С. выложите Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.7.4 нужен для теста

----------


## MrBlanki

> Доброе время суток
> Подскажите плиз  может ли Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.7.4
> печать значение суммундс на позицию 
> П.С. выложите Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.7.4 нужен для теста


Может
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2UpG%2FcRH1PwXaf

----------

make_ast (03.06.2020), Stalker_e30 (13.06.2020)

----------


## make_ast

Доброе время суток
Подскажите плиз  может ли Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.7.4
печать значение суммундс на позицию 
П.С. выложите плиз Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Кассир", релиз 5.1.7.4 нужен для теста

----------


## make_ast

> Может
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2UpG%2FcRH1PwXaf


Спасибо большое

----------


## Klen2005

Как приобрести подписку для Кассир 5?

----------


## MrBlanki

> Как приобрести подписку для Кассир 5?


НАписать мне в ЛК или в телеграмм

----------


## make_ast

уважаемые гуру
 подскажите есть ли обработка для настройки шаблона чека, мне нужно вывести значение и сумму ндс - Пример:
1. КОлбаса 0,555.......645тг
НДС 12% ...............69.11тг
2. Чай 500г ..............800тг
НДС 12% ...............85.71тг

Такое выводится только в подвале чека, как добиться от ПО что бы печатал в теле чека

----------


## make_ast

> уважаемые гуру
>  подскажите есть ли обработка для настройки шаблона чека, мне нужно вывести значение и сумму ндс - Пример:
> 1. КОлбаса 0,555.......645тг
> НДС 12% ...............69.11тг
> 2. Чай 500г ..............800тг
> НДС 12% ...............85.71тг
> 
> Такое выводится только в подвале чека, как добиться от ПО что бы печатал в теле чека


 ПО ШтрихМ Кассир 5.1.7.х

----------


## MrBlanki

> ПО ШтрихМ Кассир 5.1.7.х


Настройка чека можно сделать прям в кассире, и никакая обработка не нужна для этого

----------


## make_ast

> Настройка чека можно сделать прям в кассире, и никакая обработка не нужна для этого


Настройках чека нет параметра для передачи суммыНДС на позицию, СУММУ НДС считает только в подвале чека.

А мне нужно что бы считал НДС на позицию.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Настройках чека нет параметра для передачи суммыНДС на позицию, СУММУ НДС считает только в подвале чека.
> 
> А мне нужно что бы считал НДС на позицию.


Покажите ваши настройки чека (и какой вид чека вы выбрали?), так как в кассире считается на каждую позицию.

----------


## make_ast

> Покажите ваши настройки чека (и какой вид чека вы выбрали?), так как в кассире считается на каждую позицию.


https://yadi.sk/a/sPtInnfghswP7Q
скрин настоек

----------


## MrBlanki

> https://yadi.sk/a/sPtInnfghswP7Q
> скрин настоек


Вы пробовали сбросить настройки по умолчанию?

----------


## make_ast

Это и есть шаблон по умолчанию, я только добавил налоги

----------


## dmiru

Доброго времени суток! Очень нужен эмулятор для штрих кассир с работой маркировки (есть такой эмуль вечный NFR). У кого есть,поделитесь,пожалуйста  , здесь или на почту dmi.ru@mail.ru

----------


## MrBlanki

> Это и есть шаблон по умолчанию, я только добавил налоги


Посмотрю как у меня все настроено

----------


## MrBlanki

Купите себе кассир за 6,5к и он вечный и никаких эмуляторов не надо будет =)

----------


## Виталий_25

У штриха нет NFR для кассира

----------


## Tktyf

день добрый 
пожалуйста, помогите найти 
ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ редакция 7.0 версии 7.0.13.1

----------


## MrBlanki

> день добрый 
> пожалуйста, помогите найти 
> ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие ПРОФ редакция 7.0 версии 7.0.13.1


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2UpG%2FcRH1PwXaf

----------

root7 (08.06.2020)

----------


## SeregaVD

Мне тоже очень нужен эмулятор. Поделитесь пожалуйста не будьте жадинами

----------


## WhiteJack

Тоже нужен эмулятор ключа для торг предприятие 5. Пришлите плиз. wji1@ya.ru

----------


## tatto

Добрый вечер.
пожалуйста, помогите найти
ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля Базовая 5.2.13.02 и  ШТРИХ-М: Кассир с ЕГАИС 5.1.7.6

----------


## tatto

Добрый вечер.
пожалуйста, помогите найти
ШТРИХ-М: Розничная торговля Базовая 5.2.13.02 и  ШТРИХ-М: Кассир с ЕГАИС 5.1.7.6

----------


## Klen2005

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2UpG%2FcRH1PwXaf

tatto,
Форум просматривайте, почитывайте

----------


## Илшат

добрый день. Кто нибудь может поделится релизом штрих-м продуктовый магазин 5.2.14.01 для 1с 8.3?

----------


## dmkarn

> Купите себе кассир за 6,5к и он вечный и никаких эмуляторов не надо будет =)


Да вот не так. Активировать любой продукт штриха - как 2 пальца, но полный функционал (марки например) будут работать только при наличии активной подписки, а она платная и сроком не более 365 дней. Ничто не вечно.

----------


## dmkarn

> Купите себе кассир за 6,5к и он вечный и никаких эмуляторов не надо будет =)


Да вот не так. Активировать любой продукт штриха - как 2 пальца, но полный функционал (марки например) будут работать только при наличии активной подписки, а она платная и сроком не более 365 дней. Ничто не вечно.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Да вот не так. Активировать любой продукт штриха - как 2 пальца, но полный функционал (марки например) будут работать только при наличии активной подписки, а она платная и сроком не более 365 дней. Ничто не вечно.


Марки это какие?

----------


## Klen2005

Сигаретные

----------


## Stavik

Добрый день! Поделитесь, пожалуйста штрих-м кассир 5.1.7.6 базовая 8.2

----------


## Klen2005

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2UpG/cR...%B8%D1%80%205/

----------


## Stavik

К сожалению там нет

----------


## Klen2005

.............

----------

Stavik (26.06.2020)

----------


## Klen2005

Используем в работе кассовые аппараты ШТРИХ-ЛАЙТ-02Ф 2 штуки и кассовую программу Кассир 5.1 . Что нужно сделать чтобы продавать табачные изделия с 1 июля?
       Достаточно  приобрести  подписку  для  Кассир 5.1 или еще нужна
       лицензия БМ на кассовые апараты?  или только лицензия на базовую маркировку на кассовый аппарат , на Кассир подписка не нужна?

----------


## Tamerlan123

добрый день. поделитесь пожалуйста ссылкой на скачивание штрих-м продуктовый магазин редакция 5.2 для маркировки

----------


## MrBlanki

> К сожалению там нет


А вы на сайте Штриха когда в последний раз заходили? =))
Дистрибутив версии 5.1.7.6 базовой версии на платформе 8.3
Для конфигураций:
- Штрих-М Кассир 5 Базовая версия 
- Штрих-М Кассир 5 Базовая версия с ЕГАИС

Дистрибутив версии 5.1.7.6 базовой версии на платформе 8.2
Для конфигураций:
- Штрих-М Кассир 5 Базовая версия 
- Штрих-М Кассир 5 Базовая версия с ЕГАИС

Дистрибутив версии 5.1.7.6 базовой версии на платформе 8.1
Для конфигураций:
- Штрих-М Кассир 5 Базовая версия
- Штрих-М Кассир 5 Базовая версия с ЕГАИС

Дистрибутив версии 5.1.7.6 на платформе 8.1

Дистрибутив версии 5.1.7.6 на платформе 8.2

Дистрибутив версии 5.1.7.6 на платформе 8.3

----------


## MrBlanki

> Используем в работе кассовые аппараты ШТРИХ-ЛАЙТ-02Ф 2 штуки и кассовую программу Кассир 5.1 . Что нужно сделать чтобы продавать табачные изделия с 1 июля?
>        Достаточно  приобрести  подписку  для  Кассир 5.1 или еще нужна
>        лицензия БМ на кассовые апараты?  или только лицензия на базовую маркировку на кассовый аппарат , на Кассир подписка не нужна?


и то и то нужно

----------


## Stavik

> А вы на сайте Штриха когда в последний раз заходили? =))
> Дистрибутив версии 5.1.7.6 базовой версии на платформе 8.3
> Для конфигураций:
> - Штрих-М Кассир 5 Базовая версия 
> - Штрих-М Кассир 5 Базовая версия с ЕГАИС
> 
> Дистрибутив версии 5.1.7.6 базовой версии на платформе 8.2
> Для конфигураций:
> - Штрих-М Кассир 5 Базовая версия 
> ...


Толку туда заходить если нет доступа

----------


## MrBlanki

> Толку туда заходить если нет доступа


Толк в том что зайти и понять что больше нет Штрих-м Кассир 5.1.7.6 Базовая 8.2 теперь Штрих-м Кассир 5.1.7.6 Базовая ЕГАИС

----------


## Tamerlan123

Добрый день поделитесь пожалуйста ссылко на Штрих-М: Продуктовый магазин, редакция 5.2 (5.2.3.2) у меня текущая версия мне нужно последняя

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый день поделитесь пожалуйста ссылко на Штрих-М: Продуктовый магазин, редакция 5.2 (5.2.3.2) у меня текущая версия мне нужно последняя


А поиск не помогает? 
Есть же ссылка

----------


## cedbard

в кассире в последнем релизе появился пункт в настройках сканера ш/к - проверка сканера..
IMG_1446.JPG 
у кого сканер прошел проверку... сдается мне что Штрих-м зарубит все сканеры, кроме своих для DataMatrix кодов для обуви... сканер что-ли надо новый покупать.. у них? сегодня уже надо отсылать продажи в честный знак, у нас сканер не работает. Хотя на не обновленном кассире и без подписки, пишет что нужно подключить платную подписку для работы с маркировкой при сканировании кода... а на кассире последнем с подпиской сканирует только первые 13 цифр кода и пишет что ш/к не найден. У кого все работает? поделитесь опытом... сканер NETUM NT-1228W.

----------


## modi77

Добрый день, вопрос по обновлению Штрих-М ТП5, у меня на текущий момент 5.2.2.02, можно ли обновить сразу на 5.2.15.01? Или надо обновляться последовательно?

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый день, вопрос по обновлению Штрих-М ТП5, у меня на текущий момент 5.2.2.02, можно ли обновить сразу на 5.2.15.01? Или надо обновляться последовательно?


Сразу можно.

----------

modi77 (02.07.2020)

----------


## si1ve5t0r

подскажите какие подписки нужно купить для продажи сигарет? используется ТП5 и 2 кассы с кассиром 5 с ФР-02? обязательна Расширенная подписка на ТП? обязательно СБИС подключать или ЭДО-лайт уже можно использовать?

----------


## MrBlanki

> подскажите какие подписки нужно купить для продажи сигарет? используется ТП5 и 2 кассы с кассиром 5 с ФР-02? обязательна Расширенная подписка на ТП? обязательно СБИС подключать или ЭДО-лайт уже можно использовать?


Расширенная подписка нужна если будете работать через ЭДО и ЭДО лайт
Для кассы, Подписка годовая или 365 дней

----------


## si1ve5t0r

т.е. в любом случае чтобы продолжить продавать сигареты надо заплатить почти 10 тысяч за товароучетку и по 2 тыс. за кассы? или как-то можно без расширенной - обычной подпиской за 5 тысяч обойтись?

----------


## MrBlanki

> т.е. в любом случае чтобы продолжить продавать сигареты надо заплатить почти 10 тысяч за товароучетку и по 2 тыс. за кассы? или как-то можно без расширенной - обычной подпиской за 5 тысяч обойтись?


Если в ТП не нужен функционал ЭДО то можно без подписки, а для кассира в любом случай нужна подписка

----------

si1ve5t0r (02.07.2020)

----------


## si1ve5t0r

понятно, спасибо

----------


## Шухрат

> Если в ТП не нужен функционал ЭДО то можно без подписки, а для кассира в любом случай нужна подписка


Доброй ночи, а не подскажите как настроить ТП 5 для работы с маркировкой., т.е приём и загрузка касс. Без использования расширенной подписки и ЭДО. Выставили галочки в карточке товара маркированная продукция и тд и тп. При проведении накладной пишет что не добавлено ни одного кода маркировки и потом просто не проводит

----------


## MrBlanki

> Доброй ночи, а не подскажите как настроить ТП 5 для работы с маркировкой., т.е приём и загрузка касс. Без использования расширенной подписки и ЭДО. Выставили галочки в карточке товара маркированная продукция и тд и тп. При проведении накладной пишет что не добавлено ни одного кода маркировки и потом просто не проводит


Перенести дату начала контроля на более позднюю дату

----------

Шухрат (03.07.2020)

----------


## Шухрат

> Перенести дату начала контроля на более позднюю дату


Спасибо, а вообще чтобы нормально работать , принимать маркированные  сигареты. Это возможно без покупки расширенной подписки. Если да то можете подсказать как?

----------


## MrBlanki

> Спасибо, а вообще чтобы нормально работать , принимать маркированные  сигареты. Это возможно без покупки расширенной подписки. Если да то можете подсказать как?


Только расширенная подписка

----------


## zhiliv

Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста эмулятором для Штрих-М торговое предприятие 7. почта: zhiliv@gmail.com

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый день, поделитесь, пожалуйста эмулятором для Штрих-М торговое предприятие 7. почта: zhiliv@gmail.com


Цена вопроса? :D

----------


## ssbt

Добрый день

кто еще пользуеттся таким раритетом поделитесь свежим дистрибутивом
Штрих-М: Кассир v.1 на 1с 7.7

есть ключик хотелось оживить это чюдо
не могу найти нигде дистрибутив Штрих-М: Кассир v.1 для 7.7

----------


## Zorkpos

Как решить такой вопрос. нужно запустить ТП7 базовую на компе с ТП5 проф.  проблема в том что ТП7 базовая видит Проф платформу и ругается на то что это не NRF ключ.

----------


## Zorkpos

попутно.  есть ли обработка, или стандартными средствами ТП5  переход с проф на базовую.

----------


## Klen2005

> Добрый день
> 
> кто еще пользуеттся таким раритетом поделитесь свежим дистрибутивом
> Штрих-М: Кассир v.1 на 1с 7.7
> 
> есть ключик хотелось оживить это чюдо
> не могу найти нигде дистрибутив Штрих-М: Кассир v.1 для 7.7


http://www.unibytes.com/folder/PcXFIVF0rw-B

----------


## bearkan

Привет. Подскажите по ошибке при обновлении Розничная торговля Базовая. Стоит сейчас версия 5.2.1.54, все нормально работает. При обновлении на версии 5.2.8.1, 5.2.9.1, 5.2.10.1 - на любую из них выскакивает ошибка при запуске проги: {ОбщийМодуль.глМодульКлиен  тСервер.Модуль(28602,26)}: Тип не определен (ЧтениеДанных)
    ЧтениеДанных = Новый <<?>>ЧтениеДанных(ДвоичныеДа  нные);

При этом само обновление конфигурации в конфигураторе без ошибок, программа стоит локально на ноуте. Как исправить эту ошибку? 
Когда откатываешь назад на конфигурацию 5.2.1.54, все нормально работает.

----------


## сандр

Здравствуте. После установки "Розничная торговля 5" от Штрих-М, 1С:"Розница-1.0" Выдает ошибку {ВнешняяОбработка.АТОЛСкан  ерШтрихкода.МодульОбъекта(  242)}: Поле объекта не обнаружено (НомерТекущегоУстройства)
        Объект.ИДУстройства = Объект.Драйвер.НомерТекуще  гоУстройства;
Как исправить?

----------


## MrBlanki

От админа пробовали запускать после обновление?

----------


## сандр

Пробовал. На компьютере получилось два драйвера и две обработки. Атоловсие и Штриховские. Настраиваю сканер в "Розничной торговле 5" слетает Атоловский для "Розницы-1.0" и появляется данная ошибка. И наоборот переустанавливаю Атоловские, ошибка пропадает, но настройки Штриховского драйвера слетают. Как правильно настроить работу сканера на обоих драйверах? Сканер в режиме эмуляции клавиатуры.

----------


## MrBlanki

А почему не установить один драйвер для сканера на РТ и Розницу?

----------


## сандр

А будет работать Розница-1.0 на штриховской обработке?

----------


## MrBlanki

> А будет работать Розница-1.0 на штриховской обработке?


А что мешает это проверить?

----------


## Zorkpos

Не выгружается 05 табак. в Тп5 базовая. в профке сразу без танцев. что в базовой нужно смотреть ? подсписок нет не там, не там. релизы крайние 15.1

----------


## MrBlanki

> Не выгружается 05 табак. в Тп5 базовая. в профке сразу без танцев. что в базовой нужно смотреть ? подсписок нет не там, не там. релизы крайние 15.1


В карточке товара стоит что Маркированный товар и Товарная группа Табак?
Дату перенесли товарной группы?

----------


## MrBlanki

> Не выгружается 05 табак. в Тп5 базовая. в профке сразу без танцев. что в базовой нужно смотреть ? подсписок нет не там, не там. релизы крайние 15.1


В карточке товара стоит что Маркированный товар и Товарная группа Табак?
Дату перенесли товарной группы?

----------


## muzzy124

В активации программы смотрите, до какой даты она активирована. Если совсем старая, и маркировка появилась позже, то функционал маркировки  не заработает без подписки (разовой или годовой)
Есть клиенты, давно работающие с тп5, у них выгрузка признака маркировки на кассы (лайтпосы, если что) пошла только с покупкой подписки

----------


## Zorkpos

дубль

----------


## Zorkpos

> В карточке товара стоит что Маркированный товар и Товарная группа Табак?
> Дату перенесли товарной группы?


Да обработкой прошел весь табак. галочка и група стоит. в профке сделал точно так же. и там это работает.

про дату не нашел где она.  в профке не трогал даты.

----------


## Zorkpos

> В активации программы смотрите,


были на это подозрения т.к.  базовая последняя активная 2018года.  а профка  декабрь 2019.
неуж то из-за этого.  и как это отслеживается ?  инфа 100%  ?    а то куплю а окажется не из-за этого.

----------


## muzzy124

Именно из-за этого. Если какой-то функционал в конфе существовал до даты активации этой конфы, то он будет работать в полном объеме (но только не требующий расширенной подписки, типа ЭДО). А если функционал появился после даты активации, то он заработает только после активации разовой или годовой подписки (обычной или расширенной).

----------


## muzzy124

Именно из-за этого. Если какой-то функционал в конфе существовал до даты активации этой конфы, то он будет работать в полном объеме (но только не требующий расширенной подписки, типа ЭДО). А если функционал появился после даты активации, то он заработает только после активации разовой или годовой подписки (обычной или расширенной).

----------


## Zorkpos

вот засада. изначально думал что подписка открывает только модуль по работе с ЭДО.  и почему то об этом даже никто из штрихов не пишет.

----------


## Zorkpos

Вопрос как перейти с проф тп5 на базовую открыт. как конвертнуть полностью . а если нет такой возможности. то номенклатуру.

----------


## Zorkpos

> В карточке товара стоит что Маркированный товар и Товарная группа Табак?
> Дату перенесли товарной группы?


по дате. нашел ее в Справочник «ГИС МТ: Товарные группы» Но. переносить там ничего не требуется. Справочник заполняется автоматически при обновлении конфигурации. Данные в справочнике всегда актуальны на момент выхода обновления. Например, элемент справочника для товарной группы «Табачная продукция» дата уже стоит 01.07.2020

----------


## muzzy124

> Вопрос как перейти с проф тп5 на базовую открыт. как конвертнуть полностью . а если нет такой возможности. то номенклатуру.


можно попробовать, как в случае перехода с розницы на розницу базовую - методом объединения конфигураций, см. гугл

----------


## Zorkpos

> можно попробовать, как в случае перехода с розницы на розницу базовую - методом объединения конфигураций, см. гугл


объединять объединяет, НО при этом остается той-же что и была.

----------


## Zorkpos

> можно попробовать, как в случае перехода с розницы на розницу базовую - методом объединения конфигураций, см. гугл


объединять объединяет, НО при этом остается той-же что и была. Еще Вариант Загрузка инф базы с 1Cv8.dt из проф в базовую хоть и показывает что она теперь базовая НО на самом деле так и остаётся проф.

----------


## Zorkpos

скажите в какой ветке живое обсуждение товаро учетного по от штрих-м. ?

----------


## MrBlanki

Здесь вроде =)

----------


## Zorkpos

> Здесь вроде =)


чет даже не знаю. не погонят ? вроде раздел . "Полезные ссылки для скачивания"
уместно ли будет обсуждение товаро-учетного по .

----------


## Zorkpos

еще такой вопрос. с какого релиза базовая тп5 перестала запускаться на ключе тп5 проф? про тп7 вообще молчу.
ей даже платформа не нравится.

----------


## rtsid

> Вопрос как перейти с проф тп5 на базовую открыт. как конвертнуть полностью . а если нет такой возможности. то номенклатуру.


Сервис - Перенос данных.
Этим способом переносил справочники, а именно номенклатуру (номенклатуру егаис, связи и тд)

----------


## MrBlanki

> Сервис - Перенос данных.
> Этим способом переносил справочники, а именно номенклатуру (номенклатуру егаис, связи и тд)


Ему было написано в ЛК

----------


## Zorkpos

этот метод знаю. работает при равных релизах.  но не все переносит. лучше чем ничего.

----------


## Zorkpos

про Сервис - Перенос данных.?  это вторичный вопрос.  Про миграцию полной базы я так и не услышал решение.

----------


## Zorkpos

столкнулся при обновлении профки с релиза 2.1.54 до 2.2.15.еще с одной проблемой.  в далеком году базу снимали с поддержки и скорее всего правили. теперь обновление идет только в режиме объединение.  дошло до 2.2.6 и дальше сыпят ошибки что невозможно удалить объект.

----------


## si1ve5t0r

подскажите как исправить работу с кассами в кассир5 после обновления: подключены две ккт - лайт 02ф, до обновления по первой пробивался нал, по второй алкоголь и безнал, сейчас безнал и нал на первой. как настроить кассу по типу оплаты?

----------


## yarkovoy

А где можно скачать конфигурацию "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие 7" последней версии?

----------


## MrBlanki

> про Сервис - Перенос данных.?  это вторичный вопрос.  Про миграцию полной базы я так и не услышал решение.


И не услышишь, такие вопросы решать надо с организации которая тебя обслуживает.

----------


## MrBlanki

> А где можно скачать конфигурацию "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие 7" последней версии?


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2UpG/cRH1PwXaf/

----------

GrAn59 (09.08.2020)

----------


## MrBlanki

> подскажите как исправить работу с кассами в кассир5 после обновления: подключены две ккт - лайт 02ф, до обновления по первой пробивался нал, по второй алкоголь и безнал, сейчас безнал и нал на первой. как настроить кассу по типу оплаты?


Напишите мне в ЛК или телеграмм

----------


## MrBlanki

> подскажите как исправить работу с кассами в кассир5 после обновления: подключены две ккт - лайт 02ф, до обновления по первой пробивался нал, по второй алкоголь и безнал, сейчас безнал и нал на первой. как настроить кассу по типу оплаты?


Напишите мне в ЛК или телеграмм

----------

si1ve5t0r (07.08.2020), tetyamotya (20.10.2020)

----------


## owerflow

В конфигураторе, в меню "Конфигурация" пункт "Загрузить конфигурацию из файла" - поможет по обоим вопросам:
для перехода с проф на базовую - просто загружаете конфу от базовой точно такой же версии,
для того чтобы вернуть правленую проф на поддержку - загружаете "конфу поставщика" от нее (перед этим
выгрузив ее: Конфигурация - Поддержка - Настройка... - Сохранить в файл).

----------


## Zorkpos

пробовал (загружаете конфу от базовой точно такой же версии) в описание да она якобы базовая. по факту остается проф.

----------


## z2p18

А какая сейчас последняя стабильная версия Штрих-М Кассир 5 под движок 8.2 без ЕГАИС? И где её можно скачать?

----------


## yarkovoy

Для платформы 8.2 последняя стабильная версия 5.1.7.6
https://dropmefiles.net/ru/5Xmx

----------


## z2p18

понял. принял. спасибо

----------


## z2p18

А это базовая? Если нет - то можно ссылку на базовую.

----------


## rtsid

5.1.7.6 Базовая с ЕГАИС 8.2
https://yadi.sk/d/so99Y1mhrlZnGw

----------


## z2p18

Спасибо!

----------


## viksss

Доброго дня! Стоит задача подключить сканер-весы Datalogic Magellan 8400 с весами METTLER TOLEDO Diva к Штрих-м кассир 5. Сканер подключил,а весы не могу подключить,может кто подскажет?

----------


## belsa2

Ребят, день добрый. Случилась проблема. Можно как то вытащить справочник и кассира 5 в ТП 5? Платно. 89026359320

----------


## Zorkpos

ТП 5 базовая не работает без интернета. не найдена лицензия. у кого аналогично? 
в штрихе было заявлено что 
(Для активации программы необходим хотя бы разовый кратковременный выход в интернет. В остальном отсутствие интернируете не повлияет на работу конфигурации, все программные продукты Штрих-М могут работать в офлайн режиме.)

----------


## Намес

А Штрих-М Бармен есть у кого последний?

----------


## MrBlanki

> А Штрих-М Бармен есть у кого последний?


В Кассире 5.1.7.6 уже вшит бармен и официант

----------


## Намес

Спасибо не знал.

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день. Кто сможет выложить обновления для синхронизатор 5.2.2.6.147

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый день. Кто сможет выложить обновления для синхронизатор 5.2.2.6.147


Выложил

----------


## profpos24

Здравствуйте, требуется специалист со знанием штрих м ТП 7. Настроить некоторый функционал под нас.

----------


## infel

Добрый день! Кто может поделиться Кассиром 5.1.7.6 базовая без ЕГАИС?

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый день! Кто может поделиться Кассиром 5.1.7.6 базовая без ЕГАИС?


Все давным давно выложил

----------


## SciFi_

Всем привет! поделитесь, пожалуйста, кряком на Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 (5.2.11.1) , scififrontru@gmail.com

----------


## jenyaaaaa

Всем привет существует ли эмулятор ключа для shtrix m mini rmk win 32? в открытом доступе?

----------


## Tamerlan123

добрый вечер у кого есть кряк  штих продуктовый магазин 5.2 под маркировку

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день, кто сможет выслать Штрих М Кассир 5 поддерживающий маркировку товара и не требующий активацию , или Штрих М Кассир с эмулятором ключа.

----------


## Tamerlan123

есть кряк?

----------


## infel

Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста последним релизом Штрих ТП5 (не базовая)

----------


## MrBlanki

> Здравствуйте! Поделитесь пожалуйста последним релизом Штрих ТП5 (не базовая)


В облако давно залил

----------


## infel

киньте ссылкой - не могу найти(
которые есть - eror 404

----------


## infel

киньте ссылкой - не могу найти(
которые есть - eror 404

----------


## MrBlanki

> киньте ссылкой - не могу найти(
> которые есть - eror 404


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2UpG/cRH1PwXaf/

----------

AleaNT (05.07.2021), vasyaww2 (22.12.2020)

----------


## infel

> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/2UpG/cRH1PwXaf/


благодарю!

----------

siancom2 (25.11.2020)

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый день, кто сможет выслать Штрих М Кассир 5 поддерживающий маркировку товара и не требующий активацию , или Штрих М Кассир с эмулятором ключа.

----------


## merlin_bot

> Добрый день, кто сможет выслать Штрих М Кассир 5 поддерживающий маркировку товара и не требующий активацию , или Штрих М Кассир с эмулятором ключа.


 маркировка поддерживается всеми последними релизами, но чтобы получить доступ к этому функционалу необходима годовая подписка, эмулятор ключа тут не поможет.

----------


## merlin_bot

Во первых какая лицензия выскакивает. На платформу или конфигурацию? Во вторых какие ключи используете аппаратные или программные?

----------


## tetyamotya

Этот Штрих с ума сведет. Хочу установить конфигурацию Кассира 5 просто исходный код посмотреть. Не устанавливает. Пишет Не установлена 1С: Предприятие 8.3. А 1С 8.3.15 установлена!!!! Что этому Штриху надо? Может кто знает? В каком ключе реестра ищет, в какой папке?? (((((((((((((((

----------


## MrBlanki

> Этот Штрих с ума сведет. Хочу установить конфигурацию Кассира 5 просто исходный код посмотреть. Не устанавливает. Пишет Не устиановлена 1С: Предприятие 8.3. А 1с8.3 установлена!!!! Что этому Штриху надо? Может кто знает? В каком ключе реестра ищет, в какой папке?? (((((((((((((((


Переустановить платформу 1С

----------


## tetyamotya

> Переустановить платформу 1С


зачем?? ничего же не изменится

----------


## MrBlanki

> зачем?? ничего же не изменится


Я вам сказал что сделать, а дальше решать вам

----------


## tetyamotya

> Я вам сказал что сделать, а дальше решать вам


на самом деле СПАСИБО!!! Ответ то очевидный)))))

----------


## merlin_bot

Какой дистрибутив? Релиз.  Папку пробовали с bin каталогом ему указать?

----------


## MrBlanki

> Какой дистрибутив? Релиз.  Папку пробовали с bin каталогом ему указать?


Покажите пожалуйста как указать папку bin при установка Кассира

----------


## merlin_bot

При установке если не путаю он запрашивает. По умолчанию он должен сам ее подхватить

----------


## MrBlanki

> При установке если не путаю он запрашивает. По умолчанию он должен сам ее подхватить


Вы случайно не путаете установку конфигурации с установкой кассира?

----------


## merlin_bot

Кассир это тоже конфигурация

----------


## kimok1988

> маркировка поддерживается всеми последними релизами, но чтобы получить доступ к этому функционалу необходима годовая подписка, эмулятор ключа тут не поможет.


Добрый день. годовая подписка на что именно и Штрих М платить чтобы использовать маркировку? Мы просто используем Штрих М Кассир 5 в Казахстане.

----------


## merlin_bot

К сожалению не знаю как в Казахстане, в России принцип работы маркировки заключается в получении через офд и выбытии через ккт марок из оборота. Выбытие марок функционал предоставляется по подписке годовой.

----------


## merlin_bot

https://kkm.solutions/produkty/rozni..._m_kassir_5_0/

----------


## Azacomseraa

можно установить без ключа?

----------


## colblair

Подскажите, может, кто подружил Торговое предприятие 4 с Кассир 5?
Нужно выгружать признаки маркировки или хотя бы не удалять те, что вручную в Кассире заведены.

----------


## serg_silver

> Подскажите, может, кто подружил Торговое предприятие 4 с Кассир 5?
> Нужно выгружать признаки маркировки или хотя бы не удалять те, что вручную в Кассире заведены.


мы пробовали, не получилось. Ушли на ТП5, чего и Вам советую.

----------


## serg_silver

> Подскажите, может, кто подружил Торговое предприятие 4 с Кассир 5?
> Нужно выгружать признаки маркировки или хотя бы не удалять те, что вручную в Кассире заведены.


мы пробовали, не получилось. Ушли на ТП5, чего и Вам советую.

----------


## MrBlanki

> мы пробовали, не получилось. Ушли на ТП5, чего и Вам советую.


На данный момент ТП7 дешевле чем ТП5

----------


## colblair

> мы пробовали, не получилось. Ушли на ТП5, чего и Вам советую.


А что именно пробовали?
Я как думаю, можно просто в кассире установить отметку на маркированный товар, и чтобы она при выгрузке не затиралась, этого будет достаточно.
Но пока еще не пробовал

----------


## Aibat1994

Добрый день форумчане подскажите пожалуйста есть ли эмуляторы на штрих-м тп 5 или все таки надо будет купить лицензию, если есть поделитесь пожалуйста хотел изучить эту прог саписо

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый день форумчане подскажите пожалуйста есть ли эмуляторы на штрих-м тп 5 или все таки надо будет купить лицензию, если есть поделитесь пожалуйста хотел изучить эту прог саписо


Для изучения ПО, можно у Штриха попросить демо

----------


## Aibat1994

> Для изучения ПО, можно у Штриха попросить демо


а вообще есть эмуляторы, поделитесь пожалуйста если есть

----------


## Aibat1994

> Для изучения ПО, можно у Штриха попросить демо


а вообще есть эмуляторы, поделитесь пожалуйста если есть

----------


## serg_silver

> А что именно пробовали?
> Я как думаю, можно просто в кассире установить отметку на маркированный товар, и чтобы она при выгрузке не затиралась, этого будет достаточно.
> Но пока еще не пробовал


По конфигурациям Штриха сильно не разгуляешься чуть в сторону и сразу внешняя библиотека. Плюс отладка сильно затруднена тем что заблокирован отладчик. 
Ставили задачу программистам чтобы не уходить с ТП4 но никто реализовать не смог. в Торговле и Склад все проще. А тут увы увы. Сейчас много еще чего связанного с новыми правилами ведения учета появляется. Оставаться на ТП4 сложно, даже если очень хочется. Дальше все сложнее будет доработка происходить. при переходе на ТП5 все делается штатными средствами.  ТП 7 более интересная, но более требовательная к мощности компьютера т.к. Управляемые формы.  А вобще странно оставаться на ТП4 имея кассира 5. На ТП5 и ТП7 плюс кассир 5 получите больше возможностей.

----------


## serg_silver

На ТП 5 и 7 не найдете эмуляторов. И даже если сделаете то это все до первого обновления. А с учетом как там сейчас обновления день через день. То занятие это очень неблагодарное. Плюс все завязано на подписках и следовательно даже имея ключ без подписки он только для тестов и годится.

----------


## serg_silver

> На данный момент ТП7 дешевле чем ТП5


Дешевле не значит лучше. ТП 7 с Управляемыми формами, есть как свои плюсы там и свои минусы. Тонкий клиент хорошо а вот объем базы, скорость запуска, требования к железу сервера, доработка. Все это сложнее. Понятно Что ТП 7 более современная и интересная. Но вот не всем это нужно. Поддерживали бы ТП 4 так и на ней бы работали. Не всем интересно изучать нового монстра под названием ТП 7 ради того чтобы принять пару отчетов и сделать пару отчетов. Товароучетная система это ведь не смартфон один выкинул другой купил. Тут есть устоявшиеся годами привычки и процессы. Печатные формы, кнопки в нужных местах.

----------


## dakar1

Всем Здрасьте. Кто-нибудь делал в Кассире 5 разделение по отделам и соответственно по ФР? Мне нужно чтобы на одной фирме работали два отдела с разными ФР. Эквайринг один и привязян к Кассиру. Попробовал-не получилось...

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый вечер!
Помогите кто может, Штрих-М кассир 5 базовая 1с  ОС Windows 7
при печати чека на WINпринтер выходит ошибка Поле объекта не обнаружено (DocumentHTM)error.png

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый вечер!
Помогите кто может, Штрих-М кассир 5 базовая 1с  ОС Windows 7
при печати чека на WINпринтер выходит ошибка Поле объекта не обнаружено (DocumentHTM)error.pngerror.png

Возможно ли настроить печать таким образом чтобы при выборе вида оплаты печать шла на фискальный регистратор, а если оплата в кредит , то на принтер чеков.

----------


## Oromir

> Всем Здрасьте. Кто-нибудь делал в Кассире 5 разделение по отделам и соответственно по ФР? Мне нужно чтобы на одной фирме работали два отдела с разными ФР. Эквайринг один и привязян к Кассиру. Попробовал-не получилось...


1.В товароучетке задаете разным товарам разные секции
2.В кассире в настройках - режимы - выбирать секцию из карточки товара
3.В оборудовании  - разделение ккм по секциям и привязка секции к номеру ккм

----------


## Oromir

> Добрый вечер!
> 
> Возможно ли настроить печать таким образом чтобы при выборе вида оплаты печать шла на фискальный регистратор, а если оплата в кредит , то на принтер чеков.


Не пойму как можно печатать чеки на принтере? ККТ нужна для выдачи фискального признака и т.д. без него это не чек, а просто бумажка, с таким же успехом можно просто печать товарного чека настроить и все.

----------


## kofeinik

> Дешевле не значит лучше. ТП 7 с Управляемыми формами, есть как свои плюсы там и свои минусы. Тонкий клиент хорошо а вот объем базы, скорость запуска, требования к железу сервера, доработка. Все это сложнее. Понятно Что ТП 7 более современная и интересная. Но вот не всем это нужно. Поддерживали бы ТП 4 так и на ней бы работали. Не всем интересно изучать нового монстра под названием ТП 7 ради того чтобы принять пару отчетов и сделать пару отчетов. Товароучетная система это ведь не смартфон один выкинул другой купил. Тут есть устоявшиеся годами привычки и процессы. Печатные формы, кнопки в нужных местах.


Все это новомодное говно на УФ вызывает лютое желание отмудохать разработчиков сапогами с коваными подковами. Лучшее, что я видел - это кассир на базе 7-ки, жаль, что кнут пропал, и не прикрутил маркировку к кассиру 10.

----------

colblair (27.11.2020)

----------


## serg_silver

> Все это новомодное говно на УФ вызывает лютое желание отмудохать разработчиков сапогами с коваными подковами. Лучшее, что я видел - это кассир на базе 7-ки, жаль, что кнут пропал, и не прикрутил маркировку к кассиру 10.


Не Вы одны такие. Мы тоже ждали доделки Кассира, в том числе от Кнута, и даже просили официалов.  Прогеры жалуются что на УФ приходится тонны кода перебирать из за ерунды, для пользователи если комп старый тоже очень жалуются все тормозит. Сейчас пришлось уйти с кассира 7.7. Очень жаль. К сожалению тоже не смогли прикрутить к нему маркировку.  Пришлось уйти на Мини РМК х32, с кассиром 5 так и не смог подружить. Подписки, и 8-ка, отбили желание.

----------


## serg_silver

Напишите кто что использует в качестве РМК при работе на ТП.

----------


## kimok1988

[QUOTE=kimok1988;612703]Добрый вечер!
Помогите кто может, Штрих-М кассир 5 базовая 1с  ОС Windows 7
при печати чека на WINпринтер выходит ошибка Поле объекта не обнаружено (DocumentHTM)error.pngerror.png

Печать нам нужна для того чтобы печатать обычные товарные чеки. и послечерез доп сторонее ПО будем уже передавать чеки в ОФД. 

Какая то ошибка странная. облазил макеты чека и т.д там все норм. но ошибка так и не уходит.

----------


## kimok1988

Добрый вечер!
Помогите кто может, Штрих-М кассир 5 базовая 1с  ОС Windows 7
при печати чека на WINпринтер выходит ошибка Поле объекта не обнаружено (DocumentHTM)error.pngerror.png

Печать нам нужна для того чтобы печатать обычные товарные чеки. и послечерез доп сторонее ПО будем уже передавать чеки в ОФД. 

Какая то ошибка странная. облазил макеты чека и т.д там все норм. но ошибка так и не уходит.

----------


## MrBlanki

> Добрый вечер!
> Помогите кто может, Штрих-М кассир 5 базовая 1с  ОС Windows 7
> при печати чека на WINпринтер выходит ошибка Поле объекта не обнаружено (DocumentHTM)Вложение 2581Вложение 2582
> 
> Печать нам нужна для того чтобы печатать обычные товарные чеки. и послечерез доп сторонее ПО будем уже передавать чеки в ОФД. 
> 
> Какая то ошибка странная. облазил макеты чека и т.д там все норм. но ошибка так и не уходит.


Напишите мне в ЛК

----------


## infel

здравствуйте! Подскажите, в какую сторону копать? Стоит кассир 5.2.1.7.6 базовый, активирована подписка на год (под маркировку).
Считываем ШК маркированного товара, выходит такое сообщение. Проблема в том, что при нажатии кнопки "Нет марки" ничего не происходит. как это побороть?
Некоторые товары нужно пробивать без маркировки
Спасибо!
Безымянный.png

----------


## infel

здравствуйте! Подскажите, в какую сторону копать? Стоит кассир 5.2.1.7.6 базовый, активирована подписка на год (под маркировку).
Считываем ШК маркированного товара, выходит такое сообщение. Проблема в том, что при нажатии кнопки "Нет марки" ничего не происходит. как это побороть?
Некоторые товары нужно пробивать без маркировки
Спасибо!
Безымянный.png

----------


## MrBlanki

> здравствуйте! Подскажите, в какую сторону копать? Стоит кассир 5.2.1.7.6 базовый, активирована подписка на год (под маркировку).
> Считываем ШК маркированного товара, выходит такое сообщение. Проблема в том, что при нажатии кнопки "Нет марки" ничего не происходит. как это побороть?
> Некоторые товары нужно пробивать без маркировки
> Спасибо!
> Безымянный.png


Права кассиров нужно настраивать

----------


## colblair

> Подскажите, может, кто подружил Торговое предприятие 4 с Кассир 5?
> Нужно выгружать признаки маркировки или хотя бы не удалять те, что вручную в Кассире заведены.
> 
> мы пробовали, не получилось. Ушли на ТП5, чего и Вам советую.


Всё сделали, получилось на тп4

----------


## colblair

Возник вопрос - будет ли работать Синхронизатор 5 с ТП4? Кассиры 5 работают нормально.

----------


## serg_silver

> Всё сделали, получилось на тп4


А как с маркировкой работаете. Через сайт? Просто в ТП 5 все сделано через API и получение и заказ марок.

----------


## colblair

> А как с маркировкой работаете. Через сайт? Просто в ТП 5 все сделано через API и получение и заказ марок.


Да, с маркировкой, конечно, через сайт. Но товары с признаком маркировки корректно выгружается в кассир 5 и там продаются уже как положено. Так что затраты только на кассир 5

----------


## serg_silver

> Да, с маркировкой, конечно, через сайт. Но товары с признаком маркировки корректно выгружается в кассир 5 и там продаются уже как положено. Так что затраты только на кассир 5


Видимо у Вас не так много кодов маркировки. Через сайт очень неудобно и постоянно проблемы были, плюс печать ценников достаточно проблематичная. Мы попробовали поработать через сайт, ничего не вышло, все сделали через ТП 5. 
Что кассир 5 что ТП 5 все равно за расширенную поддержку платить. 

PS Мое мнение после перехода с ТП4 на ТП5. Почему мы не сделали это раньше. По функционалу намного удобнее. Хотя сначала очень сильно все пугало. Работает тоже шустро, на современном не сильно скоростном компе не хуже ТП4.  Отчеты на СКД и прочее, гораздо быстрее строятся. Плюс при переходе все очень хорошо перегружается, и еще скидка при переходе на ТП5.

----------


## colblair

> Видимо у Вас не так много кодов маркировки. Через сайт очень неудобно и постоянно проблемы были, плюс печать ценников достаточно проблематичная. Мы попробовали поработать через сайт, ничего не вышло, все сделали через ТП 5. 
> Что кассир 5 что ТП 5 все равно за расширенную поддержку платить.


В тп4 все годами доработано до удобства, процесс выверен, менять смысла нет, требования к железу небольшие, все летает. У нас есть ТП5 в другом филиале, могу сравнить, она тормозная и глючная.
Кодов маркировки да, не прям чтобы много, проблем через сайт подтвердить нет,все работает шустро через сканер 2д кодов. Насчёт ценников не понял, что там. 
Единственное, пока не разобрался, можно ли кассиры 5 подключить к нашему синхронизатору 1.

----------


## serg_silver

> В тп4 все годами доработано до удобства, процесс выверен, менять смысла нет, требования к железу небольшие, все летает. У нас есть ТП5 в другом филиале, могу сравнить, она тормозная и глючная.
> Кодов маркировки да, не прям чтобы много, проблем через сайт подтвердить нет,все работает шустро через сканер 2д кодов. Насчёт ценников не понял, что там. 
> Единственное, пока не разобрался, можно ли кассиры 5 подключить к нашему синхронизатору 1.


Мы с ТП4 работали через МОД. Который переодически создавал проблем. В ТП5 реализовали через права доступа пользователей. Возможно у Вас очень немного маркировки. т.к. через сайт работать это ужасная мука. и ценники остатков через сайт очень неудобно печатать. Через ТП намного удобней. 
Синхронизатором не пользуемся, обменивались через свою обработку. Странно что у Вас ТП5 тормознутая и глючная а Кассир 5 беспроблемный. У меня как раз обратное мнение сложилось. По мне не совсем правильно на кассе иметь 1С. Пробовал его но уж больно мне кажется он перекручен. Да и требования к нему не маленькие и обновлять его не просто. Ну это мое мнение.

----------


## serg_silver

> В тп4 все годами доработано до удобства, процесс выверен, менять смысла нет, требования к железу небольшие, все летает. У нас есть ТП5 в другом филиале, могу сравнить, она тормозная и глючная.
> Кодов маркировки да, не прям чтобы много, проблем через сайт подтвердить нет,все работает шустро через сканер 2д кодов. Насчёт ценников не понял, что там. 
> Единственное, пока не разобрался, можно ли кассиры 5 подключить к нашему синхронизатору 1.


Мы с ТП4 работали через МОД. Который переодически создавал проблем. В ТП5 реализовали через права доступа пользователей. Возможно у Вас очень немного маркировки. т.к. через сайт работать это ужасная мука. и ценники остатков через сайт очень неудобно печатать. Через ТП намного удобней. 
Синхронизатором не пользуемся, обменивались через свою обработку. Странно что у Вас ТП5 тормознутая и глючная а Кассир 5 беспроблемный. У меня как раз обратное мнение сложилось. По мне не совсем правильно на кассе иметь 1С. Пробовал его но уж больно мне кажется он перекручен. Да и требования к нему не маленькие и обновлять его не просто. Ну это мое мнение.

----------


## colblair

> Мы с ТП4 работали через МОД. Который переодически создавал проблем. В ТП5 реализовали через права доступа пользователей. Возможно у Вас очень немного маркировки. т.к. через сайт работать это ужасная мука. и ценники остатков через сайт очень неудобно печатать. Через ТП намного удобней. 
> Синхронизатором не пользуемся, обменивались через свою обработку. Странно что у Вас ТП5 тормознутая и глючная а Кассир 5 беспроблемный. У меня как раз обратное мнение сложилось. По мне не совсем правильно на кассе иметь 1С. Пробовал его но уж больно мне кажется он перекручен. Да и требования к нему не маленькие и обновлять его не просто. Ну это мое мнение.


Кассир 5,как и ТП5, как и все на 1с8 — тормозное уе%ище, но пришлось выбирать, как малой кровью выйти из ситуации с маркировкой. Доработать тп4 оказалось проще. Хотя кассир 1.10 мне нравился, но увы, видимо, проблемы с его доработкой слишком многочисленны и непреодолимы. Да и стоит базовый кассир5 недорого. В общем, думаю, на какое-то время отсрочили неминуемый п..ц

----------


## Raamzzess

Добрый вечер!
Имеется рабочее место с ПО Штрих-М Кассир версия 5.1.7.3 с настройками под маркировку обуви - все работает, так как устанавливали все с нуля. Возникла необходимость в добавлении маркировки одежды, реализованной в версии 5.1.7.7.
Вопрос как правильно обновиться, чтобы сохранить существующую базу? Нужно ли покупать подписки для работы всего функционала версии 5.1.7.7?

----------


## Raamzzess

Добрый вечер!
Имеется рабочее место с ПО Штрих-М Кассир версия 5.1.7.3 с настройками под маркировку обуви - все работает, так как устанавливали все с нуля. Возникла необходимость в добавлении маркировки одежды, реализованной в версии 5.1.7.7.
Вопрос как правильно обновиться, чтобы сохранить существующую базу? Нужно ли покупать подписки для работы всего функционала версии 5.1.7.7?

----------


## rtsid

> Добрый вечер!
> Вопрос как правильно обновиться, чтобы сохранить существующую базу?


Скачать дистрибутив, запустить exe, там выбрать раздел обновление.




> Нужно ли покупать подписки для работы всего функционала версии 5.1.7.7?


Если до этого календарной или годичной подписки не было - однозначно покупать подписку заново.
Если была - тут все зависит от даты окончания подписки.
Киньте скриншот раздела активация в настройках Кассир 5.

----------


## Raamzzess

Точно так же ответили и в тех.поддержке Штриха. Только проблема в том, что после такого обновления получаю ошибку - файлы обновлены, а база нет и указание на несоответствие версий. Естественно база после такого обновления не запускается. Если же обновиться используя возможности 1С, через Конфигуратор - то вроде бы конфигурация становится новой и вроде бы все работает. Но столкнулся с другой проблемой - при попытке завершить чек с маркированным товаром (марка в режиме регистрации опознается), в моем случае это обувь - получаю непредвиденная ошибка кассы и чек не пробивается. Любой другой, не маркированный товар пробивается нормально. Откатываюсь назад на версию 5.1.7.3 - маркированный товар прекрасно пробивается.

----------


## serg_silver

> Кассир 5,как и ТП5, как и все на 1с8 — тормозное уе%ище, но пришлось выбирать, как малой кровью выйти из ситуации с маркировкой. Доработать тп4 оказалось проще. Хотя кассир 1.10 мне нравился, но увы, видимо, проблемы с его доработкой слишком многочисленны и непреодолимы. Да и стоит базовый кассир5 недорого. В общем, думаю, на какое-то время отсрочили неминуемый п..ц


Все так и есть. Вот только Дорабатывать 1 кассира не проблематично и дорого. А невыгодно для разработчиков. На Infostat есть обработки под 7.7 для работы с маркировкой но вот только к 1 кассиру не как не прикрутить. А Кассир 5 это подписки, это обновления и все все все. 
И кстати ТП 5 практически единственная конфигурация работающая на обычных формах которая поддерживает маркировку и новые изменения в торговле из коробоки. Все остальное или на Управляемых формах или дорого. Так что не до жиру.

----------


## colblair

> Все так и есть. Вот только Дорабатывать 1 кассира не проблематично и дорого. А невыгодно для разработчиков. На Infostat есть обработки под 7.7 для работы с маркировкой но вот только к 1 кассиру не как не прикрутить. А Кассир 5 это подписки, это обновления и все все все. 
> И кстати ТП 5 практически единственная конфигурация работающая на обычных формах которая поддерживает маркировку и новые изменения в торговле из коробоки. Все остальное или на Управляемых формах или дорого. Так что не до жиру.


Согласен. Вынуждают переходить, и придется это делать. Но пока есть возможность отсрочить, пользуемся ей. Выжали немного дополнительного времени. А там, глядишь, и получится Кассира 1.10 дожать, кто знает)

----------


## infel

Добрый день! Подскажите, как правильно делать свертку в Торговом предприятии 7?

----------


## Шухрат

Доброй ночи друзья. Есть ли у кого дистрибутив Кассира 5 Базовая 5.1.7.8 на 8,2, именно просто базовая не с ЕГАИС

----------


## OHucuM

Доброго вечера. Подскажите, штрих-м кассир первой версии, что с 1с7,7 еще возможно купить где-то? 
запросил у цто, с которым работаю - в их прайсе только пятая версия

----------


## serg_silver

> Доброго вечера. Подскажите, штрих-м кассир первой версии, что с 1с7,7 еще возможно купить где-то? 
> запросил у цто, с которым работаю - в их прайсе только пятая версия


Ответил в личку

----------


## serg_silver

> Доброго вечера. Подскажите, штрих-м кассир первой версии, что с 1с7,7 еще возможно купить где-то? 
> запросил у цто, с которым работаю - в их прайсе только пятая версия


Ответил в личку

----------


## kolesnikov.p

Добрый день Коллеги. 
Ни кто не в курсе, с 1.10 есть какие-нить подвижки?
Уж больно он хорош, жаль  с такой программы уходить.
Пока настроил в аптеке бесплатную Фарма.Просто....но это конечно извращение.

----------


## yarkovoy

Добрый день
Используем маркировку на кассире 5.1.7.7, иногда кроме маркированного товара запрашивает 
код маркировки на совершенно левый товар. 
В справочнике (spr) признак маркировки не стоит у товара. 
Кто использует маркировку сталкивался ли с подобным?

----------


## yarkovoy

Добрый день
Используем маркировку на кассире 5.1.7.7, иногда кроме маркированного товара запрашивает 
код маркировки на совершенно левый товар. 
В справочнике (spr) признак маркировки не стоит у товара. 
Кто использует маркировку сталкивался ли с подобным?

----------


## grxx

Добрый день.
Может кто поделится ссылкой на обновление для ШтрихМ Кассир 1.10. Проблема в отсутствии наименования в чеке, просто пустое место и в ОФД то же устое название товара. Из теста драйвера чек не пробовал делать (попробую как буду на объекте), но техподдержка ШтрихМ посылает к разработчикам ПО кассы (ШтрихМ кассир) который они кроме как поменять на 5 версию и предложить не могут. Ну и пятая версия штрихм кассира если есть (без ключа пока, на потестить) - тоже буду благодарен.

----------


## grxx

Добрый день.
Может кто поделится ссылкой на обновление для ШтрихМ Кассир 1.10. Проблема в отсутствии наименования в чеке, просто пустое место и в ОФД то же устое название товара. Из теста драйвера чек не пробовал делать (попробую как буду на объекте), но техподдержка ШтрихМ посылает к разработчикам ПО кассы (ШтрихМ кассир) который они кроме как поменять на 5 версию и предложить не могут. Ну и пятая версия штрихм кассира если есть (без ключа пока, на потестить) - тоже буду благодарен.

----------


## eugen_bss

> Добрый день.
> Может кто поделится ссылкой на обновление для ШтрихМ Кассир 1.10. Проблема в отсутствии наименования в чеке, просто пустое место и в ОФД то же устое название товара. Из теста драйвера чек не пробовал делать (попробую как буду на объекте), но техподдержка ШтрихМ посылает к разработчикам ПО кассы (ШтрихМ кассир) который они кроме как поменять на 5 версию и предложить не могут. Ну и пятая версия штрихм кассира если есть (без ключа пока, на потестить) - тоже буду благодарен.


Ответил в личку

----------


## eugen_bss

> Добрый день.
> Может кто поделится ссылкой на обновление для ШтрихМ Кассир 1.10. Проблема в отсутствии наименования в чеке, просто пустое место и в ОФД то же устое название товара. Из теста драйвера чек не пробовал делать (попробую как буду на объекте), но техподдержка ШтрихМ посылает к разработчикам ПО кассы (ШтрихМ кассир) который они кроме как поменять на 5 версию и предложить не могут. Ну и пятая версия штрихм кассира если есть (без ключа пока, на потестить) - тоже буду благодарен.


Ответил в личку

----------


## Navars

Приветствую!
А есть Кассир 1.хх с поддержкой маркировки товаров легкой промышленности?

----------


## grxx

"Проблема в отсутствии наименования в чеке, просто пустое место и в ОФД то же пустое название товара" решилась установкой одной галочки в настройках Кассира (брал по ссылке из шапки).

----------


## axler

Пожалуйста, вышлите ключ для Штрих-М Розничная торговля на alexandr-xx@ya.ru

----------


## z2p18

Стоит версия Штрих М Кассир 5.1.7.6
Марки сигарет считывает, но транзакцию типа 180 - не записывает. Хотя данные в ОФД передает
Грешу на то, что на самой кассе не стоит Тип маркированной продукции. Хотя в файле обмена выгружаю (пример ниже)




> 75851;4606203100743;СИГАРЕТЫ БОНД КОМПАКТ СУПЕР МИКС 5 КНОПОК;СИГАРЕТЫ БОНД КОМПАКТ СУПЕР МИКС 5 КНОПОК;109.00;1.000;0;0;1;-1;0;0;0;1;0;145;1;3;0;;;
> <goods_attr id="75851" attr_id="28">0005</goods_attr>


Соотвественно вопросы:
1. Что не так в файле обмена
2. 180 и 183 тип транзакции может быть не пишутся из-за какой-то галочки которую я забыл поставить в настройках? Если да - то в каких именно. Подскажите

----------


## z2p18

Еще вопрос - ни у кого нет ШтрихМ Кассир 5 Базовая с ЕГАИС 5.1.7.8 под платформу 82

----------


## niki295

присоединяюсь, тоже нужен ШтрихМ Кассир 5 Базовая с ЕГАИС 5.1.7.8 под платформу 82

----------


## skorl

Добрый день. Поделитесь дистрибутивом Кассира 5 Базовая 5.1.7.8 на 8,2.

----------


## Zorkpos

30025358;4606203094509;Сигареты L&M Red: 135р.;Сигареты L&M Red: 135р.;135.00;10.000;0;0;1;0;50;;0;1;0;2103;1;;0;;  ;;;;;1;;*0005*;
<goods_attr id="30025358" attr_id="36">0</goods_attr>

----------


## Zorkpos

z2p18. для Штрих М Кассир подписка действует ?

----------


## z2p18

> z2p18. для Штрих М Кассир подписка действует ?


да. действет. а смысл то без подписки?

----------


## z2p18

> z2p18. для Штрих М Кассир подписка действует ?


да. действет. а смысл то без подписки?

----------


## z2p18

> 30025358;4606203094509;Сигареты L&M Red: 135р.;Сигареты L&M Red: 135р.;135.00;10.000;0;0;1;0;50;;0;1;0;2103;1;;0;;  ;;;;;1;;*0005*;
> <goods_attr id="30025358" attr_id="36">0</goods_attr>


не понимаю в чем отличие. кроме параметра 36 - вы его принудительно передаете 0. но его я в описаниях на их сайте не нашел
у вас 28 параметр - передается прямо в строке,
у меня он передается как атрибут для данного кода, так же как я делаю с алкоголем (ниже пример). 
только в случае алкоголя он понимает эти атрибуты, а в случае сигарет - нет.



> 62123;4640000831455;ВИННЫЙ НАПИТОК БЕЗ ДОБАВЛЕНИЯ ЭТИЛОВОГО СПИРТА ПОЛУСУХОЙ "ВИННЫЙ БОЧОНОК" 14% 1Л.;ВИННЫЙ НАПИТОК БЕЗ ДОБАВЛЕНИЯ ЭТИЛОВОГО СПИРТА ПОЛУСУХОЙ "ВИННЫЙ БОЧОНОК" 14% 1Л.;123.50;1.000;0;0;1;0;0;0;0;1;0;60382;1;3;1;;;
> <goods_attr id="62123" attr_id="22">461</goods_attr>
> <goods_attr id="62123" attr_id="23">1</goods_attr>
> <goods_attr id="62123" attr_id="24">0</goods_attr>
> <goods_attr id="62123" attr_id="27">14</goods_attr>


а что за атрибут 36 - что его надо отдельно для сигарет передавать?

а разве атрибут 26 не надо ставить 2?



> Используется в формате фискальных данных 1.1.0. 1-ТОВАР, 2-ПОДАКЦИЗНЫЙ ТОВАР, 3-РАБОТА, 4-УСЛУГА, 5-СТАВКА ИГРЫ, 6-ВЫИГРЫШ АИ, 7-ЛОТЕРЕЙНЫЙ БИЛЕТ, 8-ВЫИГРЫШ ЛОТЕРЕИ, 9-РИД, 10-ПЛАТЕЖ, 11-АГЕНТСКОЕ ВОЗНАГРАЖДЕНИЕ, 12-СПР, 13-ИНОЙ ПРЕДМЕТ РАСЧЕТА

----------


## Zorkpos

> не понимаю в чем отличие. кроме параметра 36 - вы его принудительно передаете 0. но его я в описаниях на их сайте не нашел
> у вас 28 параметр - передается прямо в строке,
> у меня он передается как атрибут для данного кода, так же как я делаю с алкоголем (ниже пример). 
> только в случае алкоголя он понимает эти атрибуты, а в случае сигарет - нет.
> 
> 
> а что за атрибут 36 - что его надо отдельно для сигарет передавать?
> 
> а разве атрибут 26 не надо ставить 2?


так формирует справочник ТП5.  я сам не не настраивал в ручную. У вас какое ПО бэк офисное?

----------


## z2p18

> так формирует справочник ТП5.  я сам не не настраивал в ручную. У вас какое ПО бэк офисное?


У нас можно сказать самописное. Поэтому вот и читаю что пишет сам штрих. 
Кажется заработало. Спасибо

----------


## rtsid

Кассир 5 базовый с егаис и проф 8.3 (8.2)

https://yadi.sk/d/i7kmMaojiO6KGA?w=1

----------

z2p18 (02.02.2021)

----------


## serg_silver

Есть кто нибудь кто пользуется связкой ТП5 и кассир мини. Как сделать выгрузку "Код товара для передачи ОФД" для СИЗ.

----------


## colblair

Подскажите, для постельного белья надо передавать какие-то параметры в Кассира5 кроме признака маркированного товара 444D в 28-й позиции?

----------


## z2p18

Спасибо!

----------


## z2p18

Может кто навскидку подскажет. где поставить галочку в настройках чтобы для маркированного товара без акциза продать его только по шк было нельзя? Штрих М Кассир 5

----------


## eugen_bss

> Может кто навскидку подскажет. где поставить галочку в настройках чтобы для маркированного товара без акциза продать его только по шк было нельзя? Штрих М Кассир 5


В режимах, вкладка маркировка - режим "подбор по марке и передача марки в ОФД"
у товара соответственно должен быть приставлен признак маркировки

----------

z2p18 (04.02.2021)

----------


## z2p18

Спасибо!
И еще вопрос:
Капсула "ГИСМ" - настройка способ ввода КиЗ "сканер + ручной ввод" 
Т.е. правильно ли я понимаю - что сейчас у меня стоит сканер подключенный в режиме Com, и если я подключу второй в режиме KBW - то данные прочитанные с него буду восприниматься как ручной ввод. И мне не надо этот сканер для считывания марок перегонять в ком?
Просто не очень хочется возиться с дровами под хенйвеловские сканеры и цеплять его на виртуальный ком

----------


## z2p18

Спасибо!
И еще вопрос:
Капсула "ГИСМ" - настройка способ ввода КиЗ "сканер + ручной ввод" 
Т.е. правильно ли я понимаю - что сейчас у меня стоит сканер подключенный в режиме Com, и если я подключу второй в режиме KBW - то данные прочитанные с него буду восприниматься как ручной ввод. И мне не надо этот сканер для считывания марок перегонять в ком?
Просто не очень хочется возиться с дровами под хенйвеловские сканеры и цеплять его на виртуальный ком

----------


## eugen_bss

да, в режиме клавиатуры проблем не было сос считыванием марок

----------

z2p18 (04.02.2021)

----------


## z2p18

Заранее сильно извиняюсь, ибо догадываюсь что уже наверное достал всех. 
Но - не дружу я со штрихом.
Ставлю обновление в режиме обновления - базовая 82 с егаис. Базу она мне не обновляет. (т.е. когда сетуп отработал база как была предыдущей версии так и осталась.)
На пустую базу требует лицензию. Т.е. даже в конфигуратор не могу зайти и выгрузить, чтобы обновить свою принудительно.
Может быть кого-нибудь не заломает выгрузить cf из своей 5.1.7.8 Базовой? Или Базовой с ЕГАИС. И выложить на обменник. 
Заранее спасибо!

----------


## rtsid

> Заранее сильно извиняюсь, ибо догадываюсь что уже наверное достал всех. 
> Но - не дружу я со штрихом.
> Ставлю обновление в режиме обновления - базовая 82 с егаис. Базу она мне не обновляет. (т.е. когда сетуп отработал база как была предыдущей версии так и осталась.)
> На пустую базу требует лицензию. Т.е. даже в конфигуратор не могу зайти и выгрузить, чтобы обновить свою принудительно.
> Может быть кого-нибудь не заломает выгрузить cf из своей 5.1.7.8 Базовой? Или Базовой с ЕГАИС. И выложить на обменник. 
> Заранее спасибо!


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/RVWF1FTexOxIPg

----------


## rtsid

> Заранее сильно извиняюсь, ибо догадываюсь что уже наверное достал всех. 
> Но - не дружу я со штрихом.
> Ставлю обновление в режиме обновления - базовая 82 с егаис. Базу она мне не обновляет. (т.е. когда сетуп отработал база как была предыдущей версии так и осталась.)
> На пустую базу требует лицензию. Т.е. даже в конфигуратор не могу зайти и выгрузить, чтобы обновить свою принудительно.
> Может быть кого-нибудь не заломает выгрузить cf из своей 5.1.7.8 Базовой? Или Базовой с ЕГАИС. И выложить на обменник. 
> Заранее спасибо!


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/RVWF1FTexOxIPg

----------


## sas32

Подскажите, пожалуйста, существует ли возможность выбирать Контрагента перед закрытием чека в Штрих-М Кассир 5? Помимо розничных покупателей, приходят организации и просят чтобы на чеке было указано Название их организации и ИНН, а соотв теги были переданы в ИФНС.

----------


## serg_silver

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, существует ли возможность выбирать Контрагента перед закрытием чека в Штрих-М Кассир 5? Помимо розничных покупателей, приходят организации и просят чтобы на чеке было указано Название их организации и ИНН, а соотв теги были переданы в ИФНС.


А как контрагенты из товароучетки загрузить в кассира? 
Если Кассир не базовый то можете дописать, при закрытии чека запрос контрагента. Но при этом этот справочник каким то образом нужно выгружать из товароучетки. 
Все же кассир это больше розница.

----------


## serg_silver

> Подскажите, пожалуйста, существует ли возможность выбирать Контрагента перед закрытием чека в Штрих-М Кассир 5? Помимо розничных покупателей, приходят организации и просят чтобы на чеке было указано Название их организации и ИНН, а соотв теги были переданы в ИФНС.


А как контрагенты из товароучетки загрузить в кассира? 
Если Кассир не базовый то можете дописать, при закрытии чека запрос контрагента. Но при этом этот справочник каким то образом нужно выгружать из товароучетки. 
Все же кассир это больше розница.

----------


## sas32

2021-02-10_11-56-40.png Выгрузка в ТП Контрагентов есть, см скриншот, хотя самого справочника в Кассире нет..Но есть заказ покупателя, для которого нужно подключать облако от Штрих-М

----------


## eugen_bss

Есть и выгрузка и просто внесение контрагента.
орг.png , орг2.png

----------


## Александр2021

Скриншот 13-03-2021 092830.jpg Не знаю по теме или нет. Короче такая проблема нет возможности изменить Розничную цену еденицы. Как она туда попала не ясно.  Цена за товар распечатывается нормально, а на кассе пробивает 15р или выходит два варианта цены. Как снять эти 15р, убрать ограничение и поставить ноль  ?

----------


## SergeyMal

Народ! Платформа стоит, но при попытке установить конфу штрих-М вылетает.
1.gif

----------


## MrBlanki

> Народ! Платформа стоит, но при попытке установить конфу штрих-М вылетает.
> 1.gif


Переустановить платформу 1С

----------


## SergeyMal

Платформа стоит, другие конфы работают. При запуске setup.exe штрих-М вылетает. 1.gif

----------


## MrBlanki

> Платформа стоит, другие конфы работают. При запуске setup.exe штрих-М вылетает. 1.gif


Я Вам написал что делать, дальше решать Вам.
Переустановка решит данную проблему

----------


## z2p18

> Платформа стоит, другие конфы работают. При запуске setup.exe штрих-М вылетает. 1.gif


Ругается на 8.3 Может быть у вас стоит 82?

----------


## z2p18

> Платформа стоит, другие конфы работают. При запуске setup.exe штрих-М вылетает. 1.gif


Ругается на 8.3 Может быть у вас стоит 82?

----------


## finn23021978

> Добрый день Коллеги. 
> Ни кто не в курсе, с 1.10 есть какие-нить подвижки?
> Уж больно он хорош, жаль  с такой программы уходить.
> Пока настроил в аптеке бесплатную Фарма.Просто....но это конечно извращение.


Как вариант товарам с маркировкой можно добавить [М] в наименование, самостоятельно вставить в какую-нибудь процедуру, которая отрабатывается при сканировании товара запрос кода маркировки с последующим сохранением. Потом передавать в бэк типа УТ и из УТ делать гашение КМ
Но это все будет временное решение, у меня текстиль уже без штрихкодов приходит, типа выдергивай сам из КМ, думаю рано или поздно одномерные штрихкода исчезнут совсем..

----------


## serg_silver

> Как вариант товарам с маркировкой можно добавить [М] в наименование, самостоятельно вставить в какую-нибудь процедуру, которая отрабатывается при сканировании товара запрос кода маркировки с последующим сохранением. Потом передавать в бэк типа УТ и из УТ делать гашение КМ
> Но это все будет временное решение, у меня текстиль уже без штрихкодов приходит, типа выдергивай сам из КМ, думаю рано или поздно одномерные штрихкода исчезнут совсем..


Полностью поддерживаю. 
Если сильно нравится Кассир 1.10 можете попробовать minipos. порт на win32.

https://www.shtrih-m.ru/catalog/avto...assir-minipos/

очень легкий продукт. поддерживает маркировку. нет платных подписок. если нужен базовый функционал вполне себе. После 1 кассира быстро привыкните. 
Ну или тогда все же 5 кассир. последние версии очень неплохие.

----------


## serg_silver

> Как вариант товарам с маркировкой можно добавить [М] в наименование, самостоятельно вставить в какую-нибудь процедуру, которая отрабатывается при сканировании товара запрос кода маркировки с последующим сохранением. Потом передавать в бэк типа УТ и из УТ делать гашение КМ
> Но это все будет временное решение, у меня текстиль уже без штрихкодов приходит, типа выдергивай сам из КМ, думаю рано или поздно одномерные штрихкода исчезнут совсем..


Полностью поддерживаю. 
Если сильно нравится Кассир 1.10 можете попробовать minipos. порт на win32.

https://www.shtrih-m.ru/catalog/avto...assir-minipos/

очень легкий продукт. поддерживает маркировку. нет платных подписок. если нужен базовый функционал вполне себе. После 1 кассира быстро привыкните. 
Ну или тогда все же 5 кассир. последние версии очень неплохие.

----------


## z2p18

Штрих-М Кассир 5 Базовая с ЕГАИС.
Что слышно про обновление под УТМ 4. Ибо текущая не работает с ним. Пишет ошибку запроса.
Может у кого есть уже обнова под этот УТМ?

----------


## z2p18

Штрих-М Кассир 5 Базовая с ЕГАИС.
Что слышно про обновление под УТМ 4. Ибо текущая не работает с ним. Пишет ошибку запроса.
Может у кого есть уже обнова под этот УТМ?

----------


## Виталий_25

Вроде как 5.1.7.9 работает

----------


## z2p18

> Вроде как 5.1.7.9 работает


а можете выложить обновление?
но вообще-то слова "вроде" немного пугают )

----------


## Виталий_25

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/OjwoN7iCr2m3qw

----------


## z2p18

Если можно то под 82. Извините, забыл уточнить

----------


## z2p18

И что - ни у кого нет? 
Штрих М Кассир 5.1.7.9 с ЕГАИС для 82 Базовая (или более поздние версии)

----------


## Виталий_25

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/h9OLKDbawJzaUw

----------

z2p18 (01.04.2021)

----------


## JulyaV

Обновили УТМ и конфу поставили последнюю, все работает

----------


## z2p18

> Обновили УТМ и конфу поставили последнюю, все работает


спасибо. буду знать. просто тут начал ставить утм 4.2.0 и что-то как-то мне расхотелось ее пока внедрять клиентам - количество глюков зашкаливает.

----------


## rtsid

Поддержка документооборота егаис версии 4 будет по подписке. В ближайший месяц выпустят релизы, учитывающие новые изменения. Первоначально выйдет релиз с доработкой под декларациями, а за ним - релиз под новый формат УТМ.

----------


## MrBlanki

Кому нужны подписки, пишите в лк

----------


## z2p18

> Поддержка документооборота егаис версии 4 будет по подписке. В ближайший месяц выпустят релизы, учитывающие новые изменения. Первоначально выйдет релиз с доработкой под декларациями, а за ним - релиз под новый формат УТМ.


Стоп. Только что же писали что Штрих М Кассир 5.1.7.9 - работает с новым УТМ. Или нет?
Судя по документации к УТМ 4 - по идее конечно будет новая схема для Чека - но когда никто не знает. 
Или вы о чём?

----------


## JulyaV

Добрый день! Обновились на версию 21.1 и обновили утм, появилась проблемка при перемещении в торговый зал при приемке, Документ не проведен в ЕГАИС
Комментарий из ЕГАИС: Ошибка проводки акта передачи продукции в торговый зал  №Рб0000000000089 от 06.04.2021 00:00:00. Необеспеченный расход. Позиции: 1.

----------


## JulyaV

Добрый день! Обновились на версию 21.1 и обновили утм, появилась проблемка при перемещении в торговый зал при приемке, Документ не проведен в ЕГАИС
Комментарий из ЕГАИС: Ошибка проводки акта передачи продукции в торговый зал  №Рб0000000000089 от 06.04.2021 00:00:00. Необеспеченный расход. Позиции: 1.

----------


## hertuno

Всем добра! Может кто поделиться последним обновлением на ТП 5.2 проф? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Виталий_25

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/xPn6IC95v2pyfw

----------

hertuno (13.04.2021), ikalichkin (14.04.2021)

----------


## dakar1

Всем здрасте. Как можно перекинуть справочники из ТП5 в УТ11? Есть какой-нибудь механизм?

----------


## meshook

Добрый день коллеги, поделитесь пожалуйста эмулятором ТП 5.2.1.54, yakust.keww@gmail.com

----------


## hostfrost

Добрый день, может кто нибудь выложить обновление Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие, редакция 5.2 (5.2.20.1) до TP_5_2_22_02_8_2

----------


## hertuno

Вот же давали недавно
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post627587

----------


## hertuno

Вот же давали недавно
https://forum.ruboard.ru/showthread....l=1#post627587

----------


## yurik_ptz

Доброй ночи!
Народ кто может подсказать как правильно настроить выгрузку данных из Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 7 в Бухгалтерию предприятия 3.0, что-то у меня одни справочники и контрагенты выгружаются, а документов нет, база БП 3.0 чистая.

----------


## yurik_ptz

Доброй ночи!
Народ кто может подсказать как правильно настроить выгрузку данных из Штрих-М Торговое предприятие 7 в Бухгалтерию предприятия 3.0, что-то у меня одни справочники и контрагенты выгружаются, а документов нет, база БП 3.0 чистая.

----------


## slser

День Добрый!
Есть у кого Штрих-М Кассир проф 8.2 5.1.7.9?

----------


## slser

День Добрый!
Есть у кого Штрих-М Кассир проф 8.2 5.1.7.9?

----------


## JulyaV

Добрый день!Помогите пожалуйста,как настроить на кассе 1с штрих м кассир выдача подарка. Настроила, но не срабатывает

----------


## colblair

Подскажите, как сделать, чтоб печатался налог для каждой позиции в чеке?

----------


## eugen_bss

В настройках чека

----------


## eugen_bss

> Добрый день!Помогите пожалуйста,как настроить на кассе 1с штрих м кассир выдача подарка. Настроила, но не срабатывает


Доброго дня! что именно не срабатывает? скрин настроек пришлите)

----------


## GS22

Доброго дня. Может кто помочь пожалуйста с последней версией драйвера сканера ШК (Scaner1C.dll) - 9.3 или свежее? 
s.gantimurov@gmail.com

----------


## yarkovoy

Вам нужен сам файл?
В последнем релизе версия 9.3 от 10.07.2020

----------


## GS22

Мне он нужен для самописной конфигурации - а релиз - это релиз штрих-м кассира, правильно? На сайте Штрих-М его можно скачать? - не нашел там... Можете сам файл скинуть пожалуйста - и если есть там рядом у вас вдруг - пример для 1с77.

----------


## yarkovoy

Вот сам файл.
https://transfiles.ru/0js4n
Для 1с7.7 ничего нет

----------


## GS22

Большое спасибо!

----------


## Ugolnikovmikha

Всех приветствую! Нужны обновления до последних релизов Штрих ТП5 проф, и штрих кассир 5, тоже проф. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## rtsid

> Всех приветствую! Нужны обновления до последних релизов Штрих ТП5 проф, и штрих кассир 5, тоже проф. Заранее благодарен.


Залил на ЯД https://disk.yandex.ru/d/i7kmMaojiO6KGA

----------

andr19851 (02.06.2021)

----------


## resroud

Всех приветствую! Нужны обновления до последних релизов Штрих Продуктовый магазин 5 проф, и штрих кассир 5, тоже проф. Заранее благодарен

----------


## rtsid

> Всех приветствую! Нужны обновления до последних релизов Штрих Продуктовый магазин 5 проф, и штрих кассир 5, тоже проф. Заранее благодарен


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/i7kmMaojiO6KGA добавил ПМ крайний релиз

----------

resroud (30.05.2021)

----------


## marat40456

Всех приветствую. Есть у кого последнее обновление Штрих-М: Магазин и Штрих-М: Ресторан?

----------


## rtsid

Обновление для Маг5 и Ресторан Back Office залил на ЯД по ссылке выше

----------

ikalichkin (01.06.2021)

----------


## siall

Кому-то удалось подружить Кассир 1.10 с УТМ 4.2?
Может где тема промелькивала?

----------


## siall

Даже если есть обновление ТП5, то без подписки купленной все равно работать не будет?
Имею ввиду с УТМ 4.2

----------


## musattyy

> Даже если есть обновление ТП5, то без подписки купленной все равно работать не будет?
> Имею ввиду с УТМ 4.2


Всё верно

----------


## Dolphin-1-1

Доброго времени суток! Народ поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением с ТП 5.2 БАЗОВАЯ (5.2.2.2) до последнего релиза! Dolphin30061986@gmail.com

----------


## z2p18

Вопрос: Штрих М Кассир 5 Базовая для 82 - в последних релизах поддерживает новый формат алкогольного чека (ChequeV3) или нет?
Если да - то что меняется в выгрузке - какие данные нужны и с какими тэгами их выгружать?
Если нет - то что слышно? Когда обещают?
Этот формат оказывается уже обязателен с 01.06.21

----------


## Alexxx_Sh

Доброго времени суток! Есть вопросик: а можно ли обновить "Розничная торговля. Базовая" с релиза 5.2.3.2 через CF сразу до 5.2.23.3 ??? Для ЕГАИС

----------


## rtsid

> Доброго времени суток! Есть вопросик: а можно ли обновить "Розничная торговля. Базовая" с релиза 5.2.3.2 через CF сразу до 5.2.23.3 ??? Для ЕГАИС


Да, должно обновиться без проблем, если база не "косячная".

----------


## rtsid

> Доброго времени суток! Народ поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением с ТП 5.2 БАЗОВАЯ (5.2.2.2) до последнего релиза! Dolphin30061986@gmail.com


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/1kstuCPW0E5z5Q

----------

Alexxx_Sh (02.06.2021), nikser (04.06.2021), Well_81 (09.06.2021)

----------


## kondr120

Народ, помогите надо обновление на Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ (под утм 4).

----------


## musattyy

> Народ, помогите надо обновление на Розничная торговля БАЗОВАЯ (под утм 4).


http://m5z.ru/shtrih/setup_RT_Base_5_2_23_03_8_2.zip

----------

Well_81 (09.06.2021)

----------


## turetskiy

Всем привет, и мне пожалуйста эмуль, оч прошу, не хватает лицензий turetskiy@list.ru

----------


## colblair

Кто-нибудь пробовал подключать терминалы инпас через dual connector? почему-то галка не ставится в менеджере оплат

----------


## z2p18

читал про обновление
ШТРИХ-М: КАССИР 5: версия 5.1.7.10 
не понял - там уже алкогольный чек v3 или он не менялся и нужно ждать новых релизов?
Кто-нибудь себе это ставил?

----------


## rtsid

> читал про обновление
> ШТРИХ-М: КАССИР 5: версия 5.1.7.10 
> не понял - там уже алкогольный чек v3 или он не менялся и нужно ждать новых релизов?
> Кто-нибудь себе это ставил?


Привет. В Кассире формируется файл согласно текущим требованиям. Без пивного раздела. Чек с пивным разделом в действие не введён. Сроков такого ввода пока нет.

----------


## z2p18

Это хорошо. А нет ли у кого ШТРИХ-М: КАССИР 5: версия 5.1.7.10 Базовая под 82 с ЕГАИС?

----------


## rtsid

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/08iMqjlGAMpdIw

----------

ikalichkin (21.06.2021), Semper (11.08.2021), z2p18 (21.06.2021)

----------


## z2p18

Спасибо!

----------


## munstero

Добрый день. Поделитесь лекарством для Штрих-М кассир 1.10 или 5.Х пожалуйста. adk82@mail.ru
ключи есть, но иногда они умирают и порой очень очень далеко
готов оплатить вознаграждение

----------


## Бит

Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста "Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5": Релиз 5.2.25.01

----------


## rtsid

> Добрый день, поделитесь пожалуйста "Штрих-М: Торговое предприятие 5": Релиз 5.2.25.01


Обновление 25.01 - https://disk.yandex.ru/d/YJ1E9fJPxefCXA

----------

Бит (29.06.2021)

----------


## Бит

ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО. Релиз стоит совсем древний, если есть сf или dt поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## rtsid

> ОГРОМНОЕ СПАСИБО. Релиз стоит совсем древний, если есть сf или dt поделитесь пожалуйста.


cf есть в шаблоне конфигурации. Должно обновиться с любой версии.

----------


## Бит

ЕЩЁ РАЗ СПАСИБО, этого обновления достаточно

----------


## PhiloRaptor

Доброго всем дня, есть у кого конфигурация Штрих-М: розничная торговля редакции 5.2.23.1 или по раньше, но с поддержкой егаиса?

----------


## rtsid

Какая именно нужна? Базовая, обычная или проф?

----------


## PhiloRaptor

> Какая именно нужна? Базовая, обычная или проф?


Базовая

----------


## PhiloRaptor

> Доброго всем дня, есть у кого конфигурация Штрих-М: розничная торговля редакции 5.2.23.1 или по раньше, но с поддержкой егаиса?


Походу это какой-то рарный экземпляр

----------


## Serb

> Кто-нибудь пробовал подключать терминалы инпас через dual connector? почему-то галка не ставится в менеджере оплат


Тот же вопрос. Тишина...

----------


## alexisxxx

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста Кассир 5 проф 8.1

----------


## rtsid

https://disk.yandex.ru/d/i7kmMaojiO6KGA

Залил крайние версии для Кассир 5 (баз/проф/8.2/8.3),  ТП5 и ТП7

----------

alexisxxx (18.08.2021), czech711 (25.08.2022), efimtom2008 (31.08.2021), ikalichkin (12.08.2021), Pozetiv4ik (17.09.2021), rexit (12.09.2021), лге (13.08.2021)

----------


## ser5erov

Здраствуйте , как сломать защиту на штрих кассир 5? или таблетку от жадности ? поделитеся пожалуйста

----------


## eugen_bss

> Тот же вопрос. Тишина...


драйвера стоят? зарегестрированы?

----------


## eugen_bss

> Доброго всем дня, есть у кого конфигурация Штрих-М: розничная торговля редакции 5.2.23.1 или по раньше, но с поддержкой егаиса?


https://yadi.sk/d/g6h9hleab1jgqQ

----------


## r_u_nuts

> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/i7kmMaojiO6KGA
> 
> Залил крайние версии для Кассир 5 (баз/проф/8.2/8.3),  ТП5 и ТП7


а кассира 5.1.7.12 для 8.2 у вас случайно не найдется?

----------


## rtsid

Залил 5.1.7.12

----------

alexisxxx (28.09.2021), ikalichkin (25.09.2021), r_u_nuts (25.09.2021)

----------


## r_u_nuts

> Залил 5.1.7.12


огромное спасибо

----------


## alexisxxx

Выложите для 8.1 если не трудно.

----------


## alexisxxx

> Залил 5.1.7.12


Выложите для 8.1 если не трудно.

----------


## variator

Поделитесь пожалуйста файлом обновлением Штрих-М: Продовольственный магазин до версии 5.2.26.02 :) Спасибо заранее!

----------


## rtsid

> Выложите для 8.1 если не трудно.


Залил

----------

alexisxxx (08.10.2021)

----------


## rtsid

> Поделитесь пожалуйста файлом обновлением Штрих-М: Продовольственный магазин до версии 5.2.26.02 :) Спасибо заранее!


Такой конфигурации нет, наверно вы имели ввиду "Продуктовый магазин". Залил https://yadi.sk/d/i7kmMaojiO6KGA

----------

variator (05.10.2021)

----------


## variator

> Такой конфигурации нет, наверно вы имели ввиду "Продуктовый магазин". Залил https://yadi.sk/d/i7kmMaojiO6KGA


да, все верно! Супер! Спасибо!)

----------


## variator

Очень нужно первое обновление с версий 5.1 (5.1.6.7 в работе) Штрих-М: Продуктовый Магазин до версии 5.2.
Вроде бы это "Обновление до версии 5.2.1.50"  Поделитесь пожалуйста!

----------


## rtsid

> Очень нужно первое обновление с версий 5.1 (5.1.6.7 в работе) Штрих-М: Продуктовый Магазин до версии 5.2.
> Вроде бы это "Обновление до версии 5.2.1.50"  Поделитесь пожалуйста!


https://yadi.sk/d/VjTbOB9aEqSi6w
5.2.1.50
Ниже версии нет

Если нужна подписка на поддержку нового функционала, то пишите в тг @rtsid

----------

Chyvag (26.01.2022), variator (06.12.2021)

----------


## SergeyP67

Здравствуйте.
  Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением на конфигурацию "Штрих-М: Ресторан Back Office, редакция 5.2".

----------


## rtsid

> Здравствуйте.
>   Поделитесь пожалуйста обновлением на конфигурацию "Штрих-М: Ресторан Back Office, редакция 5.2".


https://yadi.sk/d/e81UJ8udm0sG9g

----------


## EraserKO

Здравствуйте, есть у кого-нибудь ШтрихМ торговое предприятие prof + лекарство(желательно с инструкцией) версии 4.17.01 или выше. Буду очень признателен! Erase222@mail.ru

----------


## profpos24

Добрый день! Прошу помочь. Может у кого-то уже есть опыт. Работу оплачу. Приобрели комплекс Штрих М Кассир5 и  ilexx.selfcheckout. Но настроить не можем. Если есть опыт. Может поможете.

----------


## nikser

> Добрый день! Прошу помочь. Может у кого-то уже есть опыт. Работу оплачу. Приобрели комплекс Штрих М Кассир5 и  ilexx.selfcheckout. Но настроить не можем. Если есть опыт. Может поможете.


Посмотри здесь https://infostart.ru/public/1231866/

----------


## profpos24

Спасибо. Данную ссылку видел. Это не то. Данное ПО это касса самообслуживания. https://kkm.solutions/blog/detail.php?ELEMENT_ID=873340.

----------


## Castro75

Добрый день! приобрёл у регионального дилера Штрих-М: Розничная торговля, редакция 5.2. Базовая версия. (5.2.26.1) . С трудом они мне показали как забивать товары и работать с кассой. Можно сказать на бегу. Ковыряюсь теперь сам. Можно ли в этой программе вручную вводить вес товара? (подключаемых весов нет). При нажатии * на цифровой клавиатуре выскакивает табличка "Работа с весами не настроена"

----------


## rtsid

> Добрый день! приобрёл у регионального дилера Штрих-М: Розничная торговля, редакция 5.2. Базовая версия. (5.2.26.1) . С трудом они мне показали как забивать товары и работать с кассой. Можно сказать на бегу. Ковыряюсь теперь сам. Можно ли в этой программе вручную вводить вес товара? (подключаемых весов нет). При нажатии * на цифровой клавиатуре выскакивает табличка "Работа с весами не настроена"


Добрый вечер, можно:

сначала вводите числовое значение, потом функция кол-во (*), числовое значение кода товара и поиск по коду(f5).
либо добавить товар в чек, далее набрать нужное значение и нажать кнопку редКол.

----------


## nikser

> Добрый день! приобрёл у регионального дилера Штрих-М: Розничная торговля, редакция 5.2. Базовая версия. (5.2.26.1) . С трудом они мне показали как забивать товары и работать с кассой. Можно сказать на бегу. Ковыряюсь теперь сам. Можно ли в этой программе вручную вводить вес товара? (подключаемых весов нет). При нажатии * на цифровой клавиатуре выскакивает табличка "Работа с весами не настроена"


Ну правильно, * означает взять вес. А откуда вы его хотите взять, если весы не подключены

----------


## nikser

> Добрый вечер, можно:
> 
> сначала числовое значение, потом функция кол-во (*), числовое значение кода и поиск по коду(f5).
> либо добавить товар в чек, далее набрать нужное значение и нажать кнопку редКол.


Что бы ввести вес с клавиатуры, то набирайте сначала значение(Например:0,250- это означает 250грамм), а потом нажимайте клавишу *, ну а потом поиск товара по коду, шк, цене и т.д.

----------


## fan94

Здравствуйте! Есть у кого лекарство для штрих кассира? любого но лучше свежего , insert_-kms@mail.ru

----------


## Shtrixtest

Здравствуйте, поделитесь пожалуйста кряком Штрих М Кассир 5 8.3, буду признателен againeu@mail.ru

----------


## z2p18

Никто не в курсе - вышла уже свежая версия Кассир-5 базовая под 82 с учетом новых кодов АП - которые теперь от 4 до 5 символов?
Если да - то буду очень признателен если кто-нибудь выложит ссылку откуда можно скачать

----------


## variator

Поделитесь пожалуйста крайним дистрибутивом Продуктовый магазин 5.2.27.02

----------


## Andrew1812008

Здравствуйте. Есть ли какой нибудь генератор лицензий на подписки на Кассир 5 базовая? Andrew1812008@yandex.ru

----------


## ilya.sh

> Поделитесь пожалуйста крайним дистрибутивом Продуктовый магазин 5.2.27.02


А в чём проблема скачать с https://kkm.solutions/produkty/rozni...tovyy_magazin/ ?
У них сейчас свободная модель доступа к обновлениям, потому что для активации изменений все равно требуется подписка.
Правда, на официальном ресурсе нет искомого Вами 5.2.27.02, видимо, этот релиз посчитали зело нехорошим, зато есть 01, 03 и 04.
С уважением!

----------


## Zachter

Добрый день! Кто может подсказать - как из штриха магазин 5.2 выгрузить справочник номенклатуры в эксель, чтоб указывался признак маркированный товар или нет?

----------


## MrPavlik

> Здравствуйте. Есть ли какой нибудь генератор лицензий на подписки на Кассир 5 базовая? Andrew1812008@yandex.ru


Там сейчас не через генератор решается вопрос, а через патч программы.

----------


## Renatg

Вечер добрый.
Пожалуйста, поделитесь господа с инструкцией как обойти ключ Конфигурации "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", 7.0.10.2. Если это возможно.

Если нету такой возможности, поделитесь пожалуйста с инструкцией как обойти ключ конфигурации Конфигурация "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", 5.2.10.2.

На почту: nigol_86@mail.ru
Заранее спасибо Вам.

----------


## yarkovoy

А скачать где-то можно *ilexx.self-checkout*?

----------


## sys4info

Добрый день!
Есть у кого Кассир (про и базовый) 5.1.7.13 ?
Если не трудно, залейте пожалуйста!

----------


## alexisxxx

> https://disk.yandex.ru/d/i7kmMaojiO6KGA
> 
> Залил крайние версии для Кассир 5 (баз/проф/8.2/8.3),  ТП5 и ТП7


для 8.1 можно? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## rtsid

> для 8.1 можно? Заранее спасибо!


Добавил 8.1 баз и проф

----------

666Rebel666 (13.05.2022), alexisxxx (21.01.2022)

----------


## Akhmedbekov

Добрый день. У кого есть Кассир 2.10 последняя версия, выложите, прошу Вас!

----------


## rtsid

> Добрый день. У кого есть Кассир 2.10 последняя версия, выложите, прошу Вас!


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/9ji2XsO_uA4kmA
Дистрибутив версии Кассир 2.10 + Обновление до версии Кассир 2.10.12

----------


## CaspeR_

Добрый день! приобрёл у регионального дилера Штрих-М 5 завязан с УТ11 в 2015 году. Сегодня крякнула мать на компе, пытался переставить диск на другой комп, Штрих-М ругается, просит для онлайн регистрации какой то код ввести, документации с 2015 года не нашел, два раза переезжали, Что делать? Может есть какой нибудь эмулятор ключа (пока ищем документы на Штриха) коллеги, поделитесь пожалуйста, 89086483977@mail.ru, заранее благодарю

----------


## z2p18

А что слышно про поддержку Маркировки молочки в Штрих М Кассир? начиная с какой версии это работает?

----------


## BoBaH61

> А что слышно про поддержку Маркировки молочки в Штрих М Кассир? начиная с какой версии это работает?


молочка на выбытие работает, и даже с дробным кол-вом сыра. релиз 5.1.7.13 - вышел перед НГ
если версия старая, надо купить подписку будет

----------


## Crimww5

Есть два ключа Штрих-м Синхронизатор
1ый ключ на 5 касс!
2ой ключ безграничный!
Пишите кому надо может быть.

----------


## punker1988

День добрый всем, а есть ли ломаные ТП 5 или какой-то патч или инструкция, как сломать?

----------


## Patronize

Доброго времени суток! Есть ли какая то таблетка для ТП на данный момент?

----------


## Голубовский

> Там сейчас не через генератор решается вопрос, а через патч программы.


А можно где нибудь это патчик раздобыть (golubovskiym@riguss.ru)

----------


## Mario34

Вечер добрый.
Пожалуйста, поделитесь господа с инструкцией как обойти ключ Конфигурации "ШТРИХ-М: Торговое предприятие БАЗОВАЯ", 7.0.29.1
Mario.ip@mail.ru

----------


## SaToR_aka_serg

> Добавил 8.1 баз и проф


Здравствуйте. Можете еще 14ую под 82 положить в облако? Благодарю заранее!

----------


## rtsid

> Здравствуйте. Можете еще 14ую под 82 положить в облако? Благодарю заранее!


Залил базовый и проф 8.2

----------

alexisxxx (29.05.2022)

----------


## dakar1

Кто-нибудь реализовывал автоматическое резервное копирование базы ТП 5 в облако?

----------


## alexisxxx

> Залил базовый и проф 8.2


Под 8.1 можно? Заранее спасибо!

----------


## itc761

Добрый вечер. Помогите ключиком пожалуйста. Системный блок и USB ключ вышли из строя :((( itc761@inbox.ru

----------


## COnsu1l

Добрый день! Имеется ли у кого синхронизатор, версии 5.2.2.7 или 5.2.2.6 ?

----------


## AlexSherifF

Добрый день.
Стандартная печальная картина. Жесткий диск почти сдох, пин-код утерян. Подскажите, возможно ли восстановить пин-код по lic файлу либо взломать конфу? Штрих-М Кассир 5.1.7.1 Базовый + ЕГАИС
it@shipk.ru
Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## AlexSherifF

Добрый день.
Стандартная печальная картина. Жесткий диск почти сдох, пин-код утерян. Подскажите, возможно ли восстановить пин-код по lic файлу либо взломать конфу? Штрих-М Кассир 5.1.7.1 Базовый + ЕГАИС
it@shipk.ru
Заранее огромное спасибо!

----------


## arg_77

Штрих-М: Продуктовый магазин, редакция 5.2 (5.2.1.48)    лекарство скиньте пожалуйста на rusik-ag@mail.ru

----------


## z2p18

Штрих М Кассир. Базовая. С Егаис. Под 82. Последний релиз 5.1.7.14?
Если есть новее - скиньте пожалуйста.

----------


## rtsid

15ый релиз еще не вышел

----------

z2p18 (05.08.2022)

----------


## editform

Пожалуйста спасайте , нужно Штрих-М Кассир 5.1.6.1 , очень буду благодарен warkut@gmail.com

----------


## editform

> Пожалуйста спасайте , нужно Штрих-М Кассир 5.1.6.1 , очень буду благодарен warkut@gmail.com


Кто скинул спасибо тебе огромное.

----------


## editform

> Пожалуйста спасайте , нужно Штрих-М Кассир 5.1.6.1 , очень буду благодарен warkut@gmail.com


Кто скинул спасибо тебе огромное.

----------


## editform

Добрый день , если в демо режиме то запускается ,а если в режиме ключа ставишь то не запускается , пишет не найдет ключ защиты , есть у кого может ломалка какая? или эмулятор ? хоть что  то? очень буду признателен.... *warkut@gmail.com*

----------


## editform

Добрый вечер извините понял почему ключ не вставал мне нужен setup Штрих-М Кассир 5.1.6.1 Базовая версия под 8.2 скинте пожалуйста очень прошу! *warkut@gmail.com* 2 дня мучений уже....

----------


## rtsid

> Добрый вечер извините понял почему ключ не вставал мне нужен setup Штрих-М Кассир 5.1.6.1 Базовая версия под 8.2 скинте пожалуйста очень прошу! *warkut@gmail.com* 2 дня мучений уже....


Эта версия недоступна для скачивания с сайта разработчика

----------


## editform

> Эта версия недоступна для скачивания с сайта разработчика


а запросить можно у них?

----------


## editform

> Эта версия недоступна для скачивания с сайта разработчика


а запросить можно у них?

----------


## rtsid

> а запросить можно у них?


В чем особенность этой версии? Установите другую, более новую версию.
Попробуйте написать на soft-support@shtrih-m.ru.

----------


## grxx

Люди добрые, может кто-то прояснить ситуацию с маркировкой молочки в программе Штрих-М Кассир 1.х? Всё что нашел в ветке - намерение выпустить версию 1.14 , а вот где ее спросить, что в ней реализовано - не нашел. Есть знакомые в деревне, где Штрих-М Кассир 1.Х версии пользуют (купленная в нулевых).

----------


## rtsid

> Люди добрые, может кто-то прояснить ситуацию с маркировкой молочки в программе Штрих-М Кассир 1.х? Всё что нашел в ветке - намерение выпустить версию 1.14 , а вот где ее спросить, что в ней реализовано - не нашел. Есть знакомые в деревне, где Штрих-М Кассир 1.Х версии пользуют (купленная в нулевых).


Кассир 1.x/2.x давно сняты с поддержки, обновлений нет. Переходите на Кассир 5.х

----------


## grxx

> Кассир 1.x/2.x давно сняты с поддержки, обновлений нет. Переходите на Кассир 5.х


Что Штрих-М это давно не поддерживает я знаю. Энтузиаст на этом форуме, вроде как, доделывал что-то в этой версии. Думал, вдруг еще и маркировка молочки в этой версии работает.

----------


## alexisxxx

> Залил базовый и проф 8.2


А можно под 8.1, заранее спасибо!

----------


## rtsid

> А можно под 8.1, заранее спасибо!


Добавлю в течение получаса. А вообще, в чем сакральный смысл сидеть на 8.1?

----------

alexisxxx (04.09.2022)

----------


## alexisxxx

> Добавлю в течение получаса. А вообще, в чем сакральный смысл сидеть на 8.1?


на 32 битной винде не выдает нехватка памяти при загрузке файлов по 30 мб. А 5.1.7.15 можете залить?

----------


## rtsid

> на 32 битной винде не выдает нехватка памяти при загрузке файлов по 30 мб. А 5.1.7.15 можете залить?


Залил Кассир 7.15 https://disk.yandex.ru/d/i7kmMaojiO6KGA

----------

666Rebel666 (05.09.2022), alexisxxx (04.09.2022), ikalichkin (04.09.2022)

----------


## dakar1

Здравствуйте. Кто сталкивался с проблемой в номерах УПД. В ГИС МТ номера имеют формат "ON_NSCHFDOPPRMARK_2LT-11000277065_2AE17B9D08C-F4BB-43CF-8A6D-AD25A010E667_20220923_0e35d833-76dc-4ab1-8bbf-edacc8efee47", а в строке документа "Сверка поступления" количество допустимых символов как для окончания "0e35d833-76dc-4ab1-8bbf-edacc8efee47", в итоге УПД не приходит. Как поступить в данной ситуации?

----------


## dakar1

Всё, разобрался как увеличить количество символов. Один хрен ошибка "Получен неизвестный тип документа "UNIVERSAL_TRANSFER_DOCUMENT".

----------


## ПодОпытный

Только самому дорабатывать. Но легче купить базовый кассир 5 на 8-ке
Нужно обновление Кассира 1.x пишите в личку.

Или варианты: Розница - но она тормозная

Альтернативы: Например Магазька и т.п.

----------


## voronevgen

Добрый день Уважаемые форумчане! Подскажите пожалуйста есть у кого нибудь обновление для маркировки молочной продукции (последняя версия) на Программу Штрих-М Розничная торговля 5 базовая. И еще вопрос если давно не обновлялось, нужно ли ставить постепенной как в 1с Розница?

----------


## rtsid

> Добрый день Уважаемые форумчане! Подскажите пожалуйста есть у кого нибудь обновление для маркировки молочной продукции (последняя версия) на Программу Штрих-М Розничная торговля 5 базовая. И еще вопрос если давно не обновлялось, нужно ли ставить постепенной как в 1с Розница?


Розничная торговля базовая 5.2.29.03 есть тут. Обновляться можно с любой версии сразу на крайнюю, главное, чтобы платформа 1с была не ниже 8.3.16.1224, иначе обработчики обновления могут застопориться на 24.1.

----------


## deminonurg

Доброго времени суток. В руки попала база Штрих-М Розничная торговля 5.2.19.3. Есть задача перенести данные в бух. Но для этого надо ее хотя бы запустить, а ключей нет. Если у кого-нибудь есть патч, скиньте на почту, пожалуйста: deminonurg@gmail.com

----------


## Robotron_2007

Здравствуйте!

Прошу поделиться конфигурациями Штрих-М: Розничная сеть 5.2 и Штрих-М: Кассир 5

С уважением.

----------


## cryswko

Добрый день. Подскажите, для Штрих-М Кассир 5.1 есть сейчас ключики, эмуляторы или патчеры? Хочется посмотреть, что там в новой версии, до покупки. Если возможно, на cryswko@gmail.com

----------


## rtsid

> Добрый день. Подскажите, для Штрих-М Кассир 5.1 есть сейчас ключики, эмуляторы или патчеры? Хочется посмотреть, что там в новой версии, до покупки. Если возможно, на cryswko@gmail.com


Небазовый кассир можно запустить в демо режиме.

----------


## lan15-4

Доброе время суток. Есть конфигурация старая продуктовый магазин 5,2,1,54.  При обновлении  до последней, для молочки до 29 ревизии произошла ошибка при промежуточном обновлении на версию 5.2.15.2 так и не обновилась. Сейчас собираю промежуточные версии , что бы поэтапно обновить, крайнюю нашел PROD_MAG_5_2_10_02_82. Прошу помощи у кого есть выход на промежуточные версии поделится. Само собой не все, через какой то небольшой промежуток между версиями. Спасибо большущие. Ошибку ниже напишу, может все намного проще, я пока не нашел задвоение.
-----------------------  ОШИБКА -------------------
---- выполняется обновление базы данных до версии 5.2.29.3 ---
Произошла ошибка при промежуточном обновлении информационной базы до версии 5.2.15.2:
   {ОбщийМодуль.Универсальные  Механизмы.Модуль(2111)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Записать): Значение "52" поля "Код" не уникально
---- обновление базы данных до версии 5.2.29.3 не выполнено ---
-----------------------------------------------------

----------


## кнут

> Доброе время суток. Есть конфигурация старая продуктовый магазин 5,2,1,54.  При обновлении  до последней, для молочки до 29 ревизии произошла ошибка при промежуточном обновлении на версию 5.2.15.2 так и не обновилась. Сейчас собираю промежуточные версии , что бы поэтапно обновить, крайнюю нашел PROD_MAG_5_2_10_02_82. Прошу помощи у кого есть выход на промежуточные версии поделится. Само собой не все, через какой то небольшой промежуток между версиями. Спасибо большущие. Ошибку ниже напишу, может все намного проще, я пока не нашел задвоение.
> -----------------------  ОШИБКА -------------------
> ---- выполняется обновление базы данных до версии 5.2.29.3 ---
> Произошла ошибка при промежуточном обновлении информационной базы до версии 5.2.15.2:
>    {ОбщийМодуль.Универсальные  Механизмы.Модуль(2111)}: Ошибка при вызове метода контекста (Записать): Значение "52" поля "Код" не уникально
> ---- обновление базы данных до версии 5.2.29.3 не выполнено ---
> -----------------------------------------------------


Штрих можно обновлять без промежуточных, а сразу на нужный релиз.
В вашей ситуации, похоже, проблема со справочником НДС. Заполните его корректно перед обновлением и, (или) удалите дубли по коду.

----------


## lan15-4

> Штрих можно обновлять без промежуточных, а сразу на нужный релиз.
> В вашей ситуации, похоже, проблема со справочником НДС. Заполните его корректно перед обновлением и, (или) удалите дубли по коду.


Добрый день, так и есть Обновлялся сразу и про НДС даже и в голове не было, выпало там посмотреть. Спасибо, есть задвоение в НДС, щас будем исправлятся.

Все хорошо, спасибо большое. ДО обновилось.

----------


## lan15-4

Все хорошо, спасибо большое. Отбой

----------


## SaToR_aka_serg

Здравствуйте. Может кто то выложить Штрих М Розничную сеть 5.2 одной из последних версий?

----------


## rtsid

> Здравствуйте. Может кто то выложить Штрих М Розничную сеть 5.2 одной из последних версий?


https://disk.yandex.ru/d/uXnBt9Om5oK7Fg

----------

SaToR_aka_serg (02.01.2023)

----------

